#edubuntu 2005-09-19
<JaneW> night
<ogra> night JaneW sleep tight... and beware the cockroaches ;)
<JaneW> ogra: argh, don't remind me!
<JaneW> ogra: and these ones FLY
<JaneW> life in Africa *sigh*
<ogra> get a cat :)
<JaneW> we have 2... lazy buggers ;)
<ogra> mycat even hunts the flies ere
<ogra> here even
<JaneW> night then, hope you are sleeping today.
<JaneW> good cat ;)
<ogra> i will :)
<mpt> JaneW: Yeah, it's all fun and games until one day you type "/nick <password>" when you meant "identify <password>"
<mpt> *cough*
<ogra> lol
<ogra> hope you changed it
<mpt> yes
<petter_> hello everyone!
<petter_> I have a kinda special problem I think
<petter_> the eduational program menu dissapears sometimes
<petter_> restarting gnome-panel helps it back. but just for a while
<petter_> and sometimes it comes back all by it self. It seems like it has nothing to do with anything I do
<ogra> petter_, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14967 add comments there if you like, we're tracking the issue already
<shik45> where is Ubuntu based out of?
<shik45> where are yall based out of?
<highvoltage> shik45: ubuntu is based on debian. the developers are spread all over the world.
<shik45> k
<shik45> i smell ya
<shik45> no headquarters hig
<rejden> mornin
<JaneW> lo
<JaneW> highvoltage: oing
<JaneW> highvoltage: ping
<JaneW> highvoltage: can you log into the edubuntu wiki today? I can't...
<highvoltage> JaneW: pong
<JaneW> highvoltage: so can you?
<highvoltage> JaneW: https://launchpad.net/
<highvoltage> launchpad is down, so authentication on edubuntu wiki is down too.
<highvoltage> JaneW: no
<JaneW> grrrr
<highvoltage> no one can. it probably won't be long for down, they have a message up, so it seems like routine work.
<highvoltage> (down for long)
<highvoltage> JaneW: are you coming in today?
<JaneW> highvoltage: nope, was up working and talking to mdz until well after 12... 
<JaneW> highvoltage: didn;t have the enegery to drive in ;)
<JaneW> highvoltage: but I need an edubuntu demo - you got it installed?
<JaneW> I'd like to install it soon too... walk the talk, you know...
<highvoltage> JaneW: yes, i do.
<JaneW> highvoltage: cool
<highvoltage> the iso i installed was from aug28.
<JaneW> the preview should be better...
<highvoltage> i'll download the latest one when our bandwidth is fixed again.
<JaneW> nod
<highvoltage> yes, but we get 3kb/s at the moment, due to a big connection problem in joburg.
<highvoltage> so i'll have to wait until our connectivity is fixed before i can download.
<JaneW> I hate it when I get blocked from getting something finished...
* JaneW curses LP
<JaneW> Steve Torrefranca/ Javacide is our star wall paper artist...
<JaneW> please vote for his work (if you like it) http://art.ubuntu.com/
<EricV> Hello
<JaneW> **REMINDER** Edubuntu meeting in +-2 hours on #ubuntu-meeting
<JaneW> **REMINDER** Edubuntu meeting in +-1 hour on #ubuntu-meeting
<spacey> i'll be there :)
<spacey> to get bit up to date
<JaneW> **REMINDER** Edubuntu meeting in +-2 mins on #ubuntu-meeting
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:JaneW] : The discussion channel for Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://www.edubuntu.org | First official release due in October 2005. NEXT MEETING:  Sept 21 12:00 UTC  on #ubuntu-meeting. | Preview Release: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | Installation help http://edubuntu.org/EdubuntuTesting
<rickfitz> ogra: should we be testing with daily build or preview?
<ogra> rickfitz, the daily has the right default IP and dropped the dhcp questions... but its lacking the autogenerate code for dhcp.conf... 
<ogra> so if you use an other ip than the provided default, it might break... but if you can keep that ip range the install is a no brainer...
<rickfitz> so no change other than installation?
<ogra> and schooltool is on the Cd now...
<ogra> i'm working to get modle fixed by the end of the week
<ogra> moodle even
<rickfitz> I was about to ask about moodle.
<ogra> thn there will only be installer and bugfix changes
<ogra> then even
<ogra> and probably doc additions..
<rickfitz> OK. I'll wait a while and save bandwidth.
<rickfitz> I mean to take a look at documentation and hopefully contribute. Just a matter of time...
<ogra> rickfitz, use rsync :)
<ogra> no need to waste bandwith
<rickfitz> Excuse my ignorance: don't know much about rsync. I'll look into it.
<DerRobin> ogra why don't you have any channel services in here?
<ogra> why would i need them ?
<ogra> we have a logbot that keeps the channel open and logged, no need for anything else
<DerRobin> well i love freenode because it's not spammed like quakenet or so one, but if there are any kind of spammers what would you do?
<ogra> rickfitz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GettingUbuntu
<ogra> rickfitz, there are some hints about rsyncing... make sure to run the command in the dir your last iso is stored
<rickfitz> Thanks :-)
<ogra> it will get updated to the latest then :)
<ogra> rickfitz, you need to set the ur accordingly, else you get a ubuntu image :)
<ogra> url even
<rickfitz> Thx again
<EricV> Hello ! cans i ask you some help to set up edubuntu ?
<ogra> sure
<EricV> my machine is a vmware gsx server powered by an amd64 (but i'm trying the i386 version)
<ogra> hmm, vmware ? 
<EricV> yes
<EricV> and i have pb to format my HD
<EricV> (virtual HD of 4Gb)
<ogra> i have no experience at all with vmware, all i know is that it had some weird issues with kernel interaction
<ogra> hwo do you use thin clinets with vmware i wonder ...
<EricV> you can have some pb with vmware, mainly because it emulates a SCSI HD
<ogra> EricV, i think thats rather a question for ubuntu-users or ubuntu-devel, the installer is identical to ubuntu xcept the IP and LTSP stuff...
<EricV> ok, i will !
<ogra> so the partitioning should work the same as in ubuntu
<ogra> probably a look in bugzilla will show something up ...
<EricV> do u speak french ?
<EricV> that's to show you a screen capture...
<ogra> EricV, just a little...
<jsgotangco> hi all
<EricV> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=UPSTREAM&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=vmware&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=vmware&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=vmware&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=vmware
<EricV> one guy says that "Hoary array 6 installer doesn't detect emulated hard disk..."... is that the same bug ?
<ogra> might be, follow up on it to find out ;)
<EricV> ok...
<EricV> can i ask you another question: does it work about the language-packs as the regular 5.10 ?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> they are the same...
<ogra> but only -en is on the CD due to space issues, as stated in the meeting before
<EricV> do you think that you will make additionnal Cds with other popular languages ?
<EricV> i will maybe setup edubuntu in a place without internet (africa...) 
<ogra> i will stuff up the remaining space with languages on the arches that i mentioned in the meeting...
<ogra> and we were planning a DVD with all langs, but i cant promise that will happen
<EricV> where can i find the list of dependancies of a package for edubuntu ? we will have another local web server ! we can put all those packages on it, and add this server on the apt sources.list
<ogra> you could set up a mirror... but you 'll need a internet connection
<EricV> what we thought for updating the clients under linux was to send by mail (not email) a CD-Rom. They will insert it, and be mount in a folder like /var/www/edubuntu-pack
<EricV> after that an ap-get on all the local machines, and their software will be updated
<ogra> that will work out of the box between releases anyway (it already does) 
<jsgotangco> mmm edubuntu in ubz looks exiciting...
<EricV> 'bye
<jsgotangco> too bad..
<highvoltage> too bad?
<jsgotangco> too bad i can't com
<jsgotangco> e
<highvoltage> ah. we can have our own one in #edubuntu :)
<jsgotangco> heh of course
<jsgotangco> hmm i didnt know there was a meeting i was at linux world
<highvoltage> there was a meeting?
<jsgotangco> MeetingRecords was updated 2 hours ago by JaneW
<ogra> highvoltage, as every wednesday :)
<ogra> (except the one we moved to friday intentionally indeed :) )
<jsgotangco> i actually did my presentation in edubuntu workstation
<ogra> yeah
<jsgotangco> gcompris sound seems a hit and miss affair for me
<ogra> jsgotangco, do you have the gcompris-sound package installed ? 
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<jsgotangco> don't know whats causing it
<ogra> strange... but  i'll have to look into gcompris anywaybefore release... 
<highvoltage> ah, right. i didn't realise it was set at wednesdays, i was out at the time anyway.
<ogra> its the last point on my list...
<highvoltage> JaneW: ping
<jsgotangco> ogra does it use alsa or oss?
<ogra> esd
<JaneW> highvoltage: pong (but I only have 2 mins)
<ogra> at least it should use esd
<jsgotangco> hrmmm do we install esd by default?
<ogra> yup
<JaneW> taking the kids for pizza 2 mins ago...
<JaneW> highvoltage: I WILL be in tomorrow though - my bag is half packed and I closed about 25 windows already in pre to shut down ;)
<JaneW> highvoltage: ?
<highvoltage> JaneW: cu tomorrow then :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: sure?
<highvoltage> yes, nothing urgent.
<JaneW> cool thanks
<jsgotangco> JaneW: sorry i was driving when you guys had a meeting
<JaneW> BYE :)
<jsgotangco> (been raining hard lately)
<JaneW> np... 
<highvoltage> bye :)
<JaneW> last touch!
<jsgotangco> where is she going?
<ogra> <JaneW> taking the kids for pizza 2 mins ago...
<jsgotangco> oh i thought that ended already...
<ogra> nope, it started 4 mins late ;)
<jsgotangco> ogra: please reivew http://www.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/AboutEdubuntu if you have time so that i can move this back to docbook already
<jsgotangco> as well as the other stuff in EdubuntuDocumentation
<ogra> jsgotangco, any additions since yesterday ?
<jsgotangco> it seems the wiki is the best route to open up the docs
<jsgotangco> none
<jsgotangco> just doing changes to cookbook atm
<ogra> i added it yesterday to the mozilla homepgae in the artwork package ;) 
<jsgotangco> and release notes
<jsgotangco> oohhhhh
<ogra> its already in... notify me if changes occur...
<jsgotangco> so does the core components fit?
<ogra> moodle still has bugs and misses on the CD, i think i'll have it done and included by the weekend
<ogra> the rest is perfect, many thanks
<jsgotangco> k i'll start moving to xml then for yelp
<ogra> yup
<jsgotangco> ill continue uploading the other cookbook sections later when i wake up
<jsgotangco> good night, i have another demo tommorow
<ogra> night jsgotangco good luck
<jsgotangco> ogra: congrats btw, people loved it
<ogra> great :)
<jsgotangco> i think the edubuntu girl wallpaper had impact too
<ogra> heh
<highvoltage> ogra: how did the edubuntu wiki end up with that licence?
* highvoltage refers to the "non-commercial" part
<highvoltage> i think jane misunderstood elmo
<ogra> myabe..
* magnon experiments with FreeNX today
#edubuntu 2005-09-20
<shaga> greetings all
<shaga> anyone has problems with a source-list in installing edubuntu? it asked ip, dns and all from me but didn't use dhcp so the network didn't work. and the sources.list is now empty
<shaga> network worked fine after I enabled dhcp after installation, I'm now at my work computer and trying to install edubuntu on this machine. I will copy the source.list from this to my computer then(this uses ips, dns and all custom)
<JaneW> hello highvoltage 
<JaneW> highvoltage: I am here today ... (and looking for my office keys, which I gave HIlton)
<highvoltage> now why would you do something like that :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: dunno ;)
<shaga> JaneW: good morning, do you know why edubuntu doesn't do dhcp-configuration during the first install phase? only asks ip/dns/gateway..
<shaga> just thought I might ask now that I'm here :)
<JaneW> shaga: there wasa discussion on the mailing list recently...
<JaneW> flood alert...
<JaneW> > I'm trying to install Edubuntu Preview 5.10.
<JaneW> > 
<JaneW> > I know Ubuntu try to autoconfigure ethernet connection using DHCP during
<JaneW> > installation. But Edubuntu doesn't try to find out a DHCP server to
<JaneW> > autoconfigure. Instead, it ask me to enter the IP address manually.
<JaneW> > 
<JaneW> > Is it intentional?
<JaneW> yes, since the default install is a stadalone server install, we cant
<JaneW> assume that a dhcp server is around. 
<JaneW> the installer should provide a deault value for the IP address, but due
<JaneW> to a bug we found building the preview CD we needed to disable this
<JaneW> feature... its solved now and will be enabled in tonights build again.
<JaneW> the standalone workstation install behaves like a normal ubuntu install
<JaneW> wrt IP adresses/dhcp.
<JaneW> does that answer your question?
<shaga> yeah, totally.. thanks :)
<shaga> hmm, have to look how flash is being supported now on a amd64-platform..
<shaga> btw, /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html still says hoary, but I think it has been spotted already
<shaga> strange, apt-get dist-upgrade updated the ff's ubuntu welcome page.. nice one
<highvoltage> and i was just on the virge of askin jeremy something :)
<highvoltage> guys, what's the status on the gdm themes, splash screens, etc?
<JaneW> highvoltage: welcome to the mailing list ;)
<shaga> does it spam much? :)
<JaneW> shaga: I get LOADS of spam, which I discard (and ban the sender) before it hits the list...
<JaneW> shaga: aren't I nice? ;)
<shaga> yes, so cute ;)
<highvoltage> JaneW: i just subscribed under another address as well, we have people arguing with us that TSF is involved because of my e-mail address, so i changed it ;)
<highvoltage> ogra: hi
<highvoltage> ogra: do you know what we'll have for gdm themes / splash screens in edubuntu?
<ogra> hey
<JaneW> highvoltage: good call
<ogra> bad DSL today :/
<ogra> highvoltage, currently only the ones we have in the artwork-package
<JaneW> NOTICE to all Canonical is NOT TSF and vice versa ;)
<ogra> and as i said in the meeting, we cant offer much choice due to space issues, we can only replace whats there to save space...
<JaneW> Burgundavia: thanks for fixing my typo fix ;)
<Burgundavia> JaneW, hey, np
<JaneW> Burgundavia: I kick myself many times a day over typos ;)
<ogra> from #ubuntu-artwork tonight:
<ogra> <FR500> hey
<ogra> <FR500> will the default theme change for breezy?
<ogra> <FR500> for instance something like edubuntu's
<ogra> hehe
<JaneW> LOL
<JaneW> ogra: cool
<ogra> :)
<ogra> good tha we have a artwork package thats also installable in ubuntu ;)
<JaneW> highvoltage: ping
<JaneW> highvoltage: can ogra see the http stuff you have - even a screenshot will be fine?
<highvoltage> ogra: i have the iso i downloaded on august 28, would i be able to dist-upgrade to the latest edubuntu from there?
<highvoltage> JaneW: pong
<ogra> highvoltage, if it installs ...
<ogra> i'd suggest to rsync to the latest daily
<ogra> takes only some minutes, therewere not much but essential changes... i guess the download would be around 10MB only but you get a far better iso
<JaneW> highvoltage: can ogra see the http stuff you have - even a screenshot will be fine?
<spacey> JaneW, can I mail you the document of stuff i want to do for ubuntu/school project. And see if you approve of it/if its possible to mentor me with it?
<highvoltage> JaneW: there's not much to show currently, but i'll send it
<highvoltage> JaneW: sent
<JaneW> ta
<JaneW> got it
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, i'll download the latest iso image (i don't thing i have rsync access to that server)
<ogra> highvoltage, everybody has
<ogra> rsync rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/
<ogra> try that ^^
<ogra> it should give you directory a listing
<shaga> ssh: rysync: Name or service not known
<shaga> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [receiver] 
<shaga> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(434)
<shaga> it gives me that at least
<ogra> if so, go into the dir containing the breezy-install-i386.iso and just run the following (copy n paste)
<ogra> rsync -a --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/edubuntu/daily/current/breezy-install-i386.iso breezy-install-i386.iso breezy-install-i386.iso
<ogra> shaga, rsync, not rysync
<shaga> hehe, typo
<shaga> much better now
<ogra> the changes between two dailies are about 1-2 MB regulary.... i download it in ~10min over 768K DSL here... its the quickest way to get the latest iso
<shaga> are there updates to dhcp automatic configuration in latest iso?(so is it enabled for the first install phase)
<ogra> there are updates to the dhcp server, but the corresponding autogeneration of the dhcp.conf for ltsp isnt in place yet... so if you change the defalt ip you have to adjust the ltsp dehp config afterwards...
<ogra> s/dehp/dhcp
<shaga> okay, thanks
<ogra> if you dont want togo with the default ip for now, run a "dpkg --configure -a" after install...
<ogra> (and after the changes indeed)
<shaga> I enabled dhcp through graphic interface on my computer(this is just my work computer), but the problem was source.list being empty..
<shaga> I'm gonna transfer that file from this machine to mine, because this has ip/dns-based network configuration so the file was generated as should
<ogra> there is no graphical UI for the dhcp server
<shaga> I just switched from manual ip configuration to dhcp
<ogra> shaga, i was talking about the dhcp server .... in the default edubuntu install you will always have to set a IP manually, else ltsp wont work right
<shaga> I'm not very familiar with the ltsp, yet.. I'll find out more about it once I'm through with this work
<JaneW> shaga, is your surname delic?
<JaneW> *efg*
<shaga> I 'invented' shagadelic 6 years ago, I've been using just shaga for 4 years now
<shaga> so yes I'm :)
<JaneW> lol
<JaneW> ok
<JaneW> ogra: do we have any real assesibility suport in edubuntu 1.0? Specifically for vision impaired assistance?
<ogra> JaneW, only the stuff we get from ubuntu, nothing additionally...
<ogra> JaneW, do you know if TheMuso will be at UBZ ?
<JaneW> there a msg on the mailing list asking aout this...
<ogra> (Luke Yelavic)
<JaneW> who is he/she again?
<JaneW> oh right
* JaneW checks
<ogra> he did the accessibility live CD
<ogra> would be cool if we could talk to him and incorporate some of his work into dapper
<JaneW> I don't see him on the list
<ogra> hmm, ok...
<ogra> so probably something we need to solve via IRC
<JaneW> ogra: I hope my response to jelkner wasn't too rude...
<ogra> nah
<ogra> you pointed it out several times now...
<JaneW> but how many times is he going to ask the same question....?
<shaga> :)
<ogra> JaneW, btw, did you see we are in the press... 
<JaneW> no, where?
<ogra>  It is also being used at Yorktown High School in Arlington, Virginia, and is being championed by Jeff Elkner, a computer science teacher at the school. Mr. Elkner is one of the developers of Edubuntu, an Ubuntu variant specialized for use in schools.
<ogra> http://www.redherring.com/Article.aspx?a=13538
<JaneW> nice
<JaneW> ogra: what the word on the edubuntu Live CD? will we have on, or not at all?
<ogra> id have to talk that over with mdz.... but i think i can imagine waht he'll say...
<ogra> so its rather a dapper thing... lets see, probably i can get a workstation liveCD without the server stuff...
<JaneW> ogra: so answer this mail q... "Wondering if a Live CD is planned for desktop use."
<JaneW> ogra: Not yet, but in future yes...?
<ogra> yup...
<JaneW> ok
<highvoltage> ogra: thanks, that works.
<ogra> :)
<ogra> highvoltage, i have a cron job doing that for me every night... including wiping and burning a CDRW ... this way i have always the newest crack to test if i get up in the morning ;)
<highvoltage> ogra: good idea, i'm going to set that up at home :)
<ogra> ;)
<JaneW> we now have 211 mailing list members
<ogra> cool
<shaga> I don't even know what mailing list is, but I believe I'm more updated by being on it :)
<shaga> I actually know what it is usually, but now I'm not sure how it works when I'm actually in it..
<shaga> :)
<JaneW> lol
<JaneW> when you are actually in it you GET the messages ;)
<shaga> hehe
<highvoltage> JaneW: i think once edubuntu launches, membership will rocket
<JaneW> :)
<shaga> you bet
<jsgotangco> hi
<shaga> hello hello
<highvoltage> hi there
<jsgotangco> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi jeremy
<highvoltage> how are things looking on the doc side?
<jsgotangco> i've been moving stuff to the wiki
<jsgotangco> ogra just used About Ubuntu in our preview
<jsgotangco> but i haven't given him the xml for yelp yet
<jsgotangco> (its actually LinuxWorld over here i discussed about Ubuntu today and Edubuntu tommorow)
<highvoltage> ok. who's responsible for the art, for edubuntu and ubuntu.
<highvoltage> cool!
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: artwork? its a different team (no idea if we have our own artwork contribs atm)
<highvoltage> that's what i'm a bit worried about :{
<highvoltage> :P
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: i actually did my whole presentation in edubuntu workstation
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: our icons and fonts look really good atm
<highvoltage> yep.
<highvoltage> i haven't seen the gdm or splash screens yet, so i'm just a bit nervous about that.
<jsgotangco> our gdm is still the same (with the edubuntu logo)
<jsgotangco> as well as the splash
<jsgotangco> unfortunately our boot splash is still ubuntu
<jsgotangco> (not sure if it was designed to be easily replaced)
<magnon> woah
<magnon> I got my montreal plane tickets
<magnon> and I havent paid for them yet
<jsgotangco> nice
<magnon> well
<magnon> their reg system was weird
<magnon> I filled in my card (without coverage) as preferred payment method
<magnon> I hit register the trip, assuming to get a payment method choice
<magnon> nah, registered, non-refundable :P
<jsgotangco> enjoy UBZ =)
<magnon> ubz?
<jsgotangco> ubuntu below zero =)
<magnon> oh right
<magnon> :P
<magnon> I keep saying ubuntuconf or something to that extent
<magnon> knowing that its totally wrong
<jsgotangco> you'll enjoy it
<jsgotangco> ogra and janew are fun people
<magnon> hehe
<magnon> I hope so
<jsgotangco> oh i guarantee it
<jsgotangco> there's a chance i might catch up
<jsgotangco> but no guarantees
<magnon> I just hope I get time for edubuntu before the conf
<magnon> and before release
<magnon> we kinda got assignments for other stuff with considerable economic value... right now that needs to come first
<magnon> like, I want to keep my apartment and stuff like that :P
<jsgotangco> the conferences are meant for people to just brain dump on ideas and write specs for it and work it out afte rthe conf
<jsgotangco> so its quite long term
<magnon> yeah, good
<magnon> that's what we think we will work on
<magnon> long term, like deployment summer 2006 stuff
<jsgotangco> the conference gives a chance for people speared across the globe to at least meet up
<magnon> 40 minutes to party meeting
<magnon> election on monday... time to get to work in opposition
* magnon has to vote for an even clearer statement on swpat/drm this time
<jsgotangco> and if you have a gpg key make sure it gets signed
<magnon> right, after using Mac for so long on my laptop I almost forgot that I have a gpg key to use :P
<jsgotangco> the sheer number of DDs during an ubuntu conference will make your stats jump
<magnon> :D
<magnon> maybe I should get around and just make a new one
<jsgotangco> sure as long as you have your secret key
<magnon> it's not like I ever used it for external things
<jsgotangco> it'll come in handy in the future
<magnon> and I haven't been completely careful with the secret key :S
<magnon> and I changed email addies since last using it I think too :po
<jsgotangco> you can add/delete addies from an existing key
<magnon> I know, it's just another argument to making a new one since noone who emails me at my current addy has the key
<jsgotangco> bottom line is: don't miss it especially if mako is organizing it
<magnon> and since I created it without revokation keys etc. etc. the most secure thing would probably be to forget that one
<magnon> 35 minutes to meeting :P
<magnon> brb, have to get dressed properly
* jsgotangco wonders how much bribing it would cost to ogra on convincing him to use edubuntugirl wall paper
<magnon> although our coalition didnt win the election, we went from 2 to 10 mandates in the parliament \o/
<magnon> so it's halfways meeting halfways party :)
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> see you later i gotta sleep =)
<magnon> tomorrow then I guess
<magnon> probably having the day off to move things to my new place
<mpt> magnon: There's a nice GPG plug-in for Apple Mail, I use it
<mpt> and a decent "GPG Keychain Access" utility, too
<linescann> ogra: Hi, you got a minute
<ogra> sure
<linescann> you well ?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> a bit under pressure, release is near :)
<linescann> good.  What state is the 64bit version at
<ogra> should be good...
<linescann> not good about under pressure :)
<linescann> cool.  I have got a Sun V20z here that I want to put into a local school
<ogra> at least it was during preview tests... but i'd suggest a recent daily, there were some improvements
<linescann> whens release ?
<ogra> the dynamic dhcp.conf generation isnt included yet, so best is to run through the install with the offered default IP and adjust the values post install
<ogra> oct 13th
<linescann> cool.  I am just downloading it now.  I just want to do a proof of concept on the Sunfire.
<ogra> currently i'm fighting with things like http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15244
<linescann> just looking now
<ogra> 14967 and 12942 are also release critical...
<linescann> You having issues with other stuff not clearing out
<ogra> nope
<linescann> hmmm
<ogra> its only the ssh session that cant be established for 30-45 sec
<ogra> and there only the X forwarding...
<linescann> you just using ssh for admin control
<ogra> so i suspect there is a sshd bug, but thats up to our ssh admin
<ogra> nope, ssh is the core of our ltsp 
<ogra> we dont use X at all in the network...
<linescann> ah.  I need to have a good look at the specs.
<ogra> its all shh tunneling
<ogra> so you have a encrypted connection by default
<linescann> benefits other than that ?
<ogra> you dont need X on the server ;) 
<linescann> obvious really :)
<ogra> its easy to connect to simply any machine on the net that has a ssh server running :)
<linescann> blond moment
<ogra> no need to configure anything there :)
<linescann> I am really interested to see how you have done things and see how it would scale for what we do
<ogra> and even better i can work with default settings on the dubuntu CD, i dont need any -config package... thats a guarantee for upgradeability
<ogra> and you can mix edu/ubuntu without probs :)
<linescann> re bug 14967 kde user here.  Zero gnome experience
<ogra> its kernel related...
<linescann> mixing would make long term support so much easier for all 
<ogra> inotify triggers non existing events
<linescann> helps if I read down further
<linescann> saw gnome and went cold :)
<ogra> edubuntu is in principle only a collection of 3 meta packages, the single parts of it are all ubuntu parts
<ogra> (plus some installer tweakage)
<linescann> spoken to a few guys over here in Schoolforge that have started using it.  Verdict is good :)
<linescann> will kubuntu drop in over edu as it does ove ubuntu ?
<linescann> re 12942 is it happening on pxe or etherboot or both
<ogra> PXE
<linescann> I did an upgrade of my ltsp server over the summer and one classroom (pxe) started doing similar stuff
<ogra> hmm, so mdz's idea about the NIC not being initialized fast enough might be right...
<linescann> wasnt there something on the ltsp wiki about this ?
<linescann> is it a specific make/model of card or pxe in general
<ogra> it happens for all users it seems... so its not NIC specific...
<linescann> I am just trying to find my notes but they are at the office.  I have a feeling one of my guys tweaked the pxecfg/defaults file
<linescann> and all was well :)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> would be nice to know what he did :)
<linescann> I think the answer was on the ltsp wiki but I cannot find it at the moment
<ogra> there is a link in the bugreport... but that doesnt work, i tried already
<linescann> it is something to do with block sizes I think.  Just loops on not responding ? yes
<ogra> yup
<linescann> have you tried this MOPTS=nolock,ro,wsize=2048,rsize=2048 in the pxelinux.cfg/default ?
<ogra> yup
<linescann> hmmm. 
<ogra> i thonk our initrd doesnt accept the MOPTS option... 
<ogra> i already notified our initramfs maintainer
<linescann> ah.  I think this might be the issue.  You using your own client kernel ?
<ogra> its the default ubuntu kernel... with some additional options for mkinitramfs
<ogra> as i said, we're working with default ubuntu packages as much as we can :)
<linescann> I have a feeling that this is where your issue may be.  
<linescann> Does it happen in all switch speed environments ?
<linescann> re default kernel, I meant what is sat in the tftp server for the clients to load ?
<ogra> DEFAULT vmlinuz ro initrd=initrd.img
<ogra> the rest is done in initramfs
<linescann> I think that is were to look.  It does sound like a block size issue
<ogra> i'll try it after dinner... now i'll take a short break, working since 12h in a row already :)
<linescann> I know the feeling.  I am off to put the kids in their box for the night and kick the wife :)
<linescann> have a good night :)
<ogra> night linescann 
<linescann> ogra:  just found some notes on our wiki.  The issue was with the stock ltsp 2.4.26 kernel that comes with ltsp 4.1.  The 2.6.9 one worked on this side but had issues in other areas.
<linescann> We used the MOPTS option to fix it.
<ogra> i'll try again later, i'll have to work on 15244 anyway today
<linescann> good luck :)
<ogra> thanks :)
<rickfitz> Anyone know if there's a problem with edubuntu-devel list?
<rickfitz> I posted 7 hours ago, and seen nothing from anyone since then.
<ogra> rickfitz, i dont see anything in the queue from you
<rickfitz> I posted at 13:29 UTC. Just noticed there's nothing there from anyone (unless I'm not receiving them)
<ogra> hmm, the last mail from today is form 17:22 here
<ogra> so it sounds like a problem on your side...
<ogra> btw, i could reproduce your screensaver bug....
<ogra> after half an hour of staring at my blank screen :)
<rickfitz> So at least my mail did get through.
<rickfitz> I set my timeout to 2 mins to save my sanity.
<ogra> looks like i missed to set the blank only option for the random function :( i'll try to fix it on the weekend
<rickfitz> Just realised - I'm thinking of the wrong posting. The later one was about a missing path in the thin client environment.
<rickfitz> It's missing /usr/games.
<ogra> yup
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2274/
<ogra> its on my list for ltsp... but i have some other stuff to fix before iu can touch it again
<rickfitz> OK
<mpt> ogra: Are you going to UBZ?
<rickfitz> I'm confused. Where are bugs meant to be posted? I looked on bugzilla.
<ogra> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12942 , 15244  and 14967 are my worst nightmares currently
<ogra> rickfitz, yes, this one was misplaced
<ogra> mpt, what a question :)
<ogra> mpt, didnt i promise you to bring hoary CDs ?
<mpt> ogra: True, but your travel details aren't on the wiki page, and nor are you in the Canonical IRC channel
<mpt> which made me wonder :-)
<ogra> whoops
<linescann> ogra: you still arround
<ogra> yup
<linescann> just to let you know. Breezy does not like LSI SCSI controllers on Sun V20z
<linescann> mptscsi errors
<ogra> linescann, jbailey is in #ubuntu-devel ;) 
<linescann> I shall pass it on
<linescann> don't seem to have much luck install ubuntu on any of my hardware.  doesnt like blades or sunfires :(
<ogra> hmm, i have no such HW available to test :/
<linescann> I got stacks, but cant use them to help you guys.......F**"& frustrating
<ogra> we have a sparc guy, but that wont help much with a sun fire
<linescann> nah.  Opteron units.  Damn nice too
<linescann> go a bit with Solaris 10 on them :)
<linescann> night :)
<ogra> night :)
<swab79> hello
#edubuntu 2005-09-21
<pitux> hello
<pitux> any person speak spanish???
<pitux> mi english is very bad, sorry
<pitux> there are thought a mail list of edubuntu in spanish????
<mpt> d'oh
<ogra> mpt, ?
<mpt> oh, just that I didn't see pitux in time, that's all
<mpt_> ogra: Let me know when would be a good time to do the tweaks to the gnome-screensaver unlock dialog (sometime between 10 and 14 hours from now, or between 19 and 22 hours from now, would be ideal)
<mpt_> otherwise I could just put a mockup on the wiki
<ogra> or mail it :)
<mpt_> ok :-)
<ogra> i must admit that i havent even looked into the code yet, we dropped gnome-screensaver more than a month ago
<ogra> (around UVF)
<highvoltage> ogra: i did the rsync, but my md5sum doesn't match the one on the website, is it because my file is called "breezy", and the new one is called edubuntu?
<shaga> good morning all
<highvoltage> morning shaga 
<shaga> are there still any good enough flash/java-plugins for amd64 platforum? can you tell straight out?
<highvoltage> i don't know.
<shaga> okay, I'll find out about it myself once I'm through here in work
<highvoltage> okay, it's probably supposed to match these md5sums, but it doesn't either: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/edubuntu/daily/current/MD5SUMS
* highvoltage rsyncs again
<Burgundavia> shaga, for amd64, there is no Macromedia flash plugin. There are 2 free versions, GPLflash and swfdec (LGPL). Neither work well enough to be replacements for flash
<Burgundavia> shaga, as for java, the free java stuff has not produced a web plugin due to not yet having done the security stuff
<shaga> okay, thanks very much.. so I'll stick with the x86-version for now still..
<shaga> this is not about linux at all(still I'm trying to do this in linux, but it's not the point), but you might know about this. is it possible to go 'back' with firefox without refreshing the page? opera can do that but I just don't support it. ff is quite evil as it does the refresh and jumps on the top of the list you were browsing for example..
<shaga> I'm trying to google about as I speak
<Burgundavia> shaga, currently not implemented
<Burgundavia> FF 1.5 will do that
<shaga> as I thought
<highvoltage> ogra: yay, my md5 sums match
<shaga> could you briefly tell me whats LTSP? should I use "workstation" on a CD boot prompt for my own computer which I use just for fun and have a direct connection to web through dhcp..
<Burgundavia> shaga, ltsp allows thin clients to connect to a central server. The thin clients don't do any of the heavy lifting
<shaga> oh, that means I should use "workstation" on a prompt for my use
<magnon> morning
<shaga> good morning
<highvoltage> ogra: i got a debconf screen telling me about how the ip address have been set in a preseed file, and that i need to file a bug if i see this dialog. is this a bug?
<spacey> JaneW, just booked my flight to canada :>
<ogra> spacey, yay !
<spacey> :)
* spacey happy
<ogra> hey jinty  :)
<jinty> should we move over here?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> currently i have some other (packaging) bugs to solve with moodle first...
<jinty> as far as one of the moodle developers told me, moodle can authenticate off a web pace
<ogra> ah...
<jinty> s/pace/page
<ogra> the problem is, that i want to leave it up to the user to make the moodle configuration, i only create a blank database and moodle has a 3 step webinterface to create the structure in there
<jinty> basically post a form and grep the return HTML (ugh!)
<jinty> ok no worries, just passing info along which might be usefull
<ogra> i'll investigate if i can set defaults for that interface that point to the schooltool auth
<ogra> jinty, i'll come back to you about that, be sure :)
<ogra> just let me fix the essential bugs first :)
<jinty> he;) I understand
<ogra> sabdfl decided yesterday that we want to go with gnome-screensaver, so now i have to fix that one first ... wasnt planned :)
* jinty can only smile
<ogra> heh
<jinty> how much time to release
<ogra> oct 13th
<ogra> 4 weeks
<jinty> ouch
<jinty> good luck then
<ogra> its in good condition already, i just have to split out all the screensavers from xscreensaver to make them available for gnome-screensaver
<ogra> will you be at UBZ ?
<jinty> depends if I am sponsored or not
<jinty> though I havn't asked
<jinty> but it could be really usefull for me.
<ogra> yes, as well as for me...
<ogra> since i build a distro around your baby :)
<JaneW> spacey: cool
<spacey> :)
<jinty> ogra: hope you don't do too much building on, as the recent changes in the schooltool unstable branch are, er, extreeme
<ogra> jinty, currently we just want to show it to the world... since we target only one classroom for now, its perfect as a scheduling tool :)
<spacey> bbl!
<jinty> ogra: I am busy building new schooltool packages. Don't you want to send the patch?
<ogra> jinty, is during the day enough ? 
<jinty> perhaps, doko really wants these new packages
<ogra> ok, give me 1h
<ogra> jinty, mail sent :)
<jinty> thanks!, I'll get it in.
<JaneW> er how the hell does flint have post right to Ubuntu Announce and I don't?...
<ogra> JaneW, nobody has
<ogra> JaneW, all posts to announce are moderated
<JaneW> but howcome flints message went through and mine didn't :(
<ogra> poke jdub :)
<JaneW> ogra: omg... read this...
<JaneW> At an Edubuntu Summit in July in Australia, educators from every continent came together. Reports from the summit indicate that Edubuntu will soon be found in hundreds of schools across Europe from Sweden to Spain -- in the state of Andalusia the government has chosen Ubuntu Linux for its schools, libraries and all public facilities. In Brazil, Elkner says, more than a million pupils will be using Edubuntu.
<ogra> phew
<ogra> but any press is good press ;)
<JaneW> flint and elkner are like 'pinky and the brain'
<ogra> even if its a bit strange what he tells 
<JaneW> 'What are we going to do tongiht Brain?'
<JaneW> 'Same thing we do everynight Pinky....
<JaneW> Try to take over the WORLD!'
<ogra> hehe
<jinty> :)
<doko> do I have to know pinky?
<doko> hmm, s/pinky/flint/
<ogra> doko, nope
<ogra> but i'm pretty sure you'll meet him at UBZ
<JaneW> ogra: oh yes!
<JaneW> doko: he's hard to miss ;)
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> yes, he takes over every room he is in
<ogra> and not only because he's big
<highvoltage> JaneW: hi there
<JaneW> hello highvoltage 
* highvoltage should put on auto-identify
<highvoltage> JaneW: get my private messages?
<bip> hello ...
<bip> is anybody involved with ltsp deployement here ?
<jinty> doko: ping (deb-src ftp://69.60.114.114/pub/schooltool/archives/debian sid main)
<jinty> for a new schoolbell package
<jinty> could you sponsor it to sid? (needs dpkg-buildpackage options -sa -v1.2.0-2)
<doko> jinty: thanks
<jinty> schooltool is still coming
<doko> jinty: the source still contains the Zope3 source?
<jinty> yes, the tarball contains it, but it is not used at all by the packages
<jinty> removing it from the tarball was too much of a step for upstream
<doko> ok
<jinty> see the dirty hack in rules
<shaga> oh, seems that it's already time for a beer
<JaneW> yep, that's what I am about to do... bye
<JaneW> *wave*
<shaga> *waves back*
<mpt> ogra: Is uninstalling xscreensaver the easiest way of using gnome-screensaver?
<ogra> mpt, sorry, the package has an error... just testbuilding the fixed version
<ogra> but you should uninstall xscreensaver anyway... and install gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver-data
<mpt> ok, ta
<mpt> ... and then what? :-)
<ogra> then logout and in again to make sure gnome-screensaver is in your session
<ogra> now all should work..
<mpt> wahaa
<ogra> ?
<mpt> The "New updates available" balloon appears on top of the screensaver
<ogra> yup
<mpt> Is that reported?
<ogra> i think thats an X error
<ogra> yup, there is a bug anywhere for xscreensaver, since it also happens in gnome-screensaver id think its rather X 
<mpt> a bug somewhere?
<ogra> i have to look it up
<mpt> sorry, I just wasn't sure whether you meant "there is a bug filed somewhere" or "there isn't a bug filed anywhere"
<mpt> English sucks
<mpt> if you know it's already reported, then never mind, I won't report it :-)
<jsgotangco> JaneW_we: we?
<ogra> jsgotangco, she's out...
<gand> hello
<ogra> mpt, hmm, i cant find the bug...
<jsgotangco> ogra: dude, people over here are hyped over edubuntu
<jsgotangco> my last presentation was jam packed
<ogra> mpt, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14944
<mpt> thanks ogra
<jsgotangco> ogra: i actually won an RHCE training and exam voucher
<ogra> WOW
<jsgotangco> yeah i was like WTF
<jsgotangco> i have till december to use it =)
<ogra> cool
<jsgotangco> ogra: people love our theme
<gand> I've read edubuntu program list with  "Istanbul" (screen session recorder) listed. May I suggest instead "xvidcap" that have also audio recording?
<ogra> gand, we have neither in this release and istanbul will have audion in our next one :)
<gand> I mean that xvidcap record video and audio in the same time, so you can create a screen tutorial with audio in it
<ogra> gand, you will be able to do that with istanbul too, but without using the commandline
<gand> Will istanbul have a GUI and audio recording too? (gvidcap has a GUI too) Sorry I'm not update on istanbul.
<gand> By the moment Istambul has no audio, will it have audio on next release? I'm looking desperately a screen recorder tool
<ogra> istanbul just adds a red button to your notification area, you click it once, it becomes a play button and records your session, you click a second time and the movie appears on your desktop. the author is working on audion recording, it will be ready for dapper (our next release) i think
<ogra> gand, gvidcap and xvidcap are in universe you can always install them
<gand> nice thank, http://www.freesmug.org/idojo/
<gand> yes but I'm on PPC 
<gand> I've compiled last release of xvidcap from source yesterday, but there are still some problems
<gand> I've used "wink" for some screentutorial, but wink is not freesoftware :(
<jinty> doko: I have to patch and re-build schoolbell to fix a problem running the schooltool build time tests. Probably by monday.
<jinty> still have to do my food money work...
<doko> jinty: is there anything I can do?
<jinty> the issue is that the schoolbell setup.py does not install the tests/ftests sub-modules by default
<jinty> no, I dont think there is much you can do
<doko> ok, so installing them by hand should work?
<jinty> personally I would just patch setup.py
<jinty> actually, I'll give it a try today
<jinty> by hand?
<doko> just use cp in the rules file
<jinty> already made the patch:)
<jinty> now to put it upstream
* jinty hates using svn and baz at the same time in different windows
<gand> I've dowloaded instanbul source, how can I compile it on PPC, readme is empty!
<ogra> err, its in univers, you only need to install it
<ogra> universe even
<gand> not in PCC universe :(
<ogra> oh,m i was assiming you run edubuntu breezy, in hoary it isnt there...
<jsgotangco> istanbul is awesome
<ogra> yup
<gand> is instambul in edubuntu breezy PPC?
<ogra> sure
<gand> Only install, no live, I've to clear my hoary :)
<ogra> just change your sources.list 
<ogra> after the upgrade install edubuntu-desktop and you got a edubuntu workstation install
<gand> sorry, how can I change my sourc.list?
<gand>  I just have to add APT line to the repository?
<ogra> just change all occurences of hoary to breezy
<ogra> then run apt-get update 
<ogra> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<gand> thank, I'm using synaptic package manager, no breezy occurences listed, how can I change currences from hoary to breezy
<ogra> you can change the repositorys in the settings menu of synaptic...
<gand> Yes I know, I can add a custom repos.; which APT line I've to add?
<gand> or also editing file: etc/apt/sources.list
<ogra> you dont add anything, edit the ones that are there
<ogra> either one
<ogra> its the same, synaptic is just the gui fo it...
<gand> Sorry but I've only 5.04 repos. listed, no 5.10 listed in the "add" window.
<ogra> edit the 5.04 repos
<gand> I've to substitute "hoary" word with "breezy" ?
<ogra> yes :)
<ogra> that makes it a 5.10 repo
<gand> thank :)
<jinty> doko: ping
<doko> pong
<jinty> in the reproitory i mentioned earlier there are new schooltool and schoolbell packages
<jinty> probably schoolbell needs the same dpkg opts, buit I'm not sure
<jinty> I guess I leave it to you from here. But could you ping me as soon as they hit ubuntu?
<doko> will do, thanks a lot!
<jinty> there is an out of tree schooltool dependency (cando) I need to update then
<jinty> ah yes, schooltool -> sid would be nice;)
<doko> ? cando ?
<jinty> yeah, a grade tracking system built on schooltool;)
<jinty> still have to file an ITP
<doko> dpkg-genchanges: warning: missing Section for source files
<doko> schooltool
<doko> just added that to the control file
<jinty> which section?
<gand> thanks bye, have to reboot.
#edubuntu 2005-09-22
<dcrm-libr> is it possible to configure edubuntu in it's current state to run app locally on the workstations (not standalone) like it is described in LTSP documentation? Is that what it is called a Fat Client? Thanks.
<magnon> no, a fat client would not include LTSP at all
<dcrm-libr> magnon: what I meant was a Thick Client described in http://www.edubuntu.org/WorkstationDefinitions but I guess it is the same thing you said, it would not include LTSP, correct?
<magnon> it would be something like an Ubuntu installation with extra edu-software
<magnon> later, possibly integration towards a common user database etc.
<dcrm-libr> The thing is with that setup the software, kernels etc are all on a server witch makes things easier to update, because everything would be in one place.
<ogra> dcrm-libr, thats a target for the next release, this time we concentrate on having a good base for future releases
<ogra> traget for this releases is a standalone one classroom ltsp setup out of the bix
<ogra> box
<dcrm-libr> Ahh ok thanks I can't wait =)
<ogra> next release should include centralized user and software management and probably a cluster filesystem... i personally would like to add the ability to cluster ltsp servers, but that will depend on the time i have for the newx release cycle
<ogra> s/newx/next/
<dcrm-libr> That LTSP setup requires much more memory and cpu from the server box witch can bee expensive. Currently where I work we don't have server that powerful and with as much as 64mb ram and the workstations are more modern but lack ram (only 256mb) so a LTPS server is out of the question I think. A thick client would with one of the workstations as a nfs server would do the trick however, I think. I'll wait for the next release. Thanks.
<ogra> you can do a standalone workstation install indeed, its just not the default install...
<dcrm-libr> Yes I known :) thanks
<ogra> and centralized user management etc needs to be done separate, we have no integrated solution yet
<dcrm-libr> workstation at boot prompt from the cd
<ogra> yup :)
<ogra> you could do a ubuntu install as well and install edubuntu-desktop on top... thats the same :)
<dcrm-libr> ok well I'll bee gone now thanks for the enlightenment ;)
<ogra> bye :)
<dcrm-libr> bye
<yvesC> ogra, gcompris 7.0.1 is out. It compiles and work fine on my edubuntu ppc box, without any patch. Can we expect it will be in edubuntu breezy final ?
<ogra> yvesC, nope, but we can hope ... upstream version freeze is active since 2 months
<yvesC> Actual edubuntu gcompris is really broken. 
<ogra> nothing you couldnt fix
<yvesC> anyway best fix for a cvs preversion is the next release.  I don't want to spend  my time fixing an old stuff.
<ogra> yvesC, you dont need to, thats my job ;) 
#edubuntu 2005-09-23
<Rondom> I want to use hoary-cds to  install edubuntu. I edit the sources list, do a dist-upgrade and install a edubuntu-package, right
<Rondom> uninstall the ubuntu-package?
<gwenael> hello
<Rondom> hello
#edubuntu 2005-09-24
<jsgotangco> hi miss JaneW 
<JaneW> hi Mr jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> JaneW, i've stirred up the natives here over Edubuntu in LinuxWorld
<JaneW> really?
<jsgotangco> JaneW, i've been a good ambassador in case you haven't been reasing planet.ubuntu.com
<jsgotangco> s/reasing/reading
* JaneW goes to catch up
<jsgotangco> JaneW, I've always been doing my talk/demos on edubuntu instead of ubuntu
<JaneW> cool
<jsgotangco> i gotta go i have an appointment will catch you later
<jsgotangco> been moving stuff
<magnon> woho
<magnon> just lacking wireless and 3d accel for a perfect ubuntu on powerbook
<ogra> yvesC, could you file a bugreport for the gcompris issues, in case i want to update the package to a new upstream version i need to show some user complaints to base my request on
<ogra> (in bugzilla, not malone)
<jelkner> ogra: can i ask you a few questions?
<ogra> jelkner, sure
<jelkner> first off, let me introduce Nick Wheeler (spec)
<ogra> hi Spec 
<Spec> Hello.
<jelkner> he was the ltsp admin two years ago
<jelkner> he's here to get "watch teacher" working
<jelkner> and i wanted him to talk to you first
<ogra> watch teacher ?
<jelkner> so that whatever he comes up with will be useful to edubuntu
<Spec> Watch Teacher is just a system to watch the teacher's desktop
<ogra> ah
<Spec> without letting students take over the teacher's (vnc?) server
<Spec> I'm wondering what the best way to do this is...Xvnc and vncreflector?
<jelkner> or something else?
<ogra> i'd do it with vino, so you dont need to install additional software
<Spec> Vino is VNC for gnome?
<jelkner> the long term goal would be for edubuntu to have as much of the funtionality of netop as possilbe
<jelkner> (see http://www.netop.com/netop-8.htm)
<jelkner> (actually http://www.netop.com/nsch-features gives a list of features)
<jelkner> right now i'll be happy with what nick setup before
<jelkner> a way to project a desktop to the class for teaching purposes
<jelkner> ogra: next question (while nick looks into vino)... at the edubuntu lab we setup at the mount rainier library
<jelkner> we have two guest accounts that folks will use who walk in (not regulars)
<jelkner> the librarian wants the guest accounts to either have "locked" desktops
<jelkner> or at least set it up so they return to new each time she logs out and then logs in again
<jelkner> how best to do this?
<ogra_> grmpf
<ogra_> jelkner, if you said something to me during the last 10 mins you need to repeat it, my DSL dies silently...
<ogra_> deid even
<ogra_> argh
<ogra_> died
<jelkner> ogra_: where did you leave off?
<jelkner> i was talking about netop, did you get that?
<ogra_> after i explained the gconf stuff fo vino
<ogra_> about 10 mins ago
<ogra_> nope
<Spec> you, uhh, didn't :p
<jelkner> i was saying that the "dream" would be for edubuntu to have as much of the netop functionality as possible.
<jelkner> see: http://www.netop.com/nsch-features
<ogra_> Spec, vino is in the default gnome install, its a implementation of vnc integrated with gnome... 
<jelkner> this is windows only software, but it is really cool what it can do for a classroom lab setting
<ogra_> you can see its settings in system->settings->remote desktop
<Spec> it seems easy enough...
<Spec> how do I connect to a server though?
<Spec> localhost.localdomain:0 ?
<ogra_> you connect with vncclient to the ip
<ogra_> since its ltsp you can adjust user settings on the fly with gconf (even set apassword you delete after the session)
<ogra_> jelkner, netop is in fact what SCP will be...
<Spec> what is SCP?
<ogra_> SCP is 90% done but the missing 10% are to essential to have it in breezy
<ogra_> in fact a reimplementation of teacher tool with enhancements and a rewritten backend for our new LTSP arch
<ogra_> since all the "old" management tools dont work with the eedubuntu ltsp... we simply dont use X
<ogra_> its outlined on the edubuntu wiki as TeachersPet 
<Spec> cool
<ogra> Spec, but it sadly wont make it into this release...
<ogra> i'll put the code in bazaar around release time, so others can contribute... :)
<Spec> I notice there isn't any requirement for being able to view any client's desktop... :p
<ogra> its already implemented
<ogra> http://www.grawert.net/SCP.png
<ogra> (thats a very old shot from the early days, the UI already changed a lot
<ogra> )
<Spec> wow, that's impressive
<ogra> the "network" button now has a screenshot from the students desktop, it automatically generates a password for the vnc server and enables it if you click it
<ogra> i'm lacking the vnc eroor handling and the unsetting of the changed student settings after the vnc session currently...
<Spec> jelkner wants a vnc instance that he can connect to and read/write, and that the students can (forcibly) connect to with only read permissions
<Spec> and not to only display his current desktop
<ogra> if you write that in python, i'll integrate it in SCP ;)
<ogra> some kind of "playout" feature was in the SCP/TeachersPet spec iirc
<Spec> I don't know how to do this via vino, I know how to do this with Xvnc though :p
<ogra> its the same...
<Spec> then in that case, I know how to do it with both equally well.
<ogra> vino == vnc with gconf settings and desktop integration...
<ogra> you just have the advantage that gconf can hold global or user settings so you can adjust either of them on the server directly and affect all students settings :)
<ogra> note that SCP is planned as a framework for plugins to enhance it over time with contributions from several sides :)
<Spec> How do I run vino without desktop integration?
<ogra> hmm, you need a separate desktop ? independent from the teachers desktop ? 
<Spec> The teacher wants a desktop to show the students different than the one the teacher *actually* works on. :p
<ogra> yes, thats eiher a Xvnc thing or another desktop with a special demo user :)
<Spec> The problem then becomes, how will Xvnc know that when the teacher connects, he gets read/write, and when students connect, they get read only?
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> you'd have to do that on the clientside while connecting...
<ogra> the students automatically connect with the -viewonly option attached to the vncviewer command... write a wrapper script for vncviewer that checks for the "teacher" group and sets this if its not privileged ? 
<Spec> yeah, that's what I did in the past
<Spec> or, something similar
<Spec> I was just told vnc is broken in breezy and won't work no matter how hard I try, and that I should check out freenx?
<ogra> thats nonsense
<Spec> and the person who told me was confident that he could call matt zimmerman and he would agree with him?
<ogra> if vnc is broken in breezy and you can confirm that, please file a bug
<ogra> we'll fix it before release then
<Spec> naa, i'm going to just ignore what he says
<ogra> if you find it broken, please file a bug, but since i didnt hear anything about it, i dont think its broken ;)
<Spec> over ltsp?
<Spec> I think that might've had something to do with it, too. not just breezy
<ogra> *over* ltsp ? what do you mean ?
<ogra> ltsp only eports the ltsp desktop... every vnc traffic is managed via vnc...
<Spec> it makes more sense to ignore what he said :p
<ogra> in fact you open parallel X traffic for vnc... 
<ogra> thats why NX might be better, but the NX packaging is to bad, so we didnt even include it in universe yet, someone within canonical is working on a fixed package, but i dont know if it will be ready in breezy time
<magnon> ogra, I meant to ask, do you have any hardware vendors who have been particularily nice towards ubuntu edu efforts?
<magnon> tuxlabs etc.
<ogra> magnon, not that i'm aware of, but probably JaneW know something here, i know she also talked to HW vendors (not sure if it was wrt edu)
<magnon> JaneW, same question to you then ;)
<Rondom> hello
<Rondom> anyone here?
<Rondom> i still have some hoary-cds an I want to install edubuntu
<Rondom> what shall I do
<ogra> install hoary, upgrade to breezy and install edubuntu-desktop :)
<Rondom> install normal, upgate to breezy ,uninstall ubuntu-dekstop and install edubuntu?
<Rondom> so does that mean I shall install the thing normally
<Rondom> why not remove ubuntu-desktop
<ogra> it doesnt matter if you do that... do as you like ;)
<ogra> edubuntu-desktop contains all apps from ubuntu-desktop
<Rondom> including the games
<ogra> so uninstall it if you feel that looks cleaner in the package manager ;)
<Rondom> ?
<ogra> yup
<Rondom> ok
<Rondom> thx for your help
<ogra> youre welcome :)
<Rondom> what's your motivation for edubuntu development? I mean why don't you do somthing else?
<linescann> ogra:  you get anywhere with the booting issue ?
<magnon> Rondom: Why should one do something else?
<Rondom> I know ogra is also responsible for universe. I am interested in hte motivation of helping with creating a ubuntu for schools
<magnon> I'd say it's a very rewarding cause
<Rondom> magnon: I didn't mean that he shouldn't do it, or that I don't understand it.
<magnon> aha, ok :)
<magnon> it sounded a bit like it
<Rondom> I also released some (crappy :oops:) stuff under the GPL and helped at several projects
<Rondom> so I didn't want to say: "Are you stupid? Why the hell do you do this stuff?"
<magnon> hehe
<Rondom> not that familiar with linux and c-programming
<Rondom> I didn't use linux for a long time, because I wanted to learn c first to write an import-plugin that imports from miranda (www.miranda-im.org) to gaim
<Rondom> :-D
<magnon> ogra: what's Claire's nick on IRC again?
<ogra> magnon, cvd
<magnon> ty
#edubuntu 2005-09-25
<ogra> JaneW, 14967 is SOLVED !!!
<magnon> don't worry, I'll find you a new one ;)
<ogra> there are enough, but thanks
<ogra> :)
<magnon> inkscape rocks, by the way
<magnon> :)
<ogra> since i'm the screensaver maintainer and our dear sabdfl decided he wants gnome-screensaver instead of xscreensaver i have to manage that too...
<ogra> and screensaver stuff is most time consuming :/
<cyphase> brb
<highvoltage> JaneW: ping
<JaneW> hello highvoltage 
* JaneW takes mute off....
<highvoltage> hi JaneW 
<shaga> good morning both
<highvoltage> morning shaga 
<shaga> it's morning for me at least :p
<shaga> and already time for a cig/coffee-break
<highvoltage> shaga: morning for us too (+2GMT)
<shaga> same timezone as for me
<highvoltage> where in the world are you?
<shaga> in finland ;)
<JaneW> highvoltage: pong
<JaneW> highvoltage: I am confussed by your license question...
<JaneW> highvoltage: I like the new look - comments on the way...
<JuICe_schule> hi
<JaneW> spacey: I finally answered you mail... sorry it took so long :)
<JaneW> spacey: see you at UBZ
<jsgotangco> =(
<spacey> JaneW, thanks.
<jsgotangco> spacey, have fun
<spacey> thanks :)
<jsgotangco> wish i could join you guys, just can't
<spacey> :'(
<spacey> JaneW, you got a little reply on your mail :)
<JaneW> ok
<JaneW> spacey: holding thumbs that your school accepts...
<spacey> JaneW, yeah 
<jsgotangco> hmmm?
<spacey> jsgotangco, if school accepts my proposal i can dedicate a few months time to ubuntu 
<jsgotangco> nice
<spacey> including edubuntu :P
<jsgotangco> i wish i could do that
<spacey> if not i will cry :'(
<jsgotangco> there is a lot to be fixed; i should find time this weekend to file my bug reports and finish up on the doc for inclusion to yelp
<ogra> morning
<JaneW> hi ogra
<ogra> JaneW, did you get, #14967 is solved....
<JaneW> moi!?
<JaneW> YAY
<ogra> .... with help from linus torvalds ;)
<JaneW> (ogra I thought yu said 'did you get #14967 solved' ;) )
<ogra> its a heavy kernel bug...
<JaneW> no way!
<ogra> heh
<JaneW> very cool
<JaneW> was he your inotify expert then? ;)
<ogra> but since sabdfl's decision to switch to gnome-screensaver i recieve about 20 bugs/h
* JaneW is impressed
<JaneW> oh dear
<JaneW> are they bad?
<ogra> i'm totally swamped in screensaver stuff :(
<JaneW> :(
<JaneW> can anyone pick that up for you?
<ogra> nope, screensaver is my baby...
<JaneW> so with that biggie gone how are we looking?
<ogra> still two bad LTSP bugs...
<ogra> i'm considering a gcompris update, the new version should solve some issues, but i have to convince mdz and still moodle bugs...
<ogra> thats all...
<ogra> hey, and we have a really cool CD splash screen :)
<ogra> the ltsp stuff is solved over one weekend, my problem here is rather to set up a bazaar repo for mdz he can merge, i'll do a little class with the bazaar guys this week...
<jsgotangco> ogra, the workstation mode is almost bug free with the exception of missing khelpcenter
<ogra> mdz wont accept any patches from me anymore, so i have to get this running first
<ogra> jsgotangco, khelpcenter will be added... i had to shuffle the space a bit... now i have 4MB free again :)
<jsgotangco> heh
<ogra> apparently someone wrote a teachertool clone and clled it schooltool... i wonder if the schooltool guys know about it...
<jsgotangco> ogra, we get bootsplash as well? =) i guess no
<ogra> jsgotangco, CD splash: http://www.grawert.net/edubuntu/edu_isolinux.png bootsplash: http://www.grawert.net/edubuntu/edusplash.png
<ogra> JaneW, ^^
<highvoltage> ogra: when you have a minute or two, let me know, i need to ask you some questions :)
<ogra> the usplash enhancements to support other images isnt in ubuntu yet, i dont know if we'll have it in time... but the CD splash is in, looks good in action :)
<ogra> highvoltage, sure
<ogra> shoot
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> i installed edubuntu,
<ogra> yay
<jsgotangco> ogra, same image?
<ogra> jsgotangco, yup
<highvoltage> then chrooted to /opt/ltsp/i386, (sorry, interupted by phone call)
<highvoltage> and then apt-get installed edubuntu-desktop
<ogra> highvoltage, err why ??
<highvoltage> and changed login manager to gdm, etc (to use as a diskless fat client).
<highvoltage> it works wonderfully,
<ogra> you dont need to touch the /opt/ltsp stuff at all
<highvoltage> but without sound. Gnome seems to insist on using esd.
<highvoltage> ogra: yes, I do. we need to have diskless fat clients at some schools for performance.
<ogra> how do you manage the shh tunnel through gdm ? 
<ogra> ssh even
<highvoltage> i don't.
<ogra> so you tested k12 on ubuntu then :/
<highvoltage> gdm starts on the local machine, so it doesn't need the ssh tunneling stuff.
<highvoltage> ogra: no!
<highvoltage> ogra: the workstations don't work as thin clients, they boot as full machines.
<highvoltage> just from the network :)
<ogra> gdm starts on the thin client if you installed it in the chroot... gdm isnt capable of ssh tunneling as is... so you can only do normal X connections... which is k12 and not edubuntu ltsp
<ogra> ah, for fat clients...
<highvoltage> ogra: yes, but K12 then uses XDMCP to connect to the server
<highvoltage> ogra: I don't
<ogra> now i understand... but you wont be able to run thin clients anymore
<highvoltage> ogra: I run *everything* on local CPU/memory, etc.
<highvoltage> ogra: yes, that's the point :)
<highvoltage> ogra: actually, I can.
<highvoltage> I have another /opt/ltsp
<ogra> thast what ldm in dapper will solve
<highvoltage> or an /opt/realltsp
<highvoltage> ogra: 
<highvoltage> do you understand what I'm asking now?
<highvoltage> :)
<ogra> yes, but you want to separate it in different chroots... i want all in one as long as i use the same arch....
<highvoltage> I have diskless fat clients, that work find. Except for sound, it seems that the GNOME on edubuntu just wants to use esd.
<highvoltage> I can play ogg's with ogg123 on the client, but not from gnome.
<ogra> but its a good workaround for the fat client problem for now, kudos :)
<ogra> try using polypaudion, it emulates esd....
<highvoltage> thanks, this is just a temporary solution that we need now (actually quite urgently) for some multimedia apps.
<ogra> *polypaudio
<highvoltage> ogra: thanks, i'll try that.
<ogra> its still to buggy to replace esd, we tried to replace esd since warty with it.. but on 80% of the machines it should run fine... hope that you dont belong to the 20% ;)
<ogra> yay, another 10 screensaver bugs :/
<jsgotangco> oh my
<ogra> *+++++++sigh
<JaneW> :(
<ogra> the complaintments about the old lock dialog were less...
<ogra> (that cused sabdfl to request the change, he didnt like it)
<ogra> cased even
<ogra> grr
<ogra> caused
<jsgotangco> err
<jsgotangco> i like the new lock dialog
<ogra> he didnt... and i doubt mdz will change back to xscreensaver again after all the work that has gone into gnome-screensaver
<highvoltage> ogra: i can't find polypaudio in edubuntu, should i get it from universe?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> things we dont ship are in universe ;)
<ogra> highvoltage, you could try the themeable ldm for your thin clinets, it doesnt look as scary as the current one...
<ogra> its here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/
<highvoltage> ogra: aha, I'll try that for the next setup (i want to make minimal changes to current setup, keep things working :) )
<highvoltage> ogra: will ldm also work on "diskless fat clients"?
<ogra> highvoltage, not yet i guess...
<ogra> but it will have xdmcp capabilitys for every machine running ssh in your network ;)
<ogra> no need to set up X to have a server ;)
<ogra> i simply havent done any testing with fat clients... since is not on the agenda for breezy
<highvoltage> ogra: yes, i understand.
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm going to test this setup in a 27 seat lab next week,
<ogra> yay
<highvoltage> ogra: so i'm going to put what i've done on the wiki, so perhaps you could help me clean it up for breezy+1?
<ogra> yup, no problem :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: excellent :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: where's the lab?
<highvoltage> JaneW: Mitchells Plein
<highvoltage> ogra: how's your ldap skills :)
<ogra> very light :) 
<ogra> i will have to improve them for dapper ;)
<highvoltage> yep. using diskless fat clients with ldap should work nice.
<ogra> yup
<highvoltage> for the tests, i'm just adding users to the /chroot. but i'll probably us NIS for a bit longer term test.
<ogra> ldap is on the agenda for dapper in any case... 
<highvoltage> my ldap is terrible, but i'll have to work on it.
<ogra> and i will use everything but nis in dapper :)
<highvoltage> for certain.
<ogra> it would make a joke out of the security improvements we did with ltsp :)
<highvoltage> it will still be a temporary solution (for about 4 of our schools)
<highvoltage> yes, we're going to skip breezy for our schools, and hold on for dapper.
<ogra> hrm, why does the whole world send me their teachertool clone that cant work with our ltsp *sigh*
<ogra> i have mails with link to 3 different teacher tools now... all telling me how cool it would work with edubuntu... all run xhost+ on the client and monitor X exports *doublesigh*
<highvoltage> because it's "ltsp" :)
<highvoltage> symbiont won't work with our ltsp either.
<ogra> nope...
<ogra> but thats ok, i'm not really after supporting webbin stuff...
<ogra> its not supportable
<highvoltage> nah, I don't think it should be too much of a problem.
<ogra> webmin indeed heh
<ogra> highvoltage, we wont support webmin at any time
<ogra> so thats a blocker...
* highvoltage doesn't use webmin
* highvoltage didn't suggest webmin
<highvoltage> oh, right, symbiont has a web interface too, sorry.
<highvoltage> yes, let's avoid that alltogether then :)
<ogra> symbiont doesnt work without webmin ... its 100% based on it
<highvoltage> ah, I didn't know that.
<ogra> thats my prob with it
<highvoltage> that's actually quite sucky.
<ogra> its a cool interface... but its based on sowtware that gives a shit on security (pardon my french)999999999999
<highvoltage> so it's really just better to put more effort into teachertool.
<ogra> thats my plan... SCP is in a good state to be used as a base for further enhancements, i plan a plugin system for it so from dapper people can easily write python plugins to enhance it 
<highvoltage> SCP?
<ogra> my hope is to once have a universal tool to manage all the stuff you need in one place
<highvoltage> as in scp?
<ogra> student control panel.... 
<ogra> even a plugin for the old ltsp should be possible, so it should integrate fine with existing infrastructure
<highvoltage> i wonder how this will affect old ltsp.
<highvoltage> it's obvious even to me how much better it is.
<highvoltage> i think they could use the chroot environment as a replacement for the old ltsp chroot
<highvoltage> (or at least a modifies version)
<ogra> i think the LTSP team does their summit at UBZ for a reason this year ;
<highvoltage> it would already be an improvement.
<highvoltage> hehe :)
<highvoltage> i think it will cause a bit of confusion, they'll talk about ltsp, ubuntu will talk about ltsp, but it will be two different ltsp's. I think it's important for people to realise that.
<ogra> i think we'll talk about the same ltsp ;)
<highvoltage> aaaaaah
<ogra> the ltsp team works tightly with mdz... pere_gone is working on getting mdz's ltsp into debian afaik, so skole will probably switch too at some point
<highvoltage> that's excellent.
<highvoltage> ubuntu is great for bringing the different people together.
<highvoltage> or at least, the people who work for ubuntu/canonical :)
<shaga> http://www.opera.com/pressreleases/en/2005/09/20/
<shaga> <3
<shaga> lovely
<shaga> time for a cig/coffee-break again..
<jonathan-ftsp> ogra: have you used the /opt/lts/lts.conf before? i tried it with edubuntu this weekend, but my keyboard freezes when i use it, and the changes to lts.conf make little difference.
<ogra> whoops, missed him
<jonathan-fc> ogra: i installed the polypaudio package, but gnome doesn't see the sound card.
<jonathan-fc> although, if i do a "ogg123 file.off -d alsa09", then it plays.
<jonathan-fc> is there any way i could get alsa support into gnome?
<ogra> its there
<ogra> just select it
<jonathan-fc> if i go to the selector, it shows no sound cards.
<ogra> but alsa only works if the soundcard has dmix suport
<ogra> which is still not every soundcard, thats why we have a mixed architecture for breezy
<ogra> (esd+alsa/dmix)
<jonathan-fc> i'm having trouble understanding.
<jonathan-fc> would the ac97 sound cards in the thinpad laptops support dmix?
<jonathan-fc> and i810 onboard sound?
<ogra> dmix is a kernel enhancement that does the same a sound daemon does, its a part of alsa...
<jonathan-fc> ah.
<jonathan-fc> would it have a kernel module in ubuntu?
<ogra> it only works for cards that are "real" soundcards.... most of the onboard soundcards arent
<ogra> i.e. it will work with a soundblaster
<jonathan-fc> so esd is my only option here then?
<jonathan-fc> strangely enough, gdm plays the ubuntu startup sounds when it's booted up.
<ogra> a "soundserver" is your only option then
<ogra> thats done by alsaplayer afaik
<ogra> just try to select alsa in the multimedia settings..
<jonathan-fc> how did i miss that... when i click on test, it says failed to contruct pipe.
<ogra> hmm, so no dmix support for you...
<ogra> you could use oss as well, but it blocks the sound device
<jonathan-fc> oss also says failed to contruct pipeline :(
<jonathan-fc> that part in the pipeline field, is that supposed to be an executable?
<jonathan-fc> i can't find a osssink or alsasink on my system
<ogra> its part of gstreamer... all the sinks are in the default install
<jonathan-fc> perhaps it's a gstreamer package i have missing.
<ogra> you cant if you have one of the -desktop packages installed
<ogra> they depend on it
<ogra> (both edubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop)
<ogra> oh, indeed you dont have gstreamer0.8-polypaudio installed... so polyp cant work...
<ogra> install that and try again with it
<jonathan-fc> i can't find such a package, even in universe.
* jonathan-fc checks spelling
<jonathan-fc> nope. do you have additional sources?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> apt-cache show gstreamer0.8-polypaudio gives nothing ? 
<jonathan-fc> W: Unable to locate package gstreamer0.8-polypaudio
<jonathan-fc> E: No packages found
<ogra> hmm
<jonathan-fc> this is my source:
<jonathan-fc> deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe
<ogra> should work
<jonathan-fc> Sound preferences doesn't show any soundcard under default sound card. do you know where it gets its list from?
<ogra> nope, ask pitti in -devel
<jonathan-fc> ok. won't they complain if i as in devel?
<ogra> nope
<jonathan-fc> ok, i should ask him where the gstreamer0.8-polypaudio package is, right?
<jonathan-fc> nevermind
<jonathan-fc> thanks :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> jonathan-fc, i'd start with installing gstreamer backends... and try to find a workng one...
<ogra> apt-cache search gstreamer0.8
<ogra> will show you a bunch of audiosinks you can use... even arts is supporte
<jonathan-fc> i just did a apt-cache install gstreamer0.8*, fwiw
<ogra> d
<jonathan-fc> apt-get
<ogra> i think jack might work but it has very bad security issues
<jonathan-fc> ogra: I even get the "failed to construct pipeline" message when i use autodetect in multimedia systems selector. any ideas?
<ogra> i never used/tried autodetect...
<jonathan-fc> all of them just says the same thing. i'm completely stumped.
<jonathan-fc> i think i should look at this again friday.
<jonathan-fc> gdm uses 'gdmplay'
<ogra> which is a script and calls /usr/bin/aplay -q -N $@ 2> /dev/null
<jonathan-fc> ok.
<ogra> which in return is in alsa-utils :)
<jonathan-fc> so why would alsa work so easily from the console, but not from gnome? am I missing something in gstreamer?
<ogra> dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-alsa ?
<jonathan-fc> i have gstreamer0.8-alsa installed, not sure i understand the entire output, /msg'ing to you
<ogra> ok
<ogra> err, you cant msg if your user isnt registered
<jonathan-fc> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<jonathan-fc> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<jonathan-fc> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<jonathan-fc> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<jonathan-fc> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<jonathan-fc> ii  gstreamer0.8-a 0.8.11-0ubuntu ALSA plugin for GStreamer
<jonathan-fc> oops
<ogra> ii means installed correctly
<jonathan-fc> ah
<jonathan-fc> i can't play alsa sounds as a normal user, only root.
<jonathan-fc> i wonder if that's part of the cause.
<ogra> hmm, is your user in the audio group ?
<jonathan-fc> ogra: got my /msg ?
<jonathan-fc> i don't think so
<ogra> huh, why ? 
<jonathan-fc> ogra: thanks for your help, i would  have wasted many more hours trying to get gstreamer to work :)
<jonathan-fc> seems like it's always the simple things causing the trouble.
<jonathan-fc> cheers!
<ogra> :)
<rickfitz> ogra: do you want reports on daily builds? or just the official preview for now?
<ogra_> rickfitz, every report helps...
<ogra_> but i know that the weekend build was broken apparently
<ogra_> should be solved in todays
<rickfitz> ogra_: so I just found...
<ogra_> there was a bug in the module-tinit-tools that prevented the xserver from starting on the thin client
<ogra_> *module-init-tools
<rickfitz> I tried 20050919 - base system install failed at initrd-tools. I didn't check the md5sum, so might be a bad download.
<ogra_> hmm, sounds like a bad cd
<rickfitz> also tried rsync to save bandwidth, but doesn't seem to save anything.
<ogra_> i used it yesterday
<rickfitz> is there a magic block-size or something to get rsync to work well?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> whats the commandline you use ? 
<rickfitz> took it off the GettingUbuntu page, with the url changed to ...edubuntu/daily/current...
<rickfitz> Added more -v's and saw it seemed to be working, but still wanting over 3hrs to download.
<rickfitz> which is about the same as a full download.
<rickfitz> also tried block-size of 2048 to attempt better alignment with iso file structure, but no better
<ogra_> rsync -a --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/edubuntu/daily/current/breezy-install-i386.iso breezy-install-i386.iso breezy-install-i386.iso
<ogra_> thats the command i use
<ogra_> indeed you have to run it in the dir the iso is located
<rickfitz> only difference is the -a
<ogra_> i get an updated iso in about 10-15 mins
<ogra_> you also have the breezy-install-i386.iso twice in the end ? 
<rickfitz> yes - although don't know what the second one does (from reading the manpage)
<ogra_> hmm, strange then
<ogra_> between two dailies you only have a difference of 1-10 MB ... it shouldnt take this long
<rickfitz> only other thing is I copied the original from elsewhere, but I did alter the timestamp with touch to make it older than the new one.
<ogra_> hmm
<rickfitz> I'll start again and see if I can sort it out... Sounds like it's something my end.
<rickfitz> Thanks for all your help.
<ogra_> :) 
<ogra_> thanks for all the testing
<rickfitz> I'm just sorry I got too busy after the summit to get more involved then. Contract extension followed by holidays ruined all my plans.
<ogra_> its fine, you are one of the active testers, thats invaluable
<ogra_> :)
<magnon> hey oliver
<ogra> hey
<magnon> apologies for not getting all the testing I wanted done
<magnon> hope to get some more time now, but life in a new business is unplannable :P
<magnon> still, as I said earlier, since release is closing in, if you have any specifics you need help with just let me know
<ogra> i will, crrently there is not much you can do to help me.... there is a lot internal stuff to sort out
<magnon> right
<ogra> most intresting are test results and bug reports :)
<magnon> hopefully where we're going will benefit in the long run :)
<ogra> surely :)
<magnon> trying to get a hold of a price on the new xfire servers from sun outside office hours in Norway is haaard. :P
<flint_> hi there!!!
<flint_> anyone know where ollie is?
<ogra> if you say ogra to me, you get highlighted and i hear a beep flint_ 
<ogra> :)
<flint_> olllie!!!! (or ogra) I got a favor to ask...
<ogra> go ahead
<flint_> where did you say the lotr login patch was?  I wrote it down (er...)
<flint_> I am now at a system where I can check it and report it as working (or not).
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/
<ogra> read ldm_installation.txt
<flint_> thanks ace!
<flint_> on it.
<ogra> its writte that you can copy/paste the commands needed
<flint_> ogra, I lost the url AGAIN!  It is Elkner's fault!
<flint_> i was reading the txt file and we started talking about rebooting... and ....
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/
<ogra> :)
<flint_> ollie, THANKS!  (I am such a fuuul)
<ogra> nah :)
<flint_> bye we reboot....
<rejden> re
<jelkner> ogra: ollie, help! the mean consultant broke my edubuntu server :-(
<jelkner> it keeps recycling and you don't get a login screen
<jelkner> and *he didn't back it up*
#edubuntu 2006-09-18
<bddebian> Howdy
<pygi> howdy :)
<knixtech> is jono the famous, jono bacon?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> and Ubuntu Community Manager
<knixtech> wow
<LaserJock> lots of cool people hang out here ;-)
* bddebian better leave then
<knixtech> for real
<knixtech> lol
<LaserJock> oh, including top10 Launchpad karma people
<knixtech> ha
<bddebian> LaserJock: Not anymore :-)
<crimsun> we even have an esteemed raging ubuntuaholic motu
<crimsun> thank goodness I'm still a nobody :-)
<LaserJock> haha
<LaserJock> you are sooo beyond us
<LaserJock> we can't even give you a name ;-)
<LaserJock> you are THE crimsun
<LaserJock> the uberMOTU
<LaserJock> defender of soundcards
<LaserJock> and generally cool dude
<crimsun> nope, a nobody beyond even bddebian's wildest gesticulations :D
<LaserJock> heh
* cafuego tarballs crimsun and moves the result to the "maybe need in future" drive.
<LaserJock> oh heck yeah
<LaserJock> if I could get "crimsun on a usb stick", man that would be cool ;-)
<crimsun> kinda cramped
<LaserJock> I suppose
* cafuego declines to share the disturbing mental image
<knixtech> do you guys recommend this? http://www.lulu.com/content/324312
<LaserJock> in what way?
<LaserJock> knixtech: you can read it on your computer if you want :-)
<LaserJock> to see if you want a print copy
<knixtech> gotcha, well i guess its easier to read a book in the tub, rather that a laptop ;)
<knixtech> I think ill get it
<LaserJock> mhm, that's why we put it on lulu
<knixtech> sweet
<knixtech> whens edubuntu going to be on there?
<LaserJock> when there is something to put there
<LaserJock> probably not too long after Edgy is release, I'd guess
<knixtech> sweet
<knixtech> i am so looking forward to it
<knixtech> is there a version of the server guide to download?
<LaserJock> well, it's installed on your computer, and in HTML and PDF form at help.ubuntu.com :-)
<knixtech> ty
<LaserJock> or at least I know it's installed on Ubuntu and Kubuntu, I don't know about Edubuntu
<knixtech> rgr
<sbalneav> Evening all
<brianko> greetings
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<sbalneav> Evening bddebian, brianko!
<brianko> so is this channel strictly edubuntu discussion, or other educational OSS-related stuff as well?
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav 
<LaserJock> brianko: it's mostly edubuntu discussion, but a lot of educational OSS stuff gets talked about too :-)
<brianko> there doesn't appear to be too many IRC channels that addresses OSS and education...
<sbalneav> Hello LaserJock
<ogra> brianko, so feel free to hag around here :)
<ogra> *hang
<brianko> ogra: appreciate that
<brianko> so what educational levels are represented here?  I teach open source courses at a community college...
<LaserJock> I'm a PhD Physical Chemistry student
<LaserJock> there are some school IT people around as well
<brianko> very cool...will stop by again when I get a chance.  
<RichEd> !pips1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pips1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HedgeMage> Anybody awake in here?
<HedgeMage> darn.
<cbx33> mornin all
<cbx33> mornin jono 
<jono> howdy :)
<Burgundavia> morning jono
<jono> hey Burgundavia :)
<TeePOG> hi hi
<TeePOG> hello cbx33, highvoltage :-D
<TeePOG> hi everyone
<TeePOG> SA is coming online I see
<cbx33> hi TeePOG 
<cbx33> SA?
<TeePOG> South Africa
<cbx33> ah...gheheh
<cbx33> should have guessed that one
<TeePOG> np man
<TeePOG> it's monday, you can get away with it
<willvdl> when do you reckon we'll come online?
<TeePOG> lol willvdl... as soon as civilisation collapses... we're foremost in smoke-signal technology here in SA
<cbx33> hi willvdl 
<willvdl> hey there
<willvdl> plotting with dotproj :] 
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> excellent
* willvdl scratches head while deciding on "companies"
<cbx33> willvdl: i don;t think we need any
<cbx33> I just setup canonical and volunteer
<cbx33> as a person must be assigned to a company when created
<willvdl> hmmm, no real point in having an "ubuntu"
<cbx33> are you using my dotproject ?
<willvdl> yip
<TeePOG> why would a harddisk respond to "hdparm -i /dev/sda1" with "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device" ?
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> not sure
<TeePOG> i mean, it cannot be just because it's SATA
* TeePOG googles for a bit
<TeePOG> bbl
<TeePOG> lol
<cbx33> willvdl: I tried gobby with someone today
<cbx33> it rocks ;)
<willvdl> excellent
<willvdl> it's got built in irc client right?
<cbx33> well a built in chat something ;)
<cbx33> if you could get a canonical one running that'd be awesome ;)
<willvdl> will hopefully get to see Charl soon. this week maybe
<cbx33> nice ;)
* TeePOG is looking at wmii --- damn!
<TeePOG> totally keyboard-based WM
<jsgotangco> yo!
<TeePOG> hi jsgotangco
<cbx33> willvdl: NICE WORK dude !
<willvdl> just uploaded that doc from RichEd on categories and profiles
<cbx33> yeh i see it
<cbx33> looks like it's starting to work well
<willvdl> is https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/Planning still open?
<willvdl> for any specific use?
<cbx33> um
<cbx33> willvdl: feel free to use it
<cbx33> that is all old stuff now
<RichEd> hello willvdl & cbx33 :)
<willvdl> might come in handy as a scratchpad
<willvdl> Hey RichEd
<cbx33> hi RichEd 
<RichEd> willvdl: Where did you load the categories ? I've got some responses = additions from other people ... need to give you an update
<willvdl> RichEd, still awaiting info on that e-schools workshop. Prof Kinyanjui needs to respond
<willvdl> Ah, the file you sent me I just uploaded on http://www.progbox.co.uk/dotproject/
<TeePOG> hi RichEd mate, how goes?
<willvdl> version 0.1
<RichEd> Also I don't want to have lists of categories diverging ... may be an idea to have a single reference page with the others pointing to that.
<RichEd> But you go ahead in dotproject ... I'll do a master reference list on wiki.edubuntu.org
<RichEd> hello TeePOG :)
<willvdl> cool.
<TeePOG> RichEd: please feel free to send me any preliminary drafts of your icafe document
<jsgotangco> hey hey
<willvdl> ola
<jsgotangco> RichEd: i have this huge email to you later
<RichEd> hello filippino
<jsgotangco> currently on draft
<jsgotangco> its single p ;)
<jsgotangco> let me clean this up, i just did the whole thing on emacs
<RichEd> jsgotangco: Philippines has two p's ?
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> but Filipino isn't
<jsgotangco> the local word is Pilipinas
<jsgotangco> but the original spanish term is las islas filipinas or something
<RichEd> ah ... Will I need to make space in my inbox for thet email ? Just how big is it ;)
<jsgotangco> RichEd: im sending you a draft, in text format, nothing more
<jsgotangco> but its one of the stuff im writing as part of recommendations and strategies to adopt
<RichEd> huge email <- joke w.r.t.
<jsgotangco> RichEd: sent
<RichEd> Thanks :)
<willvdl> hmmm, have rw to wiki.ubuntu.com but ro to wiki.edubuntu.org
<RichEd> jsgotangco: got the mail ... just spotted this:
<RichEd> Epol : to help develop Filipino children who are competent and confident in using the English language so that they may be ready for the challenges of the global environment. Episodes are for grade school english and conversational english.
<jsgotangco> yeah
<RichEd> Epol is a brand of dog food in South Africa :P
<jsgotangco> well its a silly title...its like the incorrect way to say Apple here
<RichEd> Not being rude ! It just jumped out the page at me :)
<willvdl> :)
<jsgotangco> is Epol an african word?
<willvdl> doesn't reflect our foreign policy at all
<willvdl> nah, jsut a brand name
<RichEd> Nope ... an invented brand name ... it has no meaning ... but their byline is "The Perfect balance" so it fits into the global aspirations of your project.
<RichEd> Okay, I'll have a serious read, and give you my considered opinion after some though. I will wait for some meaningful approach ideas rather than banging off a respone to your points.
<jsgotangco> hahahaha
<jsgotangco> its not yet done though (the draft)
<jsgotangco> i never even reviewed it
<jsgotangco> i just wrote and wrote
<cbx33> willvdl: they should be the same wiki
<willvdl> I know. weird
<willvdl> now it works...
* willvdl shakes head
<RichEd> jsgotangco: that's the best approach often ... it allows the subconcious to come through unrestrained
<willvdl>  cbx33, got a little tied up between "parents" and "dependencies". Silly me.
<RichEd> willvdl also got a little tied up with too many IRC windows open ;) 
<willvdl> uhuh. guilty
<RichEd> jsgotangco: ping
<jsgotangco> RichEd: hi
<pygi> cbx33, today is the day
<willvdl> hmmm, parent tasks don't automatically update their dates from children
<pygi> morning knixtech 
<knixtech> morning
<knixtech> ;)
<knixtech> so when is edgy coming out for edubuntu?
<willvdl> cbx33, getting the hang of this thing...
<pygi> same as when for ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu :)
<cbx33> pygi: ?
<cbx33> willvdl: hehe cool
<pygi> cbx33, to call the embassy
<cbx33> I'm watching it's great to see it evolving
<cbx33> pygi: excellent...I'll cross my fingers for you
<TeePOG> does anyone know when highvoltage will be coming in?
<TeePOG> i need to ask something about the LTSP thang
<willvdl> Burgundavia, ping
<TeePOG> i wonder if anyone else can help me: can i have the ltsp clients booting off a different kernel than my main kernel? for compatiblility's sake i'm runnung i386, which is a waste in a system that cries out for a 686-smp kernel
<knixtech> hello jono 
<jono> hey knixtech 
<knixtech> ty for the email
<knixtech> Hey pygi, I was supposed to remind you today
<knixtech> so /me is reminding you
<pygi> knixtech, I know, as soon as I contact the embassy ^_^
<knixtech> ok, ty sie
<knixtech> sir
<cbx33> willvdl: do we have a budget ;)
<willvdl> good question. We'll get stuff printed if that's what you mean...
<knixtech> How many hours ahead are you guys from NY Timezone?
<willvdl> I'm GMT+2
<jsgotangco> im gmt+8
<jsgotangco> that makes it almost 8am in ny while its 8pm here
<willvdl> shouldn't you be in bed then? :)
<jsgotangco> heh its pretty early
<pygi> willvdl, I'm same I think ;)
<pygi> knixtech, ok, I'm done, let's rock and roll
<pygi> knixtech, poke?
<knixtech> sure
<knixtech> srry
<pygi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuHandbook/EdgyTasks
<pygi> knixtech, PART II - "The install"  - just for now, what do you say? :)
<knixtech> ummm
<knixtech> the install on the server?
<pygi> "Install Edubuntu server"
<pygi> chapter name is wrong ;)
<cbx33> pygi: where am i to put the SCP stuff when I get round to writing it?
<knixtech> shouldnt it be installing the server on edubuntu
<pygi> cbx33, when you write it I'll add it somewhere
<pygi> knixtech, just ignore the naming, you get the point :)
<cbx33> pygi: and pessulus
<pygi> cbx33, ofcourse :)
<cbx33> willvdl: are you gonna say those tasds habe staretd?
<willvdl> erm, wassat?
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> those first tasks are yellow
<cbx33> meaning they havn't been started
<cbx33> but they have
<willvdl> ah. lemme look
<willvdl> hmmm, had to seed it with a little progress
<cbx33> heheh
<willvdl> have you seen any work in the past on ubuntu use cases?
<pygi> cbx33, waiting for answer
* pygi crosses fingers
<willvdl> I know Burgundavia was involved
<cbx33> pygi: i hope you get it dude
<willvdl> pygi, what you hoping for?
<pygi> cbx33, you don't know how much I'd really really like to be able to get that visa
<pygi> willvdl, visa for USA ^_^
<cbx33> yes i do
<willvdl> B1/B2 visa?
<pygi> willvdl, B2, yes ^_^
<pygi> If I don't get it, somebody will get in trouble ;)
<willvdl> you'll get it. as long as your passport photo is _exactly_ the right size and you dotted your i's and crossed your t's
<pygi> willvdl, "you dotted your i's and crossed your t's" ... what?!?
<willvdl> meaning they are sticklers for formality. as long as you filled in the form correctly, you will get your Visa
<pygi> willvdl, ah, it's not really about visa, I believe I can get it. It's more about time needed to get it
<willvdl> oh... how soon?
<pygi> willvdl, well, in time for UDS
<willvdl> University Dining Services? :P
<pygi> willvdl, Ubuntu Developers Summit :)
<willvdl> :] 
<cbx33> willvdl: that smiley seems quite evil ;)
<jsgotangco> heh UDS in google would be interesting
<cbx33> indeedd
<willvdl> I practice in front of a mirror
<pygi> cbx33, he doesn't want me to come ;)
<jsgotangco> too bad i can't come (nor invited myself to go)
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! My edubuntu server hibernates itself, apparently without any action in the clients. Syslog reports "Sep 14 10:42:47 server-basica gnome-power-manager: Hibernating computer because the DBUS method Hibernate() was invoked": what does it mean? is it possible that that happens without any hibernation command from a client?
<jsgotangco> you don't happen to have incorrect power manager settings do you?
<paolob-parroquia> cbx33, could you recompile gnone-power-manager with ogra's patch?
<cbx33> paolob-parroquia: I already did once
<cbx33> that patch should be in the updates
<cbx33> as far as I know ogra just need to test if it was goign to work
<paolob-parroquia> cbx33, do you mean I get it with update && upgrade?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> you should
<paolob-parroquia> cbx33, ok
<cbx33> as far as I know once I had tested it, ogra was goign to put it into the backports
<paolob-parroquia> cbx33, but does the error I reported above have anything to do with that?
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> reading
<cbx33> paolob-parroquia: I don;t know
<pygi> cbx33, hurraayyyyyyyyy :)
<paolob-parroquia> cbx33, the last gnome-power-manager package has date of may
<pygi> cbx33, I'm very happy now :)
<knixtech> Anyone know where i  can find a edubuntu edgy knot 3 vmware image?
<TeePOG> knixtech: why not build your own? qemu makes vmware-compatible vmdk files
<TeePOG> and there's this site that generates you the vmx files
* TeePOG runs some windows servers under ubuntu that way
<knixtech> TeePOG, do you know what site this is?
<TeePOG> sure knixtech, http://www.consolevision.com/members/dcgrendel/vmxform.html
<knixtech> ty
<TeePOG> np
<TeePOG> is there a good scp frontend in Gnome?
<TeePOG> anyone?
<TeePOG> nm, secpanel is fine
<knixtech> hey TeePOG , i thought you could boot from a cdrom or iso in vmware?
<TeePOG> yes knixtech... on that site, check the box on the IDE1:Master or whatever, then choose Device Type "cdrom-image"
<knixtech> kk
<knixtech> ty
<TeePOG> the name you specify in that form, must be the same as the ISO's filename
<knixtech> gotcha'
<TeePOG> and it's case sensitive, so watch for like xxxxx.ISO instead of xxxx.iso
<TeePOG> [and if it's really called xxxxx.iso, then it's probably illegal ^.^ ] 
<pygi> cbx33, poke?
<RichEd> with a name like 4x ? either a very serious australian beer or very hardcore dutch p0rno
<RichEd> -> RichEd is out for 30 mins
<cbx33> pygi: peek
<cbx33> HI ogra 
<cbx33> pygi: I JUST SAW YOUR MESSAGSE !!
<cbx33> WHAT HAPPENED DUED !
<sbalneav> Morning all
<pygi> hey sbalneav 
<RichEd> hi ogra: thanks for the norway student masters email ! busy with them now.
<cbx33> pygi: what happened?
<pygi> cbx33: one day for a visa
<pygi> and I already have a valid passport
<cbx33> YAY! 
<cbx33> you're going dude !
<pygi> probably not ;)
<pygi> sbalneav, ogra : so you saw, I need one day for a visa ^_^
<sbalneav> Good news.
<pygi> sbalneav: probably yes :)
<jsgotangco> one day for a visa is nothing compared to what I had to do to get a handwritten schengen visa ;)
<pygi> highvoltage: 
<pygi> jsgotangco: ;)
<ogra> pygi, wow, thats cool !
* jsgotangco have always wanted to meet the mighty pygi probably in the future
<pygi> jsgotangco: lol, why is that? 
<pygi> ogra: indeed ^_^
<pygi> I still have one bug to fix before I can release libburn 0.2.2 ;)
<RichEd> !seen juliux
<ubotu> I last saw juliux (n=juliux@ubuntu/member/juliux) 3d 19h 52m 43s ago, quiting: "Verlassend"
<bddebian> Howdy
<pygi> howdy bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya pygi
<pygi> whats up bddebian ? :)
<bddebian> Freakin' work. :-(  You?
<pygi> bddebian: preparing libburn release ^_^
<bddebian> Nice
<knixtech> pygi, what was the link to the wiki?
<knixtech> in knot 3, do you have access to all repo's that dapper had access to?
<juliux> RichEd, sorry i missed the meeting
<gnomefreak> knixtech: as in main restricted universe and multiverse yes as in the 3rd party repos not yet most are not updated for exdgy yet
<RichEd> Hi juliux ... Not a problem ... I've had a crazy day as well.
<juliux> RichEd, i arrived 2hourse late in dresden
<RichEd> I have my father in law staying with my wife & I for 2 days, so I have to wrap up in 10 mins for a family dinner.
<RichEd> juliux: I'll send you an email early in the morning, and you can answer the first round like that, and do some thinking. I have my review with sabdfl tomorrow afternoon / evening, so wednesday will be my next slot available for us to caht.
<knixtech> gnomefreak, ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<knixtech> I installed edgy with parallels and cant get on the net, thats why i was asking
<LaserJock> hmm, so another -artwork updaye
<LaserJock> *update
<highvoltage> RichEd: please remind jane that tomorrow is talk like a pirate day
<LaserJock> ?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: her kids made fun of her last year because she didn't know it was talk-like-a-pirate day
<LaserJock> k, and how do you know it is talk-like-a-pirate day?
<highvoltage> our local lug has a bot that reminds us of these things :)
<highvoltage> 20:32 <@highvoltage> Spinach: September 19
<highvoltage> 20:32 < Spinach> September 19 is National Butterscotch Pudding Day or Talk Like a Pirate Day
<juliux> ogra, evening, what is with edubuntu.de? the domain is not registerd, so everybody can get the domain at the moment
<ogra> juliux, i think RichEd is the right person to talk to, or silbs
<juliux> ogra, ok
<willvdl> ola all
<Ristpea> iB6hzkP0
<cbx333> evenin all
<cbx333> hi ogra 
<LaserJock> hi cbx333 
<cbx333> hey LaserJock 
* cbx333 is going to get an early night
<cbx333> I'm so tired
<pygi> cbx333: :P
<cbx333> hey pygi 
<cbx333> hi willvdl 
<cbx333> nn guys
<willvdl> hey there.
<willvdl> sporting an extra 3 there I notice
<Rawplayer> hi, is the official ubuntu book recommended for ubuntu certification?
<LaserJock> interestng question
<willvdl> Rawplayer, by ubuntu certification do you mean LPI level certification?
<Rawplayer> yes
<Rawplayer> i want to take the ubuntu exam on linuxworld expo next month
<Rawplayer> but i'am not sure if i'am ready for that
<Rawplayer> because i dont know exactly what is ubuntu specific
<willvdl> ah. To be honest I'm not sure if the ubuntu book is sufficient
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think so
<willvdl> Have you checked out LPI website?
<Rawplayer> i cant find anything there
<LaserJock> as it is an introductory book
<Rawplayer> only lpic-1 and lpic-2 books are written there
<Rawplayer> but none ubuntu books
<Rawplayer> i have a lot of debian knowledge
<willvdl> but the specs/expectations might be listed
* willvdl almost looked it up on Friday but got sidetracked
<Rawplayer> i cant see the exam there :)
<willvdl> gimme a sec
<willvdl> hmmm
<Rawplayer> also members area is to hard to find on the website
<Rawplayer> to login
<Rawplayer> willvdl: hehe
<Rawplayer> you cant find anything about it
<Rawplayer> on the internet
<willvdl> true
<Rawplayer> only the announcement
<Rawplayer> and some stuff on forums
<Rawplayer> well its ok
<Rawplayer> i've signed up
<willvdl> had a chat about this the other day to the south african affiliate
<Rawplayer> maybe you want to hang out in #lpi to
<Rawplayer> some people from lpi are haning out there
<willvdl> what did they say?
<Rawplayer> its quiet atm
<willvdl> ah
<willvdl> I'm off to bed. Good luck with the cert!
<Rawplayer> ok thanks
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Burgwork> !seen ogra
<ubotu> I last saw ogra (n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra) 1h 7m 36s ago, quiting: "Verlassend"
<Burgwork> Rawplayer, the official ubuntu book was not written to be a guide to the cert, per se
<Rawplayer> i know
<Burgwork> however, I imagine the cert will cover some of the same topics
<Burgwork> I say this, having been a co-author on the book but never taken the cert or even seen it
<knixtech> I know in dapper, that when you install edubuntu, by default the edubuntu_server is installed.  Is this the same in edgy knot3?
<Rawplayer> Burgwork: did you guys think about it?
<Rawplayer> to make it also a study guide
<Rawplayer> maybe something for version 2
<Burgwork> no, we didn't at all, afaik
<Rawplayer> with sidemarks on the pages what also could be important for the ubuntu cert
<Rawplayer> on the different topics
<Burgwork> might be interesting. I will chat with my editor agbout it
<Rawplayer> nice to hear :)
<LaserJock> knixtech: I think only if you do a server install
<knixtech> ok, then for my part of the wiki, i will assume that it would be a standalone install
<knixtech> right, or do both?
<DEINOS> hi
<knixtech> DEINOS, hola
<DEINOS> can someone ask some questions ?
<knixtech> huh?
<DEINOS> its my 1st time on linux and im trying to configure ltsp 
<knixtech> you said it was your first time last week ;)
<knixtech> DEINOS, whats the problem with it
<Burgwork> 50 first (Linux) Dates ;)
<knixtech> Burgwork, lol
<DEINOS> in the edubuntu quick install guide say to uninstal the dhcp server , but i dont have a windows machine runing dhcp , so i dont have to uninstall it . This is right ?
<knixtech> you need dhcp running on ther server
<LaserJock> yeah, if you don't have any other dhcp on the network you should be fine
<DEINOS> can be on the server ? or i need another machine to do that ?
<knixtech> the server
<knixtech> the edubuntu server
<knixtech> DEINOS, you need to run sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd start
<DEINOS> ok
<knixtech> then configure your addresses
<knixtech> then start it again
<knixtech> DEINOS, it will tell you what you need to edi
<knixtech> edit*
<DEINOS> tnx
<knixtech> pygi, may i talk to you in private please
<knixtech> DEINOS, all good?
<pygi_> knixtech: I've responded
<DEINOS> i leve , and come back now , i will do it now
<knixtech> pygi_, i think you need to authenticate first
<pygi_> o right, that even :)
<knixtech> lol
<knixtech> DEINOS, any luck?
<DEINOS> did u mean run sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server  start   ?????
<knixtech> DEINOS, yes i did
<knixtech> ;)
<DEINOS> dont have dhcpd
<DEINOS> ok
<knixtech> DEINOS, it will fail until you configure it
<DEINOS> how i do this
<knixtech> you have to edit dchp.conf or something like that
<DEINOS> dhcp ?
<knixtech> hold
<DEINOS> ok
<knixtech> DEINOS, go into /etc/dhcp3
<knixtech> and edit the dhcp.conf
<DEINOS> and ?
<knixtech> hold
<DEINOS> hum ok
<knixtech> ack , there is documentation on the site, i have to go now
<DEINOS> ok tnx
<knixtech> basically you have to edit it to what you want as in addresses and all
<DEINOS> ok i understand it 
<knixtech> great, if you need more help, just ask away, the guys here are great
<DEINOS> ok
<DEINOS> se u later
<DEINOS> see u later 
<knixtech> ill be on later, i have to attend a firehouse meeting
<DEINOS> good luck
<knixtech> if you need more help feel free to email me 3@knixtech.com
<knixtech> DEINOS, good luck to you
<DEINOS> ok bye
<Burgwork> hmm, shipping a default dhcp and lts.conf is pretty important, I can see that
<Burgwork> DEINOS, if you want to, send the edubuntu-devel list a list of issues you have had with installing and how you resolved them and we can look at making it easier
<DEINOS> im leaving too , i cameback soon as u will think
<DEINOS> wen i need more help
<DEINOS> and to talk
<knixtech> DEINOS, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/ServerConfiguration
<knixtech> try that
<DEINOS> ok
#edubuntu 2006-09-19
<bddebian> Heya
<knixtech> anyone have a template they use to make on the Handbook/edgytasks?
<sbalneav> Evening all
<ogra> :)
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<LaserJock> hi guys
<LaserJock> ogra: I uploaded a newer and improved edubuntu-menus today
<LaserJock> I think this one will go ok
<ogra> yay
<ogra> adressed Kamions concerns ? 
<LaserJock> yep
<ogra> cool :)
<LaserJock> even added a lintian override for the chmod 640 stuff
<ogra> heh :)
<LaserJock> renamed the groups
* ogra only had to add one linitian override in his life ... for a package he got from debain.org :)
<LaserJock> hah
<ogra> lintian simply didnt like upstreams name 
<RichEd> hi ogra ... how is it going in detroit ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. do i have to find pxelinux.0 somehwhere special? or should it be part of the install? i dont seem to ahve one :|
<cbx33> mornin all
<cbx33> ogra: supprised to see you here :p
<RichEd> hello cbx33
<cbx33> Hi RichEd 
<RichEd> ogra's on detroit time ... and is head down in the ltsp hack fest ... so the nick is here but the keyboard is elsewhere
<cbx33> hehehhe
<RichEd> cbx33: When will you know about the Chairpersonship ? What's the decision process ?
<cbx33> um....I think they need to vote at thenext meetin
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: It's part of `syslinux'.
<RichEd> And when's the meeting ? And what's your confidence level ?
* RichEd begins the interrogation slowly ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, thanks, i'll look
<RichEd> Kamping_Kaiser: just out of my curiosity ... are you one of the people behind eady Ubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> RichEd, 'behind' no. i just try and look cool ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser fixes config file to point to correct pxelinux.0
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm pretty sure the installer should have copied it when setting up chroots and configuring tftp.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, i'v been having issues with the ltsp installer
<cbx33> I'm pretty confident
<cafuego> "issues"? :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> installer not installing stuff :) i'm trying to work around them atm
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'installer' = ltsp-build-client
<RichEd> cbx33: you busy there ... or am I in your ignore list ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, i'm jsut heading out again, so hopefully catch you in 4.5 hours - 5 hours :|
<cafuego> That'll be 10:30-11pm. I hope to be drunk or drinking by then!
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, well wait a few minutes, and i'll join you then ;)
<cbx33> RichEd: did you not get my reply
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl
* Kamping_Kaiser gone
<RichEd> <cbx33> um....I think they need to vote at thenext meetin
<RichEd> <RichEd> And when's the meeting ? And what's your confidence level ?
<cbx33> RichEd: I have to organise themeeting soon, but I'm pretty confident,......I have an email to send to you....it's big....but just to let you know how things re over here
<cbx33> I've been discussing the use of OSS tools with some people in southampton
<cbx33> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=127#comments - Apparently I'm just another linux fan boy....
<RichEd> Okay ... I'll tell you why the line of questioning ... I've got a guy in Ireland wanting to start with some Edubuntu side-by-side with MS in the local school(s). He's from the council : The "Connect" Project is an initiative of South Dublin Council.
<RichEd> He is keen to work with us ... would you consider "twinning schools" for a broader project audience ?
<cbx33> oooh.....that's an interesting idea
<cbx33> RichEd: I'm very interetsed in that.....even if I don;t get chair of the panel
* RichEd is full of interesting ideas ...
<cbx33> heheh......
* cbx33 puts a sock in RichEd's trumpet
<cbx33> :p
<RichEd> I'll send you the email ... I raised your co-operation as a possibility ... and am waiting for him to bite ... read the mail, but wait for a next step from me before you engage.
<cbx33> of course
<cbx33> you got a sec for a pm?
<highvoltage> arr
<RichEd> cbx33: lost you there for a bit ... well i lost my adsl
<RichEd> did you see my msg ?
<pygi> morning everyone
<highvoltage> mornign pygi
<highvoltage> forgot to tell you, burned a dvd with libburn on sunday. works ok.
<pygi> ah, you used that growisofs trick or?
<pygi> and how exactly have you burned it? using libburner?
<highvoltage> hmmm... I'm sure I have a text file called 'pygi' where I have exactly how I did it... just a sec
<pygi> oki
<RichEd> greetz highvoltage :)
<highvoltage> might be on my home pc (that's where I burned it)
<highvoltage> pygi: i followed the instructions that you gave me, that's what is in pygi.txt :)
<highvoltage> RichEd: greetings
<pygi> highvoltage: ah, ok :) that's the growisofs trick
<pygi> highvoltage: would you mind checking md5 when you come home pls? :)
<highvoltage> ok
<pygi> thanks
<pygi> we have one bug before the release, and I'm already hunting that bug for two days, can't fix it :-/
<pygi> and I know it's trivial =)
<pygi> who's willing to fix bugs here? :)
<willvdl> woop
<pygi> willvdl: ? :)
<RichEd> cbx33: wassup dude you disappeared
<pygi> cbx33: !!!
<pygi> HI RichEd 
<RichEd> hey mario
<highvoltage> hi willvdl 
<highvoltage> where does woop come from? hlk says it all the time too :)
<highvoltage> (bbl)
<willvdl> she got it from me I think.
<RichEd> hello : wiki advice request : anyone who can guide me for a few questions ?
<pygi> RichEd: shoot as always
<RichEd> ta pygi  
<pygi> "ta"? :=)
<RichEd> what's the format preference:  wiki.edubuntu.com/education OR wiki.edubuntu.com/Education
<RichEd> ta = thanks before I asked
* RichEd is a polite boy
<pygi> the later one
<RichEd> okay lets go out to a pvt window ... need to paste a chunk ->
<RichEd> pygi: ping ... questions in private window ... answer at your leisure ... I'm back in 10-15 mins
<pygi> RichEd: I'm there, and I'm responding :)
<RichEd> okay ... i'll wait ... no message yet ... hope you are identified ?
<pygi> RichEd: ergh, right
<pygi> RichEd: sorry, forgot :)
<RichEd> now coming through load & clear :)
<jsgotangco> good evening all!
<ogra> jsgotangco, morning :)
<jsgotangco> RichEd: you got something from our gnome? heh
<RichEd> jsgotangco: ? our gnome ?
<jsgotangco> our tiny newsbit yestereday?
<knixtech> morning all
<RichEd> jsgotangco: still don't know what you mean by our gnome ?
<cbx33> I'm back
<cbx33> for lunch
<knixtech> anyone have a template for the tasks page I could use?
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<pygi> hi cbx33, how are you?
<cbx33> yeh i'm good
<pygi> glad to hear :)
<cbx33> you?
<pygi> tired of my lack of knowledge to fix what in the end will be trivial =)
<cbx33> whats broken?
<pygi> cbx33: one bug in libisofs, I can't fix it :) Two days working on it already
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> whats it doing
<pygi> well, you cant generate iso with just joliet, or iso is broken
<cbx33> what's wrong with the iso?
<pygi> if you generate  rockridge+joliet then it works :-/
<pygi> cbx33: well, it's broken ^_^
<cbx33> how
<pygi> files/dirs are broken :)
<cbx33> eeek
<cbx33> how come
<cbx33> hi jono 
<pygi> cbx33: don't ask me :) If I would knew what causes it, I'd fix it :)
<cbx33> hehe
<pygi> cbx33: just you laugh ;)
<pygi> RichEd: poke, awake pls:)
<RichEd> hi pygi : busy preparing for a review with the boss ... quick item ?
<jsgotangco> uh rain
<pygi> RichEd: well, continue the window conversation? :)
<pygi> jsgotangco: hey ho jsgotangco ^_^
<RichEd> in 2 mins pygi 
<jsgotangco> pygi: hi!
<jsgotangco> how are you?
<pygi> RichEd: sure, whatever you want
<pygi> jsgotangco: quite good, what about you? :)
<jsgotangco> im good too its raining hard outside though heh
<jsgotangco> pretty busy as well
<pygi> heh, everyone is busy :)
<jsgotangco> fighting for my software rights at work!
<pygi> jsgotangco: I haven't got my answer from you tommorow, hehe :)
<pygi> jsgotangco: uh, whats the issue?
<jsgotangco> im forced to used IE at work
<jsgotangco> heh
<pygi> jsgotangco: eh :P
<pygi> jsgotangco: so where's my answer? :)
<jsgotangco> answer to what?
<Petaris> jsgotangco: You could use portable firefox :)
<jsgotangco> Petaris: yeah, ive got to do it
<jsgotangco> except the proxy seems to only want IE
<jsgotangco> heh
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> how would a proxy care?
<jsgotangco> thats what i would like to know myself
<jsgotangco> hence they will report tomorrow ;)
<Petaris> unless of course its a microshaft product
<pygi> jsgotangco: why have you said "mighty pygi" :)
<jsgotangco> i wont be surprised if its ISA Server
<Petaris> heh
<jsgotangco> pygi: oh its probably because i will have to bug you soon on gtk stuff heh
<jsgotangco> pygi: like if its possible to have something like totem, epiphany in one gtk app
<pygi> jsgotangco: lol, I knew there was something behind that statement, lol :)
<jsgotangco> or something that does like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can i discover what the ltsp installer is doing? i cant get clients booting, and i'm wondering where i need to look for info on configing the location of pxelinux.0
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes broken edgy ltsp buildchain
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes his tftpd server
<Petaris> Kamping_Kaiser: Careful it doesn't poke back
<Kamping_Kaiser> Petaris, if it pokes like it serves files, i have nothing to worry about but timeouts ;)
<Petaris> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> Tetris for the ipod
<Petaris> The end of productivity is neigh
<Petaris> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<knixtech> anyone on here part of the doc team?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i need to know /before/ next mon if i can get netbooting happening :( its not working still :(
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps random objects about
<pygi> highvoltage: poke?
<highvoltage> pygi: ouch
<pygi> highvoltage: what media have you used? +R, +RW, -R or -RW?
<jsgotangco> pygi: so you haven't answered my question too ;)
<pygi> jsgotangco: ^_^
<jsgotangco> :D
<jsgotangco> pygi: like if its possible to have something like totem, epiphany in one gtk app
<jsgotangco> or something hackable like hta
<pygi> jsgotangco: I saw that :) What exactly do you want to acomplish, lol? I'm not sure I understand
<jsgotangco> pygi: well something like encarta i guess
<pygi> jsgotangco: if they have their respective libs, then I don't see why not
<highvoltage> pygi: I can't remember, it must've been either +R, or -R
<pygi> highvoltage: well, that's kinda important :)
<highvoltage> pygi: I can check that too when I get home
<pygi> highvoltage: oki, that and MD5 would be great :)
<highvoltage> pygi: well, those discs were a Christmas gift so I don't have an idea what they are :)
<pygi> ^_^
<pygi> I assume it's -R, but I can't be sure :)
<willvdl> highvoltage, power cut...haven't seen one of those in a while
<highvoltage> willvdl: where?
<highvoltage> willvdl: somerset west?
<willvdl> uhuh
<highvoltage> was fine here in newlands though. I hope it's not starting again :/
<willvdl> :|
<willvdl> normally this would mean I would go home
<willvdl> but then I just realised, I am home...
<willvdl> ah back on
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<pygi> howdy bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya pygi
<TeePOG> afternoon all
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah... edgy ltsp server=teh borked
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapper seems to be installing great
<TeePOG> thanks for sharing, Kamping_Kaiser... I was about to upgrade my ltsp server to edgy
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. hope it helps :|
* Kamping_Kaiser has spent 2 days on it so far (probably ~6 hours)
<TeePOG> no worries.... only thing i'm missing is the amazing Sabayon ... me keeps crossing fingers for a backport
* Kamping_Kaiser needs to be working by monday - wonder if i can find time to go to work and test tehre... 
* Kamping_Kaiser knows the answer is no
<TeePOG> lol, know the feeling
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<TeePOG> hi ogra!
<cbx33> hey ogra 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ogra 
<ogra> hi and bye ...
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> bye dude
* ogra has to go to the airport soon
<cbx33> you coming home
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> ooooh yay
<cbx33> we've missed ya bud ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser has to sleep soon :(
<ogra> cbx33, we'll need to talk about the artwork ... i had some feedback here 
<cbx33> bad?
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> don't be so hard on yourself there's no such thing as bad art
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ltsp-manager wont launch :( damn missing file
<Kamping_Kaiser> but oh well. bedtime
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<knixtech> nighty night, dont let the bed bugz bite
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. later mate
<cbx33> jsgotangco: by the look of the statement above it's gonna be negative ;)
<jsgotangco> heh
<RichEd> rodarvus: did you get an email done for me ?
* TeePOG is gone, bye guys
<rodarvus> almost
<rodarvus> last part is tricky
<RichEd> okay :)
<rodarvus> (specfically, "web site and infrastructure")
<rodarvus> I hadn't seen this part in advance
<rodarvus> and am trying to figure it out
<RichEd> don't worry about that for specifics now ... mark goes through my 1st draft today ... we identify what he actually wants ... and then I get 2 weeks to focus it
<rodarvus> ok, I'll send what I have now, and resend the rest in a few minutes, when its finished
<rodarvus> done
<RichEd> thanks ... mark is reading my 32 page ... give it a scan will you ? it's changed a lot in the last hour
<rodarvus> I've seen a version from about 30 minutes ago, let me reread it
<jsgotangco> hey sabdfl
<jsgotangco> 32pages from RichEd must be hard for the eyes
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! What's happening with ogra? I haven't seen him here for many days
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: not with all the pictures he has in there :)
<RichEd> 32 is a concept ... not a number :)
<rodarvus> paolob-parroquia, ogra is in a LTSP hackfest this week
<jsgotangco> he was at an ltsp hackfest
<rodarvus> well, yes, was :)
<rodarvus> he will be back tomorrow, likely
<paolob-parroquia> rodarvus, jsgotangco, when should be back?
<paolob-parroquia> rodarvus, ah, ok
<jsgotangco> he just quite irc almost 10 minutes ago, about to go on his plane
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: pretty pictures i hope heh
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: we can only hope ;)
<jsgotangco> heh in other news, the raw footage of codebreakers is coming my way
<jsgotangco> im told its a ton of cc licensed stuff
<jsgotangco> that can be remixed and mashed
<highvoltage> ooh
<jsgotangco> although it must be in betacam format or something that broadcast-only media
<jsgotangco> you never know it might have a goldmine like rms picking his nose or something hah
<highvoltage> hey willvdl 
<willvdl> hey
<willvdl> got a funny story for you
<highvoltage> did the power behave itself the rest of the afternoon?
<willvdl> one sec
<highvoltage> ok
<DEINOS> w up ?
<knixtech> DEINOS, how did you make out?
<DEINOS> i reinstall everything
<DEINOS> now im gona make the boot disks
<knixtech> dhcp work?
<DEINOS> im going to buy an amd athon 64 to do this job
<knixtech> lol
<DEINOS> i think yes , 
<knixtech> nice
<DEINOS> hey what is the best way to boot by lan ?
<DEINOS> pxe or otherboot ?
<knixtech> pxe
<DEINOS> can u explain me how i o that ?
<knixtech> works amazing if everything is setup correctly
<DEINOS> get rom in rom o matic ? then i configure to boot by 192.168.1.2
<knixtech> you need the dhcp server running on edubuntu,  the thin client boots to the server
<DEINOS> ok
<knixtech> the nic card needs to be the first bootable device
<knixtech> on the client side
<DEINOS> so how i do to see what services are runig ?
<DEINOS> on the server machinhe
<DEINOS> im a noob
<DEINOS> so how i do to see what services are runig ?
<knixtech> DEINOS, sys - admin - system monitor
<DEINOS> i do that
<knixtech> DEINOS, its quite ok, we were n00bs one time
<Petaris> DEINOS: ps -A
<DEINOS> and the thcp is not there
<knixtech> do this
<DEINOS> ok
<knixtech> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd3-server status
<DEINOS> ps -A means all process ?
<knixtech> ya
<DEINOS> hum 
<Petaris> ps -A | grep dhcp
<Petaris> or ps -aux | grep dhcp for more details
<knixtech> Petaris, ty
<Petaris> np
<knixtech> Petaris, or 'top' right?
<Petaris> sure, you could use top
<Petaris> that will tell you how much mem and cpu its eating
<knixtech> ya, 
<DEINOS> root@edubuntu:/# /etc/init.d/dhcpd3-server status
<DEINOS> bash: /etc/init.d/dhcpd3-server: No such file or directory
<DEINOS> hum 
<knixtech> take out the pa and d
<knixtech> so sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
* knixtech apologizes
<DEINOS> itfail to start
<DEINOS> im gona see the conf
<knixtech> ya
<knixtech> its your config
<knixtech> in your dhcp.conf
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> hi knixtech did you wnt somting?
<knixtech> i did, but it has been taken care of, so ty
<cbx33> sorry knixtech 
<knixtech> cbx33, quite ok ^_^
<knixtech> were all family here, hehe
<cbx33> heheh
<knixtech> DEINOS, what is your email? Ill email you my fresh dhcp3.conf
<DEINOS> the dhcpd conf is in the init.d/dhcp3-server ?
<DEINOS> deinos@ig.com.br
<knixtech> nope
<DEINOS> or denatus@ig.com.br
<knixtech> its, /etc/dhcp3
<knixtech> kk
<DEINOS> hum
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> im a dumb
<knixtech> DEINOS, no your not
<knixtech> just replace your .conf with mine ok?
<DEINOS> ok
<cbx33> DEINOS, some of this stuff takes a while the first time round
<knixtech> cbx33, exactly
<knixtech> DEINOS, sent
<knixtech> DEINOS, once you do it a few times, it will become much easier
<knixtech> hello neurogeek 
<neurogeek> hello knixtech, how are you?
<DEINOS> i hope soo
<knixtech> i have had better days
<knixtech> lol
<knixtech> DEINOS, it will
<DEINOS> this is an test if works fine im gona instal this ltsp on an athlon 64 
<knixtech> nice
<knixtech> make sure on the thin client side, that you boot directly to the edubuntu server
<DEINOS> what is the command to rename ?
<knixtech> cp
<knixtech> cp dhcp.conf dhcp.conf.backup
<knixtech> cp = copy
<DEINOS> hum
<knixtech> ?
<DEINOS> dell comand ?
<knixtech> dell?
<DEINOS> delete ?
<knixtech> rm
<DEINOS> this distro 
<knixtech> delete = rm
<knixtech> you want to delte a file right?
<DEINOS> y 
<knixtech> what file?
<DEINOS> a conf.old 
<knixtech> so then do rm conf.old
<knixtech> sudo rm conf.old
<DEINOS> server fail
<DEINOS> my machine ip is 192.168.1.2
<DEINOS> i have activated the root acount
<knixtech> then your going to have to change it to the dhcp.conf or make your machine like, 192.168.0.3
<knixtech> orsomething on that scheme
<knixtech> make it 0.2
<DEINOS> but my router is on 192.168.1.1
<DEINOS> and dont have dhcp runing on it
<DEINOS> so i configure dhcp to 1.2 ?
<knixtech> ok, then change the op scheme in dhcp.conf
<knixtech> ip*
<knixtech> got me?
<DEINOS> more or less
<DEINOS> op scheme ?
<knixtech> ip* scheme
<DEINOS> so i put my conf to work on 192.168.1.xxx ? thas is right ?
<knixtech> ya
<DEINOS> hum 
<DEINOS> im gona meke it now
<knixtech> hum?  are you humming
<knixtech> kk
<DEINOS> hum , im smoking
<DEINOS> kk
<knixtech> news to me, ^_^
<DEINOS> ok
<knixtech> DEINOS, your from brazil right?
<DEINOS> y
<knixtech> sweet
<DEINOS> sorry for my very bad english ok
<knixtech> its ok
<DEINOS> so subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<DEINOS>   range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.20;  ?
<knixtech> sure
<knixtech> try it
<DEINOS> ok
<knixtech> netmask might be 255.255.248.0
<knixtech> if it fails try that
<knixtech> brb, going to smoke
<knixtech> glhf = good luck have fun
<DEINOS> fail
<DEINOS> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<DEINOS>   range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.20;
<DEINOS> 10 to 20 ?
<DEINOS> hhhhheeeeeeelllllpppppp please
<cbx33> sabdfl was here?
<DEINOS> im trying to configure my dhcp 
<DEINOS> can u help ?
<cbx33> I can try
<cbx33> though it's not my strong point
<DEINOS> ok
<cbx33> what's wrong
<cbx33> are there no logs giving you more information?
<knixtech> DEINOS, make your ip address on your sewrver 192.168.1.254
* knixtech found how to install this on the wiki ^_^
<DEINOS> ok im gona d thid
<knixtech> cbx33, nice approach there, i like that
<cbx33> knixtech, in what way ? 
<cbx33> :p
<knixtech> cbx33, checking the logs, i always forget that
<knixtech> ;)
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> hey pygi just the man I was looking for
<cbx33> I've been pulling my hair out with this one my friend
<cbx33> got time for one little question?
<knixtech> DEINOS, hows it going?
<cbx33> it's ok
<cbx33> I found it out
<knixtech> cbx33, what was the beef?
<cbx33> oh, it was a python query
<cbx33> was having trouble understanding someones coe, but I figured it out now
<cbx33> I was being stupid
<cbx33> ;)
<knixtech> cbx33, gotcha, i am going to learn that real soon
<cbx33> python rocks
<knixtech> ^_^
<cbx33> doing graphical stuff in python is sooooo easy
<knixtech> really
<cbx33> I guess he didn't solve it then :(
<knixtech> how did you learn it?
<cbx33> knixtech, python gtk is soo nice
<cbx33> well....pygi sent me three small exercises
<cbx33> which I'm sure I could pass onto you
<cbx33> I rea dthe python tutorial on their website
<knixtech> please do , 3@knixtech.com
<cbx33> and then I started programming my first graphical app
<knixtech> sweet
<cbx33> which is now in the ubuntu universe
<cbx33> in edgy 
<cbx33> it's not in dapper
<knixtech> so the 3 gthings he sent you helped you?,   wow
<cbx33> called gisomount
<cbx33> they were so simple but they gave me what I needed
<knixtech> graphical mouting?
<cbx33> I can tell you one now
<cbx33> yes
<knixtech> nice
<cbx33> mount iso images
<knixtech> wow
<cbx33> in a nice graphical gui
* knixtech is getting excited
<cbx33> calculate md5sums
<knixtech> could you email me the 3 please
<cbx33> it may have been 2
<knixtech> thats fine, will it get me off the ground?
<cbx33> the first was.... write a piece of code which takes a string and reverses it
<cbx33> yes
<knixtech> nice
<knixtech> im assuming you knew code before that?
<cbx33> yes
<knixtech> ack
<cbx33> knixtech, http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=58
<knixtech> ty
<knixtech> DEINOS, and??????
<DEINOS> fail
<DEINOS> my ip is now 192.bla.bla.254
<knixtech> kk
<knixtech> and the conf says?
<cbx33> so, yeh i did know a little coding before ;)
<DEINOS> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<DEINOS>   range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.20;
<knixtech> cbx33, wow
<cbx33> heheh
<knixtech> DEINOS, netmask to 255.255.248.0
<knixtech> so what are the 2 things?
<DEINOS> when i put 255.255.248.0 give me an error 
<DEINOS> wait
<cbx33> DENIOS what ip range are you trying to do
<cbx33> the netmask should only be 255.255.255.0 shuldn't it?
<DEINOS> Configuration file errors encountered -- exiting
<DEINOS> dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<DEINOS> The error was:
<DEINOS> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.0.3
<DEINOS> Copyright 2004-2005 Internet Systems Consortium.
<DEINOS> All rights reserved.
<DEINOS> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<DEINOS> /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 36: subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.248.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<DEINOS> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.248.0
<DEINOS>                                        ^
<DEINOS> Configuration file errors encountered -- exiting
<knixtech> ok then 255 then
<knixtech> my bad
<DEINOS> hum
<knixtech> hum?
<knixtech> ^_^
<DEINOS> huming again ?
<knixtech> hahahahaha
<knixtech> restart it with the right subnet and see what the logs say aka - cbx33 
<DEINOS> ok
<DEINOS> fail
* pygi is back
<pygi> cbx33: how may I help you?
<knixtech> DEINOS, look on the wiki, it shows you how to do everything
<DEINOS> in the UBUNTU LTSP quick install guide ?
<cbx33> pygi, all fixed
<cbx33> I was getting confused
<DEINOS> im too
<knixtech> DEINOS, not sure
<knixtech> but it is on the site
<cbx33> pygi, got a sec in pm?
<DEINOS> i folow his instructions but i cant put this up
<cbx33> DEINOS, do the logs say anything now?
<DEINOS> where are the log ? 
<knixtech> cbx33, ^_^
<knixtech> var/log
<DEINOS> hum im gona see 
<DEINOS> may samba conflict whit dhcp ?
<knixtech> hey DEINOS 
<cbx33> unlikely.....
<cbx33> do you already have a DHCP server on this network?
<DEINOS> me
<DEINOS> no
<knixtech> www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<knixtech> there ya go
<knixtech> robbie found it
<cbx33> knixtech, thought you'd already done that ;)
<knixtech> w00t w00t
<knixtech> cbx33, i have
<cbx33> hehe
<knixtech> cbx33, you mean setup the server and all?
<cbx33> no....show DEINOS that page
<knixtech> o
<knixtech> no i didnt
<knixtech> ^_^
<willvdl> you just did? :P
<knixtech> DEINOS, are you using 2 nic cards
<cbx33> no earlier willvdl :)
<cbx33> willvdl, any progress on ESA?
<DEINOS> no , just 1
<DEINOS> i need 2
<knixtech> that might be your issue
<cbx33> knixtech, should work with one
<willvdl> yes. bit slow as my NEPAD stuff got preference over the past two days
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> willvdl, that's fine....not pressuring just asking ;)
<knixtech> ya but he is trying to enable dhcpd on the same nice that is recieving it
<cbx33> oh
<pygi> cbx33: ofcourse
<cbx33> yes that will cause problems
<willvdl> going to draft an idea tonight for comment
<DEINOS> that is the problem ?
* knixtech thinks so
<DEINOS> hum
<knixtech> DEINOS, thats tht only doffernce betwwen yours and my setup
<DEINOS> so ask me something , this distro recognise the other nic if i put in the pc
<knixtech> yup
<cbx33> DEINOS, should do
<DEINOS> ok i come back son ok , im gona put the other nic here 
<knixtech> kk
<DEINOS> so it wil be 1 for router and other for dhcp 
<willvdl> cbx33, have you ever come across an actual template for use cases?
<cbx33> willvdl, no
<cbx33> is that holding us up?
<willvdl> not too sure there is such a thing actually
<knixtech> ya
<knixtech> DEINOS, yes
<DEINOS> ok 
<willvdl> it was kinda. just wanted to do things right
<DEINOS> i came soon
<willvdl> looks like we might forge the way
<cbx33> heheh
<willvdl> he went soon too
<cbx33> I think he meant
<cbx33> he'll be back soon
<willvdl> I'll guess we'll know when he comes back :P
<willvdl> urk. got to move a washing machine quickly. brb
<knixtech> i came soon too,,,, ^_^
<DEINOS> im back
<DEINOS> im gona get some food and came again 
<DEINOS> knixtech ?
<DEINOS> clear
<knixtech> DEINOS, 
<knixtech> cbx33, is it worth buying a book on python?
<Petaris> knixtech: The man or the programming language?
<Petaris> ;p
<knixtech> prog lang
<knixtech> gotta go to college, be on later
<cbx33> ping pygi 
<cbx33> brb
* pygi does a happy dance
<pygi> wb LaserJock ;)
<willvdl> did you get your visa?
<pygi> willvdl: lol, I haven't even applied yet ^_^ I'll do so when I am sure that I get sponsorship :) But it's good now that I know I need only one day for visa
<willvdl> ah
<DEINOS> yauh
<willvdl> us dodgy third-worlders need longer
<DEINOS> knixtech 
<DEINOS> can help now ?
<DEINOS> :)
<LaserJock> hi pygi 
<DEINOS> anione can help me to conf my dhcp ?
<DEINOS> pygi ?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure that you really  need to do much
<DEINOS> why ?
<LaserJock> it should be more or less automatic
<pygi> DEINOS: what exactly is the problem?
<DEINOS> hum , but last time i try toi start dhcp i get fail mesage
<pygi> DEINOS: sudo :)
<DEINOS> i trying to make my LTSP server work , but lats time im trying to make it whit just 1 nic , and i cant start my dhcp , now i have instaled another nic 
<DEINOS> dont need more sudo , i have activated the root acount
<DEINOS> sudo everytime sucks
<DEINOS> ;)
<DEINOS> so now i have to conf my dhcp in 192.168.0.1 and my other nic to 192.168.1.1 ( gateway to net router) 
<DEINO1> im back
<DEINO1> what i do to start dhcp ?
<LaserJock> you should just restart dhcp
<DEINO1> what is the command line please !
<LaserJock>  /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart or something like that
<DEINO1> fail again
<cbx33> LaserJock, !!!
<LaserJock> DEINO1: I really don't know what you're trying to do
<DEINO1> no
<DEINO1> folowinhg the quick instal guide , i have to : install ltsp , build a client env. and later upate the ssh keys !
<DEINO1> an then conf the dhcp
<DEINO1> that is right ?
<cbx33> how are you LaserJock 
<DEINO1> laserjock can u help me ?
<LaserJock> DEINO1: that looks right
<LaserJock> cbx33: argg, busy
<cbx33> sory L
<LaserJock> np
<DEINO1> so i do that , and now i dont know why my dhcp dont start
<LaserJock> DEINO1: all I can think of is that something is wrong with your dhcp configuration
<LaserJock> unfortunately I've never run dhcp so I don't know what it really *should* be
<DEINO1> im using 1 nic 192.168.0.1 and other nic to 192.168.1.2 , the defalt dhcp conf is pointed to 192.168.0.1
<DEINO1> the ip 192.168.1.2 is from my server to my router gateway 192.168.1.1 and the other nic to dhcp server
<DEINO1> lkk
<LaserJock> and why did you put in the other NIC ?
<DEINOS> anyone can help ???????
<DEINOS> i think that i now what is the problem , eth0 and eth1
<DEINOS> knixtech told me to put , he think thats is my problem , make the server dhcp , and my router work in same ip
<DEINOS> range
<DEINOS> im gona call some pro to help me to conf this thing
<DEINOS> bye guis , i came later 
<ninety> Hello, is anybody here?
<ninety> hello hello?
<ninety> When are there people here? Anyway, I'm trying to figure out whether Edubuntu is recommended for computers that will be used mainly by kids, in addition to school computers
<ninety> I'm going to install Linux on a computer that got completely by spyware and crap circa 2003, and I suspect that it will mainly be used by my 6yo brother
<ninety> would edubuntu be especially good for him, or is it tweaked for the classroom, rather than for little kids?
<Rondom> ninety: both
<Rondom> there are apps for both younger and older children
<Rondom> ninety: I bet your brother will like gcompris, if I remember it correctly the gcopmris-homepage has a lot of screenshots
<Rondom> gcompris is a good example for a game for younger children
<ninety> thank you
<ninety> haha, j'ai compris
* Rondom doesn't know french
<ninety> oh, the title is a joke in french
<ninety> "i understood"
<Rondom> I know
<ninety> oh, ok.  So you do know french :)
<Rondom> no, I read that on gcompris.sf.net
<Rondom> bbl
<cbx33> LaserJock, if you get a chance "checkout" my branch of gallium
<cbx33> I added a date timeline like kalzium has ;)
<danielhedblom> hi there
<maxamillion> highvoltage: you around?
<LaserJock> cbx33: where is it?
<danielhedblom> have anyone of you a separate DHCP on another box than edubuntu ltsp?
<danielhedblom> i cant get edubuntu ltsp to boot properly, it stalls on nfs mount
<cbx33> LaserJock, sorry
<cbx33> danielhedblom, yes I have done that
<cbx33> a windows box actually
<cbx33> LaserJock, http://progbox.co.uk/gallium
<willvdl> Burgwork, got a sec?
<Burgwork> willvdl, yep
<cbx33> hey Burgwork 
<Burgwork> hey cbx33 
<cbx33> just saying hey :p
<danielhedblom> cbx33: i have a BSD dhcp but i cant get it working, i assume i have to pass more parameters 
<cbx33> willvdl, from my POV is there anything I can do to help
<cbx33> danielhedblom, I'm not familiar with BSD dhcp at all
<willvdl> am about to drop some ideas on use cases with you...
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> email?
<Burgwork> cbx33, well thanks. Tired, been at work since 630 am
<cbx33> heh
<willvdl> tea time...
<LaserJock> Burgwork: uggg
<Burgwork> LaserJock, on two hours of sleep, yes
<LaserJock> yikes
<willvdl> cbx33, email yeah
<LaserJock> hmm, is Mattias Hemmingson on?
<DEINOS> im tired
<DEINOS> what i have to do to make this dhcp work !!!!!!
<DEINOS> ok i am the most stupid gui in this planet , i dont have activated mi 2 nic  !!!!
<cbx33> DEINOS, I'm sorry I have to go now
<DEINOS> ok dhcp is now working !!!
<cbx33> :)
<DEINOS> lol
<cbx33> I was goona say I'll help you out tomorrow
<cbx33> peace out all
<DEINOS> ok
<DEINOS> KNIXTECH ? ARE U THERE ?????
<DEINOS> LASERJOCK
<DEINOS> ???
<LaserJock> hi
<knixtech> hello DEINOS 
<knixtech> DEINOS, what fixed it?
<DEINOS> o finish , the dhcp is now runing !
<DEINOS> 1st , i put another nic , and now i have activated him 
<knixtech> what fixed it?
<knixtech> see
<knixtech> cbx33, see that
<knixtech> can you boot pxe to it? DEINOS 
<cbx33> yup
<DEINOS> i willl test it now
<knixtech> nice
<DEINOS> but fist i have to make the boot disk
<knixtech> glad to hear you did alright!!!!
<DEINOS> how i do to make this boot disk ?
<DEINOS> pxe , what i need ?
<knixtech> you dont need a boot disk, can the thin clients boot from the nic card
<DEINOS> but im using pc 133
<DEINOS> these machines dont have bios suport to do that , so i need to make a disk , whit a rom , to emule the nic rom 
<knixtech> gotcha
<DEINOS> teoricaly is this
* knixtech never have done it
<knixtech> brb
<DEINOS> 1st time in linux
<DEINOS> brb means ???
<LaserJock> be right back
<knixtech> yes
<knixtech> its always your first time
<knixtech> when is it ever going to be your second time
<DEINOS> no , it is my first linux instalation , im learning now how it works
<knixtech> lol
<DEINOS> when this ltsp instalation works fine 
<DEINOS> so what i have to do ? 
<knixtech> rtfm
<DEINOS> ron o matic , get rom , configure and boot ?
<knixtech> sure
<knixtech> i have never done it that way
<DEINOS> how i do ?
<DEINOS> how you do
<knixtech> i booted from pxe
<DEINOS> set in the bios to boot by nic ?
<knixtech> yes
<DEINOS> i dont know pxe
<DEINOS> this is basicaly PXE ?
* knixtech smacks his head
<knixtech> can you boot from a nic?
<DEINOS> just in one machinhe , an amd k6 2 500
<DEINOS> i will try , brb
* willvdl_ always forgets what afk stands for...
<bddebian> Away From Keyboard
<willvdl_> doh.
<DEINOS> dont work
<DEINOS> any ideas ?
<willvdl_> Away from Komputer sounds a bit Germanic
<DEINOS> i go to ron-o-matic.net
<willvdl_> what version of pxe?
<DEINOS> how i do to see what services are runing , a command line ?
<DEINOS> i dont know , it came on EDUBUNTU 6.06
<willvdl_> ah, should be fine then
<DEINOS> how i do to see what services are runing , a command line ?
<DEINOS> d u know 
<DEINOS> a command line to show runing process
<DEINOS> knixtech ?
<DEINOS> :-D
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> olol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> a command line to show runing process
<LaserJock> please don't spam the channel :-)
<DEINOS> ok
<LaserJock> top or ps will give you running processes
<DEINOS> hum
<knixtech> DEINOS, ps -a
<knixtech> and top
<DEINOS> ok thats it , now im gona leave to resolve the etherboot questions , 
<DEINOS> anybody here know how it works ?
<DEINOS> and can help ?
<DEINOS> Obrigado a todos
<DEINOS> tnx to all
<cbx333> hi again 
<LaserJock> heh
<cbx333> just can't stay away
<willvdl> you're about to get a mail that will out you to sleep :)
<willvdl> okie, I'm dogfood. big one tomorrow.
<willvdl> Ciao
#edubuntu 2006-09-20
<DEINOS> im back
<DEINOS> edubuntu suport rpm pakages ?
<DEINOS> guis
<DEINOS> edubuntu suport rpm pakages ?
<DEINOS> edubuntu suport rpm pakages ?
<danielhedblom> DEINOS: most rpm packages will work if you convert them with alien first
<DEINOS> ok 
<crimsun> it's highly recommended to use native debs from Canonical repositories 
<crimsun> s/recommended/preferred/
<DEINOS> tar xjvf skype-version.tar.bz2
<DEINOS> this syntax is correct ?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> you can also just drop the "jf"
<crimsun> tar "knows" whether to use bunzip2 or gunzip
<DEINOS> tar xv skype-version.tar.bz2
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> jv, rather
<crimsun> just use xf
<DEINOS> hum
<DEINOS> what is qt 3.2 ?
<DEINOS> do u know ?
<crimsun> what about it?
<maxamillion> highvoltage: you around?
<maxamillion> darn ... :/
<knixtech> hello friends
<bddebian> HOwdy
<LaserJock> hi Amaranth 
<Amaranth> hey
<Amaranth> just got my computer working again
* Amaranth smiles at http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/09/12/1933236
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> Amaranth: how's willowng going?
<Amaranth> LaserJock: It's not right now, I just spent the last 2 days getting my computer working again so I could work on my project for school
<knixtech> night all
<LaserJock> Amaranth: ah yeah, I know the feeling
<LaserJock> I spent like 3 days trying to get my computer upgraded to edgy
<LaserJock> including several drive wipes
<Jones_> Where can I get edubuntu graphics?
<Jones_> particularly the graphic involving a chalk board/classroom
<LaserJock> edubuntu-artwork
<Jones_> thanks
<Jones_> LaserJock: How do I make my brush in gimp bigger?
<cbx33> mornin all
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday :)
<cbx33> Hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> any thougthts on this: use my laptop as an ltsp server, or build a dapper chroot to build it in on my edgy desktop? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> cos ltsp in edgy is t3h broken atm
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> i used a lappie for ltsp
<cbx33> had 9 clients running off it
<cbx33> was a dell d600 so not hugely powerful
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm trying to get it going for work, but trialing at home
* Kamping_Kaiser grrs. ltsp-build-client wont accept a proxy argument :( hope it uses the apt-proxy
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, apt.conf
<cbx33> Kamping_Kaiser, you should be able to type 
<cbx33> export http_proxy=http://.......................
<cbx33> before running it...
<cbx33> that'll get passed to every subshell down the line
<Kamping_Kaiser> cooooool. could i do that system wide in /etc/bash ?
<cbx33> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay!
* Kamping_Kaiser adds
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes ltsp installer - you better not be about to fail because i already have an /opt/ directory :|
<cbx33> oh dear
* Kamping_Kaiser wiats for ssh to stop lagging to test
<cbx33> wb Burgwork 
<danielhedblom> when i start my thin client i get this message and are the dropped into busybox "nfsmount: need a path"
<Kamping_Kaiser> danielhedblom, wish i could help, but i'm having a battle with ltsp myself :)
<danielhedblom> thanks anyway :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw :( dapper ltsp doesnt have --debug
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> cbx33, i used the http-proxy thing and ltsp-build-client wouldnt download anythign :|
<danielhedblom> is there any documentation on the edubuntu ltsp implementation or is it really a stock ltsp install?
* Kamping_Kaiser isnt sure. just started playing. others might get active again soon though
<RichEd> danielhedblom: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation
<RichEd> look for the LTSP items on that page
<cbx33> Hi guys
<cbx33> I'll be back soon
<cbx33> I'll try to help y'all out then ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate :)
<danielhedblom> RichEd: i have read all of it but to be frank, it is a bit thin
<danielhedblom> ;D
<RichEd> And have you looked through the cookbook ?
<danielhedblom> yep
<danielhedblom> i have problem with what should be put into our DHCP server, the documentation only talks about how you config a local DHCP on the ltsp box
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it posable to do a minimal install in the chroot, and just install selected packages? (GDM in my case)
* Kamping_Kaiser looks at help
<danielhedblom> i think the install is pretty minimal as it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can see x being installed
* Kamping_Kaiser has to investigate xorg dependancies and what he can remove
<danielhedblom> you need X for gdm
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'd just rather not have the whole lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> -core should do
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: My i386 chroot is just under 500mb.
<cafuego> but that does include 2 kernels, package lists and some stuff in /var/cache/apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, herm. i'll have to check when my restart my ssh connection... seems to have died.
<cafuego> powerpc is just over 500mb
<Kamping_Kaiser> Get:241 http://mirror.internode.on.net dapper/main xwd 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 [15.8kB]     53.0kB/s 1s  <- and my ssh connection died
<Kamping_Kaiser> does that mean i have to redo the install ? :S
* cafuego tells Kamping_Kaiser about screen
<Kamping_Kaiser> or can i chroot the dir and 'dpkg --configure --pending'?
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: I think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
* Kamping_Kaiser hears about screen and says 'another day'... again...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i managed to stuff up there :| i have proc mounted into the chroot, but i want to delete it :(
<cafuego> just umount it
<cafuego> (from outside the chroot
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant :(
* Kamping_Kaiser cant reboot the server, its production, and will be in use for another 2-3 hours
<cafuego> Oh, the chroot is in use?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, the host server is.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the chroot has proc mounted, somehow, and i can work it out
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i have removed mostof the chroot (before it threw up), so i'm not sure whats happening there
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ssh died again. wonder whats causing it
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: Oh, you mounted /proc from with in the chroot,. as opposed to an external bind mount?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, iirc... i dont have access to my bash history atm
<cafuego> Move the old chroot out of the way for the moment and run screen to set up the new one.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount -t proc proc /proc is what i ran
<cafuego> That ort to do.
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: Yeah, that's within. I would normally run "sudo mount -o bind /proc /opt/ltsp/i386/proc"
<cafuego> That way the mounting is done externally to the chroot.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might have to look at that next time
<cafuego> Well, in THEORY if you ran "sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 umount /proc" you should be fine, btw.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, if i run 'screen' that puts me inside a screen sesion doesnt it?
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: Which means that if ssh dies, you can reconnect and re-attach the screen session.
<danielhedblom> i need a dhcp.conf from anyone who run dhcp separate from the ltsp server
<cafuego> danielhedblom: You need "next-server <ip of tftp server>;"
<danielhedblom> tftp works just fine
<danielhedblom> its the nfs mounting that barfs
<cafuego> danielhedblom: root-path
<danielhedblom> oki
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes danielhedblom . damnyou :( i cant get my netbooting even
<cafuego> option root-path "192.168.254.254:/opt/ltsp/i386";
<danielhedblom> cufego, thanks
<cafuego> danielhedblom: I actually just bung that into my pxelinux.cfg/default; append="nfs_root=host:/path"
<cafuego> Both should work, anyway.
<danielhedblom> ill try that right away
<danielhedblom> =)
<cafuego> www.cafuego.net/stuff/dhcpd.conf
<danielhedblom> sweeet
<cafuego> Note that to netboot the macs, you DO need to pass nfs_root=blah:/foo
<cafuego> they seem to ignore the dhcpd options :-)
<danielhedblom> trying....
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay for apple :)
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: Didya see my imac array pic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, no, havent seen them
<cafuego> www.cafuego.net/stuff/iMacEdubuntuArraySmall.jpg
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. nice :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i asume 2 macs get mice, and 2 get keyboards? ;)
<cafuego> That was my setup for SFD; (I had keyboards & mice for all)
<Kamping_Kaiser> swoot
<Kamping_Kaiser> how much rams in those buggers?
<cafuego> Oh, you need to run gstreamer-properties for all remote logins and choose 'esound', so that remote sound works.
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 sound works? 
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: In between 64 and 512M; they only netboot, so it hardly matters.
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: Yup.
<danielhedblom> strange, i see the rootpath as rootpath: 172.18.5.47:/opt/ltsp/i386 but the bugger still complains about nfsmount: need a path
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, i'm trying to get some pcs booting, so i was wondering if the 256 they had was good
<cafuego> danielhedblom: Check the mkinitramfs config; it may be hardcoded in there. If so, use the nfs_root= kernel param (or regenerate the initrd).
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: Even 32Mb will probably do just fine.
<danielhedblom> cafuego: but the path is ok from what i can see
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: After all, they only run kernel + ldm
<Kamping_Kaiser> will it cache in the 'extra' ram, or just ignore it?
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: All apps run on the SERVER.
<Kamping_Kaiser> herm. ok. sounds like sfa for 256mb of ram
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, yes, i know about that bit :)
<maxamillion> highvoltage: you around?
<TeePOG> good morning
<danielhedblom> morning sir
<TeePOG> sir? wow, haven't been called sir since i quit teaching
<TeePOG> :-D
<cbx33> TeePOG: you were a teacher
<danielhedblom> the kids called you sir? posh school?
<danielhedblom> im glad if they call me old git
<cbx33> they do here too
<cbx33> danielhedblom: heheh
<TeePOG> cbx33: teaching student actually... on my first practical i almost comitted murder, so i quit
<cbx33> TeePOG: eeek
<TeePOG> not gonna take kids' k*k
<cbx33> mornin mr pygi 
<TeePOG> i did come out of teaching college with one firm resolution: my kids are being home-schooled... I've never seen as much alcohol and hard drug abuse as in that college
<TeePOG> those @$$holes aren't teaching my kids, sorry
<TeePOG> excuse my language
<cbx33> TeePOG: where was this?
<danielhedblom> college isnt a place where i would put my kids
<danielhedblom> not before i have checked it up thouroghly atleast
<TeePOG> the college formerly known as NKP... currently University of Pretoria's School for Teachers
<TeePOG> Groenkloof, Pretoria
<cbx33> I see
<cbx33> ;)
<TeePOG> i don't mean college where kids go... I mean the college where the teachers are trained
<TeePOG> so you understand my revulsion
<cbx33> yeh
<cafuego> if you replace hard for soft, it sounds like my uni ;-)
<danielhedblom> heh, where i live teachers are the ones who are most reluctant to learn anything
<pygi> morning all
<cbx33> Mr pygi !!!!!
<cbx33> sorry dude
<TeePOG> hi RichEd!
<TeePOG> hi willvdl
<pygi> heh cbx33 :P
<willvdl> hey there
<willvdl> how's things
<pygi> hey willvdl 
<willvdl> morning
<cbx33> hi willvdl 
<willvdl> hey
<RichEd> hi ... damn adsl reset <- I need to make a script for that message !
<juliux> RichEd, did you try to disconnect your modem manual in the night ?
<juliux> is the knot3 image als available on a mirror? 
<TeePOG> brb, rebooting
<RichEd> juliux: yep ... it moved the daily reset time ... but an unexpected reset a few days later moved the daily reset time back to mid-morning work hours
<juliux> hm i need 4hourse for the knot3 image
<RichEd> willvdl: wassup with nepad workshop - did they get back to you ?
<willvdl> sort of. very funny
<RichEd> juliux: are you going to be at the meeting today ?
<RichEd> willvdl: explain the humour ?
<juliux> RichEd, you mean the weekly one?
<RichEd> yep ... 12:00 UTC today
<juliux> RichEd, i will try it
<TeePOG> hi hi
<pygi> cbx33: muahaha, last bug fix commited ;)
<cbx33> eh?
<RichEd> juliux: I'll try to get that country questions to you soon ... we can maybe do an email response and a quick sidebar discussion before the meeting
<juliux> ok
<pygi> cbx33: the last standing bug for libburn release is squashed ;)
<RichEd> fr today, I just want to identify topics & sections in general
<juliux> RichEd, sounds good
<TeePOG> i just nearly crapped myself... VMWare Player didn't work after the kernel update... then I remembered the vmmon modules are compiled per kernel ^.^
<cbx33> pygi: excellent
<cbx33> TeePOG: heheh
<TeePOG> the thing is, this specific VM is a Doze machine running our cafe management s/w
<cbx33> yuk :p
<TeePOG> so it's critical... luckily, it's easy to backup... just cp the whole directory containing the VM files to another HD
<cbx33> indeed
<juliux> RichEd, you have an e-mail ;)
<RichEd> great :)
<cbx33> willvdl: email looks good
<willvdl> cool. need to flesh out some obvious bits
<cbx33> ping Amaranth 
<willvdl> This afternoon I'll drop a mail to ubuntu-marketing for comment
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> willvdl: the ESA wiki page is old
<cbx33> the actual doc is in the doc team repo
<willvdl> ah. link?
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/school-advocacy/C/index.html
<willvdl> thanks. doh, I had been through that actually :)
<cbx33> ;)
<willvdl> this is for 6.10
<cbx33> please link to that one
<willvdl> 6.06 is then the ESA wiki page?
<cbx33> the only thing left on that pother page are my mock ups for the printed version
<cbx33> no that http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/school-advocacy/C/index.html is the 6.06 page
<cbx33> 6.10 hasn't been written yet
<willvdl> abstract refers to 6.10
<willvdl> so we can (almost) completely revamp the ESA page?
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> totally
<cbx33> ;)
<willvdl> brillo. can use it as a central depot
<TeePOG> i cannot remember if I asked this before... are there any plans to backport Sabayon to dapper?
<cbx33> ogra: hi
<TeePOG> hi ogra
<cbx33> ogra: did you get some bad feedback for artwork?
<cbx33> brb
<RichEd> ping will
<RichEd> willvdl: ping
<willvdl> pong -> sidebar?
<RichEd> jsgotangco: boing
<jsgotangco> RichEd: hi!
<RichEd> hi jsgotangco : msg in 2
<jsgotangco> okay
<pygi> jsgotangco: !!!
<jsgotangco> hi!!!
<ogra> cbx33, the usplash needs to be fixed and should be a bit less saturated ... also we need to make the png smaller, a 2MB pic isnt really helpful via nfs on an ltsp client 
<ogra> according to matts mail beta freeze is tomorrow :/
<ogra> i somehow thought it was the 28th, but thats beta *release* actually
<ogra> i'm also not yet soure what to do about gdm
<airjump> hello
<juliux> hi airjump 
<airjump> hi
<airjump> hello ?
<RichEd> ? olleh
<airjump> sorry my intenet account is end bye
<rodarvus> Edubuntu meeting in 5 minutes, right?
<rodarvus> (four minutes now :) )
<juliux> i think so
<jono> rodarvus, yep
<jono> unfortunatly I can't make it
<pips1> jono: booo
<pips1> ;-)
<danielhedblom> hi there
<jono> pips1, :P
<pips1> hi danielhedblom
<rodarvus> jono, you're not the only one
<danielhedblom> why does this not work?
<danielhedblom>  next-server 172.18.5.47;
<danielhedblom>  option root-path "/opt/ltsp/i386";
<danielhedblom>  filename "/ltsp/pxelinux.0";
<rodarvus> ogra & I are likely to not be able to attend it much too
<pips1> rodarvus: :-(
<danielhedblom> next server should be enough for tftp boot right?
<ogra> ist not needed if the server is the same as the dhcp server in ubuntu
<ogra> is that edgy ? 
<rodarvus> pips1, beta freeze is tomorrow + I have other unrelated stuff needing real care :/
<pips1> ic
<pips1> ogra, will you be able to give a quick update?
* RichEd would like ogra to do a quick update : ltsp & tech ...
<ogra> five lines or so probably
* RichEd ask really nicely
<RichEd> thanks
<RichEd> --- edubuntu meeting #ubuntu-meeting ------ NOW ----
<danielhedblom> ogra, the DHCP is out of my control and on another server
<danielhedblom> the server im running ltsp on is an edubuntu 5.10
<TeePOG> is the meeting closed? who's invited?
<pips1> TeePOG: no, it's is open for everyone, join us at #ubuntu-meeting
<cbx33> ogra: I'm here now
<pips1> cbx33: we are in the meeting..
<cbx33> oh shute
<danielhedblom> hello
<TeePOG> hi danielhedblom
<danielhedblom> i cant for my life get ltsp on edubuntu working
<danielhedblom> this is the current dhcp setup:
<danielhedblom> next-server 172.18.5.47;
<danielhedblom> option root-path "/opt/ltsp/i386";
<danielhedblom> filename "/ltsp/pxelinux.0";
<danielhedblom> at one place ive read that option root-path should be "172.18.5.47:/opt/ltsp/i386/ and on another it says edubuntu only can handle "/opt/ltsp/i386"
<danielhedblom> for me tftp works with the first one but nfs mount fails and busybox is what i get
<danielhedblom> with the latter option tftp dont work
<danielhedblom> the dhcp server is a borderware server
<highvoltage> borderware?
<danielhedblom> the error i see when booting is ARP timeout
<danielhedblom> ahh, no its a regular Linuxbox, the firewall is borderware
<highvoltage> is the firewall blocking any ports?
<danielhedblom> well, dhcp works just fine, its just that there seams to be a conflict with what tftp needs and what is needed for nfs to mount properly
<danielhedblom> i sadly dont have the option of running my own dhcp
<highvoltage> danielhedblom: is port 111 open on the firewall (see http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/LtspPorts )
<highvoltage> RichEd: wb
<danielhedblom> highvoltage: its free highway from client to server 
<highvoltage> danielhedblom: I've seen this at a school earlier this week, with a gigabit connection between the server and switch, this happened. with 100mbps, it worked fine.
<highvoltage> are you also using a gbit connection between server and switch by any chance?
<danielhedblom> well, i think it is
<highvoltage> can you check what happens with a 100mbps connection?
<danielhedblom> highvoltage: i will have to do it off hours
<highvoltage> ah
<danielhedblom> very longshot bug =)
<knixtech> morning
<highvoltage> very indeed. although I've come across it monday, and couldn't find another explanation :(
<danielhedblom> i have 90 clients on this box so 100mbit/s will be a tad narrow but ill try it
<ogra> ARP timeouts are definately a network prob ... not a software one
<danielhedblom> ogra, the thing is, i can get pxe going if i alter the option root-path setting
<ogra> root-path has nothing to do with PXE ...
<ogra> only with NFS
<danielhedblom> i know, thats what puzzles me
<danielhedblom> should next-server 172.18.5.47; be outside the subnet range ?
<danielhedblom> that is, not inside range 172.18.5.50 172.18.5.200;
<TeePOG> wb Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> ty TeePOG 
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs TeePOG 
<TeePOG> eeep! i hope it's a hearty beer-fuelled German hug and not a lavender-smelling French hug with an ass-grab
<TeePOG> *efg*
<willvdl> No Frenchman smells of lavender...
<TeePOG> arrrrr, manly things, arrrrr
<TeePOG> true willvdl... showers are unheard of there
<TeePOG> so many racial slurs, so little time :-D
<TeePOG> but seriously Kamping_Kaiser... what's with the hugging anyway?
<Kamping_Kaiser> <TeePOG> eeep! i hope it's a hearty beer-fuelled German hug <-, yes it is ... or as close as a full-of-beer aussie-of-german-desent can get
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, i'm in a hugging mood
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you spoke to me :)
<TeePOG> ahhhhh, so you're descended from German marauders arrested in the English countryside and sent packing to Oz on the next prison ship...
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<TeePOG> good grief, if everyone I spoke to hugged me, I'd have like 27 VDs in 2 days
<Kamping_Kaiser> VDs?
<TeePOG> hi nixternal, Electro
<TeePOG> VDs = Venereal Diseases
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<TeePOG> i'd catch crabs and work up from there
* Kamping_Kaiser wasnt hugging you there o_0
<Electro> I've got a problem with my updates, it always get them from an australian server, not from a local european server
* TeePOG sighs... nobody ever wants to hug me there :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Electro :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds like you want to change your sources.list :)
<TeePOG> what does your sources.list say?
<Electro> where is it
<TeePOG> Kamping_Kaiser: SNAP
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, :)
<TeePOG> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> Electro, /etc/apt/sources.list, or if its chrooted, its in /opt/ltsp/
<nixternal> hiya TeePOG
<Kamping_Kaiser> $arch/$path
<Electro> does it also work for synaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nixternal 
<TeePOG> damn, i tried to use tab-completion on the command-line... inside xchat *^.^*
<nixternal> hiya Kamping_Kaiser ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nixternal :) *hugs*
<Electro> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Electro> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Electro> does THAT help
<Kamping_Kaiser> Electro, what country are you in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> change au to the iso code for your country
<Electro> bosnia, but I know perfect english
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt see how its relevent
<Electro> so which iso code
<Kamping_Kaiser> Electro, just use de instead of au
<Kamping_Kaiser> not exactly your country, but close enough
<Electro> can I use ba
<Kamping_Kaiser> try it
<TeePOG> back
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<TeePOG> personally, i'd just take out the au. whatever and use the main servers... unless your isp has a mirror, in which case you use their address
<Kamping_Kaiser> the main servers also do gb, so they are kinda loaded
<TeePOG> what about nl?
<Kamping_Kaiser> using anything but helps keep them alive
<Kamping_Kaiser> would be ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> (not sure where its hosted actually)
<Electro> ba works
<Electro> thank heavens
<Electro> this speeded stuff up lots
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Electro> the thing was that I reinstalled edubuntu after a fiasco with Roaring Penguin
<Kamping_Kaiser> nwo you wont slow my dist-upgrades down :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> *now
<Electro> in hopes of getting a graphical approach to internet connections like in WinXP
<Kamping_Kaiser> what did you want?
<Electro> you know, like in WinXP, the connection is displayed with the notifications
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, yeh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> if thats what your into, ok ;)
<Electro> so I was searching and got that, but it messed up my connections and I couldn't get rid of it because it was alien-ed
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Electro> what is the terminal command to delete a file
<Kamping_Kaiser> aliend debs are suppoesd tob e removedable
<Kamping_Kaiser> rm
<Kamping_Kaiser> -r for recursive, -f for force
<Electro> Can Java work on Edubuntu
<Electro> the Runtime Environment
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. / i asume / so
<Electro> the Roaring Penguin package was in Synaptic but it got only "removed" and it didn't actually get deleted so I got sick of it and grabbed my live-cd and booted it to reinstall edubuntu
<Electro> what a nightmare
<Electro> thanks for the help with the sources
<Electro> I was crawling at 10 kilobytes
<Electro> now I'm going 30 kbytes and speedily get my update done in an hour
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. :)
* pygi hands *insert-drink-of-own-choice* to everyone in here
<LaserJock> hi pygi 
* LaserJock grabs a Pepsi from pygi 
<pygi> hi LaserJock, how is you?
<LaserJock> fine
<LaserJock> just getting into work
<pygi> LaserJock: nice :)
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> ogra: no roof?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> they are setting up the solar heating 
<LaserJock> oh
<ogra> so they disassembled the complete roof 
<LaserJock> I thought maybe the wind blew it off
<ogra> heh, no
<ogra> then i would rant more 
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> you seemed awefully calm ;-)
<juliux> can somebody confirm that the bittorrent download from the knot3 edubuntu install cd isnt working?
<highvoltage> hey maxamillion 
<maxamillion> hello
<maxamillion> i was just about to /msg you :)
<paolob> Hi ogra! Do you remember the patch to gnome-power-manager? Could you prepare the corresponding deb?
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> the AD auth on my ltsp server seems to dislike certain users
<Petaris> it just doesn't let them login
<Petaris> its odd
<Petaris> usually resetting their password fixes it
<Petaris> there also seems to be a delay after changing the password before they can login
<Petaris> sometimes it wont let them login unless the client is restarted
<Petaris> its odd
* highvoltage has never used AD on Linux before
<Petaris> highvoltage: consider yourself lucky
<highvoltage> :)
<Burgwork> Petaris, could you write up a doc on how to hook up Edubuntu to AD?
<Petaris> Burgwork: not too much to write, the software pretty much took care of it
<Petaris> I used sadms (http://sadms.sourceforge.net)
<LaserJock> I don't even know what active directory is
<Petaris> It is very similar to waht ajmitch was working on I think
<Burgwork> LaserJock, you are more sane for it
<Petaris> LaserJock: sometimes ignorance is bliss
<LaserJock> I kinda caught the idea from context
<Petaris> Burgwork: There was pretty good documentation from sadms (not that you need much to figure it out)
<Petaris> and I am using LinNeighborhood to map to the shares for their homes
<Petaris> I would like to find a solution that does it automagically using the users AD profile settings
<Petaris> but I'm not sure how to proceed there
<Petaris> Is there anyone else here doing AD authentication?
<Petaris> time to go
<Petaris> later all
<pygi> hello everyone
<progers> hi
<bddebian> Heya pygi
<JJF> hi guys
<cbx33> Hi
<JJF> hi cbx
<cbx33> listen I'm really sorry I'm late in tonight, ogra I'll understand if you're ticked at me....
<Burgwork> cbx33, umm?
<cbx33> my main machine blew up....I've managed to get a new proc/mobo/graphics for it, but I'm still setting it up....
<cbx33> this has been a BAD evening
<cbx33> everyone here is walking round with freakin black clouds over their heads
<paolob-parroquia> hi ogra! Is the patched (no hibernation) gnome-power-manager package available for download somewhere?
<cbx33> my wife is ticked at her machine cos it's screwing up, my brother inlaw is having other PC related issues
<cbx33> ogra: will tomorrow be ok for those patche or does it have to be today?
<cbx33> Burgwork: I have some changes to make to some packages, my PC has been causing me severe headaches
<ogra> cbx33, ask mdz, i cant thing anymore 45h awake and 7000km traveled in ths time
<cbx33> ogra: ok dude, I'm sorry
* ogra stil pkes around to get at least something that looks similar in the artwokr
<cbx33> did we get an answer on the crushed idea?
<ogra> i have a whole bunch of artwork fixes in, but its not complete yet
<cbx33> what do you need from me?
<ogra> i thought you would test it ... didnt know about your PC
<cbx33> ogra: yeh me neither.....came home....almost cried
<cbx33> couldn't have come at a worse time
<cbx33> X doesn't work on my new PC yet....something about it thinking my new nvidia card is an ATI
<cbx33> we had the vets too
<cbx33> I couldn't getr here
<knixtech> hey guys wassssup
<knixtech> quick ? for yas
<knixtech>  Checking php.ini: include_path contain .: ini_get('include_path')='/usr/share/php'
<knixtech> include_path need to contain "." - the current directory
<knixtech> how do i fix this?
<cbx33> I can't get hold of mdz at all
<pygi> hey cbx33 
<cbx33> :( hi pygi 
<pygi> what is it cbx33 ? :-/
<cbx33> as you can see today hasn't gone well
<cbx33> right well, seeing as I can't get hold of the people I need to, I'm going to have to do the work tomorrow, at work, I'm really sorry for letting you all down....good night
<pygi> I haven't seen nothing above. EH, bad for me too. I did everything bad :(
<pygi> night cbx33 
<pygi> cbx33: sorry, sec
<cbx33> heh np
<mdz> he didn't try very hard
<pygi> mdz: ?
<mdz> cbx33 pinged me while I was eating lunch, waited 15 minutes and then disconnected
<pygi> mdz: ah, he had to go to sleep
<pygi> he said he'll get up at 5:00 AM /not sure what TZ tho :P
<mdz> BST according to Launchpad
<mdz> anyway he didn't say what it was he wanted from me
<pygi> mdz: about some changes he must do
<mdz> sounds like he was having some difficulty with his machine
<pygi> mdz: that as well :) his nvidia being recognized as ati, but he had to do some changes to *something* (SCP and ?)
<pygi> probably thats why
<pygi> and tommorow being frezee...
<mdz> he didn't send me email, so there isn't much hope of him getting in touch with me until his evening tomorrow. oh well.
#edubuntu 2006-09-21
<pygi> oh, thats bad
<pygi> wb LasaerJock 
<LasaerJock> darn it, cbx33 left again
<ogra> mdz, does the freeze take effect if the meeting begins as usual ? 
<ogra> cbx33 wanted to update some artwork ... thats why he was after you
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav 
<sbalneav> Hey hey
<bddebian> Howdy
<LaserJock> hola bddebian 
<bddebian> Buenos Noches LaserJock
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<sbalneav> RichEd: ping
<sbalneav> Evening rodarvus!
<rodarvus> hi sbalneav!
<rodarvus> how are you?
<sbalneav> Doing good!  You?
<ogra> sbalneav, pong
<sbalneav> ogra: Got 5 minutes for a private chat?
<Kamping_Kaiser> any ltsp folk about? i'm wondering whast with ->   filename "/ltsp/pxelinux.0"; <- is that a relative dir from somewhere?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, looks like its relative to /var/lib/tftpboot/
<Kamping_Kaiser> which istftpd-hpa's home. now it makes sence :)
<joejaxx> :( i do not know anyone here
<joejaxx> well actually i do :)
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: hello
<joejaxx> hmm interesting
<joejaxx> is any...alive? haha
<sbalneav> Hello
<sbalneav> Need a hand?
<joejaxx> sbalneav: hello :)
<joejaxx> sbalneav: i missed the meeting did i not?
<sbalneav> Meetings are usually in #ubuntu-meeting
<joejaxx> oh
<joejaxx> at what time?
<sbalneav> Depends on who's meeting.  I'm not sure of the schedule, but I think it's on the fridge somewhere.
<joejaxx> hmm i will have to look at that
<cbx33> mornin everbody
<highvoltage> mornin' cbx33 
<cbx33> how are you highvoltage 
<highvoltage> doing good
<highvoltage> how are you doing? things going well at the school?
<cbx33> yesterday was utter &^*%
<cbx33> today, well too early to tell
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> school is going well I suppose
<cbx33> can't wait to leave though
<cbx33> brb......doing the dishes
<highvoltage> :(
<highvoltage> it brings new meaning to the term 'school sux' :)
<cbx33> yup
<TeePOG> morning all
<cbx33> hi
<TeePOG> hi cbx33, RichEd, highvoltage, ogra, Kamping_Kaiser, nixternal
<TeePOG> and everyone I missed
<nixternal> wasabi! ;)
* TeePOG reloads... not gonna miss again!
<cbx33> forgive me, typing with nose
<highvoltage> hey TeePOG 
<TeePOG> How do you know you're addicted to IRC? You sign on to freenode before checking mail :-D
<highvoltage> cbx33: just don't sneeze
<TeePOG> cbx33: did someone break your fingers for not paying your Mob debts?
<TeePOG> ag highvoltage, 'snot so bad to sneeze
<TeePOG> ....
<TeePOG> tough crowd
<TeePOG> ping #edubuntu
<highvoltage> TeePOG: not if you're typing with your nose!
<cbx33> heheh
<TeePOG> true
<cbx33> my hads had rubber gloves on
<cbx33> I was washing up
<cbx33> didn't think water and my keyboard would mix
<TeePOG> but how do you do ctrl and shift? left- and right nostrils move independently?
<cbx33> no........I have to skip those
<TeePOG> no you don't! that was a capital I!
<cbx33> i have hands again
<TeePOG> oic
<TeePOG> rubber gloves and all?
<cbx33> heheh no
<cbx33> I have removed them.....
<cbx33> man do they stink :(
<TeePOG> hmm, I'm sure you SAY it's for washing... but were you not really cutting up bodies or something?
<TeePOG> that would explain the stink
<cbx33> wow TeePOG thanks......I don;t think I'ver ever been accused of being a butcher before :S
<TeePOG> ohhh, i thought that's what the "b" in cbx33 was for ^.^
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> crafty butcher ;)
<TeePOG> collector, butcher, and executioner number 33
<cbx33> hehheh
<TeePOG> mob serial number
<cbx33> TeePOG, you're scaring me....you seem to know a lot about this kinda thing ;)
<TeePOG> i'm just very good at making up stories... plausibility, that's der bunny
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> well cbx33 actually stands for an old counterstrike handle
<cbx33> cutterbomb
<cbx33> x was added for fun
<TeePOG> i have no clue whether that which I just said, is based in fact
<cbx33> 33 .... I needed a number
* TeePOG hasn't had coffee :-(
<TeePOG> i see
* TeePOG is getting knoppix 5 off torrent, btw, if anyone's interested to sneakernet
<cbx33> i downloaded that the other day
<TeePOG> it's awesome having uncapped ADSL
<TeePOG> besides, my ISP has a complete Ubuntu repo mirror
* TeePOG greets everyone
<TeePOG> erm
<TeePOG> that was for other server, sorry
<TeePOG> morning danielhedblom
<danielhedblom> hi there
<TeePOG> how goes?
<danielhedblom> not very well
<danielhedblom> but i never give up
<RichEd> morning all
<RichEd> busy with an MOU TeePOG but we can pick up a bit later
<TeePOG> sure thing RichEd, i'm around
<RichEd> :)
<TeePOG> just getting coffee, brb
<cbx33> morin RichEd 
<cbx33> see y'all later on
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<cbx33> moenin all
<kihai> Hi there, just a short question concerning the greeter that is shown for LTSP users. Does anyone know the keyboard shortcut for switching between languages (english-german)?
<highvoltage> kihai: I don't think the current greeter has that functionality. AFAIK it has only been introduced in the current development version
<kihai> highvoltage: But some users somehow manage to unvoluntarily switch the language from german (preset) to english, but I have no idea which shortcuts they use..
<highvoltage> hmmm...
<TeePOG> wb RichEd
<botxj> is it me or did daylight savings time just hit?
<TeePOG> daylight just hit, period
<botxj> it's still dark out
<TeePOG> not from where i'm sitting
<botxj> i'm in america
<TeePOG> i'm in South Africa
<kihai> I'm in Germany
<TeePOG> so you're already up kihai? got coffee yet?
<botxj> i was born in kenya
<TeePOG> that's nice... in colonial days? or after?
<botxj> i'm 20 years old
<botxj> that means i was born in modern times, not colonial
<TeePOG> ok cool
<botxj> heh, colonial, i thought you were being sarcastic
<botxj> when you said that
<TeePOG> i was only half joking... some ppl here are quite old
<TeePOG> i mean, look at maddog hall... that guy knew Noah personally
<botxj> heh, i'm glad i'm young
<pygi> hey ho rodarvus 
<rodarvus> hi pygi!
<TeePOG> wb cbx33
<pygi> cbx33: mdz got back few minutes when you left yesterday :-/
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<pygi> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> how is libburn
<pygi> you know, told you yesterday
<cbx33> I wondered if there had been any progress.
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> I fixed one of my bugs but I'm not sure how to fix the other one
<cbx33> doy ou have a second?
<cbx33> pygi: scp-client is run from Xsession.d from a startup script
<cbx33> it should close when the user finishes their X session, but it's not
<cbx33> is it because I don;t have any signal handling in the code?
<saintsjd> I am using an iopener for one of my ltsp clients.  The iOpener seems to be very slow when booting the ubuntu initrd image and doing its hardware detection. Is there any way that I could hardcode the detected hardware so that it is not done on the client each time it boots?  I am willing to build my own kernel and busy box if necessary.
<danielhedblom> found my problem, the admin guy handling the DHCP is wrong
<danielhedblom> ehereal shows i get the wrong "next server"
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<cbx33> I have the first issue on SCP fixed
<cbx33> Kamion said if we fix before TB it'll be fine
<cbx33> I'm working on the second problem now
<cbx33> hi willvdl 
<danielhedblom> ethereal is really nice for troubleshooting PXE issues =)
<willvdl> hey there
<cbx33> ethereal is great all round
<TeePOG> it is indeed one of the nicer pieces of OSS software
<cbx33> ping rodarvus 
<rodarvus> cbx33, pong
<cbx33> got a quick question
<cbx33> do you know how when an X session closes it stops the processes called in the /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ configs?
<cbx33> I started my scp-client python script...but it;s not being killed when the session ends
<cbx33> I thinking it is posibly sending it a signal
<cbx33> but my script does handle signals yet
<rodarvus> yes, I know, this is not an X related question, though :D
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> sorry
<rodarvus> unix has a concept called 'process groups' - when the father of a process group (the process that spawned the others) die, all processes are sent a signal
<rodarvus> cbx33, don't worry, I was just kidding ;)
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> what signal
<rodarvus> so, you are supposed to handle this signal, if you want to 'die' when your parent process does
<cbx33> which I do
<cbx33> which signal is it?
<rodarvus> dude, I wish I had my APUE on my side
<rodarvus> I think it is SIGHUP
<cbx33> ok thanks rodarvus 
<cbx33> APUE ?
<rodarvus> Advanced Programming in Unix Environment
<rodarvus> cbx33, 'man 7 signal'
<rodarvus> specifically this part:
<cbx33> thank you
<rodarvus>        SIGHUP        1       Term    Hangup detected on controlling terminal
<rodarvus>                                      or death of controlling process
<rodarvus> cbx33, actually any reasonable Unix book as at least one chapter on signals - APUE is just (imho) the best unix book out ther
<rodarvus> there
<willvdl> rodarvus, what about SIGTERM? Does it not depend on how the process dies?
<rodarvus> willvdl, sigterm is sent when you want the process in question to die gracefully
<rodarvus> it is sent (for all processes) by init, when the computer is being shutdown
<rodarvus> if, then, your process ignores SIGTERM (and thus keeps running), init usually sends SIGKILL, which is not interruptable, and the kernel kills your process
<willvdl> ah. all coming back to me now
<rodarvus> SIGHUP, on the other hand, is (by default) ignored, it is just useful if you want to know when your parent process died (such as the case for cbx33), or when you need to know when you lost a controlling terminal (ie, any calls to open/read/write/close to STDIN, STDOUT AND STDERR will fail)
<cbx33> rodarvus: it seems as thought a SIGHUP should kill it anyway
<rodarvus> cbx33, kill what, the child process?
<willvdl> ah. I thought the parent sent SIGTERM to the children.
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> ok...it kills it
<cbx33> but outputs some text on the screen
<cbx33> well lemme try this and see what happens
<willvdl> I remember there being an explanation in the Qt docs somewhere
<cbx33> it dies....properly fro ma SIGHUP which it didn't do before
<cbx33> but python spits out a keyboard interrupt message
<cbx33> anyway to stop this?
<willvdl> how are you killing it?
<cbx33> http://pastebin.ca/178546
<cbx33> see my code and then what happens when I kill it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi TeePOG :) (juust home again ;))
<cbx33> rodarvus: hmm.....that didn't work
<cbx33> guess it's not sending SIGHUP
<TeePOG> wb Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> ty
* TeePOG fetches a fresh cup of coffee
<cbx33> rodarvus: it seems dbus doesn't close itself either
<cbx33> or bonobo, or gnome vfs
<Kamping_Kaiser> ogra, love the dapper ltsp installer, it roxors. just got a few things to work out myself now its installed :)
<cbx33> rodarvus: any other ideas.....sorry to be a pain here
<cbx33> it must not be sending signals at all
<rodarvus> cbx33, hmm, hard to say
<rodarvus> this is the kind of problem that is hard to debug remotely
<cbx33> sorry :(
<rodarvus> and unfortunately I don't have much time to review your code today :/
<cbx33> rodarvus: that's ok
<cbx33> if you do get a sec the pastebin is there
<rodarvus> sure
<cbx33> I have 3 hours to fix
<rodarvus> don't know if its going to be helpful, but lets try :)
<cbx33> ogra said it needs to be in before beta freeze
<rodarvus> you *can* fix it later, but it would be nice to get it fixed now
<cbx33> yes I know ;)
<cbx33> I have fixed the first problem
<rodarvus> because later you'll need approval to get your package uplaod
<rodarvus> uploaded
<cbx33> this is the second
<cbx33> is that pitti approval?
<cbx33> rodarvus: I know why that didn't work
<cbx33> because it's PPID is 1
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> not much chance of that getting killed when you log out
<rodarvus> cbx33, no, release team approval
<rodarvus> either mdz or Kamion
<cbx33> ah ok
<cbx33> I think Kamion already approved it ;)
<knixtech> morning all
<cbx33> but that solves the mystery
<knixtech> ^_^
<cbx33> but doesn't help me
<cbx33> are they told to quit?
<TeePOG> afternoon knixtech :-)
<knixtech> ha, afternoon
<knixtech> what a crazy world
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know a list of options for dappers ltsp.conf?
<TeePOG> huh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or anywhere to look?
<knixtech> as in the client side?
<rodarvus> cbx33, he approved it to enter the archive
<rodarvus> someone on the release team needs to approve new uploads after the beta freeze
<rodarvus> its a different kind of approval
<Kamping_Kaiser> knixtech, the one that (i thought) goes in /etc/ltsp
<Kamping_Kaiser> or for that matter, per-client configs if such a thing exists
<rodarvus> *all* packages need approval to be upload after beta freeeze
<cbx33> ahh
<knixtech> Kamping_Kaiser, not sure on the per-client part, but go into the .conf and see what you can configure
<knixtech> Kamping_Kaiser, like sound and all?
<Kamping_Kaiser> usb+sound+drives
<Kamping_Kaiser> so yes :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont see an ltsp.conf in /etc/ltsp
<knixtech> ya, i read it on the getting started page
<knixtech> let me find the link for ya
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks mate :)
<knixtech> ^_^
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<knixtech> http://edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<knixtech> at the bottom
<knixtech> it sort of touches on it
<knixtech> the fine tuning part of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks mate :)
<knixtech> Kamping_Kaiser, help ya?
* Kamping_Kaiser drags computers untill he has room to set up ltsp
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure yet, just checked back here ;)
<knixtech> kk
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, that will be very helpfull :D
* TeePOG doesn't want to know why Kamping_Kaiser is dressing his computers in drag
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs knixtech 
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, i dont see anything else in those clothes here ;P
<TeePOG> ahhhh, so they didn't deliver the Village People outfits today? hmmmmm
* TeePOG checks his loading dock schedule
* knixtech spills his morning coffee all over himself from the hge hug from Kamping_Kaiser 
<knixtech> ^_^
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S sorry mate
<knixtech> hahahah
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs. moving alphaserver
<TeePOG> i'm struggling with firestarter... any pointers? i'm connected directly to our router, the connection works... but dies as soon as I open firestarter
<Kamping_Kaiser> the firewall loads when you start firestarter
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you firewalling for? :) can you do it without firestarter?
<TeePOG> no idea Kamping_Kaiser... general internet protection i guess...
<TeePOG> but i do want the p2p and other stuff to pass through
<TeePOG> especially IRC ^.^
<knixtech> ^=^
<TeePOG> i heard about guarddog, is it any good?
<knixtech> TeePOG, you want a leet firewall?
<knixtech> by itself, or on nix?
<TeePOG> i want something keeping the Bad People out of my stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, you only stop stuff coming in, not out :)
<TeePOG> actually we have an IPCop box for the cybercafe
<knixtech> pfsense or smoothwall are my favs
* Kamping_Kaiser says 'just use a script'
<TeePOG> i want this box to bypass ipcop completely, but not be insecure
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, http://www.debian-administration.org/
<TeePOG> Kamping_Kaiser: please elucidate...?
<TeePOG> ah
<TeePOG> *click*
<knixtech> ok, then install windows then,   shhhhh its opposite day ^_^
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'insecure' on a 0 ports open box is a bit paranoid :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/23
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^^ good link
<TeePOG> *click*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have it on my boxes. if you want i can send you my firewall script
<Kamping_Kaiser> its got a few open ports and whatnot you can copy if you want
<TeePOG> sw33t Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /notice me your email if you want the script :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> or i could pastebin i suppose
<jsgotangco> hmm do we even have seeds for edubuntu edgy
<jsgotangco> i can barely grab amd64
* Kamping_Kaiser pastebins
<ogra> cbx33, first thing you should add at the very top of the client code is something like:
<ogra> if not os.getenv('LTSP_CLIENT'):
<ogra>     sys.exit(0)
<cbx33> ogra: done
<cbx33> first problem is fixed
<ogra> so it doesnt start for non ltsp sessions
<ogra> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, http://pastebin.ca/178582
<ogra> sorry, i had to sleep some hours ...
<cbx33> ogra: it's ok
<cbx33> I'm trying to get this finshed up
<cbx33> I've spoken to Kamion....he said if we get it done before TB meeting it'll be fine
<ogra> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, it meantions variables - i took them out ;), it was breaking stuff, and i was busy
<cbx33> and that artwork isn't so critical
<ogra> i guessed so, the meetings are usually the deadlines
<cbx33> so I'm trying my hardest here
<cbx33> my problem is that the process are not being killed
<cbx33> even dbus and gnome-vfs are still running
<cbx33> it's not just my scp-client process
<cbx33> from what I can see
<cbx33> I put in singal handler statments to handle a SIGHUP
<cbx33> but it seems as if they are not being sent that either
<ogra> does your client go away if dbus vanishes ?
<cbx33> my client does not depend on dbus at all....
<cbx33> but I shall check that for you now
<cbx33> hang on
<ogra> well, it needs dbus 
* TeePOG is back
<TeePOG> thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<ogra> even though it needs the system bus ....
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, np :) ask if you need a hand
<TeePOG> o.O
<TeePOG> where?
<cbx33> yes...the way I have written it, it will start and wait for dbus to become available
<ogra> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, o_0
<TeePOG> lol Kamping_Kaiser, jk
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<ogra> cbx33, i was thinking to llok if a session bus is avaliable first ... but i'm not completely awake yet
<cbx33> ogra: http://pastebin.ca/178586
<ogra> then it wouldnt work on non dbus dependent windowmanagers ... so tht was not a good idea :)
* ogra looks
<cbx33> that was after logging in and out on two clients
<ogra> the dbus stuff there seems like a bug in the dbus-launcher
<cbx33> ogra: see ;)
<ogra> gnome-vfs and bonobo should both die without dbus ...
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> so ogra what do we do
<TeePOG> tell me, is there no option to get webmin on ubuntu?
<ogra> cbx33, give me some time to wake up ... i would justify the dbus stuff as RC and i think i can convince mdz that it is :) so lets concentrate on the scp-client ...
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> sorry ogra 
<ogra> dont feel sorry all the time :)
<ogra> we're at a good status ...
<ogra> i fixed most of the artwrok stuff (i think)
<cbx33> really ?
<ogra> ltsp is in shape ...
<cbx33> dude you rock......
<cbx33> I'm really sorry about yesterday...just so many things went wrong
<ogra> no its fine ... 
<cbx33> guinea pig , computer, lisas pc.....grrr
<Kamping_Kaiser> its in the repos. why?
<ogra> gdm needed something ... i hope my theme is bearable 
<ogra> i did it this morning around 4am and couldnt even look out of my eyes anymore 
<ogra> but minor changes will be allowed
<ogra> so we have a base to work on
<ogra> ldm has a new theme as well
<cbx33> ok, I'm sure it will be more than bearable
<cbx33> when you said there was feedback on the artwork...I thought you meant people hated it
<cbx33> :S
<ogra> upgrade and give feedback ;)
<cbx33> as you dissapeared after that
<cbx33> ok....upgrading now
<cbx33> oh, I tried to install and use edubuntu from the CD current today
<cbx33> had a problem with tftp
<cbx33> is that know about?
<ogra> we somehow turned into "yellow ubuntu" with all this orange and yellow in the themes
<ogra> nope
<ogra> i'll rsync my isos now, havent looked yet
<cbx33> it was a fresh install done exactly how I normally do it....
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'll upgrade and checkout the new artwork
<ogra> but if it keeps us from installing correctly, its a release critical bug :)
<ogra> did you find out what the tftp prob was ? 
<cbx33> no....I'm going to upgrade and check it out again
<cbx33> I am here testing it as we speak
<ogra> what was the symptom ?
<cbx33> it said it couldn't load bootfile
<ogra> did you check if /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386 is filled ? 
<ogra> and was that a plain new install or an upgrade ? 
<cbx33> plain install from the 21 cd.....
<cbx33> was from the live cd
<ogra> ok
<ogra> aha
<ogra> well
* Kamping_Kaiser sets up clients for ltsp
<ogra> thats not supposed to have any ltsp bits
<cbx33> ahhh...ok
<cbx33> sorry dude
<cbx33> didn't mean to worry you
<cbx33> wish I'd have known
<jsgotangco> ?
<ogra> it never was :)
<cbx33> oh poop
<cbx33> ogra: so what is left to change on scp-client?
<cbx33> apart from the simple fix
<ogra> and i must admit i never really cared heavily for the liveCD  ... its a nice to have ... but my main focus is the install cd
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I found a bug in ubiquity yesterday....hope it's fixed in edgy
<ogra> well, we need to find out why these processes are left hanging around ...
<cbx33> I couldn't select a swap partition
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> they are not getting sent a signal to close.....or if they are I don;t know what signal it is
<ogra> well, the ldm code mdz wrote back then is somewhat half breeded, you usually dont use kill $PPID 
<ogra> the right way would be to have PreSession.d and PostSession.d dirs on the server for ldm ... but thats edgy+1 material 
<TeePOG> don't you love it when support people are fscking useless?
<cbx33> ogra: right....
<ogra> so lets find te cleanest workaround for it :)
<cbx33> inthe meantime
<cbx33> I was thinking when it starts up....could we grab it's parent ID
<cbx33> then if that gets killed......kill ourself?
<ogra> for scp ? 
<ogra> sounds good
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> hmm....the only thing is
<cbx33> sitting there checking for a running process every...??how long
<cbx33> isn't that going to introduce lag?
<cbx33> it would be nice to have some kind of signal handler for it....but I'm not advanced enough at python to do it..
<cbx33> only way I know how is a gobject timer.....or.....what about a thread?
<cbx33> pygi.....if you know of a better way please shout :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> how bizare. 2 (i thought) identical boxes, both connect to same server, one drops to dash, one boots to login screen o_0
<pygi> cbx33: what? when? what?!
<cbx33> hehe....read up...
<cbx33> I need to poll at regular intervals to see if my parent process has been kill....and if so..commit suicide
<cbx33> what's the best way to run the poller inpython?
<cbx33> the only way I have used is a gboject time
<cbx33> r
<cbx33> but could a thread do it?
<cbx33> what do you suggest?
<pygi> cbx33: can't we make that a parent process report itself (its status) to a children  when it's shutting down?
<cbx33> unfortunately not this time round
<cbx33> we have to make our changes to scp....
<cbx33> that will be addressed in due time
<pygi> ah,  oki, then what you and ogra said above is fine by me
<pygi> just choose some sane interval
<cbx33> and use gboject?
<cbx33> for the timer?
<pygi> you can, yes
<cbx33> ok....
<cbx33> I'll try that out now
<pygi> but for edgy+1 we should do it the way I suggested above
<cbx33> we have already thought of that
<pygi> good, that means I was completely useless now :)
<cbx33> going afk for a while to finish this off and to test it
<cbx33> no it doesn't
<pygi> go finish it :)
<cbx33> I will
<pygi> hey ho Yagisan 
<Yagisan> G'day pygi
<pygi> what's up? :)
<Yagisan> pygi, upgrading to edgy
<cbx33> Yagisan: I now have a 4200 X2 AMD processor ;)
<Yagisan> watching system have "issues"
<pygi> Yagisan: ehm, ehm :)
<Yagisan> cbx33, need a mailing address to ship it too :P
<pygi> cbx33: you bought that so you could run Windows under Xen, admit it, admit it :)))
<cbx33> I bought it so I can do quicker beta testing and more dev work ;)
<Yagisan> I mean, come on - "ILLEGAL EXTENDED X86 OPCODE" messages from the kernel can't be right
* pygi was just joking, FTR
<pygi> Yagisan: lol, indeeed
<cbx33> unfortunately, my nice new GeForce 7300 GT OC - is recognised by dapper as an ATI card
<pygi> yup, you told that yesterday
<cbx33> :(
<pygi> ogra: I released libburn 0.2.2 yesterday :)
<cbx33> ogra: that new artwork is Seeeeexxyy! 
<cbx33> you rock
<pygi> Hopefully we'll be able to base our implementation on 0.2.4 tho ^_^
<cbx33> Bon Echo?
<pygi> cbx33: ? :)
<lguerra> ogra ping
<cbx33> firefox is now called bon echo....according tto my new edgy upgrade ;)
<pygi> cbx33: ah, yes
<pygi> and 3.x is something bomb related, forgot what exactly
* jsgotangco is shamed to admit he is beginning to like gambas
<pygi> jsgotangco: hehe :)
<lguerra> highvoltage you give me some minutes in #ubuntu-cl?  
<pygi> wb Burgwork 
<lguerra> My English very is not flowed and wanted to speak you about the translation of the drupal without bothering the other people
<TeePOG> hi again
<ogra> lguerra, pong
<lguerra> hi ogra
<ogra> hey
<lguerra> ogra, you give me some minutes in #ubuntu-cl? My English very is not flowed and wanted to speak you about the translation of the drupal without bothering the other people
<ogra> i have nothing to do with drupal/webpage issues ...
<ogra> pips1 woud be your best bet for that i think
<lguerra> and about other matters that I have in Colombia and itself not to whom to resort
<jsgotangco> regarding edubuntu???
<ogra> as long as its related to ltsp, the CD isos or edubuntu packages i can help you ... but beyond that others come in
<lguerra> In Colombia is celebrated in the UCPR the symposium of enseabilidad of the informatica and for this ocasion they have invited us.  The university this interested in which we show something and that we carry some people that speak about its experiences with software free.  
<lguerra> jsgotangco, yes
<cbx33> ogra: done :D
<lguerra> translation is about drupal's edubuntu
<ogra> cbx33, dnoe ? 
<cbx33> I'll send you the files in an email
<jsgotangco> lguerra: we don't have the translation modules built in i think
<cbx33> that's what I said isn't it ;)
<ogra> you mean it dies with the session now ? 
<ogra> YAY
<cbx33> it should do
<ogra> cbx33, you rock ! :)
<cbx33> just about to test it
<lguerra> jsgotangco, http://www.ubuntu-cl.org/Wiki/TraduccionEdubuntuOrg/PaginasPorTraducir please
<lguerra> highvoltage had knowledge of the theme
<highvoltage> I deny having knowledge of anything!
<highvoltage> hi lguerra :)
<lguerra> hi highvoltage
<lguerra> ahhhhhhhh me da piedra no hacerme entender :(
<lguerra> P3L|C4N0, me puedes ayudar?
<highvoltage> just got back at the office, okay I'll join #ubuntu-cl
<willvdl> highvoltage, habla espanol?
<willvdl> ola RichEd
<RichEd> 1) where's the doc overview page you did ? the theory ?
<RichEd> and 2) is there an advocay wiki review page ?
<willvdl> 1) is on canonical wiki under WillVanDerLeij
<willvdl> 2) not as far as I can tell.
<willvdl> Haven't put anything in since I wanted to give you a chance to look around after yesterday's meeting and last night's wiki session
<RichEd> Are you happy that the WillVanDerLeij moves to wiki.ubuntu ?
<willvdl> absolutely. needs an update anyway
<RichEd> Or would you like to do a trim version ?
<willvdl> where do you want to put it?
<RichEd> check this out ... https://wiki.edubuntu.org/education and follow the planning link at the bottom of the page
<willvdl> looked at it this morning
<willvdl> looking again quick
<willvdl> ew. slow today
<RichEd> not at all the same as this morning ...
<willvdl> ooh, quite a bit more
<highvoltage> willvdl: no igualar una palabra 
<cbx33> ogra: dude it works....
<cbx33> and I think it is a pretty sexy workaround ;)
<cbx33> 10 second poller 
<cbx33> I'll get the files to you asap
<ogra> great
<ogra> i'll upload them :)
<willvdl> RichEd, I've been torn between wanting to:
<RichEd> I'm busy with the profiling page now ... == Focus Point #1  == Initiative #1 
<willvdl> a) have it in edubuntu wiki
<willvdl> b) in ubuntu marketing space
<RichEd> -> Advocacy will be under == Focus Point #2  == Initiative #2 == Exercise #1 
* ogra spots an libburn upload
<ogra> pygi, CONGRATS !
<willvdl> yip.
<RichEd> willvdl: I think you overall thinking page must come into our plan under : Focus Point #2 * Make contact with our Users and Stakeholders  
<jsgotangco> wooo
* jsgotangco sings praises to mighy pygi 
* RichEd plays the harp as an accompaniment
* danielhedblom dances like the Stevie monkeboy
<RichEd> It shows how the exercise fits with the top level objectives
<willvdl> thinking on this
<RichEd> The "work product" that results msut move to marketing ... but the planning is ours to give it focus ?
<willvdl> true. kinda like a roadmap
<RichEd> yep ... it's emerging nicely ... all initiatives or exercises must fit with a target objetive
<RichEd> Getting a sarmie & koffie ... have a read and I'll get back  here in 5
<willvdl> fp#2 - i#2 includes ALL documentation? handbook, advocacy, support etc?
<willvdl> The big question is where to put what :)
<RichEd> forums, web sites, mail lists
<RichEd> Review Channels of Comunication = superset
<pygi> thanks ogra ^_^
<RichEd> Documentation = sub set
<RichEd> Printed Documentation = sub sub set
<pygi> congrats cbx33 also :)
<RichEd> web Documentation = sub sub set
<pygi> ogra: we've got packages in universe, wheee :)
<willvdl> aha. quick phone call. back in 5
<ogra> so there should be plenty of testing during edgy that will bring us libburn love in edgy+1 ;)
<pygi> ogra: indeed, but for edgy+1 we'll have much better rewritten libburn with new features ^_^
<ogra> yay
<pygi> probably that is, I can't be sure :)
<pygi> but all in all, it should be nice :)
<pygi> we'll have (I hope) at least libburn 0.2.4 ready for edgy+1
<pygi> libburn 0.3.1 (the rewrite) won't make it on time I'm afraid probably
<pygi> ogra: you should make people test libburn, hehe :)
<ogra> i will :)
<cbx33> ogra: just pbuilding
<cbx33> I have tested here....
<cbx33> it should be fine
<cbx33> if you have an LTSP environment...I would really appreciate a quick test
<cbx33> I sdon;t have one here
<ogra> have a look at /usr/share/doc/ltsp-server/examples/qemu-ltsp ;)
<ogra> you dont need a client 
<ogra> we have virtualization now 
<cbx33> well put it this way....that's what my new machine at home is for
<cbx33> I'm at work yet
<ogra> ah
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> i'll be going home soon
<pygi> ogra: yay, nice :)
<TeePOG> personally I use VMWare player
<pygi> cbx33: we should hold BOF on future SCP development if we both manage to go to UDS (/me very much doubts about himself tho :P)  ^_^
<pygi> hey bddebian ;)
<bddebian> Morning pygi
<pygi> libburn in universe ^_^
<bddebian> pygi: I just saw the upload.  Nice! :-)
<pygi> uh, Ante messed description for libburn-doc :)
<bddebian> :-)
<pygi> how can a documentation be a library ^_^
<pygi> ah, well :)
<willvdl> RichEd, minor point but we should make education -> Education
<Yagisan> thanks to whoever put the dnsmasq sample in the docs
<Yagisan> you made my migration easier :)
<cbx33> ok i made a mistake I need some help quick
<RichEd> willvdl: ? you mean the page name ? capitalised ?
<cbx33> from a ps output....
<willvdl> yip
<cbx33> i need the first number
<cbx33> ie the id number
<cbx33> my problem is they sometimes start with a space
<cbx33> with grep how can I specify anumbver of spaces
<cbx33> like grep "^(anynumber ofspaces) 987" 
<cbx33> is it possible
<willvdl> it is, something like (^W.
<pygi> bddebian: you on edgy right now?
<cbx33> willvdl: nothin
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://wiki.edubuntu.com/EdubuntuLtsConfParams <-anyone else get a security warning?
<willvdl> my regexp is rusty
<Kamping_Kaiser> and should that be com or org?
<willvdl> maybe need to specify regexp on commandline to grep?
<RichEd> willvdl: explain your view of the case & naming convention ... to me wiki.ubuntu.com/education could be a page, or a subdirectory loading a default page inside.
<rodarvus> Kamping_Kaiser, yes, you are supposed to get a security warning if you use edubuntu.com
<rodarvus> use edubuntu.org
<rodarvus> or ubuntu.com
<cbx33> w00t
<Kamping_Kaiser> rodarvus, not if you visit ubuntu.com actually - hte cert is made to the rigth site
<rodarvus> (rationale: we have a certificate for edubuntu.org, the official domain, but not for edubuntu.com
<cbx33> oh no
<cbx33> that' snot it
<knixtech> ha you said "snot"
<knixtech> ^_^
<pygi> knixtech: !?
<cbx33> knixtech: lol - but now is not the time
<cbx33> :p
<knixtech> srry
<cbx33> hehehe
<RichEd> so I felt it was better to use a standard convention, and not just a wiki subset view ... users may be used to other url formats,and I myself would never mix cases when I type in a url ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> another question (same page https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLtsConfParams ) - are all these understood by dapper or edgy? the dapper link has bugger all options
<ogra> they are from breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<ogra> i'll set up a new page for edgy that will list the tons of new options we have now
<cbx33> got it
<ogra> but all of them should be understood by dapper as well 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks ogra , i'll try using them.
<ogra> its just that dapper adds new ones, but we didnt drop the breezy ones
<juliux> ogra, my knot3 edubuntu installation hangs all the time during building ltsp chroot
<ogra> juliux, can you check on tty4 what its doing 
* ogra suspects portmap
<juliux> yes
<ogra> ok
<ogra> it will time out after ~5-10min
<juliux> ok i will wait
<ogra> i wasnt aware its still there, will look into it
<ogra> can you file a but and assign it to me ? 
<juliux> sure
* RichEd -> out for 30 min
<ogra> so i can mark it as release critial
<juliux> no its going on
<juliux> now
<ogra> good
<willvdl> Sorry RichEd, I'll pop it in a mail
<willvdl> was on phone
<RichEd> np
<RichEd> msg window is fine 
<juliux> ogra, which package should i use ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> is the file case sensitive?
<ogra> portmaop
<lguerra> highvoltage, ping
<juliux> ogra, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/portmap/+bug/61668 i cannt assige it to you
<lguerra> highvoltage, my email is lguerra80@gmail.com, sorry
<juliux> ogra, if found the assign to option;)
<ogra> done
<cbx33> ogra: i had a problem
<cbx33> fixed
<cbx33> just testing
<ogra> good
<juliux> yes the next stop, the installer tries to search on the mirror but i have no internet connection ;)
<cbx33> ogra: sent
<ogra> thanks
<lguerra> jsgotangco: When it would be able to know that sucedo with that business about the official recognition for the girls of the school?  
<cbx33> ogra: does it look ok?
<ogra> urgh ... you should have made it a -0ubuntuX version
<ogra> to indicate we only fix bugs on top of the upstream version
<pygi> ogra: aren't we the upstream in this case? :)
<ogra> right
<ogra> my mistake ... indeed we are
<sbalneav> Morning ogra. 
<pygi> hey sbalneav, libburn is universe ^_^
<sbalneav> Commenting out the kill -HUP esd did indeed fix the problem.
<sbalneav> pygi: Congrats!  Are you a motu now?
<ogra> sbalneav, yeah
<sbalneav> ogra: Anything else you need me to test/help with?
<pygi> sbalneav: nah, not my package, I just bugged people :) Told you I can't be motu before I get my keys signed
<ogra> somehow the ubuntu and debian versions behave differently wrt -HUP
<ogra> sbalneav, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/portmap/+bug/61668 
<sbalneav> ogra: sound still works when a different user logs in?
<ogra> if oyu have an idea how to make netstat timeout faster, that would be very helpful
<ogra> sbalneav, i would think so ... havent tested ...
<sbalneav> k, gimme a minute to read the bug.
<ogra> else we need to properly stop and then start it again from ldm 
<sbalneav> How are you calling the netstat?
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> the postinst of portmap does it
<sbalneav> Ah.
<sbalneav> They're probably calling like -ap instead of anp and it's trying to do a DNS lookup.
<Kamping_Kaiser> is X_MOUSE_DEVICE implimented yet? :S i might need it for a serial mouse
<sbalneav> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, it should preseed that setting.
<ogra> Kamping_Kaiser, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks.
<ogra> but it doesnt preseed it 
<ogra> an i think inputattach (what we use to map it to /dev/input/mice) needs the protocol in any case
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it take /dev/ or 'ps2' type argument?
<ogra> no
<ogra> ps2 is autodetected
<ogra> it takes /dev/ttySX and the protocol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta
<ogra> X_MOUSE_PROTOCOL
<ogra> man inputattach should show all protocols it knows
* Kamping_Kaiser has a lot to learn :|
<ogra> cbx33, scp-client doesnt start for me in ltsp
<ogra> Kamping_Kaiser, well, our use of inputattach as backend isnt documented very well
<cbx33> ogra: whaaaa?
<cbx33> LTSP_CLIENT should be equal to ltsp right ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> never
<Kamping_Kaiser> ogra, i havent looked at much doco yet, - the install worked so well i havent had to untill just now (i'm trying to get 'perfect' boot happening for me)
<cbx33> it was on dapper
<ogra> just check if its not empty
<ogra> nope
<ogra> it was set to the hostname of the client 
<cbx33> shute
<ogra> which in dapper defaulted to ltsp
<cbx33> ok, I have 10 minutes
<cbx33> then have to leave and my laptop is shutdown....
<cbx33> I'll do my best dude
<ogra> if not os.getenv('LTSP_CLIENT'):
<ogra>     sys.exit(0)
<cbx33> sorry 
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> ^^^ that *should* work
<ogra> (untested)
<cbx33> can u try it quickly there?
<cbx33> then I can rebuild pacakge
<sbalneav> ogra: I'm going to tear apart the portmap package now, see what it's up to.
<ogra> sbalneav, ta
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks for that folks. got plenty to search up tomorrow :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll see you then :)
<ogra> cbx33, the above code seems to work
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> just rebuiding
<ogra> just tested it
<cbx33> you're AMAZING ! !!
<ogra> sbalneav, gah, doesnt work for the second user, youre right
<ogra> sh*t
<sbalneav> k, we've got a patch to apply for that.
<sbalneav> It's some kind of whacky authentication mechanism that ESD tries to use.
<sbalneav> So, you can either apply the patch, or, I suppose, kill and restart esd, whichever is easiest for you to sneak in.
<RichEd> sbalneav: I missed your ping last night ... give me a holler when and if you still want to chat :)
<pygi> RichEd: when do we continue? :)
<cbx33> ogra: ignore email.....did redo the orig . tar
<juliux> cbx33, great sound during the edubunut start!
<RichEd> pygi: I've made a wiki home for the overall planning exercise ... and the country profile is the next activity to add for discussion after I do the user categories ... give me a few minutes to wrap up a conversation and I will share with you
<cbx33> ogra: done and dusted
<cbx33> I have to go home
<cbx33> ty juliux 
<cbx33> needs polish
<pygi> RichEd: uh, I won't be here in few mins :(
<pygi> gotta run now
<RichEd> okay tomorrow then ...
<RichEd> still busy
<juliux> hm there is no timeout on the dapper cd
<cbx33> bye all
<juliux> cu cbx33 
<sbalneav> ogra: What version of portmap's in edgy?
<ogra> ogra@edubuntu:~/devel/edgy-ltsp$ apt-cache show portmap|grep Version
<ogra> Version: 5-20
<rodarvus> I think portmap 5 is used by all linux distributions since seven or eight years ago
<rodarvus> (but I might be wrong, of course)
<cbx33> hey !
* cbx33 is on his mobile in the car ;)
<cbx33> ogra: are we good on that package now?
<cbx33> willvdl: any news on ESA?
<willvdl> yip.
<willvdl> have a look at RichEd's planning https://wiki.edubuntu.org/education
<willvdl> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/education/planning rather
<willvdl> fp #2 is the meat for us
<cbx333> grrr.
<cbx333> right, I'm off.....bbl, hopefully on my new PC, if it doesn't think my new graphics card is an ATI again
<cbx333> did anyone see that mail on the ML about meeting notes/minutes ?
<cbx333> erk....time to go
<willvdl> yeah
<sbalneav> ogra: I can't see where portmap's doing a netstat.  it IS doing an rpcinfo -p, but only after portmap starts.  Maybe, because of the chroot, portmap doesn't start, because it IS already running on the host machine, and this causes the problem?
<ogra> hmm, might be
<ogra> so we should be fine if we add a check for /etc/ltsp_chroot and dont do the rpcinf run then
<sbalneav> And therefore, the rpcinfo sits and hangs.
<ogra> can you find out *why* it needs that rpcinfo call ? does anything break if we remove it ?
<sbalneav> Yes, that would work.  Hold on, let me check.
<ogra> (hint) edit /var/cache/dpkg/info/portmap.postinst and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure portmap to test it ;)
<ogra> sorry, the dev meeting started, freeze is in progress now ... need to attend
<ogra> sbalneav, you might want to lurk and correct me if i say something wrong about the hackfest ;)
<sbalneav> I've got my own meeting to attend to in 20 minutes, but I'll lurk as long as I can.
<ogra> ok, thanks 
<sbalneav> ogra: As far as I can see, it's just printing out status information.  It's at the bottom of the postinst file.
<sbalneav> I'd just hoze it, personally.
<sbalneav> In -meeting now.
<ogra> it wasnt there in dapper 
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> portmap is actually not installed in a chroot
<ogra> its installed on the server side as dependency of nfs-kernel-server
<lguerra> ogra: You consider that is possible to reuse some plot VERY old to mount a laboratory with edubuntu for a school of basica primary?  You plot them do not they exceed pentium 100
<ogra> with edgy something like PI 133Mhz with at least 32MB ram should work as ltsp clients
<lguerra> ogra: DD is obligatory?
<ogra> DD ?
<sbalneav> ogra, i have to run off to my own meeting now.
<sbalneav> I'll be back later.
<ogra> ciao
<ogra> thanks for the help :=
<ogra> :)
<lguerra> ogra: HD sorry, i think in spanish Disco Duro :P
<ogra> ltsp clients dont need a disk, no
<ogra> but they need to be able to netboot and you need one powerful server
<ogra> its perfect for such kind of hardware
<lguerra> ogra: ok, i can test the edgy at this lab and report bugs
<ogra> that would be great ! :)
<lguerra> Where I can obtain a manual of installation of edgy (and edgy iso cd images) or is identical to dapper?  
<ogra> nope, its different .... best would be to wait for tomorrows iso, we did some major bugfix work today that will be included there
<ogra> isos are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/
<lguerra> oks, 
<ogra> 20060922 will contain todays fixes
<ogra> make sure the server has two network cards, then everything should work automagically
<willvdl> ping highvoltage
<lguerra> ogra, i need start the clients with floppy, any special image?
<ogra> a netbootable one ;)
<ogra> lguerra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe
<lguerra> ogra: tks
<willvdl> cheers all. see you in the morning
<EmxBA> hi 
<paolob> Hi ogra! what about the package gnome-power-manager with the no-hibernate patch? is it available? thank you!
<sbalneav> ogra: ping, still awake?
<cbx33> hi all
<LaserJock> cbx33!
<cbx33> quick question...I'm just about to finish installing my shiney new dapper system
<cbx33> hey LaserJock 
<cbx33> can I just copy my home area fro mthe old one, so that things like thunderbird etc are all setup
<cbx33> LaserJock: hi dude
<LaserJock> what were using before?
<cbx33> dapper
<cbx33> my proc and mobo died
<cbx33> I hve just bought a new one
<cbx33> well birthday present
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> AMD 4200 X2 :D
<cbx33> my virtual machines should fly now ;)
<cbx33> anyone still here?
<LaserJock> yeah
<cbx33> heheh
<LaserJock> I think it would be fine
<cbx33> do I have to do something to get dual core working?
<cbx33> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0393 (rev a1) my new graphics card isn't supported
<cbx33> just resdtaring now
<cbx33> brb
<cbx33> hey I'm back
<cbx33> do I have to do anything special to get dual core working?
<Burgwork> cbx33, shouldn't
<Burgwork> LaserJock, ok, that boys and girls club computer survey is pretty funny
<cbx33> Burgwork, thanks
<cbx33> anyway I can confirm its using both cores?
<cbx33> and to setup my new nvidia card 
<Rondom> Burgwork: I also want to laugh
<Burgwork> no diea
<cbx33> do I just apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<Burgwork> I think so
<gnomefreak> thats the driver
<cbx33> i need the kernel module too right?
<cbx33> and then run the enable thingy
<gnomefreak> cbx33: change the X config file to use nvidia
<cbx33> you recommend doing that manually?
<gnomefreak> cbx33: no need for the enable thing
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> cbx33: dapper the enable command was hit or miss
<cbx33> last time it made my xorg config think I had an ATI card seriously
<cbx33> definitely
<gnomefreak> im kind of liking xorg-edit
<gnomefreak> 3rd aprty crap though
<cbx33> ah
<gnomefreak> party
<gnomefreak> its a pretty gui for your xorg.conf file
<cbx33> nice
<Burgwork> however, it exposes too much of the xorg.conf in the UI
<Burgwork> it doesn't really deal with the issue
<LaserJock> Burgwork: what survey?
<Burgwork> LaserJock, you on edubuntu-devel?
<LaserJock> ML?
<Burgwork> yep
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> let me go look
<cbx33> Burgwork, hahaHAHAHA
<cbx33> wow add a good deal of profanity and that's what our schools result would be
<LaserJock> lol
<cbx33> sorry Burgwork 
<Burgwork> no worries
<cbx33> well, someone said if I do cat /proc/cpuinfo I should see 2 cpus
<cbx33> I don;t
<cbx33> #I'm back !!!!
<cbx33> mwuhaha
<cbx33> so LaserJock you think just copying my home across should work?
<LaserJock> sure, why not?
<LaserJock> I do it all the time
<cbx33> heheh ok
<cbx33> they are both pretty much upto date
<LaserJock> I used to do it distro to distro
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> I have nvidia working
<cbx33> last thing is this kernel business
<cbx33> bbl
<Yagisan> hmm
<Yagisan> Setting up ltspfs (0.4.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<Yagisan> dpkg: error processing ltspfs (--configure):
<Yagisan>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Yagisan> ^^
<Yagisan> Known bug ??
<sbalneav> Yagisan: Hm
<sbalneav> ltspfs or ltspfsd?
<Yagisan> ltspfs
<sbalneav> Could you file a bug?
<sbalneav> I'll have a look at it tonight.
<Yagisan> sbalneav, can't right now (I'm suppossed to be in an exam)
<sbalneav> When you get a chance, that'd be great.
<Yagisan> sbalneav, it's Bug #61738
<sbalneav> Got it
<sbalneav> Thanks.
<sbalneav> Hopefully we'll have an update tomorrow.
<Yagisan> sbalneav, thanks mate
<Yagisan> sbalneav, this worries me more -> jamie@doomguy:~/COIT12170_Data_Comms$ *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin terminated
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<pygi> cbx33: !!!
<cbx33> hey pygi 
<pygi> hi cbx33, how is you?
<pygi> fixed everything? :)
<cbx33> i did indeed
<pygi> nice, congrats
<cbx33> can I mount an lvm disk from within ubuntu
<cbx33> I have a disk which has some stuff on it
<cbx33> and I need to get it off
<cbx33> it was written as an lvm group
<cbx33> dude this new PC IS DA BOMB !!!!!
<LaserJock> heh
#edubuntu 2006-09-22
<knixtech> hello all
<bimberi> hi there knixtech
<knixtech> hows it going
<bimberi> fine thanks
<mhz_work> jsgotangco: congrats! for the job at the foundation
* mhz_work had not seen jsgotangco 'in person'  before, so...
<jsgotangco> mhz_work: thanks, its pretty busy work though!
<mhz_work> i know
<mhz_work> but you love it
<jsgotangco> sure
<sbalneav> Evening all
<mhz_work> evening
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav 
<sbalneav> Hey LaserJock
<sbalneav> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra is on IRC right now!
<sbalneav> !last ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sbalneav> Hmm, what is it to see what Ollie last said?
<mhz_work> !lastseen ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastseen ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhz_work> !seenlst ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seenlst ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhz_work> !seenlast ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seenlast ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhz_work> nope
<bimberi> afaik ubotu doesn't store that
<bimberi> Seveas would know better though
<bddebian> Howdy
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<mhz> joejaxx: oh, i had noticed you were here too
<mhz> duh..."i had not noticed"
<joejaxx> mhz: :)
<knixtech> hey guys
<danielhedblom> hi there knixtech
<knixtech> how are ya
<RichEd> hello 
<pips1> moin
<pips1> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra is on IRC right now!
<pips1> hehe
<pips1> ogra: you awake yet?
<pips1> I'll do some testing with knot3 last daily build
<pips1> do you want me to test a dist-upgrade 6.06 -> 6.10, before I wipe the disk and start fresh with 6.10? Would that be of any interest?
<TeePOG> morning all
<pips1> morning
<TeePOG> hi highvoltage, Kamping_Kaiser, pips1, RichEd, ogra
<TeePOG> and everyone I missed
<RichEd> hey TeePOG 
<TeePOG> good morning all
* RichEd greets pips1 warmly ... nice email :)
<RichEd> pips1: busy responding to it now ... which is why I didn't see your moin
* TeePOG will brb, need to disconnect car's battery
<pips1> hi RichEd
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi TeePOG 
* pips1 reads sfllaw's recent testing guidelines
<TeePOG> wb Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser 'cleans up' room
<TeePOG> i've been dying to ask: does the services on this server not have an auto-join on identify? I use many different PCs, on W*nd*ws and *nix, and it's a schlep to setup my channel list on all of them
* TeePOG tries to look tidy so that Kamping_Kaiser doesn't clean him up also
<Burgundavia> TeePOG: autojoin is a client function, not a server one
<TeePOG> actually Burgundavia, most of the other servers I'm on, have a list you set in nickserv that auto-joins you to your list of channels upon identify
<TeePOG> i don't mean to gainsay you, but i use it daily
<Burgundavia> how big are these servers?
<TeePOG> blabbernet? i'd say pretty big... not sure about exact numbers
<TeePOG> lagnet, ditto
<highvoltage> TeePOG: blabbernet is *tiny* compared to freenode though :)
* TeePOG was merely asking... i can get by, i was really thinking i just couldn't find it
<TeePOG> wasn't expecting such a vehement response
<TeePOG> i wasn't impugning the services on your [and my]  favourite server
<pips1> ogra: ping
<dibblego> hello, I did a kernel upgrade on my son's machine and it seems to be corrupt - how do I roll back with the live CD?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whtas corrupt?
<Kamping_Kaiser> does grub load?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then youcan press <esc> when grubs loading, and choose a different kernel
<RichEd> ping pips1 
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<pygi> hey RichEd, cbx33 
<cbx33> hi RichEd 
<cbx33> pygi: my new machine kicks ass !
<pygi> cbx33: I know, you've told me that for several times :)
<dibblego> I was able to rollback using chroot
<cbx33> no but.....it seriously does ;)
<cbx33> sorry pygi 
* cbx33 is just very excited at startingto do more dev work on it ;)
<pygi> cbx33: lol, don't appologise
<Electro> Does anyone know how to set up PHP in apache
<cbx33> Electro: what are you trying to do....are you running this on an edubuntu machine?
<Electro> yep
<cbx33> hmm...
<cbx33> I thought it already had php
<Electro> I used thing from repositories
<Electro> s
<cbx33> school tool?
<cbx33> Electro: hang on a sec
<Electro> Installed Apache 2 and php
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> what is the problem?
<Electro> but it doesn't work
<Electro> try my ip address
<cbx33> http://127.0.0.1
<cbx33> try that
<Electro> i know
<cbx33> what do you get?
<Electro> it just says to me that i should download a phtml file
<cbx33> eh?
<Electro> h1n2xvmm.phtml
<Electro> that
<cbx33> that's not normal
<cbx33> is this dapper?
<Electro> yep
<Electro> fully up to date
<cbx33> hango n
<cbx33> is libapache2-mod-php5 
<cbx33> installed?
<cbx33> i presume you're using php5?
<Electro> installed
<Electro> when I try index.php it just returns me text
<Electro> the php code
<RichEd> hi cbx33 pygi & others
<cbx33> hi again RichEd 
<cbx33> do you have <?php ?> enclosing the code?
<Electro> yep
<Electro> at the end
<Electro> its proper code
<cbx33> have you restarted apache
<Electro> no
<cbx33> try
<Electro> but I did restart my computer
<cbx33> hmm....infuture you don;t need to do that
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> unless you kernel upgraded?
<Electro> i'm running the latest version
<RichEd> without interrupting any of the busy testing going on ... can anyone point me to any look & feel mock-ups for edgy ? edubuntu or ubuntu
<cbx33> RichEd: you don't have an sio yet?
<cbx33> iso
<Electro> is there any solution to my problem
<cbx33> Electro: I'm thinking
<cbx33> can you pastebin your apache configs?
<RichEd> cbx33: nope ... I need to clean up one of my old machines and set up as a make & break & testing environment
<Electro> which config files
<cbx33> apache.conf
<Electro> ok
<cbx33> and cfheck if php is in the mods_enabled
<cbx33> RichEd: hmm....I can get you a few screenshots?
<RichEd> cbx33: Shot. That's why I asked for mock-up etc :) But *not* if I take up testing time. Thanks.
<Electro> php is NOT in mods_enbled
<Electro> how to enable it
<TeePOG> i'm gonna tattoo this into my hand now... what's the command to switch the desktop managers on the ltsp?
<Electro> firefox is stupid
<Electro> it doesn't open pages
<Electro> anyomore
<Electro> for some reason
<Electro> hey
<Electro> php is NOT in mods_enabled
<Electro> php is NOT in mods_enabled
<Electro> how do I enable it
<Electro> anyone out there
<Electro> hey
<Electro> what is the terminal command to copy
<juliux> morning
<cbx33> RichEd: did you want any screen shots
<RichEd> Yes please.
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> Electro: there is a way to enable a module
<Electro> enbled it
<Electro> already
<cbx33> good does it work?
<Electro> now it works
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> good job
<Electro> cp
<Electro> saved me
<cbx33> you shouldn't use cp
<Electro> why
<cbx33> you should use ln -s
<Electro> well it works
<cbx33> because the mods_available file will be updated from time to time
<Electro> what is ln -s
<cbx33> so you shuold symlink from mods_enabled to mods_available
<Electro> oops
<cbx33> it's a symlink.....it points to another file
<cbx33> if you get my meaning
<Electro> so I need a symlink
<Electro> well ok
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> it is prefferable
<cbx33> but
<cbx33> wait
<cbx33> hold on 2 secs
<Electro> do I require a special module for MySQL
<cbx33> yes
<Electro> where can I get it
<Electro> the module
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> wait 2 secs
<Electro> ok
<cbx33> Electro: look at this command a2enmod
<Electro> what about it
<cbx33> it's used to enable mods
<Electro> ok
<Electro> but what about mysq
<Electro> l
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> install php-mysql
<cbx33> if you already have a mysql server installed
<Electro> let me see
<Electro> got it
<Electro> php-mysql
<Electro> wait a sec
<Electro> but I don't see the mod in mods_available
<cbx33> you won't
<cbx33> it's a php mod
<Electro> so i'm free with it
<Electro> ?
<cbx33> you should be
<cbx33> have you ever setup a mysql database before?
<Electro> yep
<cbx33> I'll leaveyou to it then ;)
<Electro> besides, I'm using an automated installer
<Electro> if it fails, then i'll resort to doing it manually
<Electro> cya
<juliux> RichEd, morning, we have a also an ubuntu/edubuntu booth at systems in munich
<RichEd> great juliux ... make sure to make notes for our news :)
<cbx33> willvdl: hi
<TeePOG> hi willvdl
<willvdl> hi guys
<willvdl> crrrazy friday
<cbx33> RichEd: prefered email?
<RichEd> anyone cbx33 pick !
<cbx33> RichEd: get that?
<RichEd> one time shoe shine
<RichEd> saved to disk ... just need to get a minute to open it !
<cbx33> heh
<pips1> cbx33,  I want to test the dist-upgrade 'dapper' -> 'edgy' (knot3, daily build 22-Sep). do I change the reference of dapper to edgy in  /etc/apt/sources.list or /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/apt/sources.list ? or both?
<cbx33> pips1: 
<cbx33> hmm....
<cbx33> I'm not sure
<cbx33> I think you'd do it to one and then the other?
<pips1> i'll try to change both and see what happens :)
<cbx33> ok
<pips1> hun, apt-get dist-upgrade did nothing
<pips1> huh
<cbx33> did you apt-get update first>
<pips1> yes
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> odd
<RichEd> thanks cbx33 : I like the fire feeling in #1
* pips1 is checking the sources.list again
<cbx33> bbl
<TeePOG> wb Burgwork
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<pygi> cbx33: ping
<cbx33> pong pygi 
<mario__> cbx33: sorry dc
<cbx33> s'ok pygi 
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<ogra> sbalneav, pong
<sbalneav> hey!  Get my 2 mails?
<ogra> the esd code has to wait for edgy+1, sorry ...
<sbalneav> one about esd, the other with the ltspfs patch.
<ogra> there are plenty of patches exactly in the socet creation area already
<sbalneav> Yeah, that's fine, I was just sending it along so you'd know what the issue was.
<ogra> so that will need a lot of testing
<ogra> i just fixed up petters code to really kill esd and start it over again
<ogra> which is fine for now ...
<sbalneav> Sure
<ogra> and imho the real bug is esd not respecting -HUP 
<ogra> but we'll need your code very likely for xdmcp ... 
<ogra> since gdm wont restart esd
<cbx33> hey ogra 
<ogra> somehow my body refuses getting off detroit time ... 
* ogra just got up ...
<ogra> :/
<cbx33> ogra: did you read Jordi's blog post
* ogra is still wading through 600 mails ... give me some time :)
<cbx33> about partial blindness
<cbx33> from strained optical nerves
<cbx33> I thought of you :p
<cbx33> you get very little sleep dude
<bddebian> Heya
<cbx33> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya cbx33
<cbx33> howz it going bddebian 
<bddebian> Busy man, you?
<cbx33> bddebian: having a meeting I shouldn't be having
<cbx33> hi afternoon all
<pips1> hey
<cbx33> did it work?
<cbx33> the dapper -> edgy upgrade
<cbx33> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hhi
<cbx33> howz it all going
<cbx33> did you say you wouldn't be going to UDS?
<pips1> good evening all, got to run, see you
<cbx33> bye pips1 
<jsgotangco> cbx33: i doubt
<RichEd> cheers all ... enjoy the weekend ... family calls
<sbalneav> Good weekend, RichEd 
<RichEd> thanks.
<juliux> cu monday RichEd enjoy the weekend
<Petaris> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/09/22/1437203&from=rss
<Petaris> whoops, wrong channel
<Petaris> sorry
<sbalneav> Ogra doesn't love us anymore waaah
<EmxBA> hello
<cbx33> why doesn't cp copy directories starting with . (ie hidden ones)
<Petaris> cbx33: you need an option to copy them
<Petaris> IIRC
<cbx33> no, I got it
<cbx33> it was my mistake
<cbx33> I used /folder/*
<cbx33> It should have been /folder/.
<Petaris> ahh
<paolob-parroquia> Hi ogra! what about the gnome-power-manager anti-hibernation patch? Do we already have the deb package? thank you
<cbx33> evenin all
<cbx33> well the transfer is complete
<pygi> cbx33: edgy? :)
<cbx33> I am now on my shiney new machine with all my settings and documents
<LaserJock> cbx33!
<cbx33> Hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> \o/
<LaserJock> ogra: wahoo, edubuntu-menus got accepted
<pygi> congrats LaserJock 
<LaserJock> thanks
<LaserJock> now I just need to get it ready for Main :-)
<pygi> ^_^
#edubuntu 2006-09-23
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav 
<sbalneav> LaserJock: hey hey
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Check out Linux.com
<sbalneav> Read what we were up to last week.
<LaserJock> wahoo
<LaserJock> btw, edubuntu-menus just got accepted ;-)
<LaserJock> finally made it through NEW
<LaserJock> sbalneav: when do you think local apps will be supported?
<sbalneav> Well, we'll probably be speccing out that for edgy+1
<LaserJock> I'll be in on that for sure
<LaserJock> as soon as I can run an opengl app on the client I'll force my department to set up an LTSP lab ;-)
<LaserJock> Burgwork: you here?
<sbalneav> Which app?
<Burgwork> LaserJock, yep
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ghemical and other molecular display programs
<LaserJock> Burgwork: what do you think of the email in edubuntu-user or -devel about timed menus?
<Burgwork> interesting idea
<Burgwork> the proper place for that is lockdown keys in gnome, edited via pessulus
<Burgwork> ie: don
<Burgwork> ie: don
<Burgwork> don't show menus entries with games in it
* Burgwork is tired
<LaserJock> sorry
<LaserJock> I just wondered if there was much demand for that sort of thing
<Burgwork> lockdown is one of those things that is very specific to the implementati0on
<LaserJock> mhm
<Burgwork> we should offer the option, at least
<LaserJock> I need to look more into pessulus and gconf
<LaserJock> I'm not sure how that would be implemented
<LaserJock> grrr
<LaserJock> this is getting annoying
<Burgwork> it would probably need a patch to gnome-menus as well
<LaserJock> uggg
<LaserJock> something I'd love to avoid
<LaserJock> :-)
<Burgwork> no, it is ok
<Burgwork> upstream is willing to talk about new lockdown keys
<LaserJock> well, it'd involve seb
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Burgwork> it would have to take the form of dont_show_menu
<Burgwork> dont_show_menu_categories=
<Burgwork> lockdown kesy are something GNOME shoudl be doing, not us
<LaserJock> Burgwork: yes, that is always an issue for me
<LaserJock> Ubuntu is my only development exposure
<LaserJock> so I tend to want to do everything within the project
<LaserJock> but it really isn't the place for most thing
<LaserJock> s
<Burgwork> yep
<LaserJock> it's also hard because it takes more time
<Burgwork> that it doest
<Burgwork> yep
<bddebian> Howdy
<sbalneav> 4
<LaserJock> hmm
<pygi> morning
<cbx333> boo
<pygi> morning cbx333 
<cbx333> morning pygi
<cbx333> can't sleep 
<cbx333> :(
<pygi> why not?!
<cbx333> dunno
<cbx333> too restless 
<cbx333> what are u up to?
<pygi> nothing really, sleeping :)
<cbx333> heh
<pygi> ^_^
<cbx333> wish my palmtop could run linux well
<pygi> hm, whats the problem?
<cbx333> lack of hardware support 
<Burgundavia> cbx333: likely it can
<cbx333> yeh but not the wireless as well, well not easily 
<cbx333> i'm not a h/w hacker
<TeePOG> morning all
<TeePOG> morning juliux
<juliux> moring TeePOG 
<TeePOG> how goes?
<TeePOG> ping highvoltage
<TeePOG> ping Kamping_Kaiser
<TeePOG> hi ogra, pygi
<pygi> hello TeePOG 
* TeePOG offers the chan some coffee
* juliux takes a tee
<pygi> TeePOG: coffee can't help =)
<TeePOG> lol juliux
<TeePOG> meh, why not pygi? been coding all night again?
<pygi> TeePOG: as most of time, yes^_^
<TeePOG> indeed... how about coffee with some speed in?
<TeePOG> or better... some nice tea? calm down, sleep
<juliux> pygi, did you tested mate tea?
<pygi> juliux: ahm? :)
<TeePOG> urrrr?
<pygi> TeePOG: I don't drink coffee btw. :P
<juliux> pygi, it is tea from south amerika with a lof of caffeine
<TeePOG> ohhhh i see pygi... what then? Coke? Pepsi?
<juliux> morning dsl reconnected RichEd-1 
<pygi> TeePOG: don't drink that also :)
<pygi> can of water might help tho ^_^
<TeePOG> pygi: what do you do to get up in the mornings? yoga?
<pygi> TeePOG: read above :)
<TeePOG> yah, i was typing my line and not reading chan :-S
<TeePOG> morning RichEd-1
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi TeePOG 
<TeePOG> back
<TeePOG> hi Kamping_Kaiser, how goes?
<Kamping_Kaiser> TeePOG, full :) just had dinner
<TeePOG> sheesh, i just had breakfast
<TeePOG> late breakfast, to be sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> not my fault you get up at 6pm :P
<TeePOG> lol
<TeePOG> no, 08:30AM
<TeePOG> ate at 10:30 only, it was a hectic morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> whao, you mean you dont live in my timezone? ;P
<Kamping_Kaiser> crazy! :)
<TeePOG> lol @ Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<TeePOG> you sound like an American now... "What?!? There's a world outside our borders?!?"
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<TeePOG> morning cbx33
<TeePOG> all the usual suspects are here
<cbx33> mornin TeePOG 
<cbx33> of course
<TeePOG> been coding all night cbx33
<TeePOG> ?
<cbx33> no...slept last night
<cbx33> ;)
<TeePOG> good stuff!
<cbx33> start coding again monday ;)
* TeePOG now has to get this icafe up&runnung again
<cbx33> heheh
<TeePOG> lucky i have coffee
<TeePOG> or i'd slit my wrists with a DIMM module
<cbx33> heheh
* Kamping_Kaiser looks at 1000 emails on debian-vote and wonders if he can bring himself to read them... any of them
<cbx33> Kamping_Kaiser, hit the delte key ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cbx33, i think i need to - but it just hapens to be a subject i care about :|
<cbx33> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> freenes
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> the GPL3?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, binary kernel modules +sourcess crap in debian main
* Kamping_Kaiser is against
<Kamping_Kaiser> +firmware
<TeePOG> Kamping_Kaiser: cat debian-vote | grep "care bears"
<TeePOG> because Care Bears really cares
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<TeePOG> lol
<TeePOG> j/k mate
<TeePOG> wb juliux_
<TeePOG> hi yvesC
<TeePOG> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> TeePOG: hi
<TeePOG> working or home, gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> home
<TeePOG> nice
* TeePOG is @ work :-(
* gnomefreak at home working all weekend things i didnt do all week
<TeePOG> hmmm, sounds familiar
<bddebian> Howdy
<cbx33> ping crimsun 
<pygi> hello again cbx33 :p
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<cbx33> howz it goin?
<pygi> cbx33: bad :)
<cbx33> y?
<pygi> cbx33: haven't slept tonight :)
<cbx33> y?
<cbx33> ubuntu wiki is down
<cbx33> :(
<lucasvo> true
<pygi> I know, it'll be back in 10 minutes
<pygi> cbx33: hacking purposes :P
<cbx33> pygi, !!!!
<cbx33> you must sleep properly
<pygi> cbx33: lol, that's kinda not possible :)
<cbx33> yeh i know the feeling
<cbx33> what's up with the wiki
<pygi> cbx33: maintaince
<cbx33> ah
<pygi> kill my spelling :P
<cbx33> pygi, I'm just installing wesnoth to take a look
<pygi> cbx33: heh :)
<pygi> which ver?
<pygi> cbx33: ?!
<TeePOG> ok, own up... who broke the wiki?!?
<TeePOG> hehehe
<TeePOG> ciao guys, going home now
<pygi> TeePOG: it's in maintaince mode!
* pygi notes for future generations that wiki will be back in cca. 10 minutes
<TeePOG> lol pygi, that's engineer-speak for "The #$%#$^ thing is broken and we are picking up the pieces"...
<TeePOG> j/k
<TeePOG> i'm off, ciao
<cbx33> pygi, just apt-getted it
<cbx33> it's amazing
<cbx33> brb
<pygi> cbx33: but which version, lol? :)
<pygi> 1.0.2?
<cbx33> um which is in universe dapper?
<pygi> cbx33: dunno, check :)
<jsgotangco> whats amazing?
<jsgotangco> wesnoth?
<pygi> jsgotangco: he's talking about that, yes
<jsgotangco> heh most people who play it for the first time say that
<pygi> jsgotangco: hehe :)
<lguerra> ogra: ping
<pygi> cbx33: poke
* Yagisan cries. my ltsp clients boot but have no mouse
<fxrsliberty> anybody home?
<sbalneav> Afternoon all
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey there bddebian
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav and bddebian 
<pygi> heya all
<Burgundavia> hey bddebian, LaserJock, pygi, sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello hello
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock, pygi, Burgundavia :)
<cbx33> evenin all
<LaserJock> cbx33!
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<pygi> hey ho cbx33 
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> brb
#edubuntu 2006-09-24
<cbx33> heh back
<Burgundavia> ogra: http://openuserful.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Patches
<Burgundavia> ogra: you might want to dig into those
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just read LTSP 4.2 allows use of local devices - what version does dapper ship with? i kinda need that functionality :S
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser: no, because Ubuntu is the new version of LTSP
<Kamping_Kaiser> er...?
<LaserJock> Edgy has it I believe Kamping_Kaiser 
<Burgundavia> yes, it does
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, mm ok. problem is i deplyed dapper for lts reasons ;)
<Burgundavia> ubuntu ltsp is a ground up rewrite of ltsp
* Kamping_Kaiser might have to bank on a ltsp backport.
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: you should talk to ogra and #ltsp
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, thanks. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek. time. bbl! 
<sbalneav> Kamping_Kaiser: It's unlikely that there'll be a backport of LTSP, as it also required some changes to the way gnome-vfs operated.
<Burgundavia> sbalneav: the summit sounded like it went well
<sbalneav> Went very well.  Lots accomplished.
<Burgundavia> too bad a few distros missed it...
<sbalneav> Well, the *IMPORTANT* ones were there :)
<Burgundavia> heh
<sbalneav> What will be interesting will be, come next spring, when LTSP's included in F, D, and U (FUD?) how much of a panic the other distros will be in to get it included in theirs.
<sbalneav> If you were shelling out $$$ for Novell/SuSE, and found out your distro didn't bother to come to a meeing when invited, don't you think you'd be a little angry?
<sbalneav> i.e. "Those guys got toys to play with NOW, I have to WAIT for another 6 months."
<sbalneav> Some of them will bail.  We get a lot of people in #ltsp running Novell.
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> Novell is very odd sometimes
<LaserJock> yeah, SuSE was what I was running mainly before Ubuntu
<crimsun> there are quite a few people in my lug who are quite excited about the newer ltsp (and what will ship in edubuntu)
<LaserJock> yeah, I need to go to my lug
<LaserJock> the first time I went they seemed pretty excited about LTSP and Edubuntu
<LaserJock> I'd love to do a demo
<LaserJock> If I had a cool thin client I could do it like ogra and highvoltage did at Paris
<Burgundavia> you can use anything
<LaserJock> I know, but the thin clients look cool
<LaserJock> 2 laptops would probably be the easiest though
<EmxBA> hello
<pygi> hello EmxBA 
<EmxBA> hi pygi! what's up in CRO?
<pygi> nothing much:)
<pygi> wb Laser_away 
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw :( </3 -> <sbalneav> Kamping_Kaiser: It's unlikely that there'll be a backport of LTSP, as it also required some changes to the way gnome-vfs operated.
<Kamping_Kaiser> drat it. i was banking on local usb
<pygi> ^_^
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi pygi 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<pygi> hi Kamping_Kaiser, don't be sad :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> pygi, i'll try :|
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser: will be better ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not if it isnt in dapper ;)
<pygi> oh, I just got added to the planet :)
* Kamping_Kaiser debates edgy chroot for ltsp on selecdted hosts.... :|
<pygi> hm...
* Kamping_Kaiser curses debian stable method - why does the best way of ensuring stabillity have to result in me missing out on cool features :( (dont answer - i know it already :P)
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser: :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<pygi> t?kahr :)
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser: translation & language guess? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_)
<Kamping_Kaiser> * o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> hungarian i asume from your hostmask
<pygi> I'm from Croatia, not Hungary!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<pygi> .hr is Croatia, .hu is Hungary :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not far off
<pygi> and it's not Croatian :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw :(
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders what croatia is /actually called/ to get .hr
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser: Hrvatska
<Kamping_Kaiser> whao. cool
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser: Vulcan :)
* Kamping_Kaiser blinks
<pygi> jsgotangco: !!! :)
<jsgotangco> hi!
<pygi> hey, how are you?
<jsgotangco> im good i had a long day though, and my skin is burned i think
<pygi> ah ;P
<pygi> hey Yagisan 
<juliux> hi Yagisan 
<bddebian> Howdy
<pygi> bddebian: hi ho
<bddebian> Hello again :-)
<pygi> now, lemme switch to u-d :P
* Yagisan waves to pygi and juliux 
<juliux> hi Yagisan 
<pygi> hey Yagisan 
<Yagisan> having a crap day today :(
<pygi> eh :(
<Yagisan> my www server / apt cacher box has died. It's either the net card or the m/b
<Yagisan> and none of my edgy ltsp clients have a working mouse on boot
<pygi> :-/
<cbx33> evenin all
#edubuntu 2007-09-17
<moquist> LaserJock: I maybe can help with the MIR. What does this involve?
<LaserJock> well, some of it is explaining the 36 CVEs moodle has :-)
<LaserJock> I'm currently editing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportMoodle
<LaserJock> that's the original one that got rejected
<LaserJock> and the template is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportTemplate
<LaserJock> moquist: can you answer these for me:
<LaserJock> Any binaries running as root or suid/sgid ? Any daemons ?
<LaserJock> Network activity: does it open any port ? Does it handle incoming network data ?
<moquist> LaserJock: sent email
<LaserJock> moquist: excellent, thanks
<LaserJock> moquist: I'm almost through the 36 CVEs
<moquist> LaserJock: great! I don't know what CVEs are, but I'm glad you're almost done with them.
<LaserJock> moquist: they are security reports
<LaserJock> moquist: Common Vunerabilites and Exposures
<LaserJock> moquist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportMoodle
<moquist> LaserJock: Recommends: needs to be fixed: postgresql -> postgresql-8.0 | postgresql-7.4
<moquist> LaserJock: isn't that still a problem?
<LaserJock> I don't know
<LaserJock> we'll find out
<moquist> right.
<LaserJock> I think pitti is looking at it
<LaserJock> maybe it's not a problem anymore
<LaserJock> moquist: it looks to me like postgresql-7.4 no long exists
<LaserJock> just 8.1 and 8.2
<moquist> yay!
<Banana> hey guys.
<Banana> I am seeing some unionfs bugs in dmsg.
<Banana> and sometimes after too many of them, nbd/squashfs become screwed up and an hard reboot is needed.
<Banana> has anyone experienced similar things ?
<ogra> Banana, which kernel version does your client use ?
<Banana> The kernel oops in unionfs happens somewhere between X sarting and the end of gnome-session...
<Banana> I did many test
<Banana> 2.6.22-11 stock from gutsy
<Banana> and 2.6.23-rc6 with latest patch against unionfs (those in the mm tree)
<Banana> the kernel log is here :
<Banana> http://pastebin.com/m320ed59f
<ogra> might bew that the unionfs module is out of sync, it seems the last linux-ubuntu-modules was sept 7th while there were several linux-source uploads
<Banana> I also compiled both from source.
<Banana> with latest stable and unstable for both kernel and unionfs patch
<ogra> i know we use a special version of unionfs ... (thats why it is in the linux-ubuntu-modules package separately)
* ogra pinged BenC in #ubuntu-kernel lts see
<Banana> thanks
<Banana> I'll try to narrow down the problem
<Banana> with minimal modules linked in and app started.
<ogra> "<mjg59> ogra: unionfs is currently broken"
<ogra> seems known ... just wait :)
<Banana> yummy
<Banana> let's hope it get fixed before kernel freeze ...
<ogra> heh
<ogra> the liveCD makes heavy use of unionfs ... be sure we wont release a broken live CD :)
<ogra> owrst case it gets reverted to the last working version
<ogra> *worst
<shriphani> ogra: I got an appointment next monday and I am asking the local lug.
<shriphani> We are also planning a workshop of sorts...
<shriphani> I want to know what all should be highlighted when I talk.
<sbalneav> Monring all
<ogra> bug 140051
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140051 in xserver-xorg-video-amd "amd driver fails to autoconfigure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140051
<bddebian> Heya
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey mate :D
<bddebian> Hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows it been?
<LaserJock> ogra: I finished the MIR and poked pitti
<shriphani> well can I contrib in more ways to edubuntu ? like icons or making presentations ?
<LaserJock> hmm, I'd personally like to see more educational icons
<shriphani> ok.
<shriphani> and SVG only I suppose ?
<LaserJock> preferrably
<shriphani> I am sorry folks, the presentation just keeps getting delayed. I promise to get a huge list next week.
<shriphani> LaserJock: Like a book or so ?
<shriphani> i mean geometry with a triangle circle and so on.
<LaserJock> ohh
<LaserJock> stuff like that
<LaserJock> for various areas
<LaserJock> I'd like to even see one for teacher tools
<LaserJock> they should fit in with the current icons
<LaserJock> gotta run, I'll bbl
<mattyboy> what would i use to do a screencast, like in a class setting?
<mattyboy> i want to broadcast my screen to an entire class...hrm
<LaserJock> mattyboy: in real time?
<LaserJock> I was gonna say https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<LaserJock> but that's prerecorded
<mattyboy> ya
<mattyboy> i swear i saw it
<mattyboy> preinstalled
<Penberthy> can anyone help me with the screen viewer
<Penberthy> is anyone from edubuntu here
<Penberthy> hello
<JordanC> Hey
<Penberthy> supposing you know something about edubuntu
<Penberthy> ???
<JordanC> Sure, what's wrong
<Penberthy> I cant get the screen viewer to work in thin client manager
<Penberthy> x11vnc is installed
<Penberthy> ???
<JordanC> Hmm
<boyam> Penberthy: do you have   "x11vnc -display :6 -forever -loop -shared &" (no quotes) in your chroot's rc.local ?
<boyam> and is x11vnc installed in chroot?
<Penberthy> hmm
<Penberthy> lemme check
<Penberthy> where is the rc.local file
<boyam> Penberthy: usually in /etc
<boyam> but it's the chroot's /etc
<Penberthy> I dont see chroot dir
<Penberthy> wow I feel like a newbie
<Penberthy> right so /opt/ltsp/i386 ???
<Penberthy> so in rc.local it does not have x11vnc -display :6 -forever -loop -shared & in it
<Penberthy> in chroot
<Penberthy> according that chroot is /opt/ltsp/i386
<joebob777as7> I just reinstalled completely on a new box and on my workstation i'm getting "this workstation isn't authorized to connect to server"
<joebob777as7> can't connect with ltsp client to server...
<joebob777as7> my edubuntu box is telling me when i try to do an upgrade that it can't verify my meta-package. I have edubuntu-desktop installed though... any ideas?
#edubuntu 2007-09-18
<mattyboy> hello
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<joebob777as7> is there an easy way to make it so no users can see other user's documents?
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<sbalneav> joebob777as7: Set up a shared directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> joebob777as7, set home dirs to 700
<joebob777as7> Kamping_Kaiser, is there a way to make all future home dirs 700?
<Kamping_Kaiser> joebob777as7, look at /etc/adduser.conf (if you add users with adduser)
<Kamping_Kaiser> # If DIR_MODE is set, directories will be created with the specified
<Kamping_Kaiser> # mode. Otherwise the default mode 0755 will be used.
<Kamping_Kaiser> DIR_MODE=0755
<Kamping_Kaiser> personally i like 701, i find 755 a little silly
<joebob777as7> Kamping_Kaiser, what will 701 do different than 700? sorry i'm still a little behind on the whole permissions thing too long using windows i'm afraid....
<joebob777as7> so 700 will only allow user to see and modify his/her files?
<Kamping_Kaiser> joebob777as7, 700 only allows the user to see/edit files
<Kamping_Kaiser> 701 allows only the user to see+edit files, but also allows applications to enter the home directory - its useful if you have apache and want peopels public_html directory read
<joebob777as7> oh ok thx a ton!
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope it helps, i'm off :)
<JenZbe> is somebody here using edubuntu in a school (client-server environment)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> a number are
<JenZbe> any1 have any tips or guides on the net
<JenZbe> i currently have all my students and teachers on a W2k3-domain
<JenZbe> but all the profiles are getting too big for my old server
<JenZbe> so i wanna make it very simple and use (ed)ubuntu clients and only 2 accounts (teacher or pupil)
<JenZbe> but i have no experience with an ubuntu-server
<JenZbe> i want to have all the students use 1 account 'student' (no pwd) but they all have a seperate folder (pwd-protected) on a fileserver
<JenZbe> + students have to be forbidden to make changes (like shortcuts, backgrounds, installations of prg's, ...
* Kamping_Kaiser says good luck with it.
<JenZbe> tnx! :)
<JenZbe> how does the idea sound?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure how feasable it will be to get only two accounts.
<JenZbe> what does 'feasable' mean (i'm from belgium)
<Kamping_Kaiser> forbidding changes should be posible
<JenZbe> that would be the easiest i think
<JenZbe> yeah, with a really limited account-type
<JenZbe> they only need internet and openoffice (writer)
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless its been superceded, sabayon and its ilk are probably what your after for locking down
<Kamping_Kaiser> um, feasable means roughly possible
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<sbalneav> Morning all
<sbalneav> ogra: Hey, found a bug in cdpinger, check my ltspfs-upstream tree.
<RichEd> hey sbalneav
<RichEd> ogra pushed until 5:40 am this morning ... he may be in late
<sbalneav> Morning RichEd
<sbalneav> Ah, busy day?  What was up?
<RichEd> getting an image to intel for the classmate for IDF san francisco
<sbalneav> Cool.
<ogra> RichEd, i'm around since 4h already :)
<RichEd> ogra :)
<ogra> sbalneav, did you get my ping about the server sizing page in the handbbok yesterday ?
<ogra> *handbook
<RichEd> glad he got the USB sticks ... a lot easier
<sbalneav> Yes I did.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> well
<sbalneav> I'll bump it up today.
<ogra> a lot of wasted time on all sides the last days
<ogra> sbalneav, thanks :)
<nubae> hi... am getting a problem that I'm unsure about when I try to apt-get update:
<nubae> Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Translation-en_US
<nubae>   Could not connect to es.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (150.214.5.135). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<nubae> my entire sources.list gets that
<sbalneav> Also, we're missing a feature in configure-x.sh.  We need a way to pass X Options to the driver, so we can say X_OPTION_01 = "NoAccel".  I'll add that tonight.
<ogra> can you ping es.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<nubae> and I have access to the internet and port 80 without problems... looked on the net for some helpful info, without luck
<nubae> yes
<ogra> sbalneav, sounds great ... dont forget in two days we'll have beta freeze
<nubae> actually no, not that one... still there are more sources in there
<nubae> I can ping packages.medibuntu.org which is in my sources.list
<nubae> but get: Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.198.37.77). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 88.198.37.77 80] 
<nubae> when using apt-get
<nubae> thought maybe it was squid, but get the same error with it off, and checked my firewall rules (makes no sense since I can get there from a web browser)
<nubae> ping archive.canonical.com works fine too... also in my sources.list
<nubae> any ideas?
<shriphani> sbalneav: I need an edubuntu special features list.
<shriphani> I need to prepare for the presentation see.
<RichEd> shriphani: let me send that presentation I owe you
<bddebian> Heya
<ogra> sbalneav, lol
<ogra> sbalneav, did you ever have a look at the pictures they talk abut on the ML ? the page that makes the brosers crash ?
<ogra> *browsers
<ogra> i wonder if we really need to cover such crap or even waste thoughts on it ...
<ogra> (every of these gallery pages has at least 30M of graphics)
<RichEd> ogra: I was wondering why i got an admin mail saying "too large"
<RichEd> next time I'll check more carefully before I release such sh!t^
<ogra> RichEd, ?
<RichEd> are you talking about a mail to the edubuntu-users list ?
<ogra> i was talking about the url that makes thin clients freeze due to firefox's pxmap cache usage
<RichEd> oh ... sorry :) crossed wires
<ogra> "tips for Opera users" is the thread
<ogra> even though it had several names alrady, its an ongoing moaning :)
<nubae> what are your comments on that being an error not related to just firefox?
<nubae> cause lately its been attributed to openoffice, firefox, totem, vlc, etc etc
<ogra> nubae, well, putting up a website with 15 jpegs each 1.2M on the frontpage is just evil
<ogra> and people wonder why it takes hours to load
<nubae> I agree, they're on thin clients for a reason :-)
<nubae> I dont get the issue, but have lots of ram so...
<ogra> nubae, well, nobody has seen it in the past
<nubae> just seems like could turn into a troll...
<ogra> and to be honest i dont see it here with oo.o or anything apart from firefox with this specific site
<nubae> the latest mails are talking about it affecting X in general
<ogra> well, jim broght the right explanation ... its a communication prob ... sadly none *we* can solve ...
<ogra> (jim mc quillian)
<nubae> well, theres a lot of people with a good knowledge of linux and ubuntu so people are sure to mine the depths for explanations :-)
<nubae> thats not always a good thing imho
<HigH5> Hello, I'm configuring a LTSP server with Ubuntu 7.04. I managed to build it, but I can't figure out how to create users to log in on the terminals. Can anybody tell me how to do it?
<nubae> I'm still stuck with this damn apt-get problem... what log files should I look in, I've looked at syslog, dmesg, messages and cant find any sign of what could be causing this failure
<nubae> HigH5, the easiest solution I found was using smbldap-installer
<nubae> unless u dont need to serve using ldap or samba
<HigH5> No, I don't need those two.
<nubae> then just adduser
<HigH5> Thru GUI?
<nubae> in edubuntu there is a gui
<nubae> under system -> Administration
<ogra> HigH5, its in the system menu "user and groups"
<HigH5> Is there a package of it for plain ubuntu?
<nubae> good question :-)
<ogra> its in the default install ... the package is gnome-system-tools
<HigH5> I already did that, but it didn't help.
<ogra> HigH5, so what do you see if you try to log in ?
<ogra> whats the error/erratic behavior
<HigH5> It tried to log in but then it restarted the X server
<ogra> try running: sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys and the try again
<ogra> if that doesnt help, look in the ~/.xsession-errors file of the user you tried with
<ogra> it should give an indicatore whats wrong
<ogra> *indicator
<HigH5> Ok, thanks. I'll try to do that.
<ogra> did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall for installation ?
<HigH5> Yup, it went smoothly.
<nubae> how do I refresh /etc/exports?
<ogra> restart nfs-kernel-server ?
<shriphani> ogra: ?
<shriphani> or anyone for that matter?
<sbalneav> shriphani: yes?
<shriphani> We have a potential convert here.
<shriphani> prolly one of the first schools in india.
<shriphani> I got another appointment. Two schools have shown interest already.
<shriphani> and I (slowly).. called myself edubuntu representative........
<shriphani> did I do anything wrong ?
<sbalneav> Yes.
<shriphani> calling myself edubuntu repr. ?
<sbalneav> Well, ARE you?  In any official capacity?
<shriphani> err.. just kidding. I didn't call myself anything.
<shriphani> honest. I called myself a repr. of the local lug.
<sbalneav> You can call yourself whatever the heck you like.  President of the known universe, if you like.
<shriphani> :)
<sbalneav> However, one day, someone's going to check up on your "title", somewhere.
<shriphani> well as I said, I didn't advert. myself as edubuntu repr.
<sbalneav> And if they find out you've been representing yourself as something your not, they're going to realize you're a liar.
<sbalneav> How can I trust you? You said you did, now you say you didn't.  See my problem?
<shriphani> hmm.....
<sbalneav> Now, I don't care, personally, it doesn't affect me.
<sbalneav> But,  lets just say a representitive of some Indian school board wanders into IRC to check things out...
<shriphani> well... I didn't advert myself as edubuntu repr........ I just wanted to see the reaction...
<sbalneav> and he or she says.. "Your representitive shriphani was here the other day, and we were really impressed with him".  I'm gonna have to say, "He's not our representitive"
<sbalneav> What's that going to do for your hard work, you figure?
<shriphani> yeah..... :) I repeat didn't advert myself as edubuntu repr.
<sbalneav> So, in other words, you're just telling stories to see if you can get a rise out of me?
<shriphani> err.... umm....
<sbalneav> Dude, here's some advice.
<sbalneav> Whn you find you've dug yourself a hole, stop digging.
<shriphani> well umm is that the end of all hard feelings ?
<sbalneav> I have none.
<sbalneav> Like I say, it's not affecting me.
<sbalneav> :)
<LaserJock> morning sbalneav
<sbalneav> Morning LaserJock!
<shriphani> I thought it would be a nice joke...... the rxn came as a shock......
<sbalneav> I'm just trying to save YOU some embarrasment.
<shriphani> well umm if thats the end of this... where do I find jpeg logos of edubuntu ? I can only see svg everywhere.........
<sbalneav> Well, take an svg logo, load it into Gimp, and save it as a jpg.
<sbalneav> svg's are usually what's distributed, because they're scalable.
<shriphani> can I embed svg into a odp ?
<shriphani> an odp ^
<LaserJock> you'd probably have better luck converting it to a png
<sbalneav> Don't know off the top of my head.  Try and see.
<sbalneav> Headin' out for lunch, gotta run off to the bank.  I'll be back in an hour.
<sbalneav> afk
<ogra> LaserJock, hey
<shriphani> I cannot print large enough to read. I have a C3180 HP all in one printer . I need instructions to find and install fonts for my printer. <------ one of the projects on launchpad.
<sbalneav> back
<joebob777as7> hey i'm running gutsy and updated last night a brand new install and now when i log in nothing get's displayed aside from the wallpaper... can someone give me a hand?
<LaserJock> ogra: hi
<ogra> LaserJock, had a chance to try the classmate image ?
<ogra> i didnt have a chance to download any check if my splitting/merging for uploading didnt break everything
<ogra> s/any/and
<juliux> hi all
<LaserJock> I haven't yet
<LaserJock> I left it to download overnight
<LaserJock> as I had to go to bed
<juliux> ogra, sorry i forget testing the image from last friday, should i test a new one?
<LaserJock> ogra: so I need to have a 2GB USB stick and just boot off of that?
<ogra> yeah, its quite huge, dont tell me :9
<ogra> juliux, indeed
<juliux> ogra, any problems with quad ethernet cards?
<ogra> LaserJock, yup, its using /dev/dcs hardcoded everywhere
<ogra> *sdc
<LaserJock> ugg
<juliux> ogra, ok i will download the daily from today
<LaserJock> ok, that works ok. I do have a 2GB stick
<ogra> juliux, i dont have one, so i dont have probs with them :P
<juliux> ogra, ok i will test this also;9
<ogra> juliux, no idea :) try it and report back :)
<juliux> i will do so
<juliux> but now i will download the daily from today;9
<ogra> dont even bother to try the liveCD
<ogra> it wont boot atm
<LaserJock> my gosh, 721MB
<juliux> ogra, ohhh
<ogra> not a size issue :)
<LaserJock> the diff between amd64 and i386 on the DesktopCD is 40MB
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> we're all waiting for oo.o to become sane again
<LaserJock> hehe, we could always kick it off ;-)
<juliux> hm is there an other iso i can download?
<LaserJock> wow 737 on server i386
<LaserJock> can they shave off 37MB from OO.o?
<ogra> i think the ooo breakage pulls in 20-30M
<LaserJock> k
<ogra> but there are no definitive numbers anywhere so we'll have to wait
<LaserJock> I guess it'll all have to come down before Beta
<LaserJock> ogra: I poked pitti about moodle
<ogra> seems for compiz support for ltsp we'd need libgl1-mesa-dri on the CD as well :/
<ogra> thats ^6M
<ogra> 16
<LaserJock> ugg
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> mesa changed a lot in gutsy
<ogra> so currently we could easily support compiz out of the box in ltsp but would need to drop something from -server
<LaserJock> could we put it on Addon somehow?
<ogra> no
<ogra> its either an ltsp-client dep or not
<LaserJock> oh right, client
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> we should have an edubuntu-bling package :-)
<ogra> currently we dont install any GL support in ltsp due to the missing -dri
<ogra> which is not really good
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> 16MB though is a lot
<ogra> yep
<ogra> just for some intel users
<ogra> which are pretty rarae
<LaserJock> so we'd have to drop quite a bit of Ubuntu or Edu stuff
<ogra> or a language
<ogra> portuguese is on my list already if ooo doesnt drop enough
<sbalneav> I'd say the simplest would be just to document how to add it in the handbook.
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I think maybe if we documented some things more it'd help
<LaserJock> ogra: what about the edu stuff?
<ogra> sbalneav, and break GL completely ?
<LaserJock> I tend to think it's confusing to have some edu stuff on one CD and some on another
<ogra> thats true
<ogra> did you say you wrote something about that ?
<ogra> *didnt
<JordanC> Hey there!
<JordanC> hi ogra :-)
<ogra> sbalneav, its a regression and the only reason for having it is limited CD space of edubuntu ... i dont even think thats a valid reason to keep it out of ltsp
<JordanC> no edubuntu forum? :-O
<ogra> all former versions supported GL in ltsp out of the box
<ogra> JordanC, i think there was an education subsection somewhere in the ubuntu forums (not sure though, i never read forums)
<JordanC> Hmm
<JordanC> I wanted to help out, anyway
<LaserJock> JordanC: yes, there is the Education & Science subforum on ubuntuforums.org
<LaserJock> it's not Edubuntu specific but it gets talked about a fair amount there
<Burgundavia> hey LaserJock
<JordanC> Word :-)
<LaserJock> hi Corey
<LaserJock> argg, Beta is coming too fast :(
<juliux> ogra, now i have something for a real ltsp test;) my quad ethernet card is working;) so i have 4x 100mbit
<ogra> nice
<joebob777as7> if i install a nautilus script where does it install to?
<LaserJock> ogra: do you know much about icons?
<ogra> a bit, why ?
<LaserJock> well, I'm trying to figure out what to do with the Addon Cd thing
<LaserJock> how do I know what icons I can choose from?
<LaserJock> it seems like that would greatly vary depending on what icon theme the user has
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> if you prefix them with edubuntu- you can do what you want :)
<ogra> they need to be in the fallback theme (not sure thats still hicolor)
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I was trying to do it without having to patch debian-cd again
<LaserJock> i.e. using what's on the user's system rather than having to add the icons to the CD
<ogra> well, your .desktop files contain icon names, right ?
<LaserJock> yes
<ogra> and they are in the -data package, no ?
<LaserJock> the .directory files are
<ogra> and they define the icon names ?
<LaserJock> but I'd have to patch debian-cd to install icons onto the CD
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> right now they use package_edutainment
<ogra> and where dos this get its icon from ?
<ogra> i saw they are all the little chalkboard
<yotux> have a question about ltsp
<joebob777as7> yotux, say it
<yotux> in feisty is a complete os install for the chroot environment?
<LaserJock> they are from the system icons
<ogra> from gtk ?
<LaserJock> mvo told me it'll fall back to /usr/share/app-install/icons/ if it can't find them
<LaserJock> yeah, the user's gtk icon selection
<ogra> yotux, its a basic system, a kernel, X and a login manager as well as some small helpers for sound and local device support
<yotux> So the mirrors for ubuntu are not being used correct its all local network
<ogra> LaserJock, well, then we put your icons into edubuntu-artwork and it installs them to /usr/share/app-install/icons/
<ogra> trivial
<LaserJock> hmm, that should work for now
<LaserJock> hmm, or should I bug cjwatson for a patch to debian-cd?
<LaserJock> I just don't know how readily he'll take patches this late in development
<ogra> right
<ogra> thats why i suggested to have it simply in the icons
<ogra> but feel free to try your luck :)
<LaserJock> ok, I'll ask him for the heck of it
<LaserJock> I *knew* I shoulda put that in the first patch
<yotux> Sorry to ask but what is the difference between edubuntu and ubuntu
<ogra> yotux, educational apps, different artwork, ltsp integration and setup out of the box
<yotux> so support for thin clients :)
<ogra> yep
<yotux> Thankz ogra -- setting up thin client network so this should help
<ogra> take a server with two network cards and everything will just work after install :)
<yotux> is 64bit still a little unmature?
<yotux> software is mostly 32bit at the present I think
<ogra> well, its mature but things like flash dont exists for it ...
<yotux> sounds like 32bit is the way to go some user love flash :(
<ogra> its not impossible to set t up on amd64 but 32bit is the easiest
<yotux> I'll chose 32bit and toy around with 64 in vmware
<yotux> thankz for the assistance :)
<LaserJock> ogra: so should I assume gartoon for the icon theme?
<LaserJock> or would something more neutral be better like Tango
<ogra> why do you ned to assume an icon theme at all ?
<ogra> if you put your own icons in that doesnt matter
<LaserJock> well, if we're gooing to ship the icons
<LaserJock> I'm saying that I can't find existing system-installed icons for all the categories
<ogra> we'll ship them in /usr/share/app-install/icons/
<LaserJock> so I'm going to go find some
<ogra> there is no themeing in /usr/share/app-install/icons/
<LaserJock> and I'm saying what kind of "look" should I be shooting for
<ogra> aaah
<ogra> yeah, gartoom or something like that
<LaserJock> sorry, I probably said it badly
<ogra> *gartoon
<LaserJock> hmm, did we fix the default homepage in edubuntu-artwork?
<ogra> something colorful cartoonish if you find ...
<LaserJock> seems like last I saw it still said 7.04 on it
<ogra> looks like
<ogra> 7.04, yeah
<LaserJock> ok, well I'll fix that too
<sbalneav> Hey, by the way, Edubuntu handbook doesn't show up on main screen of yelp anymore :(
<sbalneav> Wahhh
<ogra> did it every ?
<ogra> *ever
<sbalneav> yeah
<LaserJock> well, *all* the Ubuntu changes to the yelp front page got zapped
<ogra> i thought it didnt in feisty
<LaserJock> mdke is working on it
<LaserJock> ogra: it was in the left sidebar
<sbalneav> right
<ogra> ah
<LaserJock> yelp is a very... unhelpful app
<LaserJock> you have to hard-code all of that
<sbalneav> Unyelpful?
<LaserJock> with some sort of unique code
* sbalneav ducks
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> you'd think "put this doc here" wouldn't be a problem
<LaserJock> anyway, I *think* it should get fixed soonish
<LaserJock> and I hope the handbook get's included
<LaserJock> ogra: what ever happened with the About Ubuntu/About Edubuntu icon thing?
<ogra> missed
<ogra> i wanted to sit down with seb over it, we didnt manage to
<LaserJock> was seb128 supposed to work on that or was that on our end?
<ogra> neither
<ogra> we didnt work out a fix yet
<LaserJock> k
<ogra> will put it on top of the list for boston
<LaserJock> I just wanted to make sure I wasn't supposed to fix it :-)
<ogra> you arent *supposed* to fix anything :)
<LaserJock> nothing like having everybody waiting on you when you don't know it :-0
<LaserJock> bah, *required* then?
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ogra> if you *would have said* you would fix it, i'd probably poke :)
<LaserJock> true
* ogra needs to assemble a feature list for gutsy :(
<LaserJock> yes
<ogra> i mean now, before finishing my day :)
<LaserJock> I love it when people ask for lists of things #ubuntu-devel
<LaserJock> "where is the list of every change since Feisty"?
<ogra> heh
<ogra> soo ...
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> the new LDM
<LaserJock> that's a cool one
<sbalneav> Multi-server
<ogra> - completely new ltsp architecture, based on compressed images
<ogra> - new ldm with:
<sbalneav> Updated handbook
<ogra> error reporting
<ogra> multi server
<sbalneav> new versions of top quality education applets.
<sbalneav> bugs fixed.
<ogra> themes for all *buntu flavours
<sbalneav> world saved
<ogra> improved security
<LaserJock> peace on earth
<ogra> unencrypted graphics transport
<sbalneav> And a partridge in a pear tree.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: heh, I don't think we are helping
<ogra> ah, come on , i'm trying to get a serious list :)
<ogra> autologin !
<sbalneav> Fixed sabayon
<ogra> well, we dont ship it
<sbalneav> 'Improved desktop management apps"
<ogra> i dont think i can mention that
<LaserJock> easier installtion of additional education applications?
<ogra> yeah,  'Improved desktop management apps" s good
<ogra> right, improved addon CD
<ogra> did you hear anything from pitti ?
<LaserJock> on moodle?
<ogra> "includes gobby ! the collaborative editor for free!!"
<ogra> yeah, on moodle
<LaserJock> no
<ogra> hmm
<LaserJock> I gave him a hint last night
<LaserJock> but I haven't seen anything last night
<LaserJock> you might have a better chance
<LaserJock> I know I made him cry when I asked him to do it ;-)
<ogra> i'll ping him tomorow
<sbalneav> we need an "edubuntu-calendar" package.  With tastefully done art pictures of me and ogra.
<LaserJock> lol!!
<sbalneav> I can be the widescreen desktop!
<ogra> yeah !
<LaserJock> I want a pic of sbalneav and jammc with "The only thing thin about LTSP is the clients" :-)
<sbalneav> That's my favorite tag line.
<sbalneav> Hey, I came up with another saying the other day, that if you goggle it, comes up with no hits.
<sbalneav> I've invented a new saying!
<LaserJock> sweet
<sbalneav> "All roads lead to worn out shoes" :)
<LaserJock> leave it to the Canuks ;-)
<sbalneav> ogra: got enough for a list now? :)
<LaserJock> hmm, how'd we do on specs?
<ogra> yeah, trying to get it in the right format now
<LaserJock> bzr just about gave me a heart attack
<LaserJock> I couldn't find the app-install.sh script debian-cd and thought that maybe it got removed for some reason
<LaserJock> but I accidently had bzr remove it apparently so a bzr revert brought it back
<sbalneav> SCCS for the win
<joebob777as7> hey how do i change the password length minimum?
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc /etc/security/ somwhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> afk. work
<joebob777as7> why isn't wine a package in ubuntu?
<joebob777as7> *edubuntu
<Burgundavia> it is
<JordanC> joebob777as7: Because we don't advocate underage drinking :>
<joebob777as7> oh gotcha... how silly of me :P
<joebob777as7> hey how do i change the password length minimum?
<JordanC> err... in what ?
#edubuntu 2007-09-19
<joebob777as7> in edubuntu... i thought it was in /etc/pam.d/common-password but it says min=4 and i still can't create a password that is 5 chars... it says it needs 6?
<JordanC> Hmm
<moquist> Ugh. My Windows have no borders in this new gutsy system (via dist-upgrade from feisty). I'm going back to ion2.
<moquist> I campitalized "windows". What's wrong with me? :p
<joebob777as7> moquist, if you want compiz go to #compiz-fusion and type !windowdecorations if you just want your borders back open a terminal (console) and type metacity --replace
<moquist> joebob777as7: I'll remember that, but I'll just stick with ion2 for now. Using gnome was going to be a sacrifice, anyway. :)
<moquist> joebob777as7: and thx
<sbalneav> Arrrgh!
<moquist> sbalneav: yeah, tell me about it. :(
<sbalneav> WHAT HAPPENED TO GNOME TERMINAL!?!?!
* sbalneav weeps inconsoleantly
<sbalneav> Wow I've seen a lot of messed up breakage in my day
<sbalneav> but this is crackalicious
<moquist> I just installed feisty-server, upgraded to gutsy, and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. My windows had no borders.
<moquist> sbalneav: I sympathize.
<sbalneav> Gnome terminal launches with fonts
<sbalneav> 1 pixel high
<sbalneav> 1 pixel wide.
<moquist> wheeee!</tiny voice>
<sbalneav> I mean, I'm all in favour of being able to get more terminals on the scren
<sbalneav> but this is rediculous :)
<sbalneav> Gonna try a reboot
<sbalneav> back in a seconds
<sbalneav> Thank heavens
<sbalneav> that was terrifying
<cliebow> heh!!\
<sbalneav> A hacker without a terminal is like, err, Sonny without Cher.
<sbalneav> Like a dog without a bone.
<sbalneav> Like Stan without Oliver
<sbalneav> YOU KIHN TAKE MAH GUN, BUT YOU'LL HAVE TO TAKE MAH TERMIN'L FROM MAH COL', DEAD HANDS!!!
<sbalneav> or, something like that.
<jsgotangco> I'M IN YUR TRMINAL, HACKIN YUR SISTEM
<jsgotangco> heh
<LaserJock> ogra: cjwatson says he'll take a patch
<sbalneav> I'll take a beer.
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, did you find the fix?
<joebob777as7> if not i'll link you if you want
<joebob777as7> I have two different versions of wine installed so i can use apps for all future created users... it looks like /home/wine and i want to create a launcher for "/home/wine /home/wine/ie.exe" how do i add that shortcut to my desktop?
<kgoetz> joebob777as7: right click -> create launcher
<joebob777as7> kgoetz, i did that but i can't type where the location is of the file if i do that because it won't except a directory at the beginning of the launcher...
<kgoetz> joebob777as7: i the command bit, you want /path/to/wine/binary /path/to/app/you/want
<kgoetz> iirc
<yotux> how do i install software on the main system?
<yotux> I ssh to the main system and /etc/apt/sources.list only has the cdrom in it
<sbalneav> yotux: you're wanting to install from the internet?
<yotux> yes
<yotux> I want to add nvidia-glx to /opt/ltsp/i386
<sbalneav> ah.
<sbalneav> You didn't say in the chroot.  Thought you meant the main box.
<sbalneav> Simplest is:
<yotux> yes sorry
<yotux> at the moment I have ssh into the server
<sbalneav> cp /etc/apt/sources.list /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/apt/sources.list
<sbalneav> chroot /opt/ltsp/i386
<yotux> chroot . /bin/bash
<sbalneav> apt-get update
<yotux> ok
<sbalneav> then install as you like.
<sbalneav> might want to mount /proc as well in the chroot
<sbalneav> do a  /mount -t proc proc /proc
<sbalneav> remember to umount it before you exit the chroot.
<yotux> I get a kernel error
<yotux> I have installed nvidia-glx with normal ubuntu and ltsp
<yotux> Depends: linux-restricted-modules-common but it is not going to be installed
<yotux> anyone have any ideas?
<joebob777as7> kgoetz, I made a launcher that says /home/wine/wine "/home/.wine/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORER.EXE" and when i use it nothing happens...
<joebob777as7> but i can type in /home/wine/wine /home/.wine/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORER.EXE and it works fine
<sbalneav> so, do an apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-common
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, just a heads up that for whatever reason two installs in a row lts.conf isn't being installed in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386.conf or the amd64 dir
<sbalneav> By default, it won't be.
<sbalneav> Most things autoconfigure nicely
<sbalneav> so by default, we just let the defaults work :)
<joebob777as7> oh ok... confusing
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, why is it assigning my client the amd64 image when in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf i tell it to take image from i386 dir? http://pastebin.ca/702795
<joebob777as7> in the daemon.log it says that it assigned file is /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img
<sbalneav> It doesn't actually do that from the dhcpd for nbd
<sbalneav> I think you have to use kernel command line options, in the pxe config dir
<sbalneav> hold on....
<joebob777as7> oh is that the /etc/inetd.conf? there is always a build problem with that when adding more than one architecture...
<sbalneav> Right.  What problem?
<sbalneav> set nbdroot=hostip:port
<sbalneav> on the kernel command line.
<joebob777as7> the console will hang half the time and it says that the port is already in use if it does finish... i just forgot to go remove the port line and rebuild image... so it will do it right...
<sbalneav> Shouldn't need to do that.  Could you file a bug, please?  That way we can get it fixed for gutsy.
<joebob777as7> what do i say for package name? this time i went in and changed inetd.conf from amd64.img to i386.img and it didn't work it still passes the amd64.img to it. I gues i have to remove that entire line and rebuild client image...
<sbalneav> ltsp-server
<joebob777as7> also after i install updates on the server should i rebuild the image?
<sbalneav> Only if you install updates in the chroot
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you here?
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, if i want to install a bunch of fonts for my clients how would i do that?
<joebob777as7> do i just chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 then install like normal?
<joebob777as7> and rebuild image?
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Hey
<sbalneav> joebob777as7: yes
<joebob777as7> ok cool thanks
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, just posted to bug 138204 looks like this is supposed to be fixed? or is what I posted a seperate issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138204 in ltsp "ltsp-build-client and ltsp-update-image fails if inetd.conf is not cleared" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138204
<RichEd> evening small 'roo icon
<`6og> RichEd, hi :)
<RichEd> hi ogra ... connection problems ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> upgrade
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === 15 mins
<`6og> eek. how long will it be for?
<RichEd> `6og: prolly around an hour ... i have a phone call at 3:00 from russia
<`6og> i can come for some of the meeting. i may have to bail. we'll see
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === 5 mins
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === now
<bddebian> Heya
<`6og> bddebian, hi
<sbalneav> Morning all
<RichEd> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> ogra: Hey, made a patch last night to configure-x.sh
<sbalneav> If the autoconfig fails, it spits a message to the log now, and I've added X_OPTION handling.
<sbalneav> RichEd: Sorry I missed the meeting.  I miss anything exciting?
<RichEd> not too much :)
<ArmedKing> Hey guys, I'm a Ubuntu user trying to find a distro for my kids. Does Edubuntu come with parental control fuctionality ie. porn blocker?
<sbalneav> It doesn't ship with one, but dansguardian is an installable package.
<ArmedKing> sbalneav: Oke tnx a lot i'll give it a go then. Cause i dont want my 9 year old browsing that stuff haha. Sinds i cant allways be around the computer
<sbalneav> Hey ogra!
<sbalneav> You in or out? :)
<ogra> yo
<ogra> fighting with nm or my usb wlan driver
<sbalneav> Hey, made some patches to configure-x.sh last night.
<ogra> not sure which one misbehaves here
<ogra> saw that
<sbalneav> added a syslog event if the autoconfigure fails
<ogra> what about -docs ?
<sbalneav> and the X_OPTION stuff
<ogra> i thought laser wanted to upload
<sbalneav> Ah, right.
<sbalneav> What do we want to say for that?
<ogra> X_EXTRA_OPTION ?
<ogra> X_DRIVER_OPTION ?
<sbalneav> X_OPTION_01
<ogra> X_DRIVER_EXTRA ?
<sbalneav> X_OPTION_02
<ogra> yeah, sounds ok
<sbalneav> etc.
<sbalneav> You wanted something else in the docs though...
<ogra> only a fix of the server sizing doc
<sbalneav> ok, what would you like in there?
<ogra> shold say "128M per running session"
<sbalneav> I should check and see
<ogra> 256 + (60 * users) MB
<sbalneav> if they've branched off from main yet.
<ogra> thats what it says atm
<sbalneav> ok, I'll fix
<ogra> # The Edubuntu Handbook
<ogra> # Edubuntu Server and Thin Client Computing
<ogra> # Hardware Requirements
<ogra> is the section
<sbalneav> LaserJock: you around?
* ogra guesses he's not up yet
<sbalneav> I'll make it in upstream, worst I'll just have to re-fix in the branch
<sbalneav> Ok, pushing changes now.
<sbalneav> done.
<sbalneav> ogra: Does the configure-x.sh patch seem worthwhile to you?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> i need an upload anyway for meas-dri and the change of the mkelf/mknbi deps
<sbalneav> What panned out for the mesa-dri?  We have enough room?
<ogra> no, but we'll have to make it
<ogra> it needs to be there for edubuntu-desktop
<ogra> we cant just ignore an ubuntu feature
<sbalneav> What would we drop?
<ogra> and edubuntu must not block technology in ltsp either
<ogra> lets wait for ubuntu to start dropping things and then see how much we have left in oversizedness
<ogra> i just heard that there might be some changes in font stuff that might free up stuff
<ogra> i will also drop about 10M (uncompressed) icons from edubuntu-artwork
<ogra> not sure how much thats compressed though, but should be some extra MB
<sbalneav> ok, cool.
<shriphani> does edubuntu do an express cd shipping ?
<ogra> no
<shriphani> I have only 1 and it doesn't work on this lappy of mine...
<shriphani> i have 5 6.06 cds... shouldn't conduct a presentation with that...... I'll ask the cyber cafe to download an image for me.
<ogra> get 7.04 then
<shriphani> a school called back and said they are not interested.......
<shriphani> another hasn't bothered to reply......
<shriphani> problem is that the more forward thinking schools here already are involved in a love affair with microsoft, the others hesitate to let kids lay hands on boxes......
<LaserJock> sbalneav: am now
<ogra_> LaserJock, what were the plans for -docs ?
<LaserJock> just gotta get them uploaded
<ogra_> sbalneav has one fix
<LaserJock> ogra_: btw, I made a patch for debian-cd for icon and colin has applied it ;-)
<ogra_> coool
* ogra_ still fiddles with -artwork but should be done today
<LaserJock> so, I think I'm one upload of edubuntu-addon-meta away from having the spec done
<ogra_> pitti said if the edu team takes security responsibility he's fine wit moodle btw
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> are we up for that? :-)
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> he just needs to approve
<ogra_> and then i need space
<ogra_> lots of space i dont know where to take it from
<ogra_> openoffice with a fix was uploaded today
<ogra_> that should drop ~12M from the CD
<LaserJock> good
<LaserJock> moodle is quite large
<ogra_> i added mesa-dri though
<LaserJock> are you wanting to put moodle on the Addon Cd or the 1st CD?
<ogra_> so we have compiz by default now but 16M more to ct off
<ogra_> 1st
<ogra_> i want it as dep of edubuntu-server
<LaserJock> ok, well, I then what about shifting the remaining edu stuff to the Addon CD?
<LaserJock> s/I//
<ogra_> which ?
<ogra_> we dont have much left :)
<ogra_> apparently the new font guy we have has some good ideas that might shove off 16M :)
<LaserJock> atomix, gpaint, denemo, xaos, kino, scribus, and dia-gnome are all additional right?
<ogra_> yep
<LaserJock> they are in the desktop seed
<LaserJock> could those be shifted?
<ogra_> well, i doubt they make more than 2m
<LaserJock> and would it make much of a difference/
<LaserJock> ok, yeah, I wondered
<ogra_> scribus pulls in QT though
<ogra_> but with adding italc in hardy we need qt anyway on the first CD
<LaserJock> we need a list of packages, sorted by size :-)
<ogra_> i have a small script i use to get size
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37929/
<ogra_> just give it a list of packages
<ogra_> for detailed stuff and deps you need germinate indeed
<LaserJock> oh, turns out my USB stick is only 1GB :(
<ogra_> gah
<ogra_> a 2G one costs only 15-20
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm gonna have to pick one up
<LaserJock> the CMPC is a good excuse ;-)
* ogra has 10 lying around now ...
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Sorry, was out for a bit.  I made a patch to the docs, but i made it to the "upstream" branch.  Have we branched off for gutsy yet?
<sbalneav> or is a sync possible
<sbalneav> Help me Laser-wan Kenobi, you're my only hope.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I haven't heard anything about branching
<LaserJock> yet
<LaserJock> sbalneav: so you're reasonably happy with the handbook?
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Yep
<sbalneav> Happy happy
<sbalneav> You happy?
<ogra> RichEd, meh, i have no 1600x1200 version of the final wallpaper from jill
<ogra> biggest i got is 1024x768 grmbl
<yotux> how do I enable thin clients to be able to use usb locally a t their workstation
<sbalneav> yotux: It should be enabled by default
<L1oX> jaja no pense que hubiera tanta gente
<L1oX> kik
<L1oX> No hay gente de slp (H)
<L1oX> lol
<L1oX> xD
<L1oX> jajajajaj
<yotux> how can I allow thin clients to usb USB devices
<LaserJock> yotux: what version of Edubuntu are you using?
<yotux> fiesty
<yotux> 7.04
<stgraber> what do you mean by USB devices ?
<stgraber> For mass storage you can read : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnableLTSP5LocalDevices
<sbalneav> yotux: As I said before, it's enabled by default.
<sbalneav> Is it not working for you?
<L1oX> chanel it's english xD
<L1oX> lol..!
<sbalneav> Headin' home.  Be on tonight.
#edubuntu 2007-09-20
<TexasTwister> Having problems getting Dansguardian to work with LTSP in Edubuntu... when I enable DG, it kills PXE boot. I'm using the configuration interface from Ubuntu Christian Edition (don't know if it is standard to dansguardian or custom to UCE...) but I don't see any settings that would let me select ports that should not be blocked.  Any tips?
<TexasTwister> Was it something I said?   :-)
<TexasTwister> Having problems getting Dansguardian to work with LTSP in Edubuntu... when I enable DG, it kills PXE boot. I'm using the configuration interface from Ubuntu Christian Edition (don't know if it is standard to dansguardian or custom to UCE...) but I don't see any settings that would let me select ports that should not be blocked.  Any tips?
<kgoetz> tried asking them?
<kgoetz> i susepct it would be customised
<TexasTwister> No response at all from the IRC channel for dansguardian.  There is no IRC channel for UCE.
<TexasTwister> Documentation for DG is "sparse" to say the least...
<cje_> hi, I am a volunteer supporting a public middle school in San Francisco, California with an edubuntu thin client lab.  I am trying to put the list of users in the user settings window into alphabetical order.  I click on the name column, but no joy.
<cje_> ubuntu
<cje_> oops
<Burgundavia> cje_: ahh
<Burgundavia> cje_: which version of Edubuntu?
<sbalneav> Evening all
<cje_> Burgundavia, Feisty
<bewpy> i have a question.. can you install windows programs on this os?
<Burgundavia> yes and no
<Burgundavia> there are a few different ways
<Burgundavia> one way to try is wine
<Burgundavia> another way is to emulate Windows
<bewpy> are either of them confusing? lol
<Burgundavia> wine can a be a bit of a headache
<Burgundavia> what are you trying to run?
<bewpy> well nothing in particular.. i have a few things that i would need to use daemon tools for.. like some .iso';s so idk if that would be possible
<Burgundavia> daemon tools is unlikely to work, because it emulates hardware for windows
<LaserJock> mwuahahahahahahahahahaha
<delta16> hey gy's
<delta16> *guy's
<delta16> can someone help me ??
<delta16> i got a prblem wen installing edubuntu as a workstation from the cd :(
<sbalneav> Morning all
<sbalneav> delta16: What's the problem?
<delta16> well whe i boot from the cd to install a workstation it gives me an error taht it can't finde any cd drives
<delta16> and lets me search for driver on a disk
<sbalneav> What kind of cdrom do you have?
<delta16> but the strange thing is a have a NEC - 7041A
<delta16> that is a DVD player
<sbalneav> Is it an ide cdrom? USB?
<delta16> burner
<delta16> yep IDE
<sbalneav> You have it on primary or secondary IDE?  Master or slave?
<delta16> it;s setup as slave but as first boot device :D
<sbalneav> Slave on the primary?
<delta16> yep
<sbalneav> Anything on your secondary IDE interface?
<delta16> no
<sbalneav> You might have better luck by making it master on the secondary device.
<delta16> ok thanx , il try that ;)
<sbalneav> Sometimes some drives don't like playing together as master and slave.
<delta16> sorry , but nope ! it did not work :(
<delta16> still the same error mesaage " cannot fine any cd drives "
<delta16> when bootin it gives some strange error mesages, "somethint with ATA 36"
<delta16> would that help !?
<ogra_> sbalneav: seen the latest CDs ?
<ogra_> :((((
<ogra_> 757M
<delta16> yep just downloaded
<sbalneav> lol, even bugger.
<sbalneav> We had a minor bug last night I discovered.
<sbalneav> affected the cd.
<ogra_> delta16: dont try to install from the gutsy dailies
<ogra_> they are all broken atjm
* ogra_ drops all languages
<delta16> no i downlod it directly form the ftp server of Twente Univeresty in the Netherlands
<shriphani> I don't know why but gimp won't recognise an svg file..
<bddebian> Heya
<shriphani> sbalneav: I can't find a jpeg of the edubuntu logo.... and gimp refuses to open the svg... any ideas where I can find a jpeg or png ?
<sbalneav> gimp refuses to open an svg?
<sbalneav> Where's the svg you're using?
<sbalneav> huh
<sbalneav> so it does.
<sbalneav> Inkscape opens it.
<shriphani> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuArtwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=edubuntu_logo.svg
<ogra_> svg is a vector format ... gimp is a bitmap editor
<sbalneav> yeah, inkscape opens it.
<sbalneav> You can convert to another format from there
<shriphani> ok.
<shriphani> 25 mb... apt-cache throws up gimp-svg. I'll download that.
<shriphani> how do you folks approach these schools or institutions? I have had no success so far....
<sbalneav> I've never approached a school or institution.
<shriphani> the ones I have tried approaching seem so reluctant to change.
<sbalneav> Yep
<sbalneav> You'll find that.
<shriphani> I've got two straightforward nos already.
<sbalneav> You'll probably get a couple hundred before you get a yes :)
<sbalneav> or even a maybe :)
<sbalneav> ogra_: You here?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> all the day already :)
<LaserJock> ogra: phew, looks like we just made it before Beta freeze :-)
<yotux> how can I allow users to access /dev/video0
<sbalneav> Add them to the video group in /etc/groups
<yotux> should I use the command line to do this?
<yotux> Sorry just starting to use the command line more
<sbalneav> In the "users and groups" manager, you can click on the "User Priviledges" tab, and just click on the "use audio" devices. button, which, I beleive also addes them to video.
<yotux> ok
<LaserJock> sbalneav: get the new docs?
<sbalneav> I'll find out tonight.
<sbalneav> I'm at work, and my gutsy box is at home.
<sbalneav> yotux: You could also do a adduser --group video
<sbalneav> from the command line.
<yotux> my system doesn't have a video group
<sbalneav> You should, if you're running edubuntu
<sbalneav> ogra_: WB
<sbalneav> See my private from before?
<yotux> Sorry it shows up in /etc/group but not the GUI manager
<sbalneav> Like I say, in the gui, I think it's "use audio"
<sbalneav> which does audio and video
<yotux> ok
<yotux> cli better
<sbalneav> Well, if you've got a bunch of users to add, yes :)
<sbalneav> w
<sbalneav> ogra1: Man, you're having all kinds of problems today.
<ogra1> nah
<ogra1> playing with the classmate
<sbalneav> see my priv from before?
<ogra1> about rooming ?
<sbalneav> yeah, and me talking
<ogra1> yup
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> :)
<LaserJock> ogra1: did you make the seed changes for moodle?
<ogra1> sadly, yes ... i'm crying all the day already
<LaserJock> why?
<ogra1> see the size
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> holy cow!!
<ogra1> i've dropped a lot already, next build should be a bit better
<sbalneav> Big moodle is biiiiiiig.
<ogra1> well, not only moodle
<sbalneav> Where will the languages go?  Second cd?
<ogra1> 16M are GL crap
<LaserJock> ogra1: did you see my upload of edubuntu-docs and edubuntu-addon-meta?
<ogra1> yes
<ogra1> yup
<ogra1> well done, thanks a lot
<LaserJock> I *think* the Addon CD should be ready
<LaserJock> I actually took the icons I needed from gartoon
<LaserJock> and found the XFCE4 logo for that submenu
<LaserJock> the only thing I didn't do was make .desktops for the edubuntu-addon-* metapackages
<LaserJock> I wasn't sure exactly how they needed to be formated
<LaserJock> and I kind of figure that's not as big of a deal for the Addon CD, more for people installing over the net
<cberlo> Hi folks.  I'm running a couple of Edubuntu servers and I'm getting error messages about:
<cberlo> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)
<cberlo> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<cberlo> Anyone know what I need to look into to fix this?  Clients are running fairly slow because of this.
<cberlo> (sorry for the flood)
<ogra1> LaserJock: yeah, we should look into that in hardy though
<LaserJock> I agree
<LaserJock> and should be easy to do so
<LaserJock> I just figure it's a wishlist bug for now
<cberlo> Okay, another possibility on that:  is anyone else trying to run an LTSP through a hub, as opposed to a switch?
<ogra1> ouch, dont do that
<cberlo> lol
<ogra1> you will have lots and lots of package collisions
<cberlo> ogra1: Please, tell me exactly why, oh wise one!  :)  For some reason the networking guys here say it'll be JUST FINE...
<ogra1> well, a swich properly routes the ethernet packages to the right plug while a hub just broadcasts them to all of them
<ogra1> thats fine for a single thin client
<ogra1> as soon as you have more that gets bad
<cberlo> Okay.  And with 30 clients, would this possibly produce some slowness in the responsiveness of the client?
<sbalneav> cberlo: ltsp uses X, and X is a very chatty protocol.  It sends lots of small packets.
<sbalneav> Your chances of collision go way, way up with hubs.
<ogra1> SOME ???
<sbalneav> huge amounts
<cberlo> sbalneav: Yeah, I know.  I just have to beat the network guys here over the head to get this set up right.  Thanks for the support.  :)
<cberlo> Thanks guys.  I knew the answer, but having something I can print out to support me is great.  Any "3rd party" documentation I could also point them to?
<sbalneav> Edubuntu handbook
<cberlo> sbalneav: That's actually got that kind of info in there?  Excellent!
<LaserJock> man, this squeak stuff is ... fun
<sbalneav> Good fun, or bad fun?
<LaserJock> bit of both
<LaserJock> there's so many stinking bugs
<ogra1> heh
<sbalneav> LaserJock: September 20, 2007  10:00:00 AM  WINNIPEG MB CA  Out for delivery
<LaserJock> wahoo
<LaserJock> that was fast
<sbalneav> Guess what could be waiting for me when I get home? :)
<sbalneav> Yeah, well, when you pay $25 shipping on a $26 book :)
<LaserJock> you did?!?!
<sbalneav> Yeah, got the fast service.
<tck> anyone read this? http://www.rootly.com/topics/technology/software_news/Is_the_road_to_Moscow_paved_with_good_intentions/
<sbalneav> Otherwise, I'd have to wait for 2 weeks :)
<tck> they should take edubuntu really and customize it
<LaserJock> ok, I've triaged all the squeak bugs
<LaserJock> and they should all be fixable when we merge with the Debian packages
<sbalneav> So, basically, ignore squeak till post gutsy?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> that's pretty much what I've said in the bugs
<LaserJock> but in a nicer way
<sbalneav> what, you saying I'm not nice? :)
<LaserJock> I just talked to #squeak and they say the VMs should work on PPC no problem and amd64 with the patch that we've got in LP
<LaserJock> so we'll gain those 2 archs
<sbalneav> \o/
<LaserJock> and they said to get rid of inisqueak
<LaserJock> so I :p to all those bug reporters that pestered me about startsqueak ;-)
<LaserJock> oh sweet, my changes already made the latest daily
<sbalneav> ok, heading down to the server room to update one of our boxes at work to gutsy
<sbalneav> wiiiishhh me luck!
<LaserJock> alrighty folks, I'm off. I'll test out the addon cd tonight
<LaserJock> cya sbalneav
<ogra1> sbalneav: cant answer pm with this account, feel free to list me
<sbalneav> k
<sbalneav> ogra1: copied you on my email to Spare Claire.
<ogra1> thanks :)
<sbalneav> BFF = "Best Friends Forever", by the way :)
<sbalneav> I indicated I was willing to take a smoking room, if they still exist.
<ogra1> nah, dont
<ogra1> its actuallly good to not have one
<sbalneav> Thats harder on you though, isn't it?
<sbalneav> You like a ciggy now and then.
<ogra1> yeah, but good
<sbalneav> Well, I'll let you and Claire sort that out.
<sbalneav> :)
<ogra1> travelling is the time of year where i smoke less
<sbalneav> I'm good either way
<ogra1> me too
<sbalneav> ok, well, there we go then.
<ogra1> :)
<sbalneav> ogra: argh.  What's the syntax to build the chroot from a cdrom source again?
<sbalneav> I'm having a brain f*rt
<sbalneav> never mind
<sbalneav> got it
<moquist> it worries me that gutsy currently gives me no window borders and very little on-screen text (blank terminals, blank popup notifications from network manager, etc.) until I metacity --replace. Am I having a really rare problem here? I have a dual-head setup with an NVIDIA card...perhaps that's at fault?
<moquist> I just hope it's all better before release.
<sbalneav> This is with compiz?
<ogra> do you have your metapackages installed ?
<ogra> sounds like you miss teh window decorator
<moquist> I did: 1) install feisty-server from CD 2) dist-upgrade, 3) apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. It's entirely possible I would have better results if I installed Gutsy desktop from CD...but it's not obvious why.
<moquist> Ah! I should've used do-release-upgrade with --devel-release. Duh.
<moquist> sbalneav, ogra: my point isn't to complain or get help fixing it. I'm just wondering if turning compiz on automatically is causing these types of problems for lots of other people.
<moquist> I liked that in Feisty it was really easy to go into the menu and turn it back off. I wonder if there should be an easy failsafe for Gutsy, too.
<ogra> compiz will only be used if the graphics card supports composite
<sbalneav> Oh, not at all.  I was just wondering if it was in Compiz.
<ogra> on these indeed its required that all needed packages are installed
<moquist> ogra: Did I somehow miss some packages, you think?
<ogra> the way to switch it off didnt change much
* moquist didn't see it in the menu. Huh.
<moquist> ogra: I'll check again.
<ogra> its still qa setting in the preferences
<ogra> under qappearance
* ogra pokes the classmate keyboard
<GNu_Joe> Where would I find articles/stories/case studies on Edubuntu and schools in the U.S.?
<GNu_Joe> Something about how teachers use it, and the impact with students
<GNu_Joe> I understand the technical aspects, but what is there on the impact in the classroom?
<sbalneav> There were some references to stories on the mailing list, edubuntu-users
#edubuntu 2007-09-21
<joebob777as7_> when i try to run compiz  it's now telling me that there is "no whitelisted driver available" then it reverts back to metacity
<sbalneav> Evening all
<sbalneav> moquist: You here, dude?
<sbalneav> moquist: Ping
<moquist> sbalneav: am now
<moquist> sbalneav: in and out, anyway. 'sup?
<sbalneav> hey
<sbalneav> Man, I just upgraded to gutsy at work, and my pam_ldap's borken
<sbalneav> got a minnute?
<moquist> hmm. just one, maybe. I've got kitchen help I'm supposed to be doing...I ducked out to see if you'd come back. :)
<moquist> You have 30 seconds... ;)
<joebob777as7> when i try to run compiz  it's now telling me that there is "no whitelisted driver available" then it reverts back to metacity
<RichEd> hi shriphani
<RichEd> missed your messages yesterday ... busy day in and out
<LaserJock> hola RichEd
<RichEd> hello LaserJock ... did'ya get a mail from claire ?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> should I have?
<RichEd> let me check ... i thought so
<LaserJock> I'm not able to make it this time
<RichEd> pity ... would have been good to see you again
<RichEd> shriphani: will resend the presentation this morning ... I have to send it to russia as well ... will have 2 for you
<edubuntugirl> what's nice?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<RichEd> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey RichEd
<bddebian> Heya
<LaserJock> ogra: have you tried the addon CD yet?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> i'm fighting with the main CD size still
<ogra> ogra@laptop:~/packages/edubuntu-meta-1.44$ /home/ogra2/getpkgsize dia-common dia-gnome dia-libs
<ogra> dia-common:  2336k
<ogra> dia-gnome:  188k
<ogra> dia-libs:  699k
<ogra> total: 3M
<ogra> hmm
<LaserJock> ogra: well, the short story is that my icons didn't work :(
<ogra> bah
<LaserJock> at least with my test
<ogra> asked colin?
<LaserJock> so I'm following up with mvo
<LaserJock> well, the icons are on the CD and in the right dir
<LaserJock> it just seems that g-a-i aren't loading them
<ogra> ogra@laptop:~/packages/edubuntu-meta-1.44$ /home/ogra2/getpkgsize gnome-user-guide
<ogra> gnome-user-guide:  14267k
<ogra> total: 13M
<ogra> SHRIEK !!!!!!
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> stupid docs!
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ogra> ok, scribus will move to addon
<ogra> and probably off the liveCD
<ogra> thats 8M
<ogra> 22 to go :)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> it's no fun, that's for sure
<ogra> well, i have the weekend
<joebob777as7> when i try to run compiz  it's now telling me that there is "no whitelisted driver available" then it reverts back to metacity
<ogra> XSERVER=intel ?
<ogra> it works fine for me on the classmate PC with XSERVER=intel set in lts.conf
<joebob777as7> ok thanks ogra i'll give it a try. so would i do XSERVER=nvidia for nvidia boxes?
<ogra> no
<ogra> nvidia and ati need a lot more
<ogra> since none of the restricted drivers is installed
<joebob777as7> oh ok so i just chroot into my client dir and install the restricted drivers?
<joebob777as7> also how can i make it so the i386 boxes and amd64 boxes boot into the proper image?
<joebob777as7> ogra, ?
<paolob> Hi guys!
<sbalneav> Hello
<paolob> I'm running an edubuntu server with 40 clients. When the students log out, many processes still are going on with user nobody: /bin/sh /usr/sbin/nbdswapd, /bin/nbd-server . How could it be? any idea?
<sbalneav> paolob: got anything in your /etc/hosts.allow?
<paolob> sbalneav, anything... like what?
<paolob> sbalneav, I haven't a /etc/hosts.allow file
<ulisse> 'lo guys!
<ulisse> I have to put a couple of public pc into the hall of an hotel, and I was thinking to use thin clients
<ulisse> i need some infos, because the last time I configured a lts it was with dapper
<ulisse> i.e.: does now the sound plays in the clients or in the server like it used to?
<ulisse> and is there support for USB on the clients?
<ulisse> I mean, USB storage, like keyrings
<ulisse> damn, have to go
<ulisse> thanks anyway guys ;)
<sbalneav> Holy crumb
<sbalneav> We got mentioned on Groklaw
<LaserJock> ;-)
#edubuntu 2007-09-22
<jimcooncat>  can I set up an xnest on my standalone computer, and get a user screen on the LTSP server?
<jimcooncat>  want to know how to initiate a connection, please
<sbalneav> Geez, man gimme a second to work on it over in #ltsp
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<cbx33> w000h000h000 kids
<cliebow> cbx33:Success???????????\
<cbx33> hey cliebow
* cbx33 has been on holiday for 2 weeks
<cbx33> just got back yesterday
<cliebow> Cool..where are you with tcm at this point??
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> sbalneav and i were working on some bug fixes
<cbx33> i'm starting a new job soon
<cbx33> so i don't know what time i'll have spare
<cliebow> cbx33:i get it..i been on the sidelines more than usual meself..
<cbx33> heheh
<bddebian> Heya
<cbx33> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello cbx33
<cbx33> howz it going
<bddebian> OK thanks, yourself?
<cbx33> yeh good
<cbx33> tired but good
<cbx33> just got back from tenerife
<bddebian> tenerife?
<JordanC> In Spain
<JordanC> It's a common tourist destination, and it's a poor place to go on holiday.. -__
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> JordanC, what makes you say that?
<JordanC> It's full of "white trash", as they say
<cbx33> depends what you're going for
<cbx33> we didn't actually have a choice on destination.......friends timeshare
<cbx33> so we got to go for a reduced rate
<JordanC> Well, I guess it's better than nothing
<JordanC> But when I went there, lager-swilling idiots ruined it
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> wasn't too bad
<JordanC> Plus, I went to Cuba last year
<cbx33> we didn't goto los americos ???
<JordanC> That was absolutely awesome
<cbx33> calleo savaje was nice
<JordanC> Hmm
<LaserJock> cbx33: ping
<cbx33> pongity
<cbx33> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> cbx33: hola me amigo
#edubuntu 2007-09-23
<shriphani> nixternal: disgusting connection ?
<kgoetz> heh. looks pretyt bad
#edubuntu 2008-09-15
<snaphappi> hi all, I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 8.04.1 ltsp install.
<snaphappi> here is a post that describes the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5632409
<snaphappi> it's the "ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device"  bug, with the Marvell/Sky2 eth controller
<snaphappi> if I put in a 2nd Realtek PCI eth controller, the client boots fine. but I can't get the client to PXEboot from the Realtek
<snaphappi> any ideas?
<snaphappi> anyone here?
<snaphappi> question: does anyone here have experience configuring ltsp server?
<snaphappi> hi all, I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 8.04.1 ltsp install. it's the "ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device"  bug, with the Marvell/Sky2 eth controller.  if I put in a 2nd Realtek PCI eth controller, the client boots fine. but I can't get the client to PXEboot from the Realtek. can anyone here help?
<snaphappi> hi all, I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 8.04.1 ltsp install. it's the "ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device"  bug, with the Marvell/Sky2 eth controller.  if I put in a 2nd Realtek PCI eth controller, the client boots fine. but I can't get the client to PXEboot from the Realtek. can anyone here help?
<ogra> snaphappi, might be that the sky2 module is missing from initramfs's netboot code
<Nubae> snaphappi: if you want the clients to boot from the other controller, edit /etc/default/dhcp3-server and set it to eth1
<ogra> nah
<ogra> file a bug on initramfs-tools with the exact module name so it gets added to the default set :)
<Nubae> think the sk2 driver has known problems in kernel
<Petaris> Hi all
<Petaris> When I login to edubuntu I get a message that he ISD-server could not be started because port 5800 is already in use.  I see a lot of reports of this when I did a google search but no solutions (other then just getting rid of the message box)
<stgraber> are you using kde ?
<Petaris> no, xfce
<Petaris> I just found out that its italc
<stgraber> ok, do you have multiple sessions open at the same time ?
<Petaris> nope
<stgraber> are you using some session saving feature ? (your programs are restored when you open your session)
<Petaris> nope
<Petaris> I removed italc and it solved the issue
<stgraber> this error message appears when italc is started multiple time, it can only happens in one of these two scenarios
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> well it does
<stgraber> this problem has been solved in the version we currently have in Intrepid, if you want italc to work in Hardy the same way it does in Intrepid, we have a PPA with the package for Hardy
<Petaris> its ok, I wasn't planning on using italc anyway
<Petaris> :)
<sbalneav> morning all
<stgraber> morning sbalneav
<Petaris> hi sbalneav
<Eghie> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #edubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sbalneav> Eghie: Hello
<Eghie> sbalneav: hello
<Eghie> how are you doing?
<Eghie> sbalneav: do you know a way to measure how much clients a LTSP server can handle?
<Eghie> what I can do is boot the whole office from LTSP to check if it can handle it
<Eghie> but better would be a good benchmarking tool, which gives me some numbers, so I directly can see what effect changes have on the server
<sbalneav> Well, as usual, the answer is always: "It depends"
<Eghie> hehe
<Eghie> yeah, average usage of the clients, network speed, how much downloads, etc
<sbalneav> If all you're going to do is log in and open up a telnet window, then lots and logs
<Eghie> yes I know
<sbalneav> The edubuntu handbook has some sever sizing guidelines
<sbalneav> !handbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<Eghie> average student (primairy school)
<Eghie> nice handbook :)
<Eghie> where do you find the sizing guidelines?
<coolio> does anyone here perhaps use fingerprinting authentication in their labs
<Eghie> coolio: no, we do have some fingerprinting plans and also some fingerprinting keyboards from IBM
<coolio> or maybe has some info on it for ubuntu/debian/etc
<Eghie> there was a pam module for fingerprinting
<Eghie> although, It would be nice to use it via the network
<Eghie> the pam module reads an USB disk
<Eghie> then you need something like USBIP to let it communicatie via the network
<coolio> Eghie: a url link for more info
<monteslu> anyone have a server hanging with "starting gnome display manager" ?
<monteslu> I'm stuck right now
<sbalneav> Eghie: http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/server-hw.html
<monteslu> have a whole school down
<sbalneav> monteslu: What does ps show?
<sbalneav> Home dirs local or nfs mounted
<Eghie> sbalneav: where I would expect it, thanks (didn't find it though)
<monteslu> sbalneav, I can't log in
<sbalneav> might have a tanked nfs server
<monteslu> i'm using ldap
<monteslu> but I cant get passed that part
<sbalneav> can you ssh in from a full workstation?
<monteslu> nope
<monteslu> i can ping it
<monteslu> but i can't authenticate
<sbalneav> Log in on the console?
<monteslu> nope
<sbalneav> Not even as the local admin user you set up when you installed?
<monteslu> and if i try and go in via safe mode it ignores my requests to go in as root
<monteslu> oh, maybe that one
<sbalneav> get in?
<monteslu> still not yet
<monteslu> before i moved it over to ldap i think was probably just using /etc/passwd or shadow or whatever
<monteslu> but I can't remember the account I used
<monteslu> and apparently root is bad to ubuntu or something
<monteslu> I really wish I could see the events firing up like i do in redhat
<monteslu> I'm not 100% certain where its hanging right now
<monteslu> in safe mode it hangs on "starting gnome display manager"
<monteslu> in regular mode if I ctl-alt-f1, it's hanginn on  "kinit: no resume image doing normal boot..."
<monteslu> sbalneav, is there a param i can pass in grub to see the boot messages to better debug what's happening?
<sbalneav> yup
<monteslu> I'm edubuntu 8.04 btw
<sbalneav> when you see the grub notice, hit esc
<sbalneav> You'll want to 'e'dit the kernel boot line, remove the "quiet splash" bit at the end
<sbalneav> then 'b'oot that kernel line.
<monteslu> awesome
<sbalneav> did you just convert to ldap auth?
<monteslu> about a month ago
<monteslu> things just went bad on friday
<monteslu> looks like same problem with starting gnome display manager
<monteslu> but it also has trouble binding to ldap right after boot
<monteslu> my ldap server is able to ping the ltsp server without issues, and I was authenticating just fine friday
<monteslu> oh, btw sbalneav. While I've got you here. Why do we need to put users in a group for local devices to work? Can't it just work for everyone?
<sbalneav> It can
<sbalneav> You just have to modify a udev rule
<sbalneav> Well, I'd say the problem is the bind to ldap.  What's your ldap server, openldap?
<monteslu> sbalneav, yeah. It'a ancient. FC5
<monteslu> Was thinking about moving it to centos 5 or 8.04, but smbldap is dead :(
<monteslu> Funny thing is, These two new servers I have could probably handle the load of seventy thin clients without my moving the users off so I could have 2 ltsp servers
<sbalneav> ok, so you're using libpam-ldap to bind?
<sbalneav> Any clues in the message logs where the problems are?
<monteslu> I just got kicked. I'm thinking it might be the network now
<monteslu> two new gigabit dell switches
<monteslu> but they've been most working for a month
<monteslu> maybe I can boot with a sysresccd to view the logs
<monteslu> sbalneav, is there a way to individually launch services? In redhat. I could hit 'I' during boot and it would ask me Y/N to launch each
<monteslu> i know theyre not sequential in ubuntu though
<sbalneav> That I'm not sure of
<monteslu> perhaps the "starting gnome..." gets stuck and it has dependant processes.
<sbalneav> Typically what I do is modify the boot command line to include the -s (single user) and then start the services one by one
<sbalneav> Are you using libnss-ldap?
<Eghie> monteslu: starting gnome... will not say it IS starting gnome
<Eghie> sometimes it is saying that and using something totally different
<sbalneav> What I do these days is not use libnss-ldap, but rather install liblnss-db, and use the nss-updatedb package
<sbalneav> I set up a cron job to update the local copies of group and passwd.
<sbalneav> I've found libnss-ldap to be flaky, and, if you have a situation where you are now, it generally fubars the box
<sbalneav> but with the libnss-db, the copy's local
<monteslu> sbalneav, yeah libnss
<monteslu> ok, sorry guys. Just found out my ldap server is hosed
<monteslu> for some reason I thought it was fine
<monteslu> but I think my database is trashed
<monteslu> normal recovery steps aren't fixing it either
<monteslu> this isn't an ubuntu ltsp, or gnome problem
<monteslu> though not sure why gnome hangs when ldap server is down
<sbalneav> Well, it's probably trying to look up group info
<sbalneav> and since libnss- is hoszed
<sbalneav> it's hanging
<sbalneav> monteslu: Got an ldif dump of it you can reload?
<monteslu> I wonder if there's a way to back openldap with mysql instead of berkley
<sbalneav> I think so
<monteslu> sbalneav, nothing recent :(
<sbalneav> Oooh
<monteslu> well, I didn't lose home dirs which is good, but I so don't want to rebuild that thing
<monteslu> I have to go to my normal job tomorrow which means I'll be up all night fixing this thing
<sbalneav> I sent you my nightly slapcat script
<sbalneav> via private msg
<monteslu> my slapd_db_recover seems to be working, but restarting ldap fails...
<monteslu> I'ts gonna be a long night
<monteslu> sbalneav, any suggestions on building a new ldap server for my 2 ltsp servers?
<monteslu> 8.04?
<monteslu> I'm not even worried about the samba part anymore.
<monteslu> i gave up hope on it being my domain controller / linux homes
<monteslu> my win2003 terminal server will remain standalone for users
<sbalneav> We're running an older 6.10 box for ldap
<sbalneav> it needs to be updated, but I can't see why 8.04 wouldn't be OK for openldp
<monteslu> my googling tells me that that i can recover everything _but_ dn2id and id2entry bdb files
<monteslu> this really, really bites
<monteslu> it is so easy to corrupt berkely databases
<sbalneav> Depending on how many entries you have, I think there's a plaintext backend, isn't there?
<sbalneav> Little slower than db, but vi-editable
<monteslu> the bdb file looks almost plain text
<monteslu> i really wish slapd_db_recover would fix it or tell me if it can't. It just finshes like everything is cool. But then ldap doesn't start because it thinks id2entry.bdb is corrupt
<sbalneav> monteslu: Hmm, a "shell" backend
<monteslu> a backend that doesn't try to cache transactions
<monteslu> something that just commits changes to whatever its datastore is when it happens
<monteslu> if it crashes, oh well
<monteslu> just start back up
<monteslu> google slapd_db_load or slapd_db_dump
<monteslu> absolute joke
<monteslu> nobody beside the author must have any idea what those things do
<monteslu> compeletely undocumented
<monteslu> what's the command to build the /opt/ltsp stuff after a new install ?
<monteslu> sudo ltsp-build-client
#edubuntu 2008-09-16
<BBLake> anyone here?
<BBLake> question about ubuntu studio
<Goosemoose> what do I need in the preseed.cfg file so edubuntu is installed? I keep getting a terminal
<Goosemoose> even though i have: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, edubuntu-desktop
<snaphappi> hi all, I'm working on this problem with my ubuntu 8.04.1 ltsp install. it's the "ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device"  bug, with the Marvell/Sky2 eth controller.  if I put in a 2nd Realtek PCI eth controller, the client boots fine. but I can't get the client to PXEboot from the Realtek. can anyone here help?
<snaphappi> <ogra> responseded: snaphappi, might be that the sky2 module is missing from initramfs's netboot code
<snaphappi> <ogra> snaphappi, might be that the sky2 module is missing from initramfs's netboot code
<snaphappi> But my ltsp server boots fine, and from the server I always type these commands to update the ltsp-image:
<snaphappi>     8  sudo ltsp-update-kernels
<snaphappi>     9  sudo ltsp-update-image
<snaphappi>    10  sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys
<snaphappi> plus I have this file: /opt/ltsp/i386/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/sky2.ko
<snaphappi> anyone here who can help me with ltsp client boot?
<RickZilla> Ok, just so I get this straight...d/l ubuntu, install it, then d/l the edubuntu addition and install that.  Do I understand that correctly?
<sbalneav> Evening all
<RickZilla> Hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello RickZilla
<RickZilla> are you an edubuntu user?
<sbalneav> I'm a user and developer.
<RickZilla> Just started using ubuntu this week, I'd like to see what edubuntu is all about
<sbalneav> It's a collection of education applications in addition to all the regular great stuff in Ubuntu.
<sbalneav> Plus, thin client computing.  That's the bit I work on.
<RickZilla> I'd like to see what our licensing budget is for this year...it'd be nice if our district could save some bucks on that by switching to open source
<sbalneav> Hard to beat free :)
<RickZilla> Yep...I've been using GIMP and Wordpress for quite a while, I would consider those high quality software
<RickZilla> Are you an educator as well?
<sbalneav> No, I'm a systems administrator for Legal Aid Manitoba
<sbalneav> But I've been involved with Linux for years and years
<RickZilla> That would be a cool gig...I've decided in my next life I'd like to be an educational technology specialist :-)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<LaserJock> ogra: looks like I managed to get edubuntu-addon-meta using seeds correctly
 * ogra applauds
<LaserJock> ogra: I added .desktop file for edubuntu-addon-{kde,youth,science} as well
<LaserJock> so in the installer they show up in the "Edubuntu desktop" category, just to give people a GUI option for getting those
<ogra> cool
<LaserJock> used your popcon grabber to add popcon data in
<ogra> heh
<ogra> popcon is so moot :)
<LaserJock> so with that, rasmol, denemo, kverbos, kvoctrain, and keduca are gone
<LaserJock> and marble, parley, step, and kalgebra are in
<ogra> great
<LaserJock> I'm not going to be on IRC much as I really am hitting deadlines with my PhD
<sbalneav> You won't be around tomorrow, then?
<LaserJock> but I have a couple more tweaks to do to get the meta packages the way I want them
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I'm gonna try to pop in but at this point I'm not sure how long I'll be around
<LaserJock> sbalneav: but I should be fairly responsive to email (including some bugmail)
 * ogra is travelling tomorrom
<sbalneav> LaserJock: No problem, I'll handle things tomorrow.
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Can you change the title of the irc?
<sbalneav> It would be helpful if you could just pop in for 2 seconds and note that it's triage day.
<LaserJock> for the metapackages what I have left are 1) use Recommends for edubuntu-desktop 2) make sure the addon-installer menu is good (missing icons and menu items in the wrong place)  and 3) make sure the KDE apps have everything they need to run properly in Gnome
* LaserJock changed the topic of #edubuntu to: LTSP Triage Day: Sept. 17th, see http://tinyurl.com/55pfcj || Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | 8.04 (hardy heron) is released, see http://www.edubuntu.org/Download grab it while its hot !!!
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ^^
* ogra changed the topic of #edubuntu to: LTSP Triage Day: Sept. 17th, see http://tinyurl.com/55pfcj || Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | 8.04 (hardy heron) is released, see http://www.edubuntu.org/Download
<ogra> not actually "hot" anymore :)
<Michiel__> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #edubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fritz87> hi
<ogra> sbalneav, btw, feature freeze is over, fixes need to go into the packaging or we need exceptions
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> Michiel__: Hello
<Michiel__> sbalneav: hello
<sbalneav> Fritz87: hello
<Michiel__> I am eghie by the way
<Michiel__> my eghie is a ghost for now
<Michiel__> client crash and stuff ;)
<Fritz87> I am writing a proposal for a course I'm taking that I plan on presenting at my work (I work for the tech department of a local school district)
<Fritz87> and was wondering if there are any alternatives to linux terminal service project for lets say, an entire huge school district
<Fritz87> because from what i've seen so far from people I've spoken with there is lots of room for improvement
<Michiel__> LTSP and DRBL and Nomachine NX are 3 I know
<Fritz87> thanks I'll check those out
<Michiel__> although, you need to build a distro around Nomachine NX
<ogra> yeh, thats only a single app
<Michiel__> but you can use the LTSP client distro to intergrate Nomachine NX client for example
<ogra> and DRBL isnt installable side by side with LTSP ...
<ogra> afaik
<ogra> it isnt integrated with the distro as deep as LTSP is
<Eghie> ogra: with distro you mean the client or the server?
<ogra> ??
<ogra> ubuntu
<Eghie> because, LTSP isn't that far intergrated in the server distro, I guess
<Eghie> it's portable
<ogra> sure
<ogra> no
<Eghie> LTSP not portable?
<ogra> ltsp4 was
<ogra> ltsp5 isnt by design
<ogra> the client is built using the servers tools
<Eghie> hmm, yeah, that is true
<ogra> unless you run suse that somewhat voilates all policies we have made for ltsp5
<ogra> they have a fixed image that gets installed as package afaik
<Eghie> ok
<ogra> which is somewhat like going back to ltsp 4.x
<Eghie> yeah, that's correct
<Eghie> I see what you mean
<Fritz87> what are the current problems with LTSP? People tell me its less than ideal on a very large scale, but I havent really found anything suggesting that
<Eghie> Fritz87: LTSP is often used with Gnome
<Eghie> and Gnome has some process which have a habit to stay running after the user logs off
<Fritz87> ahhh I see
<Fritz87> are people working on a solution for that?
<Eghie> but using another Window Manager will solve that problem
<Fritz87> oh okay
<ogra> or just adding some script bits
<Fritz87> so if you installed the edubuntu packages to kubuntu, that would work?
<Eghie> for example yes
<ogra> well, you need edubuntu-kde for that
<Eghie> although there will be running some gnome processes maybe
<Fritz87> ah i see
<ogra> the normal edubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-desktop
<Eghie> see the bottom of this page for example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingLTSP
<Eghie> i'm going for some diner i guess
<Eghie> later
<Fritz87> cya
<Fritz87> and thanks for the link
<Fritz87> i cant wait to finish this proposal, im writing 2
<Fritz87> one for the school district which is unlikely to succede, and the other targeted at a specific teacher that gets fudniing to experiment with this kind of stuff
<ogra> Fritz87, for large deployments you should talk to stgraber btw
<ogra> he works on clustering support for multiple ltsp servers
<Fritz87> thanks I will
<Fritz87> looks like I have a lot of  research to do, I'm not very qualified for the job, but its something i really care about, you know what i mean?
<Fritz87> open source schools
<LaserJock> Fritz87: gotta start somewhere, regarding being "qualified" :-)
<Fritz87> yeah =)
<Fritz87> I'm just a part time summer employee for the tech department in the school district in question while I'm going to school for an economics degree
<LaserJock> nice
<Fritz87> I might even get to write a paper for credit and get support from the rutgers writing program
<Fritz87> so I think i really have a shot at making a difference if things work out
<Fritz87> writing a proposal and making a powerpoint presentation for the tech department, at least thats the plan
<Fritz87> and plan b is this classroom of the future program
<Nubae> gnome-watchdog does a good job at analysing misbehaving processes and killing them
<wanne> hi, sry but I cant see in the download section (edubuntu.org) wich cds i have to download in order to get a thin client? for terminal server ubuntu alternate + add on, right?
<sbalneav> wanne: Yes
<wanne> thx, cu
 * Lns thinks we might be on the verge of figuring out the Firefox 3.x / LTSP bug
<Lns> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453704#c8
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 453704 in General "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<Eghie> Lns: thanks for the nice debugging :) that should help
<Lns> Eghie: yw =) My pleasure. FYI I'm in irc.mozilla.org/#firefox w/mzz right now trying to nail it
<Eghie> will monitor it
#edubuntu 2008-09-17
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey LaserJock
<jodan20xx> Anyone awake tonight?
<sbalneav> Yup
<jodan20xx> Do you happen to know if wine works for windows only printers?
<sbalneav> I've heard of people having some success with them, but you'd have to experiment to find out.
<sbalneav> What type of printer is it?
<jodan20xx> lexmark x4530
<jodan20xx> noted as a paperweight for linux on most sites
<sbalneav> I've never had any success with Lexmarks.
<sbalneav> You could try, but I wouldn't hold out much hope.
<sbalneav> And you'd only be able to print from wine applications anyway.
<jodan20xx> yeah i am going to try ... and i do know that but that is fine ... open office is open office lol
<jodan20xx> i had a windows box go haywire on me, that was my printing box lol. so i am trying everything in my power to make this work lol
<sbalneav> Heading to bed
<sbalneav> nite
<coolio> morning
<sbalneav> Morning all!
<LaserJock> happy LTSP Hug Day!!
<sbalneav> Hey hey
<LaserJock> last night I got edubuntu-desktop-kde off of http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_probs.html  \o/ !
<sbalneav> Super!
<LaserJock> denemo and rasmol should be ready for demotion as well
<LaserJock> so our part of the archive should be consistent
<LaserJock> I'm trying to work with mvo on a gnome-app-install issue
<LaserJock> normally when metapackages are removed their dependencies are left
<LaserJock> so you can remove ubuntu-desktop for instance without having *everything* autoremoved
<LaserJock> but for our edubuntu-addon-* metapackages we do want to remove the dependencies
<sbalneav> Makes sense
<LaserJock> so we're perhaps going to add a flag that g-a-i will use to say "heah, please remove the deps when I remove this metapackage"
<LaserJock> so I just add that flag to the .desktop files and we should be set, hopefully
<LaserJock> sbalneav: anybody show up for some LTSP bug action?
<Lns> " Nick Kendall (Mailbox has been deleted. Try re-entering the address.) " Still happening on list edubuntu-user
<sbalneav> I sent an email off the the list admin a couple of days ago, haven't heard back.
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Nope, not so far.  I'm just persuing some bugs I know are there.
<Lns> sbalneav: ah ok
<sbalneav> To be perfectly honest, I'm kinda disappointed.
<LaserJock> yeah, I know what you mean
<sbalneav> Ah, well.  I long ago gave up working on free software because I sought the accolades of my users :)
<sbalneav> I do it purely for my own enjoyment.
<sbalneav> However, if end user don't want to step up and help in the process, the results are: I scratch all my own itches, instead of theirs :)
<GJ> Help! New to Edubuntu. Just upgraded to 8.04. Edubuntu-server could not be installed due to a dependency problem. What do I do?
<LaserJock> GJ: can you give the dependency problem?
<GJ> How do I discover what the dependency is?
<sbalneav> GJ: How are you installing it?
<GJ> I apologize for my ignorance. I just inherited this server administration job a couple days ago. On the edubuntu server I noticed a button that said there were hundreds of updates available. When I clicked on it, the first thing at the top was for ubuntu8.04 upgrade, I think. I selected that and the rest is history. The upgrade was going along fine until it got to moodle configuration.
<GJ> I couldn't answer the configuration questions for moodle so I skipped that. Then the installation of edubuntu-server failed.
<sbalneav> Well, the moodle's probably thing blocking the upgrade
<sbalneav> So, could you go to applications->accessories->terminal
<sbalneav> Should get a command line prompt
<GJ> Yes I have the command line prompt
<sbalneav> ok, lets enter: sudo apt-get update
<GJ> done
<sbalneav> Any errors?
<GJ> Sorry. Still downloading stuff
<sbalneav> Let me know if there's any errors
<GJ> The satellite connection is very slow at this time of the day.
<GJ> Finished. no errors
<Nubae> check to see if moodle requires some intervention on the web side too
<Nubae> database upgrade maybe
<GJ> I think moodle is OK. I'm really just wondering how I get edubuntu-server to install.
<sbalneav> GJ: OK, lets do an apt-get upgrade
<sbalneav> sorry
<sbalneav> sudo apt-get upgrade
<GJ> What will that upgrade? If it involves downloading anything more than a few megabytes I'll be here all day.
<HedgeMage> GJ:  you have my sympathy -- I just got to ditch my satellite for a wired connection last week!
<GJ> That's why I'm trying to convince the owner of this server to let me plug it into the DSL router.
<sbalneav> GJ: That will upgrade the system, and hopefully resolve any dependency issues you're having.
<HedgeMage> GJ:  did you know that you can order a CD or DVD with 99% of the packages you need and have it shipped to you?  Or, you could download the image and burn a disc elsewhere
<HedgeMage> GJ:  Oh, my!  Why use satellite if DSL is available?  And, why run a server via satellite at all?
<GJ> That is not my decision. I am trying to convince the owner to ditch the satellite. Resistant for some reason, however.
<HedgeMage> good luck!
<GJ> The upgrade command says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 2 not upgraded (ltsp-server, tftpd-hpa)
<GJ> What command should I run to install edubuntu-server?
<sbalneav> ok, so do an apt-get install ltsp-server tftp-hpa
<sbalneav> Do you have any thin clients there?
<GJ> Yes
<sbalneav> ok, well, upgrading ltsp-server's going to end up with you having to rebuild the client images
<sbalneav> Downloads of about 250 megs of stuff for that.
<sbalneav> Or, if you have a cdrom of Hardy, you could install from that.
<GJ> OK, did the apt-get install. Results: 1 upgraded (ltsp-server), 2 newly installed (openbsd-inetd, tftp-hpa), 1 removed (netkit-inetd), and 1 not upgraded)
<sbalneav> ok, try doing the apt-get install edubuntu-server
<GJ> Did that. Result: edubuntu-server already newest version so it was not upgraded.
<GJ> Now assuming that edubuntu-server is good, you say I have to download the client image. How do I do that?
<sbalneav> Well, you'd build it with the ltsp-build-client command.  But first...
<sbalneav> I'd back up everything in /opt, and /var/lib/tftboot
<GJ> Treat me as a newbie. I haven't worked with linux for the last four or five years. Suggest how to do the backup.
<sbalneav> Well, does this server have regular nightly backups?
<sbalneav> tape backup or the like that you can restore from?
<Goosemoose> anyone figure out how to put icons on ALL user desktops?
<GJ> We are talking about a server in a private school here. The school basically has no money. There is definitely NO backup system.
<sbalneav> Goosemoose: New users, or existing users?
<Goosemoose> well new to the machine. the ubuntu machine actually authenticates users against the AD domain
<sbalneav> GJ: Is this machine currently being used in the classroom?
<GJ> Yes, it is the classroom server. Would it be possible to backup on a CD-RW?
<sbalneav> Depends on how much data there is.  What does the output of df -k give.  And, is it in use *right now*, i.e. are students logged into it as we speak.
<GJ> The df command gives a lot of info. What do you need? No one is logged in on any of the thin clients.
<sbalneav> How much time until they are?  On a really fast connection, it'll take at least 30 minutes to rebuild the image, and if you've got a slower connection, it could take hours.  Students will be unable to log in until it's done.  I'd recommend grabbing a USB hard drive from somewhere, doing a system backup (you've already upgraded, and that's an irreversible process now, as you didn't have a backup before) but I'd be reluctant to step 
<GJ> It appears that the hard drive has just under 9GB in use. There is nothing around here that will hold that much. I could go home and get my USB hard drive, but I hate to lose my own computer's backup.
<GJ> I have as much time as needed to get the clients going again. The students won't be using this room until next week.
<HedgeMage> GJ:  If you are in the US I could burn most of what you need to CD or DVD and mail it to you.
<sbalneav> GJ: It's your call.  I can get you going on the process.  I have to leave in a few hours, so if it doesn't get resolved before then, you'll either have to wait until I'm on again, or try to get help from someone else.
<sbalneav> I'd (at a bare minimum) do the following:
<sbalneav> sudo mkdir /backup
<GJ> I should be able to download anything I need on my laptop (WinXP) and burn the CD/DVD myself shouldn't I? After all, my laptop is connected via a fast DSL connection. Where would I download the needed client files?
<HedgeMage> GJ:  sure, that will work
<sbalneav> sudo tar czvf /backup/ltsp-backup.tgz /opt/ltsp
<sbalneav> sudo tar czvf /backup/tftpbackup.tgz /var/lib/tftpboot
<sbalneav> You'd need an ISO image of the distro.
<GJ> That's the client distro?
<sbalneav> Well, You've upgraded to Hardy, and building the client image is done from the same distro as the server.
<sbalneav> Since you upgraded to 8.04, which is hardy, that's the cd image you'll want.
<GJ> Oh. So once I've done the backup you suggested above and downloaded the edubuntu distro, I have to create the client image. Right?
<GJ> Or do I have to download the whole Ubuntu 8.04 distro again?
<sbalneav> If you download the distro's ISO, we can create the image from that.
<GJ> I can do that on my laptop through my DSL connection fairly rapidly, I guess. Where can I find the ISO image?
<GJ> At edubuntu.org???
<sbalneav> An ubuntu image will do you fine.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: have you seen http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download ?
<sbalneav> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<LaserJock> they've got a little downloader thingy like Ubuntu has
<LaserJock> the Ubuntu webmaster offered to have that for Edubuntu too
<GJ> The server says it used Intel Xeon processor. Should I just assume it is NOT an 64 bit processor?
<LaserJock> GJ: if you run: uname -a in a terminal it can help you figure out
<LaserJock> GJ: if at the end it says x86_64 GNU/Linux your running 64 bit
<GJ> Says i686 GNU/Linux. So guess it's not 64 bit
<LaserJock> nope
<GJ> Thanks to all who have helped, esp. sbalneav! I could not have got this far without your help. I will try to figure out how to rebuild the client just as soon as I have that ISO image in hand. I may be back at a later date!
<GJ> Oh, one more question. It's the server install image that I need rather than the desktop image right?
<GJ> And one more! I see an alternate install CD referred to which says it's for systems with less than 384 MB of RAM. Although the server has 2 GB of RAM the thin clients have only 64 MB of RAM. Does that affect which install image I should download?
<sbalneav> GJ: Safest bet would be the desktop cd
<GJ> Thanks!
<LaserJock> sbalneav: oh wait, GJ needed the Alternate disk
<LaserJock> sbalneav: the Desktop CD doesn't have really much of any .debs on it
<sbalneav> ah, right
<Goosemoose> anyone have their students home dir pointing to a windows share?
<sbalneav> Goosemoose: Nope.  Problems?
<Goosemoose> lol, yeah can't get it to work
<Goosemoose> im trying to work off the pam_mount.conf.xml file rightn ow
<Goosemoose> now
<Goosemoose> login via likewise-open is working fine
<Goosemoose> but im trying to make some of the users directories
#edubuntu 2008-09-18
<sbalneav> Evening all
<Nubae> hey there
<Nubae> is Alpha 6 out yet?
<killsalad> hi all
<ToothDeKay> Greetings.....Could someone point right direction?
<ToothDeKay> I have setup the latest 8.04.1 Edubuntu and am teaching my 3 year old to use the computer.
<ToothDeKay> We have started with GCompris -> Discover the computer -> Click the mouse.
<ToothDeKay> The only problem is the photos tend to recycle too quick.
<ToothDeKay> Is there any way to add new photos or change the photos to ones that are relevant to my son?
<ToothDeKay> I guess I just need the location that they are stored on the computer but I dont know where that is.
<calimer> if you can figure out the name of the photo you could search your comp with the find
<calimer> I have never used that program but in home is there a .gcompris?
<JordanC|OnGnome> Hiya :)
<calimer> also look at this http://gcompris.net/wiki/index.php/GCompris_internals
<calimer> "image selector: Provides a way for image drawing activities to let the children select an image. Images can come from a predefined dataset or by dynamically scanning a specified directory. "
<ToothDeKay> Just had a look and there is no .gcompris, but there is a My GCompris folder.
<ToothDeKay> Thanks for the link I'll go have a read.
<calimer> ah :D
<calimer> maybe you have to set it up to see hidden folders? not sure
<calimer> that image selector sounds like the way to go
<calimer> so that you can make your own folder and put them in and then select it
<calimer> I'm not on nix right now or I'd grab it and check it out myself
<ToothDeKay> To the guy that was helping me before.  (sorry cant remember name..battery died)
<ToothDeKay> I found the location of the photos....they are at
<ToothDeKay> /usr/share/gcompris/boards/opt/animals/   thanks for helping.....
<sbalneav> Morning all
<LaserJock> moin
<sbalneav> Ok, maybe you can answer something for me.
<sbalneav> I see lots of people on the ubuntu channels say "moin"
<sbalneav> now, is that an ubuntu contraction of "Morning", or a general internet slang, or "morning" in another language?
<sbalneav> I.e. is it an ubuntu culture thing? or a general internet thing?
<Nubae> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin
<sbalneav> Ah, so it IS another language
<Nubae> yeah German thing :-)
<LaserJock> sbalneav: definately not Ubuntu-specific
<sbalneav> Easier to type than "Guten tag" one supposes
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I'm just becoming Europeanized ;-)
<sbalneav> Your Eropeanization continues apace.
<Nubae> hmmm my ldm is acting funny... alt+cntrl+backspace takes almost a minute to go through
<Nubae> as does my verifying password... strange
<sbalneav> When your Europeanization is complete, you will be Europeaniriffic.
<sbalneav> Which means that You will have much Eropeanossitude.
<sbalneav> Nubae: Usually a DNS problem on the server.
<sbalneav> What I usually like to do is add all the terminals to the server's /etc/hosts file, so it can find them quick
<Nubae> hmm... no bind installed
<sbalneav> Usually I do something like:
<sbalneav> for ((I=20;I<251;I++)); do echo "192.168.0.$I ws$I" >> /etc/hosts done
<sbalneav> from the command prompt
<sbalneav> SSH usually tries to do a reverse lookup when you connect to it.  You can either tell it not to do that, or just add the hostnames to the /etc/hosts file.
<sbalneav> I find the latter's usually easier.
<Nubae> lol... I put done at the end of hosts instead of new line and now my /etc/hosts has all the workstation names + done on the end
<sbalneav> heh
<Nubae> sbalneav: do I have to define the workstations in dhcpd.conf then too?
<sbalneav> No
<sbalneav> The slowdown occurs purely from ssh deciding it wants to do a reverse lookup
<Nubae> ok, never noticed it before... its a new setup though
<sbalneav> Does it work better now?
<Nubae> restarting thin client
<Nubae> nah still gets stuck on verifying password please wait
<Nubae> maybe my firewall is interfering
<sbalneav> Does it get in eventually, or is it NEVER getting in?
<Nubae> actually, now that u mention it, after a long time it goes back to ldm screen
<sbalneav> ah, I misunderstood
<sbalneav> that's a different problem then
<sbalneav> Does this box have 2 network interfaces, or just one?
<Nubae> 2
<Nubae> maybe needs ltsp-update-sshkeys?
<sbalneav> Yup, and a ltsp-update-image after that
<Nubae> damn still gets stuck
<Nubae> sbalneav: what else can I look at?
<Nubae> this a fresh ubuntu ltsp install, never seen this happen, usually just works
<sbalneav> Do an ifconfig -a, paste the results to a pastebot
<Nubae> in thin client?
<sbalneav> No, on the server
<sbalneav> lets see what's up.
<sbalneav> Seems ok from what you pasted
<sbalneav> Lets do this:
<sbalneav> set the root password int he chroot
<sbalneav> chroot /opt/ltsp/i386
<sbalneav> passwd
<sbalneav> exit
<sbalneav> ltsp-update-image
<sbalneav> reboot
<sbalneav> lemme know when you get there
<Nubae> sbalneav: ok done
<Nubae> I switched on get-lease-hostnames, and that fixed the host showing on the bottom right, but still no login :-) ok I've logged in as root from a shell
<sbalneav> cool.
<sbalneav> ok, so lets do an ssh userid@192.168.0.254 on ctl-alt-f1 on the thin client
<Nubae> wait... says account expired
<sbalneav> when you ssh?
<sbalneav> or logging in as root?
<Nubae> no, when logging in
<sbalneav> ok, then the password's not set in the chroot
<Nubae> let me check from the server side
<Nubae> yeah I did set it, but keep getting same message
<Nubae> Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<Nubae> su: User account has expired
<Nubae> gonna try a different chroot
<Nubae> doh... had changed the port in ssh to 2222 (and forgot about it)
<Nubae> damn this makes no sense... now it logs in but stays on a black screen with mouse cursor
<monteslu> irsomething happen with jetpipe on 8.04 ?
<monteslu> I vaguely remember having to fix something a two months ago, but can't find anything in the email archives
<monteslu> s/irsomething/did something
<Nubae> was missing in the release I believe... but should be there now
<monteslu> still gone
<monteslu> don't remember how to get it, or where to put it
<monteslu> "find / -name jetpipe" from a thin client shell doesn't have any results
<Nubae> let me check on mine
<monteslu> thanks
<Nubae> /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/sbin/jetpipe
<monteslu> awesome
<Nubae> sbalneav: I needed to do passwd -u root (seems it was locked)
<Nubae> so now I can ssh into the server from the thin client without problems
<Nubae> but still logging into thin client causes black screen with mouse
<GJ> I downloaded ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso. I burned the image to a CD. Should I do a md5 checksum on the CD? If so, how do I do it?
<LaserJock> GJ: generally you do a md5 check on the .iso
<LaserJock> GJ: you can then check the burn in the boot menu
<LaserJock> but unless you're going to actually install Ubuntu with it it's probably not necessary
<GJ> The file was downloaded on a WinXP machine and has to be used on the linux server. So I figured I could use a command in linux to check the iso image on the CD
<GJ> Ubuntu is already installed on the server. I'm trying to upgrade Edubuntu. So I downloaded the above mentioned iso file and am presently downloading the edubuntu-8.04.1-addon-i386.iso because according to the Edubuntu web page that's what I'm supposed to do.
<GJ> I thought it would be prudent to do an md5 checksum on the files to make sure the download didn't flip a bit somewhere.
<LaserJock> GJ: you already upgrade everything though right?
<LaserJock> you're just trying to upgrade the LTSP client chroot?
<GJ> This server had Edubuntu installed before I inherited the administration responsibility a few days ago. When I logged on I saw that there were hundreds of updates, so I started the update/upgrade process.
<GJ> Then I saw that Edubuntu installation requires the two above mentioned files. In a few minutes I will have both of them downloaded and ready to use. But I'm not sure exactly what I should do.
<LaserJock> well, it's a bit outside the normal process
<LaserJock> but I think you just want to add the CDs to your package sources list
<LaserJock> and then you can run the client update and it'll use the files on the CD
<GJ> Frankly, I was hoping I would be able to put the first CD in the drive and it would autorun. That seemed to be what the Edubuntu web page showed.
<GJ> I didn't realize this upgrade process was going to "take and act of congress" to accomplish
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> you're upgrading to a whole new OS
<LaserJock> if you had good internet it'd be quite easy
<LaserJock> as you're like 75% of the way there
<LaserJock> you just need to update your LTSP client chroot, which is like 250MB or so
<GJ> I assume the two CDs I've created have all the files I need, right?
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> and a lot more
<LaserJock> but they should have everything
<GJ> Now all I have to do is figure out how to get the installation process to start.
<LaserJock> hmm, sbalneav is probably a lot better for that
<LaserJock> but I think you need to add the CDs to the sources list
<LaserJock> I think "apt-cdrom add" does that
<LaserJock> if you have the CD in the drive
<GJ> Don't know how to do that. As I explained yesterday to sbalneav, I haven't worked with Linux for about 4 or 5 years. I'm very rust.
<GJ> I'm very rusty.
<LaserJock> GJ: yeah, no problem
<LaserJock> hmm, but I wonder if you need to chroot in first :/
<GJ> I've got two CDs now: ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso and edubuntu-8.04.1-addon-i386.iso as the Edubuntu web page said I needed for the thin client installation.
<LaserJock> are they burned to CDs?
<GJ> And it was a thin client setup that already existed in this school computer lab
<GJ> Yes.
<LaserJock> ok, so put one in and then run apt-cdrom add
<LaserJock> you might need to do sudo apt-cdrom add
<GJ> It's scanning for index files
<GJ> Reports lots of stuff, then says to repeat this process for the rest of the CDs in your set.
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> I'm thinking you probably don't need the addon CD
<GJ> The Edubuntu web page indicated otherwise. It said I need both.
<LaserJock> to install from scratch
<LaserJock> or upgrade the whole thing
<LaserJock> but I believe you've upgrade almost everything
<LaserJock> you just need the client chroot upgraded
<LaserJock> you can take a look at http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/ltsp-updates.html
<LaserJock> under the Updating your LTSP chroot section
<LaserJock> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/apt/
<LaserJock> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386
<LaserJock> mount -t proc proc /proc
<LaserJock> apt-get update
<LaserJock> apt-get upgrade
<LaserJock> umount /proc
<LaserJock> exit
<LaserJock> sudo ltsp-update-kernels
<LaserJock> sudo ltsp-update-image
<GJ> I went to that web page and see the stuff you mention. I have to leave the computer lab for a while now, so I won't be able to complete the process until later this afternoon or tomorrow morning. If I need more help, I sure know where to find it. Thanks!
<LaserJock> hopefully it helps
<LaserJock> just regular upgrades are a lot easier :-)
<LaserJock> moving to a whole new version gets tricky on a bad connection
 * LaserJock goes to teach lab
<GJ> That has become very apparent! Thanks!
#edubuntu 2008-09-19
 * Lns gives the unsolicited advice to add URL http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/ to topic ;)
<sbalneav> !handbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<LaserJock> hmm, I think that's a 404 isn't it?
<sbalneav> Yeah
<sbalneav> url needs to be redone
<sbalneav> Can anyone train ubottu ?
<sbalneav> ubottu: handbook is The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via  http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<sbalneav> My edit request has been forwarded :)
<LaserJock> we really should get the Handbook off of doc.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> I knew having a seperate, WorkInProgess server was gonna be trouble
<sbalneav> We should?
<sbalneav> Where should we put it?
<LaserJock> yeah, doc.ubuntu.com is supposed to be temporary
<sbalneav> oh
<LaserJock> just docs in development
<LaserJock> it *should* end up either on help.ubuntu.com or edubuntu.org
<LaserJock> the problem with doc.ubuntu.com is that people start linking there and then it becomes permanent
<LaserJock> sbalneav: dude, did you ever use that XML book you bought for that chemistry website project we were looking at?
<LaserJock> project seabass :-)
<sbalneav> Yeah, I did.
<sbalneav> When did we want to pick that up again?
<LaserJock> not sure
<LaserJock> I think they got their SOAP interface fixed maybe though
<LaserJock> oh wow, they actually released the official version today: http://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pug_soap/pug_soap_help.html
<sbalneav> Morning all
<GJ> I am having a problem finishing the upgrade of Edubuntu. I'm at the point of updating the LTSP chroot following the directions at http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/ltsp-updates.html
<GJ> When I gave the apt-get update command, I got errors saying us.archive.ubuntu.com could not be resolved. Also, it told me to use apt-cdrom to make the cd-rom recognized by APT. That didn't work.
<GJ> I don't know whether I can continue to the next command: apt-get upgrade
<HedgeMage> GJ:  it sounds like it couldn't find the repo server's IP address -- the update DID NOT run, so you should keep trying
<HedgeMage> perils of satellite, I'm afraid
<GJ> Using a web browser on the server, I can open that web page consistently. And I've tried to run apt-get update several times.
<GJ> This is very frustrating. If two days ago, I had not clicked on that stupid update button, this computer lab would still be working.
<GJ> How is possible that Firefox can resolve the URL but apt-get cannot?
<HedgeMage> GJ:  ffx may have it cached from earlier?
<HedgeMage> GJ:  you could take the IP that you can reach it on and stick it in your hosts file for now
<HedgeMage> totally cheating, but it may work
<GJ>  Firefox is resolving URLs that have never been entered into it on the server so DNS is working OK
<HedgeMage> oh... hmm
<HedgeMage> that's not supposed to happen
<HedgeMage> have you tried apt again?  It may have been a momentary problem?
<GJ> Yes, I've tried many times over the last hour.
<HedgeMage> hrm
<HedgeMage> it could be that the us rotation is sending you to the server closest to you, which is having issues (the web site isn't mirrored all over IIRC)  not sure what to do about it, though... perhaps put a specific server in your settings instead of a rotation server?
<GJ> Keep in mind, I had never seen Ubuntu or Edubuntu prior to two days ago so I don't know what you mean
<GJ> Settings? Rotation server?
<HedgeMage> sorry
<HedgeMage> rotation servers are really just signpoints... you go to one and it sends you to the mirror it thinks will be fastest for you
<HedgeMage> You can specify an individual mirror in sources.list (or via synaptic) rather than using a rotation server
<HedgeMage> osuosl is a very reliable one, you might try that
<HedgeMage> Sorry I can't be more help, I must get back to work.
<GJ> Thanks. Anyone else available?
<lompa> ola
#edubuntu 2008-09-20
<kaingeo> hi guys i want to ask a question about ubuntu ltsp 8.04.1
<kaingeo> is anyone awake? :)
<GJ> Can anyone help me with updating LTSP chroot?
<GJ> Seeing no suggestions, I'll try another question.
<GJ> While upgrading to 8.04.1 I got the message "edubuntu-server could not be installed due to a dependency problem"
<GJ> Should I reformat the hard drive and rebuild the server or what?
<stgraber> what dependency problem ?
<GJ> It didn't say.
<stgraber> are you using moodle ?
<stgraber> that's what edubuntu-server is for
<stgraber> since 8.04, LTSP is no longer part of edubuntu, it's in Ubuntu instead. So edubuntu-server is what was called edubuntu-content-server
<GJ> That explains the message. Moodle was not configured.
<stgraber> and ltsp is now  ltsp-server
<GJ> OK. So I guess what I need to know is how I get the thin clients to boot. Since the upgrade, they do not boot.
<GJ> Do I have to create a new boot floppy disk?
<GJ> At the thin client: nfsmount failed: Bad file descriptor
<GJ> Mounting 192.168.0.254:/opt/ltsp/i386 on /root failed: Bad file descriptor
<GJ> Etc.
<GJ> So either there is something wrong with the boot floppy disk or the boot image on the server is messed up.
<stgraber> GJ: did you build a new ltsp chroot after you upgraded the system ?
<GJ> No. That's why I asked the first question above... which no one responded to.
<stgraber> ok, did you do any change in it that you want to keep ?
<GJ> Sorry. In what?
<GJ> I should add: I inherited this system only a few days ago and found it about two years out of date.
<GJ> There had been a lot of turnover in personnel the last two years.
<stgraber> ok, so just backup /opt/ltsp/i386/ by moving it somewhere else
<stgraber> then run: ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<stgraber> that'll take a while as it'll regenrate the thin client system and update the server configuration files to make it boot (let's hope)
<GJ> OK. I'll do that.
<GJ> Oh. How do I run that command?
<GJ> I must have to use sudo, right?
<stgraber> yes
<GJ> Process exited because /opt/ltsp/i386 exists. I guess I just made a backup copy rather than moved it to a new name. It's been so long since I worked with linux I forgot how to change the name of a directory.
<GJ> I can't get rid of /opt/ltsp/i386. How do I delete it?
<stgraber> sudo rm -Rf /opt/ltsp/i386
<GJ> Frustrating! As it tried to remove things, I got "operation not permitted" or "permission denied"
<GJ> I tried to unmount /proc. However, "device is busy"
<GJ> And because /proc is busy, I can't delete it. Should I shutdown the server and try again?
<stgraber> sudo umount /opt/ltsp/i386/proc
<stgraber> if that doesn't work, reboot the server if you aren't using it for other things, it'll be the fastest way to solve the issue
<GJ> OK. I now have ltsp-build-client running OK.
<GJ> Thanks!
<stgraber> np
#edubuntu 2008-09-21
<GJ> Once the ltsp-build-client process finishes, do I have to do anything with the boot floppy disks or should the system be good to go?
<GJ> I see an awful lot of FATAL messages flying by. That always makes me nervous.
<GJ> LTSP client installation completed successfully. Client boots! Thanks!
 * dtrask is away: Be back in a minute
 * dtrask-away is back.
<aarmelvin> ?
<harpoon1> anyone know where I can get IRC help setting up LTSP?
<harpoon1> I"m getting a 'Kernel too old' error on the client...
<HedgeMage> harpoon1:  #ltsp or, if it's edubuntu-specific, here (when things are a little more lively, as they usually are on weekdays)
<harpoon1> thanks...
<HedgeMage> np
#edubuntu 2009-09-14
<Ahmuck> k, so i was looking for linux entertainment, specifically linux or something that could be adapted via wine
<Ahmuck> but more on the linux side.
<Ahmuck> preferably educational, but not necessarily
<Ahmuck> and i ran accross this site
<Ahmuck> http://www.mygamecompany.com/Products/main.htm
<Ahmuck> i'm not sure what to make of the "fasion" game set
<Ahmuck> it's ...
<Ahmuck> ah, and another, american history
<Ahmuck> the problem with history, is it's usually written by those in power, or recorded anyhow and doesn't really show what happend
 * HedgeMage returns
<nubae|work> join #sugar
<nubae|work> ooops
<LaserJock> highvoltage: around?
<highvoltage> hi LaserJock
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I updated the image and installed it in a VM last night
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I committed a change to the DVD seed last night to hopefully get edubuntu-desktop and friends onto the live system
<highvoltage> LaserJock: It has one or two odd problems, like while it's starting up, it gives the message that you must press enter to eject the tray, etc
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I was trying to check whether today's build had the edu stuff or not
<highvoltage> but when I pressed enter it continued booting fine
<highvoltage> I guess it might be a generic ubuntu problem, I'll check up
<LaserJock> highvoltage: yeah, those are the kind of issues I was afraid of
<bencrisford> ello
<bencrisford> hi sbalneav_
<sbalneav_> Hello bencrisford
#edubuntu 2009-09-15
<dinda> highvoltage: ping
<sbalneav> morning all
#edubuntu 2009-09-16
<LaserJock> anybody alive?
<Ahmuck> yes
<LaserJock> good to know somebody is :-)
<sbalneav> Hey hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<LaserJock> sbalneav: how's it going?
<LaserJock> so uh yeah, we really need to get Karmic going here
<Ahmuck> what's wrong with karmic?
<LaserJock> well, as of right now there's no release
<Ahmuck> i assume that a doc has been worked on about using different techs for "classroom"
<LaserJock> I'm trying to get an Alpha 6 out but it's sketchy
<LaserJock> I'm afraid we're going to have a working sabayon, and a cool LTSP-cluster, but then have no .iso :(
<Ahmuck> i wouldn't consider that a bad thing
<Ahmuck> who needs releases
<LaserJock> well, Edubuntu will die if it doesn't release
<LaserJock> people will look for an .iso
<LaserJock> they don't understand or don't want to get things via a network connection
<Ahmuck> CrunchBang Linux 9.04.01 Released
<Ahmuck> Wednesday, July 8th, 2009
<LaserJock> some people, I should say
<Ahmuck> as well as others, release late
<LaserJock> we can't
<Ahmuck> why
<Ahmuck> sure we can
<LaserJock> because we are tied to Ubuntu's schedule
<Ahmuck> better to release late than release crappy
<Ahmuck> why
<LaserJock> because the Ubuntu Release Team  builds our .iso
<Ahmuck> pcos, crunchbang, lubuntu, fluxbuntu, etc all have "other" release dates
<Ahmuck> so if they build the iso, then we'll have an iso
<LaserJock> because they aren't official releases
<Ahmuck> they may not be "official" but they at least work
<LaserJock> yes
<Ahmuck> and they have a following
<LaserJock> well, I can't change that much right now
<LaserJock> we just need to gain some interest in actually getting a release out
<Ahmuck> so what's holding up the release?
<LaserJock> well, basically people working on the .iso
<LaserJock> particularly the seeds, and testing the output
<LaserJock> but for instance, we don't have a boot splash
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if the boot menus are right
<Ahmuck> 	<LaserJock>	because the Ubuntu Release Team builds our .iso - they don't work on the .iso ?
<LaserJock> and I know the contents of the Livefs are not right, but I've hopefully fixed that to some degree
<LaserJock> the Ubuntu Release Team runs the scripts
<LaserJock> it's up to us to make sure the contents are right
<Ahmuck> what script would they run if the iso wasn't ready?
<LaserJock> the scripts that build the .iso
<LaserJock> then they host them
<LaserJock> but so far little has been done to actual put contents on the DVD
<Ahmuck> what script is currently?
<LaserJock> there is a set of scripts
<LaserJock> that build Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<LaserJock> there are 3 main components that I can tell, the livefs builder, the debian-cd scripts to build the .iso, and ubuntu-cdimage to run it all and build the pages on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Ahmuck> honestly, if there is lack of participation on ubuntu's side, and/or canonical, i'd seriously look at taking edubuntu into it's own relm.  without some of the tools such as italc, saybayon, and a good base of docs i don't think you have anything
<LaserJock> no no
<Ahmuck> most of the individuals coming into edubuntu that i've seen are not running stand alone installations.  they are running network installation
<LaserJock> the *only* participation has been on the Ubuntu side
<LaserJock> the problem is in getting the Edubuntu side going
<Ahmuck> i thought there was a canonical employee doing some coding at one time
<LaserJock> not for Edubuntu anymore
<Ahmuck> there was, correct
<Ahmuck> imho, putting a dvd out that is halfway there would be more damaging to edubuntu than putting out something that is more complete.  if this means one has to push the release date back, then so be it.
<Ahmuck> that would allow edubuntu to get a real grip on what's it wants on the dvd, and create something that works
<Ahmuck> point me to the docs on getting it into ubuntu.
<Ahmuck> LaserJock: ?
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I'm not sure pushing the release date will do much if people aren't going to do it
<LaserJock> if it's a matter of pushing the release to make sure we get final stuff then we can look at doing that at that time
<LaserJock> but I think it's doable now if people can push and contribute where possible
<Ahmuck> Officially Supported Derivatives
<Ahmuck> These derivatives are fully supported by Canonical and the Ubuntu community.
<Ahmuck>       Kubuntu - Ubuntu with the K Desktop Environment
<Ahmuck>       Edubuntu - Ubuntu for Education
<Ahmuck> notice the word "fully"
<Ahmuck> there is a double message there
<LaserJock> well, this has nothing much to do with Canonical though
<Ahmuck> do you have a contribution document?
<LaserJock> not really
<Ahmuck> fully supported by Canonical
<LaserJock> it depends on what a person wants to contribute
<Ahmuck> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<LaserJock> Canonical is building our .isos for us and hosting them
<LaserJock> and providing a huge amount of work into the core of Edubuntu
<Ahmuck> what is the core?
<Ahmuck> saybayon?
<LaserJock> Ubuntu
<Ahmuck> i undestand they had decided to drop saybayaon
<LaserJock> i.e. the kernel, Gnome, etc.
<Ahmuck> under that permise, crunchbang is fully supported
<LaserJock> Debian dropped sabayon
<LaserJock> no
<Ahmuck> anywho, moving on
<LaserJock> crunchbang has separate archives, separate hosting and builds
<Ahmuck> as a person, i don't know how to contribute if i don't know what needs to be contributed to
<Ahmuck> a task list
<Ahmuck> perhaps on the wiki
<Ahmuck> some centralized location
<LaserJock> I can try to work something up
<LaserJock> some of it is I don't know exactly right now what all needs to be done
<LaserJock> as I haven't testing anything myself
<LaserJock> highvoltage mentioned that the DVD bootup was a bit funky
<LaserJock> we need to track down if that's a general thing (i.e. in Ubuntu too) or an Edubuntu problem
<Ahmuck> so the dvd is made already ?
<Ahmuck> where have you been finding your info so far about the "scripts"?
 * Ahmuck looking through the ubuntu derivities list.  moon os just looks awesome
<LaserJock> the DVD is built automatically daily
<LaserJock> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/
<Ahmuck> so u just need someone to download and test?
<LaserJock> right now that's definitely a help
<LaserJock> hopefully as we find issues people can step up to help solve them
<LaserJock> my problem is that I'm now working for the US military and don't have a lot of free time and I can't work on Ubuntu during work hours
<LaserJock> so my usefulness is going to be limited
<LaserJock> I'd like to cut down the size of the DVD
<LaserJock> right now it's ~ 3.6GB
<LaserJock> I think it should be half that
<ace_suares> LaserJock: you promised to send a mail to the list when testing was needed
<LaserJock> well, I'm still waiting to get the Edubuntu stuff in the live session
<LaserJock> but after hearing what highvoltage said I think maybe we could start general testing of the install
<LaserJock> perhaps the specific set of package we install is secondary to having a DVD that boots and installs :-)
<ace_suares> ########------------ 43.4% 162.8 kBps 0:26 ETA
<LaserJock> I just didn't want to waste people's time on something that's essentially the Ubuntu DVD
<ace_suares> I did test the live CD *and* the install
<LaserJock> ace_suares: and it all went well?
<ace_suares> yes, i told you that (i think) when you first anounced the dvd a week or more ago
<Ahmuck> yes, i'm curious, what is different about the edubuntu dvd ?
<ace_suares> I did a zsync now and there seems minimal difference
<ace_suares> did you just say you had a new dvd with more edubuntu stuff in the install version or did i misread?
<LaserJock> well, I thought I did but I didn't
<LaserJock> today's build failed
<ace_suares> oh okay
<ace_suares> let me know when you have a good build
<LaserJock> I had to get cjwatson to fix some stuff in the build scripts
<ace_suares> I'll test immediately as bandwidth allows
<LaserJock> anything after the 16th should be good to test
<LaserJock> Alpha 6 is scheduled for release Thursday
<ace_suares> ok please send a mail you might attract more testers ;-0
<LaserJock> so it's critical we test between now and then in order for an .iso to be released
<ace_suares> bfn
<LaserJock> yes, I was just waiting until I had one that I knew was different from Ubuntu's
<LaserJock> Ahmuck: currently they are almost identical
<LaserJock> Ahmuck: I've been working on trying to add in the Edubuntu bits but it's a bit of a slow process
<Ahmuck> i don't think you have enough devs to do the job
<LaserJock> we'll see I guess
<LaserJock> I'm not sure where all the people who were demanding a DVD went though :(
<LaserJock> I was hoping they'd chip in a bit
 * Ahmuck never would have demanded a dvd
<Ahmuck> i just got a dvd player last year
<Ahmuck> who is the target audience?
<LaserJock> I dont' like how a DVD seems to automatically double the download size
<Ahmuck> that's why i don't download dvd's
<LaserJock> schools, teachers, parents I suppose are the target
<Ahmuck> i like the 600mb cd size
<Ahmuck> there is a real difference in all three
<LaserJock> yeah, it's unfortunate that CD is just too small to get many features in
<Ahmuck> all three audiences have different goals
<LaserJock> yep
<Ahmuck> were more like a school
<LaserJock> Education is a huge space
<Ahmuck> though i do teach classes
<Ahmuck> is there a reason edubuntu can't be a "mentoring" organization so to speak?
<Ahmuck> creating solutions?
<Ahmuck> rather than concentrating on distro making?
<LaserJock> well, I'm not sure
<LaserJock> I think some of the problem is that people want products
<Ahmuck> none of the computers i use edubuntu on have dvd players
<LaserJock> i.e. people want a disk they can use
<Ahmuck> they are all 800mhz and 512mb ram
<LaserJock> USB ports?
<Ahmuck> there are ubuntu based edu products out there
<Ahmuck> it has usb ports, yes
<LaserJock> you can burn the .iso to a USB disk
<LaserJock> I just don't know that Edubuntu can ditch the technical bits all together
<LaserJock> it seems to me that it wouldn't be very helpful if we were a mentoring organization if we didn't care about the underlying software
<LaserJock> and if we care about the underlying software it seems that we should care about delivering that software
<Ahmuck> would a parent be able to download an iso and create and iso usb disk ?
<LaserJock> yes
<Ahmuck> none of mine would
<LaserJock> from an Ubuntu computer it's easy
<Ahmuck> they have a hard time finding openoffice
<LaserJock> it's System -> Administration -> USB Startup Disk Creator
<Ahmuck> hrm, i'm trying to be consise with my words
<LaserJock> I know what you mean, but there's just not a lot we can do
<LaserJock> I'd love to make the whole thing foolproof and super easy
<LaserJock> but I have a hard enough time getting an .iso at all :(
<LaserJock> A good network connection can let you just use Add/Remove
<Ahmuck> yes, i'm not sure why were not using that
<Ahmuck> when i originally came to edubuntu, i came because i thought it was classroom manamement.  Later I realized that was ubuntu ltsp.
<LaserJock> well, it *should* be classroom management in addition to LTSP, etc.
<Ahmuck> in some respect, i think canonical has a conflict of interest with ltsp because of thier other "pay" product
<Ahmuck> so i think edubuntu is still trying to define itself imho
<LaserJock> I think Edubuntu is just trying to survive
<Ahmuck> a lot of educators are looking for a turn key classroom system
<LaserJock> Ahmuck: btw, you can use Add/Remove for Edubuntu stuff
<LaserJock> I added in goodies to the Education menu
<Ahmuck> it was my understanding that when edubuntu chose the dvd side, that it was consumer based.  however i'm not sure what was gained with a dvd if it's no different than the ubuntu dvd
<LaserJock> well it certainly should be different than the Ubuntu DVD
<LaserJock> it's just that we're using the Ubuntu DVD as a base
<Ahmuck> someone suggested i sit down and draft framework (which i haven't done).  it looks like it may be that time
<LaserJock> and not much work has been done to make it different
<LaserJock> if Edubuntu could narrow down to a specific focus or "definition" I think it would help
<Ahmuck> that's what i've been saying all along
<LaserJock> sure
<Ahmuck> it needs to define itself
<LaserJock> we've all been saying that
<Ahmuck> so ... what's holding it up?
<LaserJock> but nobody has really been able to do it, it seems
<Ahmuck> ah, that i can do.  it'll take a couple of weeks
<Ahmuck> but there is no way it would be done before karamic
<Ahmuck> moreover, someone had made a nice diagram breaking down edubuntu and it's services
<Ahmuck> honestly i think you could offer choices upon boot up, server + ltsp, server + ldap + nfs, standalone (for parents), classroom
<Ahmuck> but one would have to break it down and do bit by bit.
<Ahmuck> like over the course of a year
<Ahmuck> i like the fact that saybayon is working.  i wasn't to sure something else shouldn't have been done elsewise, but now that it's working, i won't knock it.
<LaserJock> right, I'd like to have those bootup choices
<Ahmuck> well, i think that a foundation needs to be decided on.  the apps can go on a seperate cd like before or as a complete dvd
<Ahmuck> i think once a foundation is decided upon, one can build from there.  i get the feeling edubuntu is going with every change in wind direction currently
<Ahmuck> i'd like to propose looking at the target audiences and deciding what needs to be done to satisfy each one, starting with the easiest first, selecting the hardest next.
<LaserJock> what do you mean by foundation?
<Ahmuck> well, the foundation would be it's direction.  a cd that one could use with those choices, turn key, for a classroom educator
<Ahmuck> and/or parent
<Ahmuck> i know a lot of work is being done with old pc's in africa, phillipines, etc.
<Ahmuck> i've got a couple of reports on my desk.  were looking for anything that is p3 or better to ship and set up linux computer labs in africa
<Ahmuck> but when it ships, it has to work, out of box so to speak
<LaserJock> but I don't know what a foundation would be if you've got server, LTSP, and desktop choices
<LaserJock> they seem so different that I'm not sure what they would have in common
<Ahmuck> the commonality is edu based
<Ahmuck> i'm not here to promote another distro, or derivative, but qimo is an excellent example of a stand alone derivative that works from a parental perspective.  i can give it out at fairs and promotional etc. knowing it's going to work and promote edu
<Ahmuck> and it's on cd
<LaserJock> right, but it's fairly limited in scope it seems to me
<Ahmuck> how so?
<LaserJock> does it have all the server bits like LTSP, LDAP, etc.?
<Ahmuck> kids' loved it at the two county fairs (on was the largest county fair in the state outside of the state fair)
<Ahmuck> it's not a server distro
<LaserJock> I don't think it's got all that many apps
<Ahmuck> it's an edu parental distro
<LaserJock> no, I'm just illustrating
<Ahmuck> like i said, the kids' loved it
<Ahmuck> it was easy to install
<LaserJock> if you focus down, then yeah, it's relatively easy to create a great product
<Ahmuck> it's on my machines for backup purposes in the event the ltsp server goes down
<Ahmuck> and quite frankly, ltsp has been a headache for me.  it doesn't really work here
<Ahmuck> isn't this what edubuntu was attempting to achieve with the dvd ?
<LaserJock> what?
<Ahmuck> k, what's limited about it?
<LaserJock> about Qimo or Edubuntu?
<Ahmuck> actually you said it, defined it already
<Ahmuck> LaserJock>	does it have all the server bits like LTSP, LDAP, etc.?
<Ahmuck> if this edubuntu, why a dvd? (though for karamic it's to late)
<Ahmuck> one only needs a ubuntu server cd with server type of options
<Ahmuck> and an edu app cd
<LaserJock> but people didn't like that
<Ahmuck> what people?
<LaserJock> we had that for 3-4 releases
<LaserJock> or maybe 2-3
<LaserJock> users who came here, on the mailing list, also a company that sells Edubuntu computers
<Ahmuck> people were expecting something like qimo
<LaserJock> nobody liked the 2 Cd thing
<Ahmuck> surely were not here for companies selling computers
<Ahmuck> a lot of users have come in here and on the list that were teachers and educators trying to set up "labs" for classrooms and gave it up
<Ahmuck> because of lack of management software
<LaserJock> right, but people were coming here confused
<LaserJock> because they didn't know how to to get Edubuntu
<Ahmuck> however, sbalneav or is it stgraber has fixed some of that with saybayon
<LaserJock> sbalneav
<LaserJock> so we had potential contributors come and say they would work on Edubuntu if it was a DVD and not a CD
<Ahmuck> imho, qimo fills the parental side
<LaserJock> so we decided that the Addon CD just wasn't work and went for the DVD
<LaserJock> right
<Ahmuck> edubuntu then only needs to fill the server side, with classroom, student, instructor management bits
<LaserJock> Edubuntu has always leaned more on the classroom server side
<Ahmuck> i've never cared for the dvd, but never protestes either
<LaserJock> I don't like them either but I don't see a good alternative
<Ahmuck> i think i'd just provide a link to qimo for people wanting stand alone edu *ubuntu
<Ahmuck> and concentrate on the server side
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I guess
<Ahmuck> they can either use aptitude or download the extra cd.  it's the same number of bytes
<LaserJock> I'd rather see Qimo sort of folded into an Edubuntu "family"
<Ahmuck> honestly, they have put a lot of work into that establishing in it's own right
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> it's a hard situation
<Ahmuck> asking would be nice, but demanding would be rude
<LaserJock> I love what they've done
<LaserJock> but I wish they could have done it within Edubuntu
<Ahmuck> so, let edubuntu concentrate on the classroom side.  what needs to be done to make a "classroom" distro
<Ahmuck> imho, edubuntu has been hard to work with
<LaserJock> I guess some of that's me
<LaserJock> I'm not a classroom server guy
<Ahmuck> but your audience is
<LaserJock> I don't do LTSP, I don't run a classroom, etc.
<LaserJock> I'm interested in educational software
<Ahmuck> from a biz standpoint, you always cater to your audience
<LaserJock> right
<Ahmuck> educational software is getting used in "labs"
<Ahmuck> classrooms
<Ahmuck> they are your target audience right now
<Ahmuck> it's been interesting to watch lab participation
<LaserJock> but I've always liked the parental, university audience :-)
<LaserJock> not so much interested in labs particularly
<LaserJock> but that's where I think edubuntu needs people who really get the audience
<Ahmuck> part of any leadership is looking beyond personal preferences and looking towards group goals
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> but it's difficult to do that when 1) there's not much of a group and 2) you don't have a lot of experience in the other areas
<alkisg> I haven't tried qimo... What does it offer, except for visual/interface stuff?
<Ahmuck> if edubuntu can get a turn key server that works, you won't have trouble attracting an audience
<LaserJock> I didn't mind it when I was just adding some university/science/edu app ideas to the big edubuntu pot
<Ahmuck> alkisg: put it in front of kids
<Ahmuck> i litterally had kids coming back all night long at our county fair to see if anyboyd had beaten their tux math scores
<Ahmuck> and if they had, they were in there again trying to get the higher score
<Ahmuck> i didn't realize how effective that bottom bar was at getting attention and naviagating applications
<alkisg> How is that related to qimo? Because it preinstalls tux math?
 * alkisg doesn't know qimo and is just asking here
<Ahmuck> i didn't have to do anything except install and setup
<Ahmuck> install and then setup at the fair.  i only had an hour before the show
<alkisg> So it basically offers icons/themes and other visual apps, and a selection of packages?
<Ahmuck> the presentation was part of a local lug presentation.  interestingly enough, two private schools became interested in the project
<Ahmuck> they had old computers they wanted to use
<Ahmuck> didn't want to buy new ones.  the show blocker was ... no classroom manamgement, tracking individual scores, etc.
<Ahmuck> and honestly the structure is there in ubuntu now, however it's going to take some "tweaking" to get it in our schools
<LaserJock> Edubuntu has tux math, it's a matter of a more appealing UI?
<alkisg> So qimo offers a tool for classroom management?
 * alkisg wishes the qimo site had more info... :(
<Ahmuck> alkisg: not that i know of currently
<Ahmuck> LaserJock: not entirely.  remember that "add-on" cd.  setting up currently meant, installing ubuntu and then waiting for edubuntu download, and then installing apps from it
<alkisg> So how can qimo help me as a teacher? I don't really care about a preinstalled tux math, I can easily install that after the initial installation...
<LaserJock> Ahmuck: well, that's why we went to the DVD
<alkisg> (I mean in general, any set of apps - unless of course they come preconfigured as part of the installation)
<Ahmuck> alkisg: correct!  qimo is a stand alone in the home distro from what i've been able to gather
<Ahmuck> which is where edubuntu needs to fill the gap
<alkisg> Ahmuck: so, moving to a dvd == a standalone distro, is a good thing, right?
<alkisg> (for edubuntu)
<Ahmuck> i don't have dvd's in any of my desktops
<Ahmuck> its' a mixed blessing
<Ahmuck> a majority of people in town that have computers are using windows.  no spyware, malware problems as a subscribed service that checks those works very well
<Ahmuck> those that don't or have the lower end stuff "windows 2000", etc. and what i can give away without having to buy a license
<Ahmuck> i'm rambling now
<alkisg> Ahmuck: you have desktop pcs that are good enought to run edubuntu, but they don't have dvd drives? (and they have cd drives)? What are their specs?
<Ahmuck> 800mhz, 256 to 512mb ram
<alkisg> Ah, you put a lot of ram afterwards...
<Ahmuck> we advertise to recycle, then refurb and dump em back to the community.  i have parents that refuse windows because linux is so stable
<alkisg> I think in this situation it's easy to net-install edubuntu
<Ahmuck> yes
<alkisg> Most labs I've seen here in Greece are either incapable of properly running *ubuntu (e.g. 800mhz / 128 ram) _or_ do have a dvd rom
<Ahmuck> and i DON'T have any interest in paying for windows when i can use linux
<Ahmuck> alkisg: some busineses here are still using 15" CRT
<alkisg> Most labs here still use 15" crt :)
<Ahmuck> heh heh
<alkisg> (or 14!!!)
<Ahmuck> yes, i've seen those as well
<alkisg> But those generally can't run edubuntu standalone, so they have to work as thin clients
<Ahmuck> honestly, the stand alone qimo desktops run better than the ltsp
<Ahmuck> here
<alkisg> In my experience, if the client is below 1GHz, it runs better as a thin client
<Ahmuck> i'd like so much to dump ltsp and go with centralized login and storage
<alkisg> E.g. clients so slow can't even play videos on youtube, but they can do so as ltsp clients
<Ahmuck> not getting away with direction, i've not looked at sugar yet either, but plan to
<Ahmuck> well, with the max ram the 800mhz pc's do well
<alkisg> Do you compare with ltsp on gigabit networks, or on 100mbsp? The difference is huge...!
<alkisg> When I first tried ltsp on 100mbps network, I was somewhat disappointed..
<Ahmuck> so ur not in favor of a dvd ?
<Ahmuck> i'm on a gigabyte network
<Ahmuck> i did make sure of that
<alkisg> I am in favor of a dvd. I don't have clients that are capable to run edubuntu and that they don't have dvd drives...
<Ahmuck> gigabyte switch, cat6 cabling, etc.
<alkisg> And the clients, they do have gigabit nics?
<Ahmuck> i have wondered if my switch has been the problem
<Ahmuck> no, the clients have the standard nics
<Ahmuck> they came with
<alkisg> Then the whole network functions at 100mbps...
<alkisg> ...*unless* you specially took care to disable flow control.
<alkisg> I also had this problem. Got a new gigabit switch, a gigabit card on the server, cables etc,...
<Ahmuck> on the switch ?
<Ahmuck> i've got a gigabyte card on the server
<Ahmuck> switch, cables, server nic are all gigabyte
<alkisg> ...and I used netperf to monitor the bandwith. I *always* was < 100 mbps measured on the server
<Ahmuck> clients are standard nics
<alkisg> So all my expences were for nothing
<alkisg> I bought all the gigabit stuff and I still had 100mbps network speed :(
<alkisg> Then, 3-4 months after, there was a main in the ltsp-discuss list that mentioned flow control
<Ahmuck> because of the clients
<alkisg> Yes
<Ahmuck> where did you set flow control, at the server side or the switch?
<Ahmuck> or get new nics for the clients
<alkisg> Fortunately I had an intel gigabit on the server and I was able to disable flow control on the server, because my switch didn't support disabling it
<alkisg> After that, I used  netperf again to monitor the bandwidth
<Ahmuck> i suspect my switch does
<Ahmuck> and server does as well
<alkisg> I now had 1000mbps measured on the server. 10 times faster!!!
<alkisg> Ahmuck: even if it does, you may have to disable it from the switch web interfaces
<Ahmuck> was this causing problems with firefox/flash?
<alkisg> Huge problems
<alkisg> 100 mbps is barely enough for openoffice
<Ahmuck> if i could get those issues resolved, i might not hate ltsp so much
<alkisg> I couldn't even surf the web with 100 mbps... nor use gimp etc
<Ahmuck> were using scribus, gimp, openoffice, and firefox.  however, some apps just don't work well
<Ahmuck> at this point i'm actually looking at buying a new server
<alkisg> Ahmuck: if you try with 1 single client, with no other users logged on, do you think it's better than when e.g. 10 users are simultaneously working in your lab?
<Ahmuck> no difference from what i can tell
<Ahmuck> well, almost.  there is some difference sometimes
<alkisg> And still with 1 single client, the performance is poor for you?
<Ahmuck> i only have 7 seats
<Ahmuck> on certian apps, yes
<alkisg> E.g. what happens if you try to view a dvd from a client?
<Ahmuck> firefox (multimedia) and firefox (flash)
<alkisg> (put the dvd on the server, of course...)
<Ahmuck> SDL apps
<Ahmuck> hrm, not tried that one yet
<Ahmuck> dvd crapped out
<alkisg> If you only see 5-10 frames per second, you have a bottleneck somewhere
<Ahmuck> haven't bought a new one, didn't need one
<alkisg> I can see more than 20 fps on all my clients at once
<alkisg> (with the same network specs as you, and 8 clients)
<Ahmuck> i'd be interested in resolving the bottleneck, but wouldn't know how ... could figure it out, but my time is so limited, though i have quit doing so many projects :)
<alkisg> You just use netperf to monitor the bandwidth, and top to monitor the cpu
<alkisg> On both the server and one ltsp client
<alkisg> What I'm saying is that maybe you haven't seen the best of ltsp... :)
<Ahmuck> well, i struggle to keep it open every month.  paying the lease and the inet/phone out of my own pocket has been trying, especially when it's "not" working as i expected.
<Ahmuck> soo, ltsp is all about using older clients, assuming without upgrading the nic
<Ahmuck> so, just netperf in a console?
<alkisg> Well, in my experience, I'd use any PC < 1GHz as an ltsp client, and better PCs with either localapps or as fat clients or as standalone PCs, depending on the local network, the pc specs etc
<Ahmuck> seriously, i've been looking at in the last week one last big push.  buying a new server, migrating the users, buying new clients and seeing if ltsp was going to work
<Ahmuck> i've got the thing priced out
<Ahmuck> is your setup documented in ubuntu land anywhere?
<alkisg> Ahmuck: see this one, a benchmark I did for *a different lab*: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/Trunking#Benchmarks
<alkisg> In that lab, I didn't have gigabit *anywhere*
<alkisg> So I had to use 4 x 100mbps nics on the server
<Ahmuck> 300mhz clients?
<alkisg> And there I've put the instructions to disable flow control: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FlowControl
<Ahmuck> we've been tearing down anything under 800mhz
<alkisg> Ahmuck: yes, my clients on that lab where from 300 MHz to 700 MHz
<alkisg> I could e.g. watch a "lost" serial in divx format with that client, with no lost dropped frames :)
<Ahmuck> i've got a managed switch.  linksys slm2008
<alkisg> But if I tried *ubuntu standalone, I couldn't even start firefox with it
<alkisg> Check its web interface, maybe there's an option there
 * alkisg never had a managed switch
<Ahmuck> i'll take a look at this.  i've been running on about 5 hours of sleep each night for about two weeks
<Ahmuck> i'm to old to do that anymore, and it's alreayd 11:10 pm here again
<alkisg> We're never too old :)
<Ahmuck> lol
<LaserJock> I'm feeling old
<alkisg> Don't let it get you down!
<LaserJock> the PhD just about did me in :(
<alkisg> LaserJock: heh, you'll get over it before you know it!
<Ahmuck> well, enough of my rumbling
<alkisg> All it takes is meeting a new girl or something similar :)
<Ahmuck> nn LaserJock & alkisg
<alkisg> Good night Ahmuck,
<LaserJock> Ahmuck: night
 * alkisg also feels too old sometimes, but then starts coding to get over it :P :D
<ace_suares1> ################---- 81.3% 237.6 kBps 51:43 ETA  Segmentation fault
<ace_suares1> oh too bad...
<ace_suares1> zsync apparently not so stable
<LaserJock> so we finally have an Edubuntu DVD
<LaserJock> .... but it's 4.5GB :(
<LaserJock> ace_suares1: around?
<ace_suares1> yep
<ace_suares1> LaserJock: ping
<LaserJock> ace_suares1: it looks like the DVD has all the Edubuntu stuff now
<LaserJock> the problem is it's too large to fit on a DVD
#edubuntu 2009-09-17
<ace_suares1> LaserJock: oh oh
<ace_suares1> so the build failed ?
<Ahmuck> LaserJock: seen the e-mail ?
<Ahmuck> http://schooltool.org/
<Ahmuck> people want edu software admin/classroom side
<Ahmuck> LaserJock: :-o , to large to fit on a DVD?!
 * Ahmuck wondered about that myself
<Ahmuck_> LaserJock: you have any MOTU on board edubuntu that can do packaging for edubuntu?
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://ichi2.net/anki/ - has a *.deb but would be nice to have it included.  not sure if the deb is MOTU approved
<LaserJock> ace_suares1: the build succeeded but the .iso is to big to burn
<LaserJock> ace_suares1: you can use it in a VM though
<ace_suares1> cool i'll try yesterday zsync segfaulted!
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Sr: stgraber and myself are the only MOTU/Core Devs for Edubuntu
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Sr: we've wanted to return schooltool to Edubuntu for a long time
<Ahmuck-Sr> ubuntu won't lend you a MOTU or two?
<Ahmuck-Sr> so ur a certified MOTU ?
<Ahmuck-Sr> LaserJock: ur certifiable?
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Sr: heh, I've been a MOTU since 2005
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Sr: Ubuntu doesn't "own" MOTU so they can't lend them to us
<LaserJock> MOTU are free to work on any package in Universe
<LaserJock> and Core Devs are free to work (within reason) on any package in Main
<Ahmuck-Sr> so i take it your mentoring MOTUs now?
<LaserJock> well, I used to
<LaserJock> I wrote the Ubuntu Packaging Guide long ago and did a lot of work to try to set up stuff for people to learn to become MOTUs
<LaserJock> but Edubuntu and my PhD kind of ended that work
<LaserJock> the problem is it takes roughly 6-12 months to "produce" a MOTU
<LaserJock> so it's a huge investment with little initial gain
<LaserJock> if we can get some existing developers to spend time in Edubuntu land we can get work done while investing in the future developer community
<LaserJock> but organizing existing developers takes a manager with time to devote to coordinating everything
<Ahmuck-Sr> why does it take 6-12 months to produce MOTU?
<Ahmuck-Sr> MOTU is just packaging, correct?
<Ahmuck-Sr> not any chance of creating a packaging tool ?
<LaserJock> packaging is quite complicated
<LaserJock> especially in Debian-based systems
<Ahmuck-Sr> i use checkinstall for my personal system
<Ahmuck-Sr> it works well
<Ahmuck-Sr> so that's why i wondered about MOTU
<LaserJock> I mean, it takes ~ 1000 Debian packagers + ~150 Ubuntu packagers to get Ubuntu out
<LaserJock> well, checkinstall is *very* rudimentary
<LaserJock> it doesn't actually build a source package
<LaserJock> it just fakes a .deb
<LaserJock> which often can work for single add-on packages
<LaserJock> but would be a nightmare for building a distro on
<Ahmuck-Sr> so most DVDs are at least 8G
<Ahmuck-Sr> and the current is 4G
<Ahmuck-Sr> so it's ok?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> 4.2GB is the limit
<LaserJock> we're at 4.5
<Ahmuck-Sr> ah
<LaserJock> and we *should* be < 2GB IMO
<Ahmuck-Sr> so ur back to two dvd's
<LaserJock> the problem is that we're doing everything twice
<Ahmuck-Sr> ??
<LaserJock> there are two parts to a DVD
<LaserJock> the Live session
<LaserJock> and the debian-installer .deb pool
<LaserJock> so you can either do a graphical or text-based installation
<LaserJock> they way our DVD is set up now, everything is in both
<LaserJock> *and* there's way more in the text-based side than we need
<LaserJock> like basically we have Ubuntu Server CD + Ubuntu Alternate CD + Ubuntu Desktop CD + Edubuntu Addon CD
<Ahmuck-Sr> understandable
<LaserJock> plus all the language packs
 * Ahmuck-Sr is trying really hard not to get sucked into full edubuntu participation
<pleia2> Ahmuck-Sr: why? you should :)
<Ahmuck-Sr> hi pleia2
<pleia2> hey
<Ahmuck-Sr> well, it would mean commiting a big chunk of my time to study
<Ahmuck-Sr> just to get from point a to b
<Ahmuck-Sr> and i'd have to dust off my C++ books, and then learn python, etc.
<LaserJock> you wouldn't need to learn much of that to begin with
<LaserJock> when I started all I knew was ./configure && make && make install
<Ahmuck-Sr> well, that's fairly simple
<Ahmuck-Sr> i can read and udnerstand it to some degree, but can't write worth anything
<LaserJock> a lot of what we need are people to work *in* the bug tracker, not necessarily on the bugs themselves
<LaserJock> yeah, reading and understanding is good
<LaserJock> I rarely write patches myself
<LaserJock> we mostly need to communicate with Debian and upstreams about bugs
<LaserJock> find the bugs that are just packaging issues, fix those, and forward the rest on
<Ahmuck-Sr> i've worked with bug trackers before, however you need to assign bugs and if there is noone to assign to ...
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs is where our bug list is
<LaserJock> 291 open and 264 not assigned
<Ahmuck-Sr> the other issue, for example the atomix bug, posted on 20090130
<Ahmuck-Sr> no response.  could be tested easy enough in 8.10, then i would close it if it worked properly
<LaserJock> right
<Ahmuck-Sr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atomix/+bug/323195 - this is the url for edubuntu bugs in the topic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323195 in atomix "xutils-dev and atomix fail to install" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Ahmuck-Sr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<Ahmuck-Sr> er, this one
<Ahmuck-Sr> not sure what the "edge" is
<LaserJock> oh, it's the same thing
<Ahmuck-Sr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/denemo/+bug/69829 - this one should be filed with denemo and then closed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 69829 in denemo "denemo does not react on mouse scrolling" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Ahmuck-Sr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/denemo/+bug/248354 - this one is a packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248354 in denemo "Denemo version should be updated in Hardy too" [Undecided,New]
<Ahmuck-Sr> so what is the expiry date for a bug that is incomplete?  3 months, 6 months, ?
<Ahmuck-Sr> wrote on 2008-09-30:
<Ahmuck-Sr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/edubuntu-addon-meta/+bug/284502 - this one should be closed imho.  i suspect the poster has already corrected it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284502 in edubuntu-addon-meta "i cant log into my system" [Undecided,New]
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Sr: I gotta run for a bit
<Ahmuck-Sr> np
<Ahmuck-Sr> i'm building a some beta debs for my system
<LaserJock> either ask in #ubuntu-bugs (great place to ask these sorts of questions) or I'll answer when I get back
<zerothis> I have a weird thing to do. boot without my internal HD plugged in, them mount it. possible?
<Ahmuck-Sr> zerothis: in ltsp ?
<Ahmuck-Sr> er, edubuntu
<zerothis> In terminal, I presume.   I booted without the HD plugged in. Then plugged it in (then was told this is bad:(  Is there a way to reset/refresh the PCI bus to trigger the recognition internal hard drive. or is this like nuking a gnat, since I only need the hard drive active?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: around?
<LaserJock> anybody out there testing the DVD?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: yes I'm here
<LaserJock> phew
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I've been testing the i386 DVD, busy syncing amd64
<highvoltage> LaserJock: rsync says 10 hours remaining, but I think it will come down quite fast
<LaserJock> highvoltage: ok, can you head over to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/edubuntu/all and put your info in?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: are you rsyncing from i386?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: the education stuff and edubuntut themes are on the live dvd and installs well
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I just ran each program to see that they open fine and they do
<LaserJock> highvoltage: we have about 1 hr before the announcements go out
<highvoltage> LaserJock: obviously there's no time for decent in-depth testing, but we knew from the start that this was going to be roughly a tight release
<LaserJock> highvoltage: for Alpha6 we just need to not have show-stoppers
<highvoltage> LaserJock: yes I am, I copied the i386 and syncing
<highvoltage> LaserJock: ok
<highvoltage> LaserJock: actually, i386 is looking pretty damn good
<LaserJock> it might take quite a while to sync from i386
<highvoltage> LaserJock: there's no usplash on bootup, and there are some ugly error messages that are exposed but they seem benign, we might be able to fix that before release
<highvoltage> LaserJock: some screenshots: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jonathan/files/screenshots/edubuntu/karmic-testing/i386/
<LaserJock> I saw them
<LaserJock> highvoltage: no usplash or Ubuntu usplash?
<stgraber> heya highvoltage and LaserJock
<stgraber> usplash is broken on my regular Ubuntu too
<stgraber> so probably not edubuntu specific
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I thought they removed usplash
<LaserJock> the idea was to only show usplash for very long boot times
<LaserJock> otherwise we're supposed to have short enough boot times that it's not needed
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I get an ubuntu themed usplash on shutdown, but just text on startup
<highvoltage> heya stgraber
<highvoltage> stgraber: ah, good
<LaserJock> yeah, I think it might be intentional
<highvoltage> at least there's not showstoppers for the i386 so far... so...
<highvoltage> \o/
<LaserJock> highvoltage: so go tell the ISO tracker :-)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: the "Passed with no bugs" button
<highvoltage> LaserJock: what bugs are they talking about?
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> technically if you find bugs you're supposed to report them
<LaserJock> for now I think passed with no bugs should work as we hav eyour email
<highvoltage> LaserJock: i386 is marked. obviously it's not completely bug free :)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: ok.
<highvoltage> karmic-dvd-amd64.iso 969693277  28%  167.01kB/s    4:02:12
<highvoltage> I might even stay up for amd64
<highvoltage> but I'm not sure if I'll have it in time
<highvoltage> (if cut-off time is indeed in an hour)
<stgraber> highvoltage: that's usually RC bugs, we won't add all of Ubuntu's bugs there
<stgraber> that's basically bugs during the installation process or caused by it
<stgraber> I have some work to do on that website for a long long time but for some reason the code has become so ugly that I always find something else to do ;)
<LaserJock> anybody else have the amd64 .iso?
 * stgraber doesn't
<LaserJock> I have one at home but that doesn't help us now :(
<highvoltage> stgraber: cool, then for all intents and purposes we have 0 rc bugs for i386
<highvoltage> stgraber: don't you have like, super-fast 200mbit insternet or soemthing? :)
<LaserJock> well, I gotta get back to work
<LaserJock> but if anybody drops by with amd64 testing issue in the next hour please send them to the ISO tracker
<highvoltage> 32%
<highvoltage> hi Michelle_Qimo
<highvoltage> 35%
<highvoltage> 40%, seems like amd64 won't be here in time :/
<Ahmuck_Sr> any idea if 64 would run in a vm ontop of a 32 bit os ?
<LaserJock> so we got 1 .iso out for alpha 6 anyway, \o/
#edubuntu 2009-09-18
<sbalneav> Evening all
<sbalneav> highvoltage: around?
<highvoltage> sbalneav: am now
<mhall119|work> anyone from Edubuntu going to the Atlanta Linux Fest tomorrow?
<alkisg> I'm trying to find a good way to setup non-LTSP school labs with 8 - 12 PCs. E.g. for user management: LDAP, NIS, or something else? For shared home directories: NFS, AFS...? For cloning: clonezilla, tar, ...?
<mhall119|work> I've done an OpenLDAP + Samba setup that worked well
<mhall119|work> I was mainly working with Windows workstations though, so there may be something better for Linux
<alkisg> mhall119|work: Samba for shared *home* directories? Or just shared data files?
<mhall119|work> I used it to serve home directories
<mhall119|work> again, though, this was Windows
<mhall119|work> which basically just copied the home folder's contents to the workstations at login, and back to the server at logout
<alkisg> That's automatically done by windows, right?
<mhall119|work> yeah
<alkisg> (I also have some mixed labs with windows....)
<alkisg> mhall119|work: about openldap, did it store credentials?
<mhall119|work> what do you mean?
<alkisg> E.g. if the server was down, were the users able to login?
<mhall119|work> oh, no, they had to authenticate against the LDAP server
<alkisg> So no local caching, like the windows servers do it...
<mhall119|work> I didn't know windows servers did that
<mhall119|work> I know you can have local-logins on windows workstations, but I didn't think they were cached from the directory server
<alkisg> I think so. If my W2k server is down, the domain users are still able to access the clients, *if* they logged on at least once previously
<alkisg> I may be wrong; I haven't used that in a very long time
<mhall119|work> yeah, I got w2k certified, and don't remember most of it
<alkisg> So the windows clients authenticated against openldap? Nice! Was that difficult to setup?
<mhall119|work> technically they authenticated against Samba
<mhall119|work> because they thought it was an NT4 domain controller
<mhall119|work> Samba authenticated against OpenLDAP
<alkisg> Ah, and samba pulled the users from openldap...
<alkisg> Why use openldap then, and not just the samba users?
<mhall119|work> Samba also used OpenLDAP for all the  user and group information
<mhall119|work> I had a VPN that could authenticate against LDAP also
<mhall119|work> also, I wanted an LDAP-based company-wide address book
<mhall119|work> for email
<alkisg> Heh.... LDAP surely sounds powerful, I wonder if it's also easy to setup :)
<mhall119|work> it didn't used to be
<alkisg> Would it be overkill for a small lab with 8-12 clients?
<mhall119|work> I hope it's gotten better
<alkisg> (and maybe 200 students = accounts)?
<mhall119|work> not quite overkill, but probably not the simplest solution
<mhall119|work> hmm, 200+ accounts, maybe it is the simplest solution
<mhall119|work> I think Novell and/or RedHat have directory server offerings that may work better than what I did
<mhall119|work> something more akin to Microsoft's Active Directory
<alkisg> Nah, I'd like to stick to ubuntu
<mhall119|work> they may run on Ubuntu
<mhall119|work> I think Apache has a directory server too
<alkisg> Hmmm I should google then :)
<alkisg> Thanks mhall119|work, that was valuable!
<mhall119|work> no problem
<mhall119|work> I did this like 5 years ago, when there weren't too many options
<mhall119|work> it should be easier for you now
<alkisg> I've only heard of NIS and LDAP so far, but I'll google for more options...
<alkisg> mhall119|work: did you have the samba home directories in an ntfs partition, or in an ext3 one?
<LaserJock> in how many hours is the meeting?
<alkisg> Meeting? what meeting? :D
 * alkisg looks...
 * LaserJock has a screwed up timezone sync since moving to Boston
<LaserJock> it's 17:00 UTC, so that's 13:00 Eastern time?
<alkisg> Easter time is UTC-4 ?!!
<alkisg> *n
<LaserJock> I thought so
<LaserJock> Pacific was -7
 * alkisg is in UTC+3, so doesn't have much idea about Eastern time...
<alkisg> "Its time offset is −5 hrs GMT or UTC−5 during standard time and UTC−4 during daylight saving time" ==> so yeah 13:00 sounds right... :)
<mhall119|work> "date -u" will give you UTC time
<LaserJock> yes, well
<LaserJock> if I was on a Linux machine I'd do that :(
<mhall119|work> lol
<mhall119|work> it is currently 13:00 UTC
<mhall119|work> well, 13:15
<LaserJock> btw, webchat.freenode.net is the bomb
<mhall119|work> and 9:15 Eastern time
<mhall119|work> http://etherpad.com/HmQ0jI7Z7w This is my outline for my presentation at the Atlanta Linux Fest, does anyone have any ideas of what to add?
<highvoltage> Edubuntu meeting starting in moments in #ubuntu-meeting.
<alkisg> Thanks highvoltage!
<highvoltage> supposed to start now anyway :)
<highvoltage> alkisg: how are things?
<alkisg> highvoltage: fine! I dived into pygtk hacking :)
<highvoltage> nice!
<highvoltage> I didn't realise you knew Python :)
<alkisg> I dont, actually :) I do know another dozen languages though, so it isn't too difficult... I just need the language reference beside me constantly, though....
<alkisg> ...and right after the import/export users I've been writing, I want to try to create an edubuntu remix
<alkisg> highvoltage, what's the benefit of doing things "the right way" with seeds etc like edubuntu does, as opposed to just customize the live dvd with something like remastersys?
<highvoltage> alkisg: for one, we get to be an official distribution
<highvoltage> alkisg: personally, I'm fine with using remixes as long as they're done right.
<alkisg> I'm asking because we're thinking of creating a greek edubuntu remix, and try to get it to as many schools as we can
<highvoltage> alkisg: I hope that we come to a stage where we have lots of remixes and where we actively promote them
<highvoltage> alkisg: so I'll even be more than happy to assist you where necessary
<ace_suares> hi
<alkisg> Nice!!!! I'd really appreciate that!
<highvoltage> hi ace_suares
<alkisg> Hi ace_suares
<ace_suares> meeting ?
 * alkisg looks around and doesn't see too many people active...
<highvoltage> yep, it's quite quiet. possibly to be expected on a Friday evening :)
<ace_suares> sbalneav: meeting!
<highvoltage> ace_suares: hi
<highvoltage> ace_suares: where is the EdubuntuMeetingAgenda these days?
<highvoltage> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda doesn't seem to direct anywhere
<ace_suares> highvoltage: it's at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Edubuntu/WikiSite/Meeting/
<Ahmuck_Sr> i notice that netbooks are 300.00, thin, and cheap anybody used one for a thin terminal?
#edubuntu 2009-09-19
<tim> hello all, I'm an 8th grade teacher and hoping this is the right place to get help
<tim> i know you can set up thin clients that log onto the server -- is there anyway you can set upa workstation (where all programs run off the local harddrive) but all log-ins go to the server and all user data is saved on the server?
<pygi> hi
<Ahmuck_Sr> hi
<Ahmuck_Sr> how's it going pygi
<pygi> pretty good, thank you
<pygi> and you?
<pygi> highvolt1ge, poke :P
<pygi> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi pygi
<pygi> how are you doing? :)
<LaserJock> doing OK, thanks
<LaserJock> pygi: and you?
<pygi> very nice
<highvolt1ge> pygi: pike
<pygi> highvolt1ge, do you need me to help with anything?
<pygi> I should have time for at least the following month
<highvolt1ge> pygi: yes indeed. LaserJock was just telling me earlier that we need to prioritise bugs and get to them while there's still time
<highvolt1ge> pygi: also, the way we're installing has changed, so there's lots of changes necessary for the website and documentation
<pygi> highvolt1ge, ok, my gf is coming over soon, so I can't talk now, but tomorrow might be a good day to discuss where you want me to help with.
<pygi> or if tomorrow isn't any good, monday :)
<highvolt1ge> pygi: ok great, thanks!
#edubuntu 2009-09-20
<ace_suares1> http://opensourcecuracao.com/2009/09/19-september-2009-international-software-freedom-day/
<Tm_T> hi kids
<alkisg> Hi teacher :)
 * alkisg just saw that the netbooks to be offered to all 12 y.o. Greek students are actually dual boot (windows/edubuntu 9.04)! Woot!
<Guest36890> can anyone help me with scim-anthy support Hardy/LTSP
<Guest36890> My understanding is that SCIM  and anthy are supposed to work with any gtk apps
<Guest36890> I can't get it working for anything expect texteditor
<Guest36890> Japanese teacher needs it by monday
<Guest36890> :-(
<Guest36890> One problem seems to be that scim doesn't daemonize like it should
<Guest36890> I should see a bunch of scim relatated processes running when a user logs in, but that isn't the case
<Guest36890> nothing shows up in the logs
<Guest36890> this hasn't helped https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_8.04_using_SCIM
<Guest36890> I see that when I do "locale" as root it returns LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Guest36890> When I do this as a normal user I it returns LANG=
<LaserJock> Guest36890: you might want to ask #ubuntu, scim is a general Ubuntu package
<Guest36890> ok
<Guest36890> I guess I will,
<Guest36890> thanks
<Guest36890> no takers on ubuntu
<Guest36890> this is disapointing
<Guest36890> it worked under the previous LTS I upgraded this summer to 8.04
<Guest36890> I guess I may need to go back to 7.04
<Guest36890> what a drag
<Guest36890> I love running edubuntu, but the pain of changing versions always bums me out.
<LaserJock> did you try asking the Japanese Ubuntu group?
<Guest36890> No, that's an interesting idea, but as you say this is a sort of general question about SCIM seemlingly
<Guest36890> Perhaps I should, I wonder if they would mind my not asking in japanese, though
<LaserJock> I just don't know who else would know much about SCIM
<Guest36890> yah
<Guest36890> Perhaps sbalneav but he doesn't seem to be on
#edubuntu 2010-09-20
<Schwag> anyone know how to change my default color depth from 16 to 24? its making my games screwy
<Schwag> i cant even find my xorg.conf file o.O
<chrowe> any know how to install edubuntu on an existing system with all it's packages. I know I can use the meta packages to install the applications but I don't see a full list of everythings
<chrowe> does the edubuntu-desktop package install everything that comes with edubuntu?
<highvoltage> chrowe: yep, it does indeed
<chrowe> highvoltage: it does not mention packages like Gnome Nanny or Pessulus though
<highvoltage> http://edubuntu.org/download provides a quick overview of meta-packages available
 * highvoltage checks
<highvoltage> $ apt-cache rdepends nanny
<highvoltage> nanny
<highvoltage> Reverse Depends:
<highvoltage>   edubuntu-desktop
<highvoltage> chrowe: it does on maverick, we didn't have nanny in lucid yet
<chrowe> highvoltage: ah, yes, I was looking at lucid
<chrowe> highvoltage: so http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/edubuntu-desktop is everything that is in the current edubuntu distro?
<highvoltage> chrowe: it should be
<Ahmuck-Sr> hey hey
<Ahmuck-Sr> got a question for you guru's
<Ahmuck-Sr> have AD for authentication, and lot's of netbooks.  user get's netbook, enters user/pass and then it authenticates with AD, then creates home directory on netbook.  possible?
<Ahmuck-Sr> need customized menu, not default.  know where to find UNR menu defualts, not for just the logged in user?
<highvoltage> Ahmuck-Sr: first one is possible, there's an ldap-auth-client package that mostly sets that up, I've only used it once though
<highvoltage> custom menus on netbook, I *think* the edubuntu menueditor will work for that too
#edubuntu 2010-09-21
<alkisg> Good morning
<highvoltage> good morning alkisg
<DanaG> Weird... I went to burn the edubuntu ISO, and it's 2.3GB, and my DVD burner is saying the disk is 2.3GB free -- but yet, it's a "blank" disk.
<DanaG> Oh, I see... maybe it's amount free AFTER burning.
<DanaG> That's non-obvious.
<mhall119> a DVD is 4.6G, right?
<highvoltage> mhall119: yep
#edubuntu 2010-09-22
<RicardoPerez> hi! anybody knows if there's a precompiled iTALC 1.0.11 Ubuntu package?
<stgraber> ogra: ping
<stgraber> ogra: I'll be arriving in Bangor at 14:49 on the Saturday (flying from Orlando to Philadelphia and then to Bangor)
<stgraber> I still need to book highvoltage's flight but it'll very likely be the same
<highvoltage> RicardoPerez: that might be something that we should include in the edubuntu ppa, I'm not aware of another repository where that version currently exists
<stgraber> I still have 12 patches to port over to 1.0.11 (and see if some got merged upstream)
<stgraber> after that, it'll be in the italc ppa and possibly copied over to edubuntu-stable if considered stable
<RicardoPerez> highvoltage: thank you!
<RicardoPerez> stgraber: that sounds great, thank you very much. could you please tell me where's the italc ppa?
<highvoltage> RicardoPerez: thank stgraber, he's already working on a new package for you :)
<RicardoPerez> of course, thank you very much in advance, stgraber :)
<stgraber> RicardoPerez: edubuntu-italc
<stgraber> or something like that ;)
<stgraber> edubuntu-italc-devel that'd be
<stgraber> https://edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-italc-devel/+archive/ppa
<RicardoPerez> again, thank you very much, stgraber :)
<stgraber> np
<vmlintu> highvoltage: it's quite hard to explain - myself I'm getting lost somewhere in between - ubuntu-server is talking about uec and edubuntu is talking about easy single classroom installs. This leaves all the stuff that I'm working on somewhere in the middle..
<highvoltage> vmlintu: ah, I have similar problems :)
<RicardoPerez> i'll take a look next week to see if there's any news in that PPA :)
<stgraber> RicardoPerez: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/ppa/+build/1970975
<highvoltage> vmlintu: sometimes it works better for me to see those kind of problems as different problems that need to be solved on their own, but with the idea of solving things commonly where they can be done
<RicardoPerez> stgraber: wow, great :)
<RicardoPerez> stgraber: many thanks :)
<stgraber> I don't guarantee it's going to build though ;)
<stgraber> it's quite likely to fail the first time
<RicardoPerez> stgraber: aside from that, thanks for your efforts :)
<stgraber> np
<vmlintu> highvoltage: also launchpad is full of great blueprints, but I have absolutely no idea what they are there for if they never will be implemented
<stgraber> quick reboot for kernel update, will be back in a few minutes (hopefully)
<highvoltage> vmlintu: yep, some people create them with the idea that other people will implement them. I'm not a big fan of people randomly creating blueprints, it just creates confusion.
<highvoltage> especially for blueprints that shouldn't even be blueprints in the first place.
<vmlintu> I have actually implemented some abandoned blueprints in Puavo
<vmlintu> ldap+kerberos related
<highvoltage> vmlintu: that sounds great
<vmlintu> highvoltage: the problem then is that I have no idea what I should do with the code now that it's in github if I wanted to get it included
<highvoltage> vmlintu: what specifically did you implement? For Natty, we'd like to talk a metapackage that will be called something like edubuntu-server (or perhaps a bunch of packages) that would make a clasroom or school server(s) easy to implement on ubuntu server
<highvoltage> vmlintu: the work that you did might be quite useful for that
<vmlintu> There's a bunch - tools to setup ldap+kerberos with a single command, a web based user management tool specifically for schools, hardware inventory using ldap for servers, laptops and thin clients with puppet integration, a new openldap overlay to integrate openldap + mit kerberos, ssl ca module to hand out ssl certificates,...
<vmlintu> Basically tools to manage multiple organisations that each have multiple schools using a single cluster
<highvoltage> vmlintu: wow, that's a lot. is it documented anywhere? I'd love to take a look
<vmlintu> So it's gosa + ltsp-cluster + ca-tools + others in a single package
<vmlintu> No existing code has been used, though
<vmlintu> http://github.com/opinsys
<highvoltage> vmlintu: sorry if I asked you before about this, are you going to be at UDS next month?
<vmlintu> oh, I just realised that the device management code is not public atm.. I'll get that done tomorrow
<vmlintu> highvoltage: no
<highvoltage> vmlintu: ok. I'm going to take some time to look at this before UDS.
<highvoltage> vmlintu: if these do what I think it does then it could potentially fast-forward edubuntu at least a year into the future
<vmlintu> it's still under development, but we'll start using it in production in a few weeks
<vmlintu> It's all ldap based, so there's no sql anywhere
<vmlintu> what we'll start working next is to integrate something like simpleSAMLphp to it to get web applications (moodle, elgg, wordpress, mahara, google apps..) to authenticate against it
<vmlintu> Device management side of it is close to ltsp-cluster (this is now missing in github)
<vmlintu> Using it with ubuntu provided openldap won't work though as it's too buggy..
<highvoltage> vmlintu: ok, I guess ubuntu's openldap could be tamed :)
<vmlintu> highvoltage: it's gnutls that is buggy
#edubuntu 2010-09-23
<invito> Hello:) I am about to run LTSP in a classroom environment, but i would like to configure that they cannot log in with the same username on multiple computers
#edubuntu 2010-09-25
<MephistoM> hello everyone - I'm new to linux and I need a bit of help - when you install the edubuntu package, is the full GCompris installed?  Because I can't seem to find any difference between that and the windows installation version
<shaun__> Is it usual for the ubuntu install to slow down a lot at 83%?
<shaun__> Is it usual for the ubuntu install to slow down a lot at 83%? It says importing documents and settings, I guess I didn't think there would be that much.
<HedgeMage> It depends on how much it has to import :)
<shaun__> I suppose that is a good point. It's just been at 83% for quite some time. Going on 20 minutes.
<shaun__> I didn't really think of this, but I only had about 200gigs of free space left on my harddrive, it's not attempting to take everything I have installed on my windows install is it?
<alkisg> Can you open a terminal an run `ps -ef`? That should show where it's stuck....
<HedgeMage> what alkisg said :)
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shaun__> I'm not going to lie, I have no idea how to do that. This will be the first time I've attempted to use linux
<alkisg> Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<alkisg> There, type: ps -ef
<alkisg> Then select the output and paste it to the URL above ^^^ and give us the link you get from that
<shaun__> I can access that from the initial install?
<alkisg> Do you see an "Applications" menu on the top left corner?
<shaun__> No, all I see is the Installing system box.
<alkisg> Ah, you didn't select the live system, you selected the installer...
<alkisg> So no, you can't do that easily, nm
<shaun__> Heh, sorry, I guess I should have been more specific.
<alkisg> If you press Alt+F2, do you get a dialog?
<shaun__> I figured I would dual boot and jump right into the mix
<shaun__> No, I don't.
<alkisg> OK, nm, no more ideas from me :)
<shaun__> hehe
<alkisg> You can also ask in #ubuntu, that "importing settings" step is the same for both flavors
<shaun__> If it is doing what I am thinking, which won't be good for me, then its trying to copy the other 800 some odd gigs from my windows install
<shaun__> I just found a topic in the forums with people who had the same issue, I guess it fixed itself
#edubuntu 2010-09-26
<alkisg> The new sch-scripts version (a classroom management tool like iTalc) now works for non-LTSP labs too, if anyone wants to try it, ping me. :)
#edubuntu 2011-09-19
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning mgariepy
<mgariepy> what's up highvoltage ?
<highvoltage> Lundi :-/
<highvoltage> (actually it's not that bad :P )
<dinda1> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> dinda1: pong
<highvoltage> (long time no see)
<dinda1> highvoltage: :)  too long
<dinda1> highvoltage: finally got a felxible day job to help support my open source habit ;)
<dinda1> highvoltage: do you know of anyone who might have a Moodle server they'd be willing to let me play on?
<highvoltage> dinda1: not that I know of, I vaguely remember someone mentioning to me before that there are free hosted ones, but I can't remember the details
<dinda1> highvoltage: ok, thanks, I'll look around for those
#edubuntu 2011-09-20
<MitaVerb> this channel active?
<MitaVerb> real person?
<jbicha> MitaVerb: read the channel topic :-)
<MitaVerb> I know just add like everyone else
<MitaVerb> ;)
<MitaVerb> so are you here now?
<MitaVerb> my question pertains to LTSP
<MitaVerb> I would have left my connection up that I left last night but weather brought down power
<jbicha> sorry I don't know much about LTSP
<jbicha> you could also try the mailing list
<MitaVerb> Thanks for replying, I'll look up the mailing list and go from there
<dgroos> I'd like to try edubuntu menu-editor but I'm using likewise-open and users aren't defined locally in the normal way.
<dgroos> For example, I find home directories for all my users, BUT in /etc/passwd they aren't.
<dgroos> Anyone using likewise-open for AD authentication?
<dgroos> I think I'll move this to #ltsp...
<stgraber> mgariepy: ^
<mgariepy> hey dgroos
<dgroos> Howdy do mgariepy?
<mgariepy> i'm doing well and you >
<dgroos> well as well...
<dgroos> I'm currently looking into deleting a bunch of games from the chroot :(
<mgariepy> as an easy work around to apply the menu, you can edit (by hand) the file it creates to associate the group and the profile.
<dgroos> It would be nice to be able to have them available, but I don't get how I can get menu-editor to work with the AD likewise-open deal.
<dgroos> You mean I could edit the file and it would just be applied for all?
<dgroos> …since none of my student users/groups are defined locally…
<mgariepy> you can apply the profile to everyone
<dgroos> ohhh...
<mgariepy> just replace the group to something empty
<dgroos> OK, I'll mess around and see what I find :)
<dgroos> Thanks!
<mgariepy> the file should be under /etc/desktop-profiles/<profile>-<group>.listing
<mgariepy> or <group>-<profile>.listing
<dgroos> OK so I make a profile on the server.  Save it, move it to the correct part on the chroot and… ?
<dgroos> hmmm…. maybe (probably) I spoke too soon.  I just opened up profile manager and see that the AD groups ARE there!  Let's see what happens...
<mgariepy> lol
<mgariepy> but on the fat client do you have the groups available or not ?
<mgariepy> if you don't have them, i guess the profile won't be applied.
<dgroos> good question!  I can't check that right now as I'm not at school...
<dgroos> Right.
<dgroos> Maybe back to the 'everyone' approach...
<mgariepy> yeah will be safer i guess
<dgroos> mgariepy: So, on this line, how would I edit? /etc/edubuntu-menueditor/no-gamess/share;10;teacher;
<dgroos> teacher is name of group...
<dgroos> OK, gotta go, but did remove the word "teacher" on both lines, leaving that position like this ";;" then re-built image.  I'll let you know how it goes!
<tastle73> hello, I am running ltsp on ubuntu 10.04 with NIS as my authentication
<tastle73> I think this is getting in the way of localapps and localdevs working but I have no idea how to solve it
<tastle73> root can run localapps but nobody else can
#edubuntu 2011-09-21
<nubae> greets
<nubae> have you guys seen this: http://libresoftwareworldconference.com/es
<nubae> seems quite interesting... and is in Spain...
<nubae> They are looking for folks to present stuff
<nubae> perhaps it might be an avenue for presenting edubuntu or ltsp or both?
#edubuntu 2011-09-22
<Hitcher> Hello, i am trying to install Ubuntu on an old laptop running a sempron 1.2 with 512 ram.... I keep getting a fail message thatr the install could not continue due to an unrecoverable error.... any suggestions
#edubuntu 2011-09-23
<aryana> hi
<aryana> can anyone help me with my wireless issue on my pavilion g series?
#edubuntu 2011-09-24
<zrzerenato> hi
#edubuntu 2012-09-17
<highvoltage> stgraber: openid login seemed to have dissappeared again
<bencer> highvoltage: we need to remove zentyal-printers for the archive, as we won't be maintaining it on ubuntu as needs to rebuild cups against heimdal instead of mit kerberos
<bencer> how to proceed with that?
<highvoltage> bencer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing_Packages
<highvoltage> bencer: not sure how hard the freeze will affect that, I guess it's worth asking about on #ubuntu-motu before filing the bug just to make sure you get it right
<bencer> highvoltage: ok, thanks
<highvoltage> ogra_: pring
<ogra_> prrong
<highvoltage> :D
<highvoltage> ogra_: I'm sending the invoice, do I also need to send a note saying that it's been sponsored and that you didn't pay anything for it, or will it be fine with just the invoice?
<ogra_> just the invoice should be fine
<highvoltage> ok, sent
<ogra_> the officer told me he only wants to verify the value thats written on the package
<ogra_> thks
#edubuntu 2012-09-18
<anyfrancis> Hello
<anyfrancis> How do I join a dev team?
<ogra_> highvoltage, got it (finally) ...
<ogra_> (40€ taxes... )
<highvoltage> anyfrancis: hey there
<highvoltage> anyfrancis: good place to start is to subscribe to edubuntu-devel mailing list and send an introduction email,looking at the bug list on launchpad and finding edubuntu bugs that interest you could help you find what you're interested in
<highvoltage> anyfrancis: we have a few things that need packaging for 13.04, if you're interested in packaging
<highvoltage> ogra_: great, pitty about the taxes though
<ogra_> well, germany, shrug
<ogra_> cant argue with a customs officer :)
<ogra_> next time just send it in pieces, packaged up to 22€ are tax free ;)
<ogra_> *packages
<ogra_> funnily if i would have hand carried it on a flight it would have been completely free (450€ limit)
<highvoltage> ogra_: ok will do
<highvoltage> ogra_: stgraber is already good at turning it into pieces
<ogra_> hahaha
<stgraber> yeah, not so good at doing it without breaking the touchscreen layer sadly ;)
<ogra_> pfft, touchscreens are so overrated, especially on tablets
<ogra_> stgraber, highvoltage, i assume someone already made a backup of the original image and i dont have to bother ?
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, the original image can be found on zareason's website
<ogra_> ah, great, so i can mess it up
<stgraber> ogra_: and can be flashed with a tool on Windows if the unit is completely broken
<ogra_> seems my display has a really bright spot at the top right corner ...
<stgraber> the a10 can enter some recovery mode allowing full reflash of the internal memory
<ogra_> looks like an extra LED pushing against the screen from the back or so
<stgraber> weird, haven't seen that on the two we have here, maybe it didn't like all that traveling
<ogra_> yeah, well, it works i wont worry
<stgraber> ogra_: anyway, do you still have that pastebin I gave alkis and you the other day? with that you should be able to get a microsd card to get you to a blank screen at boot time
<ogra_> for initial bringup i wont need the screen anyway :)
<ogra_> yup, still have it
<stgraber> that same microsd would boot the pre-prod model just fine, so my guess (well, infinity's) is that the model number is just wrong in uboot + kernel and that changing it there + rebuilding both should do the trick
<stgraber> then, apparently the kubuntu folks managed to get X working on theirs (pre-prod), so it should be easy to get something wroking (but not accelerated) once we can get the kernel to boot
<ogra_> oh, you mean its not just not initing the csreen
<ogra_> *screen
<ogra_> as soon as we have framebuffer everything should be fine
<stgraber> nah, AFAICT the kernel doesn't even boot. I've been trying to check for that by looking at the ext partition mount counter and it's clearly not incrementing
<stgraber> once the kernel boots, we should at least be getting log files on the partition and can get wifi + ssh working, then get the rest working from there
<stgraber> (which the kubuntu folks apparently managed to do with the pre-prod model)
<ogra_> there is no serial on the mini USB port ?
<ogra_> hmm, i guess downloads are in the protected area of the zareason page ?
<stgraber> ogra_: nope, they are public but a bit hidden, let me find the URL
<ogra_> no hurry
<stgraber> ogra_: there's no serial of micro USB sadly. There is what looks like a uart (3 pin) connector on the board but I haven't had the time to try hooking to that yet
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> so flying blind it is
<stgraber> ogra_: http://zareason.net/android/zatab/
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> hmm, your script builds with the defconfig
<ogra_> are you sure thats not selecting all the android bits by default ?
<stgraber> it might, though according to rbelem, that's what they've been using on their unit...
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> also did you actually read out the android cmdline and /proc/config.gz from the device when running android ?
<ogra_> would likely be good to have for comparison
<stgraber> hmm, nope, didn't do that, that'd indeed be good to have
<ogra_> right, i'll try to capture it from mine then
<ogra_> its usually good to start from that config on an android device
<ogra_> and just disable the android bits
<stgraber> also, not sure how much you read on the a10 yet, but the boot sequence is a bit weird. The firmware basically looks for a specific flag on both nand1 and emmc1, starting with emmc, if it finds a device with that flag, it tries to mount the vfat partition and parses script.bin which contains a bunch of hardware settings, script.bin typically then gets the device to chain boot uboot which then boots the OS
<stgraber> one clear difference between pre-prod and prod is that script.bin which is quite a bit different
<ogra_> i didnt plan to repartition or anything so no worries
<ogra_> and if i can avoid it i wont touch the first stage bootloader
<ogra_> sigh, if it would only finish charging ...
<ogra_> sits at 99% since hours
<highvoltage> heh, while reading the backlog of this chanel I bricked my phone ;(
<highvoltage> (well, a not-expensive phone that I just got, but still)
<stgraber> didn't last long ;)
<highvoltage> at least it came back after I had the battery out for a while (shew)
<highvoltage> ogra_: still charging?
#edubuntu 2012-09-19
<humph> Hello good people, I need help please. I'm trying to get a couple of old thin clients running on Edu12.4. I have changed the Color depths, cancelled encrypted ssh pretty much everything that the manual suggets. One still goes to the login screen then locks up, while the other doesn't get past the dos like screen, it hangs with the curser just blinking. Is anyone ale to help please. I know they work on an older CentOS ltsp, so I hav
<leaftwig> humph i have condolence for your lack of buffer space ;-;  your story captivated me too
<humph> I'm glad some one is reading my problem leaftwig
<leaftwig> THAT RITE CHER cn get ya what ya want in life, gratitude :)
<leaftwig> Could you summarize the deleted information you wanted us to see for others to see?
<humph> In short trying to get two older thin clients to boot from Edu12.4. Configured settings in lts.conf as per ltsp manual with no luck
<leaftwig> OK.
<leaftwig> THanks!
<leaftwig> May you resolve this crisis with celerity and grace.
<anyfrancis> Bonju
<NeilSorrel> Hi I have been looking at some of the blueprints for ltsp
<NeilSorrel> and just wondered that images could be scheduled by dhcp rather than the need for control mechanisms such as sabyon?
<NeilSorrel> vlans can have a ip-helper so select a dhcp server for boot
<ogra_> sabayon is dead since years i think
<ogra_> how old are these blueptints you look at ?
<NeilSorrel> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-edubuntu-zentyal-integration
<NeilSorrel> anyway I have another way
<NeilSorrel> and that is to schedule images against mutliple dhcp servers
<alkisg> Profile and Session management in edubuntu, Registered by     Oliver Grawert     on 2007-10-29                                :P
<NeilSorrel> so an image for a class can move around vlans
<ogra_> brandnew !
<alkisg> NeilSorrel: are you sure you need multiple images?
<ogra_> :)
<alkisg> Usually, 1 image can serve lots of classrooms, with just some menu editor
<ogra_> yeah, usually you would only need multiple images for extremely varying HW on the clients
<NeilSorrel> I was just thinking this morn that it would be good that vlans can use a ip-helper so selecting the dhcp server to boot from
<ogra_> why would you have more than one dhcp server ?
<NeilSorrel> and thats it really its that simple
<NeilSorrel> each dhcp scope should I say represents a subnet
<NeilSorrel> and that selects the image
<alkisg> You can select images with dhcp, pxe menus, pxelinux menus, lts.conf, load balancer, whatever
<alkisg> But why would you need multiple images?
<NeilSorrel> because you don't need anything but standard tools to dicate your setup
<alkisg> So?
<alkisg> Maintaining e.g. 10 setups instead of 10 menus, doesn't sound like easier to me...
<alkisg> Also, if you're talking about thin clients (and not fats), then you don't need different images, but different application servers
<NeilSorrel> depends on how much resolution you want a class would have an image
<NeilSorrel> yes and the multiple dhcp servers would allow that
<NeilSorrel> scopes on vnets
<NeilSorrel> fat or thin
<alkisg> The method you use to separate the clients doesn't matter much
<alkisg> It's just a few minutes work, based on hours of work for different setups
<NeilSorrel> I will have a look at Profile and Session management in edubuntu but as far as I gathered applications are added at boot ?
<alkisg> No
<NeilSorrel> going to have a look at that referenece
<alkisg> Btw the blueprint you're reading has lots of obsolete links
<alkisg> Don't read them
<NeilSorrel> Sabayon, pessulus and friends are included in edubuntu. but could need better inclusion and preconfigured defaults. Target of this spec is to identify drawbacks in the apps we include for lockdown and profile management and find a proper default setup.
<NeilSorrel> thought that was dead?
<highvoltage> pessulus isn't included anymore though, tit's been abandonded upstream
<NeilSorrel> what should I read :)
<highvoltage> (although there was a google summer of code project that didn't pan out)
<alkisg> wiki.ltsp.org, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/
<NeilSorrel> well thats my point there is no need for any of that just vlan it and have a image follow a class
<alkisg> NeilSorrel: the problem isn't an image
<alkisg> Sabayon and pessulus wanted to enforce settings
<alkisg> Suppose you have a small school. It only has 1 image.
<alkisg> Would your solution help?
<alkisg> No. The sabayon/pessulus users wanted the students to NOT be able to change the wallpaper
<alkisg> That's done with mandatory gconf (dconf etc) settings, not with multiple images
<NeilSorrel> yeah I am saying like your distro on your home computer it could just move with you from classroom to classroom but hey
<NeilSorrel> its what I am going to do in a community centre
<ogra_> why would that need more than one image ?
<ogra_> thats more a thing of session migration
<ogra_> images only driver the HW
<ogra_> *drive
<ogra_> (on ltsp thin clients at least)
<NeilSorrel> well with price drops I am only interested in fat clients
<NeilSorrel> so for me its makes sense anyway :)
<alkisg> NeilSorrel: what we're trying to tell you is that desktop lockdown is much different from session migration and much different from managing multiple images
<alkisg> 3 different things, so you need to decide which one you want to work on
<NeilSorrel> I have just seen so many iniatives such as sabyon and pesslus that there is a simple answer that desktop lock down is a simple method of permissions and at an image level that is all native
<ogra_> and three unrelated thinggs ...
<alkisg> NeilSorrel: no, you're wrong there, you're mixing 2 different things
<NeilSorrel> yeah its ok I just wondered how you do it thats all
<NeilSorrel> why I am here really
<alkisg> desktop lockdown != different images + permissions
<NeilSorrel> could be though
<alkisg> So multiple images doesn't solve the desktop lockdown problem
<alkisg> No
<NeilSorrel> you will have to explain to me what the problem is with desktop lockdown, sorry I am dumb :)
<alkisg> Take the example I said above
<alkisg> A teacher wants the students to not be able to change wallpaper
<alkisg> How can you implement that with multiple imgaes?
<alkisg> images?
<alkisg> Right click on desktop, change wallpaper ==> ACCESS DENIED
<alkisg> To do that, you need mandatory gconf/dconf settings
<alkisg> It's a completely different problem than multiple images, session migration, etc etc
<NeilSorrel> which are set in the image
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> They are set in /etc
<ogra_> they are set in the session
<alkisg> (or the session, for defaults)
<ogra_> something runs the lockdown sequence at session startup
<ogra_> ("something" depends on the kind of desktop you run here)
<NeilSorrel> where is /etc on a standard system with no extra session control ?
<alkisg> NeilSorrel: the problem with desktop lockdown is creating the settings in /etc
<alkisg> It's not "managing multiple sets of settings"
<alkisg> That too, but it's not the major problem there
<alkisg> So, the teacher e.g. launched sabayon and said "here's what I want to lock", graphically
<alkisg> You don't address a missing GUI tool by providing multiple images
<alkisg> You don't even give the teacher a GUI there
<alkisg> So, question #2, in your solution, HOW would the teacher specify that he wants the wallpaper locked?
<alkisg> If the answer is "manually edit dconf configuration files in /etc", then you don't really offer them anything...
<NeilSorrel> yeah but knowing teachers it isn't teachers who are going to be doing this is it?
<alkisg> Sabayon is a GUI for selecting which settings to lock down
<alkisg> You need to define what your solution is. But it doesn't replace sabayon, it's no GUI for locking down settings.
<NeilSorrel> you set up want you want clone a standard image and let follow the class
<alkisg> No, that's thinking like windows + ghost
<alkisg> While sabayon is more like AD mandatory settings
<alkisg> Roaming policies, not multiple ghost images
<NeilSorrel> but I thought sabyon was dead?
<alkisg> Yes
<NeilSorrel> now I am confused :)
<alkisg> What I'm saying is that your solution doesn't offer an alternative to sabayon
<NeilSorrel> but if sabyon is dead then it isn't an alternative?
<alkisg> No, supporting multiple images isn't an alternative to sabayon
<NeilSorrel> how can you say that when sabyon is dead?
<NeilSorrel> dead is dea isn't it?
<alkisg> I don't understand you
<alkisg> Sabayon solved problem "A". It's not dead.
<NeilSorrel> dead is dead isn't it
<alkisg> Your solution solves problem "B".
<alkisg> Not "A".
<alkisg> Is it an alternative to Sabayon?
<NeilSorrel> Oh ok someone said it was
<alkisg> No, it solves a different problem.
<alkisg> *sorry
<alkisg> It's not dead ==> I meant "It's dead" there
<alkisg> Scratch the "not" word
<NeilSorrel> oh lol
<NeilSorrel> I was just thinking install pessulus and there you go
<alkisg> Pessulus is also dead
<alkisg> And when it worked, it was very very limited
<NeilSorrel> dead dead or dead dead see I am confused
<alkisg> What's your motivation for wanting to work on this?
<alkisg> E.g. I think people would much rather have a lockdown GUI than a way to manage multiple images
<alkisg> So if you want, you might focus on that instead...
<NeilSorrel> maybe it just occured to me that multiple images is very easy thats all
<alkisg> Indeed, it's easy to have multiple images, but it's not always as useful as it sounds...
<NeilSorrel> has it been used before?
<alkisg> Yes, people using ltsp some times have 2 different images because of different hardware on the clients
<alkisg> E.g. nvidia vs ati cards, or arm vs x86 cpu...
<NeilSorrel> rather than using generic to keep things compact?
<NeilSorrel> Sorry its all interesting
<NeilSorrel> I have only been playing with LTSP for a couple of days
<alkisg> If you want 3d on nvidia clients, you want the proprietary drivers
<NeilSorrel> so a bit of a nnoob
<alkisg> And if you want 3d on ati clients, you want the ati proprietary drivers
<NeilSorrel> just have a solution to provide and starting from a novices perspective
<alkisg> ==> incompatibility, can't have them both installed (easily) ==> multiple images
<NeilSorrel> thats why I thought images as they can follow or stay in a classroom
<NeilSorrel> but hey
<alkisg> Btw, thin ltsp images have no applications
<NeilSorrel> there is one thing I did notice with multiple images
<alkisg> Only kernel, xorg, drivers etc
<NeilSorrel> on ltsp-build-client on ubuntu it pushes out to all images in tftboot and kernel from the log even though you specify arch
<NeilSorrel> does anyone know how to stop that?
<NeilSorrel> with the kernal-update you can specify arch
<NeilSorrel> but with build-client it seems to ignore the directive
<NeilSorrel> alkisg: do you use ubuntu ?
<alkisg> Yup
<NeilSorrel> I am on 12.04 and I can't work out how to keep it to an singular image
<NeilSorrel> lol channel name told you I was dumb
<alkisg> Why do you need to keep it from updating the other tftp dirs?
<NeilSorrel> will I might have a hardware scenario with differences and multiple images
<NeilSorrel> I just ntoiced from the logs thats all
<NeilSorrel> *noticed
<alkisg> Yeah it's an issue but it shouldn't hurt anywhere
<NeilSorrel> Thanks I have been playing with all the operators and thought it was me :)
<NeilSorrel> also just out of curiosity have you played with bodhilinux any impressions if so?
<NeilSorrel> Nobody played with bodhi ?
<NeilSorrel> Thanks for the info alkisg: :) going to have a think about implementation
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Guest73134> hi whats so special about edubuntu? whats the difference to the normal ubuntu distribution?
<highvoltage> ogra_: still haven't changed your mind about not coming to bts?
<highvoltage> Gu<tab>
<ajmitch> highvoltage: you need to be quicker than that
#edubuntu 2012-09-20
<highvoltage> yeah
<NeilSorrel> Hi its me again :)
<NeilSorrel> I am still confused about using sabyon for lock down
<NeilSorrel> as this would seem to go against the devs philosphy
<alkisg> What is the devs philosophy?
<NeilSorrel> http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/MueKow
<alkisg> I don't see any references to the word "lock" in that old page
<alkisg> So, what do you mean "devs philosophy"?
<NeilSorrel> well ltsp isn't special its sits on top of a distro
<NeilSorrel> but by using lockdown tools like sabyon
<NeilSorrel> then you are making it special
<NeilSorrel> and not part of that distro
<alkisg> Sorry, what you're saying makes no sense :)
<alkisg> All programs sit on top of a distro
<NeilSorrel> http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/MueKow thats what the devs say
<alkisg> All debian, ubuntu, fedora etc packages need "packaging"
<alkisg> Yeah, I'm one of the devs and that page is 7 years old
<alkisg> So?
<NeilSorrel> should be done with native tools
<alkisg> Also, "by using sabayon you're making it special" makes no sense either
<alkisg> Sabayon is a program, not related to ltsp
<alkisg> So if you use e.g. libreoffice, you're making ltsp special?
<alkisg> Why using sabayon makes ltsp special?
<NeilSorrel> yeah but its distro specific
<alkisg> Sabayon isn't distro specific
<NeilSorrel> and isn't avail for all
<alkisg> It's DE specific
<alkisg> When it was working, it was available for all distros that supported gnome
<NeilSorrel> ok gnome
<alkisg> Ubuntu, debian, fedora, arch, gentoo, whategver
<NeilSorrel> but thats the problem what if you don't want gnome
<alkisg> Right, some other DEs have no mechanism for mandatory settings
<alkisg> So you can't have lockdown tools on them
<NeilSorrel> what if I want e17 and use some of the new arm chips
<alkisg> So people that want lockdown tools should use only DEs that suport them
<alkisg> Does e17 support mandatory settings?
<NeilSorrel> good question as not yet
<NeilSorrel> I think it doesn't haven't done enough research
<alkisg> You can't have mandatory settings if your DE doesn't support them
<alkisg> It's not something a tool can do; it's part of the DE
<NeilSorrel> but my quest has been to use some of the new arm chips as they are cheap as chips
<NeilSorrel> and it would seem using tools like sabyon locks you into what you have said
<alkisg> Each DE has its own locking tool
<alkisg> Each user selects a DE based on his needs
<alkisg> LTSP is not related to the DE used, nor to the locking tools used.
<alkisg> I don't know why you're trying to mix those things together
<NeilSorrel> yes but sabyon is
<alkisg> Sabayon is a locking tool for gnome
<alkisg> So if someone wants gnome, he can use sabayon. If someone wants a locking tool, he can select sabayon. Etc etc
<NeilSorrel> sorry just doing my usual so your forcing edu to gnome?
<alkisg> Is anyone forcing edu to use locking tools?
<NeilSorrel> just inquisitive thats all
<alkisg> Currently, I know of no locking tool that works, except for mandatory gsettings, edited manually
<alkisg> So if some schools really and absolutely needs locking, that's its option
<alkisg> If you want to make a lockdown editors that works on all DEs, sure, people will love you. Is that what you want?
<NeilSorrel> cool ok thanks sorry if I seem critical just trying to get a better picture
<alkisg> I'm not responsible for locking tools I don't mind about your critisism. But currently, there are _none_ such tools.
<alkisg> So it doesn't make sense to talk about "locking users to specific DEs"
<NeilSorrel> not criticisms just lack of knowledge on my part
<NeilSorrel> has anybody tried a bodhi ltsp setup and have any details as its a great tiny image
<NeilSorrel> sorry another question and I am totally naive about ltsp clusters but if you have a mixed distro environ then you can just provide distro specific ltsp servers but not cohabit ?
<NeilSorrel> or is that why open vz and the need for templates
<alkisg> For questions not related to edubuntu but related to ltsp, you can also ask in #ltsp
<NeilSorrel> ok sorry
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> MueCow was the LTSP5 planning page ...
<ogra_> i cant belive it still exists
<ogra_> (under that name)
<highvoltage> cool names die hard.
<stgraber> highvoltage: you're not in #ubuntu-arm... ogra_ managed to get the tablet to boot, now he just needs to figure out exactly what kernel it was that actually worked ;)
<highvoltage> oooh
<stgraber> highvoltage: considering reverting bug 1046840 for Edubuntu, asked how to do that (once the change lands)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046840 in Ubuntu Quantal "[UIFE][FFE] Install Amazon and Ubuntu One Music Store webapp items in the launcher by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046840
<highvoltage> stgraber: that would be very nice
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'd really like to keep Edubuntu as free of any adware as possible before it turns into a default Windows 95 installation :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: edubuntu-artwork and edubuntu-live uploaded. Updates the translations, overrides the unity launcher list and fix bfb override.
<jbicha> stgraber: it looks like you left out the gsettings override http://launchpadlibrarian.net/116725800/edubuntu-artwork_12.08.2_12.09.1.diff.gz
<jbicha> what launcher items will you have by default?
<stgraber> jbicha: hmm, nope. Look at the top, it's the first diff
<stgraber> jbicha: 'nautilus-home.desktop', 'firefox.desktop', 'libreoffice-writer.desktop', 'libreoffice-calc.desktop', 'libreoffice-impress.desktop', 'ubuntu-software-center.desktop', 'gnome-control-center.desktop'
<stgraber> + ltsp-live and ubiquity when in the live environment
<jbicha> oh I see now
<jbicha> I was expecting debian/20_edubuntu-artwork.gsettings-override for the dh_installgsettings hook
<stgraber> oh, I wasn't aware that there was a dh command now
<stgraber> jbicha: what's the advantage of dh_installgsettings vs just letting the libglib2.0-0 trigger do its job?
<jbicha> stgraber: well you don't have to manually include it in .install if you use the dh hook
<stgraber> ah ok, I guess we'll use that once we can finally get rid of gconf, until then, it's easier to have them sit next to each other
<highvoltage> stgraber: great
<jbicha> stgraber: oh there's dh_gconf for that, edubuntu-artwork.gconf-defaults and set the priority to 20 or whatever in debian/rules
<jbicha> anyway, this is what our lab's Edubuntu netbook looks like http://ubuntuone.com/1z267ltOpocIJePOdUyiTH
<stgraber> cool
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> which lab would that be, jbicha?
<jbicha> highvoltage: http://open-it-lab.com/
<highvoltage> awesome.
<zoktar> i had some ideas, im thinking about diving into this coding buisness(but i need some math edu done before that). So i thought about what my ultimate wants and needs from a full fledged learning mode os like edubuntum. Full fleged offline classes either directly from the install dvd or as packages. Ofc there is alot of documentation wikis online, but what if i could get everything directly intelligently layed out, step by step with prac
<zoktar> tices, with video guides along with each segment of the study. Something like codeschool (tho they cover basically just computer stuff) , or various online lectures and classes you can find at diverse places on the interwebs. And when you get stuck you could pay extra for online videochat support to a virtual teacher, when you get stuck on something. Id like to have something like this gradually implemented in edubuntu, allowing that i
<zoktar> ts free and legal and whatnot. Classes dont have to be limited to computer related areas either ofc. School is a nice place to meet new friends and chicks, but its not always the most efficient or convenient way to learn things. I just like an idea like edubuntu that all i need to  do is install it, download my course, complete it. And then take an official exame, basically free. Courses can be translated obviously, and supplimental tr
<zoktar> anslated video snippets overtime. You could also hook up to other people on the same part of the chorice your already on, and maybe help eachother out, or if your stuck on the same problem, request a teacher conference for half the price. etc. This would of been invaluble to me if it existed when i went to school, i failed at classes for different reasons, the classes i wanted to complete had a bad teacher, i was forced to take classes
<zoktar>  i didnt want. And way to many classes at the same time. + the commute to the actual school was ridiculous. I think of my poor sister that lives where i used to, and will soon have to go through the whole ordeal.
<zoktar> sorry didnt know i wrote so much
<highvoltage> wow zoktar you pretty much wrote a novel
 * highvoltage catches up
<highvoltage> zoktar: yeah that problem is common
<highvoltage> zoktar: there are some good, free online universities and study sources these days. I wish I had more time to keep up with them because there is certainly ways in which we can integrate them into Edubuntu
<highvoltage> zoktar: only problem is no one currently has the time to put into that.
<highvoltage> (bbl, I have to go get some ice-cream)
<zoktar> Yeah, but one could start small. Like at whatever age you start learning math. Find a nice general way of presenting it. And being open-source, the collaboration effect could potentially make it the best way of learning intro math etc. I remember my math and physics books to be very counter intuitive towards learning and grasping new concepts. But maybe im just a slow learner. in any case, i think of places where Ubuntu is now becoming
<zoktar>  popular in third worlds. Also with ppl with disabilities falling behind in school, lets say they are just way behind, and reading the idiotic generic book and searching google just isnt doing it. Maybe more jobs for teachers?
#edubuntu 2012-09-21
<highvoltage> zoktar: yeah sadly many text books are horrible at conveying new concepts
<highvoltage> zoktar: I guess you've seen http://en.wikiversity.org/wiki/Wikiversity:Main_Page ?
<zoktar> interesting ill have a look
<solv> I've got a problem with running google-chrome as a local app.  I managed to find a thread to get the thing working with a script and a profile hack...but the problem is that there is a bug in the built in pepperflash plugin - audio is out of sync.  Disabling it solves the problem and the change is saved for that user until a new user logs in and then everything is reset back to default.  Is there a way to install chrome without it built
<solv>  in?
<solv> okay I fixed it....I just created a new user profile, disabled the plugin, then copied that profile over to my default-chrome-profile setup in the chroot environment...works a treat
<highvoltage> stgraber: the login box is gone on the edubuntu site again
<stgraber> highvoltage: yeah, really not sure what's going on with that one...
<Uh> Yo
<Uh> Anyone alive?
<alkisg> 30 people here, I hope some of them are not zombies
<Uh> 30 people here, and 90% of the time 1 replies
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stgraber> it usually works better if you ask a question instead of just asking if someone's around
<Uh> anyway, do you, or anyone else know how to remove all authentication passwords from ubuntu? Every guide I've found has not worked at all
<stgraber> well, what he said :)
<Uh> 12/04
<Uh> 12.04
<alkisg> Login passwords, sudo passwords, policykit-related passwords, which ones, all of them?
<Uh> literally all of them. when I login, the keyring, when I'm trying to install something, the password prompt, etc
<alkisg> Which flavor? edubuntu?
<Uh> I removed the password once, then it kept asking to authenticate, and I had no password. now my password is 123456 -.- so annoying
<Uh> I have no idea. I have 12.04 x64
<alkisg> Which disk did you download? Ubuntu? Kubuntu? Xubuntu? Edubuntu?
<Uh> I didn't know there were several. I suppose it was simply ubuntu
<alkisg> Why not ask in #ubuntu then, which has 1000+ persons there?
<Uh> didn't know it existed.
<Uh> do you know the answer?
<alkisg> This channel is for the edubuntu flavor
<Uh> i see
<Uh> see ya then
<alkisg> There are 3-4 answers there
<alkisg> One for each component
<alkisg> OK, bb
#edubuntu 2012-09-22
<bencer> stgraber: did u try the zentyal packages for samba4?
#edubuntu 2012-09-23
<kamaron> Hi all. After trying to install edubuntu I have a broken python package and nothing seems to solve it. Could anyone  help me?
<highvoltage> Are you the guy who installed ubuntu-tweak?
<highvoltage> (oh he's gone)
<alkisg> stgraber, ogra_: is it possible to build the edubuntu dvd locally, using the "official" method with seeds/germinate/whatever?
<stgraber> no
<stgraber> not yet at least
<alkisg> stgraber: so the infrastructure to do so is undocumented? It's on some canonical servers?
<stgraber> quite a few of the image build scripts are private and only on the cdimage builder. cjwatson is working on rewriting them in python and making them public
<alkisg> Ah, I see
<alkisg> So, for slightly custom spins (e.g. to work around the problem were greek keyboard layout doesn't work at all, both in the live session and after the installation), one would need to use live-build and develop some scripts of his own....?
<stgraber> might be easier to just unpack the squashfs, change what you need, repack it and rebuild the .iso
<alkisg> You're probably correct there... :)
#edubuntu 2013-09-19
<xia> I am currently trying to test an edubuntu setup in virtual box, with a few of setting up properly in a month or so. However I can't get the clients to boot of the LTSP server, it keeps telling me that it doesn't get any DHCP offers. I have done a lot of googling and tried all kinds of things. One of the things I keep coming across is to run 'sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart', however when I do that it always gives me the following message in the logs:
<xia> "Can't bind to dhcp address: Address already in use". When I check out port  67 and 68 they are being used by dnsmasq. Am I doing something wrong or is there a problem with my installation?
<xia> Oh, yes, I am using 13.10-beta1 at the moment
<highvoltage> xia: hey, you need to go to the network settings in virtualbox
<highvoltage> xia: under your network adapter settings (I think it's under advanced mode), there's a promiscuous mode setting, it's set to none by default
<highvoltage> xia: you have to set it to 'allow_vm' if you want to boot a thin client from a vm or 'allow_all' if you want to boot from a physical machine on your bridged adaptor
<xia> I have set it to 'Allow All' and it is still not working. Have also tried all the different adaptors available without suscess.
<xia> Both the server and the client are VMs, connected via an internal network. Though the server has a second network card connected via NAT to our network and thus the internet.
<xia> I was wondering really if the fact that I can't restart  isc-dhcp-server because dnsmasq is using the ports is normal or not.
<highvoltage> is this on an installed system or ltsp-live?
<stgraber> highvoltage: edubuntu-srever is in the archive!
<highvoltage> \o/
<smartboyhw> \o/
<pleia2> congrats :)
#edubuntu 2014-09-20
<UBuxuBU> is this the same kernal as lubuntu?
#edubuntu 2015-09-14
<tekk1> need help for edubuntu installation at school using usbkey
<tekk1> i dont' want erase windows because of other teacher so i decided to usb edubuntu live
<tekk1> student, after starting of edubuntu, in nautilus can view and erase windows hd. i'd be happy for it but probably the other teachers not.
<tekk1> what can i do?
#edubuntu 2015-09-18
<LexLuthor> Hi All
<LexLuthor> what are the best specifications for a PC to run Ubuntu?
#edubuntu 2015-09-20
<kenho> hi all, anyone online here?
<kenho> trying to boot a usb stick with edubuntu but it says acpi pcc probe failed. using f6 in the boot menu to turn off acpi seems not to do anything with that message. After the edubuntu splash screen i get console again where it cannot mount the usb stick.. so there i am stuck. Pretty old laptop, an lenovo x61s with docking station.
<kenho> i get some usb errors then at the end it says unable to enumerate usb device and i end up in the initramfs prompt.
<shazzr> How do I update my edubuntu-machines if they have no internet connection? Is it possible to put a repo on a usb thumb drive and use that?
#edubuntu 2016-09-20
<Royale_AJS> How do I convert thin clients to fat ones in Edubuntu?
<highvoltage> high carbs.
#edubuntu 2016-09-21
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.8-3-g80f5ec4-0ubuntu1 => 0.7.8-4-g970dbd1-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-09-23
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: atomix (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.22.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.22.0-1] (edubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.8-4-g970dbd1-0ubuntu1 => 0.7.8-8-g0439d8a-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.8-8-g0439d8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.28ubuntu1 => 0.29ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-09-24
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-09-20
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.5 => 0.27ubuntu1.6] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [0.40ubuntu1 => 0.40ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-09-17
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [19.2-24-ge7881d5c-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 19.2-36-g059d049c-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [19.2-24-ge7881d5c-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 19.2-36-g059d049c-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (disco-proposed/main) [19.2-24-ge7881d5c-0ubuntu1~19.04.1 => 19.2-36-g059d049c-0ubuntu1~19.04.1] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
